# Gaming W/Jemal: Mutant Apocalypse (Recruitment always open)



## Jemal

Well, might as well do it sooner rather than later, eh?  

I'm starting up a Mutants & Masterminds game, set a year after the global revelation that mutants/meta-humans exist.  It will deal with how the world (Community, Government, Finance, Crime, etc) adjusts to the news, and how the repurcussions affect the future.  The tone of the game will (Hopefully) be something akin to a blend of Heroes and Marvel: Civil War.   

For anybody who may have played in/remember my Mutant Rising game from ~2 years ago, that was supposed to be the first chapter in the saga, but I've made a few adjustments and decided this time to skip the first chapter (wherein the truth is revealed and the world gasps), and start with Chapter 2.
For those keeping track, I've not yet mentioned anything about an apocalypse, even though that's the name of the thread.  Oversight?  I think not...  Depending on how the PC's actions affect the planet, Apocalypse may be right around the corner, or it may never happen.  That's entirely up to you.

The direction of the game (Indeed, the whole world) will be very driven by the PC's.  Whether they like it or not (OR even realize it), the Characters you play will be central figures in a time of great change.  Whether it be through Diplomacy & Politics, Money & Business, or straight out Brute strength, their actions will shape the future.
Options I've allready accounted for are: Downfall of Civilization, War(Humans win, mutants become hunted), War2(Mutants win, new age of weirdness ensues), Registration(cf Marvel: Civil War), Peaceful Coexistance, or Rising Tensions(Prolonged stalemate, could lead eventually to any of the others).  And there are certainly other possibilities.


I will be running this like a comic book/tv show, thus there will be things shown that no characters may know about, but that could make certain events make more sense to the players.  So long as the Players remain capable of seperating what they and their characters are aware of, I'll also allow reading of specific character and/or skill-gained information to facilitate understanding and enjoyment of the story.

*Basic Backstory:* 
(This is a summary of the basic information available to the Audience.  How much is known by any particular character will depend on their background and involvement, and as with anything, there's a lot going on that will only be revealed with time.  I will be posting up more details in the near future.)

Meta-Humans have existed for decades, maybe centuries, but have managed to remain a secret until now.  A company known as the Gryphon Corporation was founded in the early 20th century, it's private mandate was to keep that secret.  Eventually, it failed.

During a Terrorist attack on a school, there were numerous reports and even a few news videos of a group of 'super-powered individuals' saving the day.  The videos were quickly confiscated and many of the reporters charged with perpetrating a hoax.  The videos resurfaced on the internet over the next month, garnering a massive public following.  Eventually, a Presidential press conference was convened wherein the president himself was set to validate or deny the events.  Before he could, however, a second terrorist attack took place.  
In the middle of the Presidents speech, a Truck managed to make its way past the police blockades.  As it barrelled towards the President, people dashed to get out of the way.  Except for one man, since identified as Alex Drake, who dashed In Front of the truck and, in front of thousands of witnesses including the US President, and dozens of nationally broadcasting cameras, grabbed and lifted the truck, stopping it in its tracks and dumping the terrorist on the ground.  Alex then proceeded to take an uzi clip to the chest before subduing the terrorist with a punch that sent him flying over a hundred feet.

That was one year ago.  Since then, the existance of Meta-humans (Also known as Metas, Mutants, Specials, and of course Freaks/Abominations) has become not only global knowledge, but topic #1.  

Alex Drake became the founder of the Alex Drake Centre for Meta-human Rights, and is currently their spokesman.

The Gryphon Corporation has managed to keep its involvement in Meta-human activities out of the papers, though rumours and links have begun surfacing.

A US Senator named William Lyons has started the "Lyons Foundation for Preserving Humanity", a group arguing(Loudly) that the Meta-humans are too dangerous to be allowed to roam free, and that they should be incarcerated for public safety, or at the very least "herded into a central location where officials can keep an eye on these dangerous Individuals"

Even more Radical outcries against the Meta-human community are being fueled by recent medical reports that there are significant genetic differences between Humans and Meta-humans.

Several groups of Meta-humans have taken the 'comic world' to heart, and reports of Super-villains and Super-heroes are on the rise, furthering the call for the government to do.. "Something".

A government Agency has been apointed for dealing with Meta-human 'situations'.  What is not public knowledge is that the Agency has existed in secret for years, tracking and studying Mutants, it's true agenda a mystery to all but it's highest ranking members. *See below*

*Further Info on Major Factions:*

Here's some info on each of the factions/players.  Feel free to read any/all of it, either for entertainment value or to help decide whether your character should/would be a part of any of them. Info in Sblocks is not publicly known, being known only by members of the organization or certain people outside it who happen to know a lot about it.

*Alex Drake Centre for Meta-human Rights*
Alex Drake was a sharp businessman, living in DC, and well known as the Meta whos actions finally revealed the truth to the world when he saved the President from a Terrorist attack in public and on national television.  Since then, he has turned his time and resources towards buliding the Centre, a haven for Meta-Humans.  He provides housing and safety, as well as help in learning to control their abilities, in return for the opportunity for his scientists to study(Non-intrusively, of course) those Metas living under his care.
[sblock=OOC] Alex Drake is basically a cross between Jordan Collier(the 4400), and Professor Charles Xavier (If  you don't know where he's from, you're in the wrong thread. )[/sblock]
[sblock=Drake Center]
Though publicly Drake comes off as a Philanthropist and generally good guy, and has been set up as a hero for his actions (Both saving the president and starting the centre), those involved more closely with him know that he is a very shrewd man, with far reaching goals.  Some have even questioned why he was at the presidents speech that day to begin with, and how far back his plans stretch..
[/sblock]


*The Lyons Foundation for Preserving Humanity*
*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
[sblock=Lyons Foundation]
The Lyons foundation is fairly open about its opinions.  If they do have any secrets, they are well guarded.
[/sblock]

*The Gryphon Corporation*
Started by William Gryphon back in the early 1900's, the Gryphon corporation is a company dealing primarily in R&D and technological advancements, supporting their efforts by sales of said research to other companies.
[sblock=Gryphon Corporation]
William Gryphon was a Mutant born in 1900 with the ability to sense the course of future events.  He became convinced that should the recent rise in mutations among humans become public knowledge, a war would break out ending in the downfall of either or both species.  He devoted a sizable portion of his corporation to tracking down mutants, to study, help, or detain them as deemed necessary.
Through nearly a century of research, The Corporation has learned much and managed to keep Meta-humans out of the spotlight.  Many Metas have some connection to the corporation, though few may remember it, and those that do have kept the secret, even in light of recent events.

The Corporation has a sizable 'gray area', but spending any amount of time with them would likely be very convincing as to their 'generally' altruistic goals.  Their main goal was keeping mutants safe & Hidden, and now that the secret is out, are scrambling to restructure and find a way to continue keeping the meta-population safe, though some of their members are open to the 'any means necessary' policy.

[sblock=secret but readable]
The Corporation has plants in The Agency and the Drake Centre. This is known only to a select few within the corporation, as well as some metas who've been saved by the mysterious Agent JC[/sblock]
[/sblock]

*The Meta-Human Research and Protection Agency* 
Referred to by most as simply The Agency, it is a 'newly formed' directorate of the CIA whose purpose is to track and study meta-humans across the country, and when needed intervene in dangerous situations involving meta-humans.
[sblock=The Agency]
The Agency was started by the CIA during the Reagan Administration, after the government gained knowledge of meta-human existance.  Over the next decades, they tracked and detained hundreds of metas, studying and experimenting on them, though their goals and discoveries are highly classified.  
They are for the most part strongly opposed to meta-human existance, believing them to be a danger to humanity, though they approach the situation in a much more scientific and rational way than the Lyons Foundation or other radical anti-mutant movements.[/sblock]

*MORE TO COME*


----------



## Jemal

*UPDATE: Character creation rules added April 6/2011*

*CHARACTERS:*
Unless I change it within the next 24 hours due to overwhelming protests, we will be using the new 3e ruleset.

PL will be 9 (I stated 8 earlier but have changed my mind), with 135 PP.

*Special/House Rules:*

All characters chose one of the following traits, which can modify your PL caps but impose other restrictions.  
Traits
Meta: You are a 'normal' Meta-human, your PL Caps are all standard and you may make trade-offs up to 3.
Offense: Your caps for Attack/Damage are increased by 2 each, but you may not take trade-offs.
Defense: Your caps for Defense/Toughness are increased by 2 each, but you may not take trade-offs.
Potential: Your PL is 1 higher than the campaign, though you don't start with any more points.  You may make trade-offs of up to 1.
Powerful: You have 10 extra PP, but retain PL 9.  You have a lot of raw power but are unsure how to properly use it.  You may make trade-offs of up to 2, and must have at least 90 points in Meta-Human Traits (Powers/abilities that are Specifically related to you being Meta-human)
Trained: You are experienced and trained with your abilities.  You may raise the PL on any 2 things by +1, and any 1 thing by +2.

Any power that is not allready limited by campaign PL's is now limited to PL, with exceptions on a case by case basis.

Regeneration is only allowed on Characters whose Focus is on regeneration.
The Healing ability is not allowed on PC's, though may become available in the future, and will likely show up on one or more NPC's.

Please buy ANY trait that is linked to your being a meta-human via powers (Power Feats, Enhanced Abilities, etc).  These abilities may be enhanced or negated at times by various effects through the series.


----------



## Rathan

oooo Jemal... awesome background info and I would sooo love to be a part of this. Problem is I don't have all the much access if any at all to M&M so I might ask for a bit of help creating a character. If you could help with that, that would be great. I can give you a concept that I want and you can perhaps whip the chara up around it. Sound good?


----------



## Walking Dad

I liked my idea for Frost from M&M Chosen OOC. Could he one of the above students, surviving the terrorist attack and being one of the first 'specials' automatically being an important part of the setting?

Anyway, any idea for the PL? This tends to also affect my background, as some concepts are more easier/natural with higher/lower PL.

I have access to both 2nd and 3rd edition and would be very interested.

EDIT: Thanks for the answer and link, Binder Fred.


----------



## Mark Chance

Tentatively interested, especially if we're talking 2E rules.


----------



## Vertexx69

I like the background story/ premise quite a bit (reminds me of shadowrun), but am not very keen on M&M. Let me check out 3rd edition to see if its any better than 2nd, and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Binder Fred

I think Jemal's refering to Mutants Rising, WD. Had some great fun in that one, though we didn't get much past the intro scene. My game docket is pretty full at this time, but I'll be looking forward to reading up on your adventures, guys.


----------



## jkason

I might be interested, although I only have M&M 2e at the moment. Like WD, I'd wonder what the basic power level might be?  Are our characters minor powers stuck in the middle because the government can't really affect The Big Guns? Or are they, themselves, The Big Guns? I'd probably prefer the former, since 'in over your heads' seems to fit the scenario. Characters whose abilities would seem unimportant, but who for various other reasons are central to the direction the world is going...


----------



## Jemal

Yes, I was indeed refering to the Mutant Rising game that Fred linked.

PL will be 8.  In reference to other powers, the PC's won't be the top of the dog pile, but most of them will be high up enough to be noticable.  However, how powerful you are may have nothing to do with your involvment.  Some of you will likely be important simply due to the fact that you are big guns, but that doesn't have to be the case.  For example, you could be a politician working for mutant rights, or a philanthropist using his money and connections to help keep meta-humans safe, or one of many others whose actions end up affecting the big picture, regardless of their power.  

Rathan - No problem, if you come up with a concept, there's any number of us M&M Fans that'd be more than willing to help you with creation (Once I decide between 2e and 3e.

On that note.. Any specific votes between the two? Looks like Vertex doesn't like 2e (Though may not like 3e either), Jkason only has access to 2e right now, and Mark would prefer 2e.

I've only gotten a chance to glance through 3e, and haven't noticed all that many changes.  I won't have a chance to really sit down and digest the book till after Tuesday.


----------



## Rathan

My concept for powers is going to be based on my favorite X-Men member of all time.... Colossus. 

"James Corin was made very aware of his powers while working for a local TV station. As a news reporter for a local new channel he was interviewing a prominent member of congress working for the cause of Meta kind and was caught in the crossfire of a messy and sloppy assassination attempt on the congressman's life. Congressmen (Last Name Here) was shot in the chest and killed instantly along with 3 others around them. When James came to he was lying in the pool of everyone's blood seemingly unhurt as people around him looking on stunned and amazed. As the pictures flashed he noticed the glare of the lights off something, and after realizing it was his own skin he found a mirror to see what was going on. Two his amazement he was twice his size and encased in some sort of amazingly hard type of reflective metal."

"The title for next days papers read "Congressman Slain!, Meta Reporter May be to Blame!" and James for a little over six months James was on the run as a suspected accomplice to the congressman's murder. James isn't sure where to turn, as only six more months before this event Meta's were outed to the world and there were not many places yet to turn to find safety and protection. All James wants is to find a way to fit into society again without being hunted like a witch or some other mythical creature no one understands. 

_I'm thinking brick and tank in one here. Super hard to damage due to his super hard skin and hits even harder due to the metal mutation. I want him to be able to at least double in size and possibly strength and able to leap proficiently as well.... I think if I remember the system somewhat making me have to activate the metal skin will make it cost less and I like that concept... think it's possible? _


----------



## Walking Dad

As I mentioned above, I would like to adapt Frost to the setting.

About editions:
I really like some 3rd edition changes (less powerful impervious toughness, grappling, the new conditions (' definitions) and that complications cover the old non-power drawbacks).

So I would vote for 3rd, but having no problem with playing 2nd.


----------



## Shayuri

By the Rock of Fraggle!

I'm interested. I'm equally fine with either 2e or 3e, though I've found 3e to be a bit more streamlined. 

As usual, I have a lot of concepts to try. Let me rattle my can and see what filters to the top.


----------



## Jemal

Rathan : Love your concept, Only problem I have is the timing.  You've got James running for 3 years, but the "outing" of Metas was only one year before the campaign start date.  Before that they were urban legends & Rumours.

To those who know 3e: seems like most who've tried both prefer it.  Is it just a streamline of the first (Like 3.5 d&D to 3e) or are there any major differnces in costs/powers/system?

WD - IIRC, Frost was basically like the X-man Iceman power-wise, right?

Also, I'll be adding some more info to the first two posts sometime this morning.


----------



## Walking Dad

Jemal said:


> ...
> 
> To those who know 3e: seems like most who've tried both prefer it.  Is it just a streamline of the first (Like 3.5 d&D to 3e) or are there any major differnces in costs/powers/system?



This is maybe helpful:
_Mutants & Masterminds 2e to 3e Conversion notes_ [9-page, 217KB PDF]

As their DC games uses the same rules, this is extremely helpful, too:
_DC ADVENTURES_ Quick Start PDF

Basically it is the same system. They re-named feats advantages, increased the cost of skills, but reducing the number of skills. They use other abilities.
(This is all easier to grok with the pdfs above).

Powers are similar to Ultimate Power, with everything build with the effects and fewer 'sample' power.




> WD - IIRC, Frost was basically like the X-man Iceman power-wise, right?



Basically, yes. But his body is frozen permanently but below his skin, so he looks pretty normal outward, but his body is somewhat hard and really cold.

The old version had yet not learn the Ice-Man's platform flight trick.


----------



## Shayuri

Lets see. In Chosen I had Facade, a shapeshifter. In Rising I had Cassandra, a telekinetic. 

Maybe it would be easiest if I recycled one of those concepts rather than started anew.


----------



## Rathan

Jemal said:
			
		

> Rathan : Love your concept, Only problem I have is the timing. You've got James running for 3 years, but the "outing" of Metas was only one year before the campaign start date. Before that they were urban legends & Rumours.




not a problem Jemal... I can just change it to 6 months and it should fit at that point.


----------



## jkason

Not entirely sure on a concept yet. I find myself generally drawn to the 'young person whose life is complicated by sudden powers' model, but not entirely sure which powers as of yet. Might try to fill in the blanks. Looks like so far there's a tank-type and an elemental controller. With the X-men templates seeming to prevail, maybe a Kitty Pryde type...


----------



## Jemal

ALL : I've updated the first post to include some more detailed info on the four main Factions.
Just FYI, I expect if any characters have ties to any of them, it would be either Drake or Gryphon, the two not-quite-opposed but not-quite-allied mutant organizations.

Also, I've been alternating b/c I'm not sure which sounds better, so Here's a Vote for you all : 
Meta-Human or Mutant?  I know scientists and 'officials' will refer to them as Meta-Humans, and people that dislike them will more likely use terms like freak and abomination, but what do you think should be the public way of referring to them?

JKason - Feel free to do whatever you want.  I'm looking for a fairly large cast, as a'la Heroes or Civl War, you may not allways be with (Or even working towards the same goals as) All the other PC's.

Rathan - Perfect.

Shayuri - Cassandra would be my preference, both b/c I really like the character  and b/c she's allready a part of some of the events that have taken place, and would be in a good position to know things now, depending on what's happened to her over the last ~14-15 months since the school.  Also, I'm a big believer that any good super-hero story needs TK 
Also, I think you had a Water-Bender back in Mutant High if that floats your boat(er.. pun not intended). That was you right?
[sblock=Shayuri]
What do you think of Cassandra having been 'recruited' by the Gryphon Corporation after the school, to help protect her secret and others?[/sblock]

WD - I like Frost.  And thanks for the link, I'm giving it a look now.


----------



## Shayuri

Cassandra is my preference too, actually.  Much simpler powerwise, and I enjoyed her character a lot.  That, plus the connection to the background of the setting makes her a shoo-in.

I did the waterbender too...but wound up kind of unhappy with her. I could do a much better job with her now, but the design feels a little too 'media ripoffish' now. 

[sblock=Jemal]That's a possibility! Let me reread the first post and see what Gryphon's all about...but as long as they have a credible facade of goodness, they could probably persuade her to help on a freelance basis...and over time she'd be doing that more and more until finally she was a member. Wouldn't take long either.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal

Eh, nothing wrong with Media Ripoffs.  Hell, half this campaign is a mishmash of different ideas gleaned from TV & Comics.  But I still prefer Cass. 

[sblock=shayuri]
Actually missed a portion I was supposd to have in there, will be re-editing it in but since you're allready reading it i'll post it here too so you don't miss it.: 

The Corporation has a sizable 'gray area', but spending any amount of time with them would likely be very convincing as to their 'generally' altruistic goals.  Their main goal was keeping mutants safe & Hidden, and now that the secret is out, are scrambling to restructure and find a way to continue keeping the meta-population safe, though some of their members are open to the 'any means necessary' policy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Hehe, sounds like we're on the same page then.

I even found Cassandra's old sheet. Take some trimming to bring it down to PL8, but not much more than just reducing to the lower caps would require...

Might slim down the TK array, just to imply there's techniques she hasn't learned yet.

[sblock=Jemal]Gryphon could work, the Drake Foundation would also be fine. I believe even working for Gryphon she'd be interested in and supportive of the Drake Foundation...though always with that curious need to pry around the edges and see what makes them tick.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan

Is there an open source for M&M if that's what we're using... if not I'll definitely still need some help making pretty much all of my character


----------



## Walking Dad

Rathan said:


> Is there an open source for M&M if that's what we're using... if not I'll definitely still need some help making pretty much all of my character



The rules are mostly OGC, but there is to my knowledge no site with the rules for free.


----------



## jkason

*Terry Quinlan aka The Grid*

Okay, not sure if it'll be overreaching points-wise, or might be difficult to implement, but I like the concept. Basically, I tried to take the two major Kitty Pryde concepts and find a way for them to intersect: intangibility and high-tech savvy. Anyway, here's the first crack at it:

*************
Terry Quinlan was always a natural with electronics and computers. Making it through MIT by the time he was 15, it was probably inevitable that things would eventually go a bit hairy; for all his abilities, he was still a teenager.

Rather than keep pleasing 'the man' by taking one of the many recruitment offers he had, Terry went underground, getting his kicks as a hacker called The Grid. He went toe-to-toe with global security systems, and when he asked, they just let him right in. 

He'd always felt like a freak, but here, in the world of computers, he felt at home. He joked that, if he could find a way into the wires, that's where he'd live.

And then one day, he did just that. He touched his keyboard, laughing at the Gryphon research facility whose security camera he'd just hacked. And then, inexplicably, he felt himself shooting through nothingness, across the connection, until he showed up bodily _within_ the facility. 

It seems Terry's skills weren't just the result of a hyper-developed brain, but the first expressions of a meta-ability. His very genetic code had adapted to the electronic world. He could speak to and command electronics, use them to remotely view other locations, and even take on an insubstantial electrical form himself, transmitting himself through power lines.

Of course, at the time, he had no real control over the abilities, so when Gryphon security surrounded him, well, he found himself quite unable to refuse their own recruitment offer...

***************************

Power wise, I was thinking some ranks in comprehend (electronics), ESP (electronic device medium), teleport (electrical conducting medium), and then an insubstantial energy/electrical form that could short out tech and have a shock-like touch attack, so he wouldn't be completely useless in a fight. Like I said, might be too much for the PL of the campaign, especially the teleport, but seems like a fun start.


----------



## Shayuri

The teleport's easy. The insubstantial form that can do damage is gonna cost you a bit.

But I think it's doable, as long as full insubstantiality is GM-approved.

If not, converting yourself to an ionized plasma could be modeled as "gaseous form" too, and you'd still have a lot of the advantages of actual intangibility.


----------



## jkason

Shayuri said:


> The teleport's easy. The insubstantial form that can do damage is gonna cost you a bit.
> 
> But I think it's doable, as long as full insubstantiality is GM-approved.
> 
> If not, converting yourself to an ionized plasma could be modeled as "gaseous form" too, and you'd still have a lot of the advantages of actual intangibility.




Hm. Maybe it would work better to make his damage and defenses separate: either he can channel electricity into an attack, or he can transmute his form into same. I'd probably want to spend some equipment points on actual body armor or something.


----------



## Jemal

well it's been a couple days and no new responses RE: preferences over 2e or 3e.  I've got the 3e book again, and have been reading through it.  It's very similar to 2e, though I am liking a lot of the things they did with it, and the generally more streamlined feel.  
So, I'm going to go ahead and edit the second post in the thread for the character gen rules.  Unless I get someone vehemently opposed to 3e within the next day or so, we'll leave it at that.

If you don't have accesss to 3e, don't worry, as it's a fairly simple crossover, I (Or someone else) can help you with conversion.


----------



## Jemal

Also, JKason I'd rather you stay away from intangibility that can deal damage.  It's a little to close to WIN for my tastes.


----------



## jkason

> Also, JKason I'd rather you stay away from intangibility that can deal damage. It's a little to close to WIN for my tastes.




No worries. I'm fiddling around with some base stats, and may wind up dropping the intangibility altogether. The 'teleport through electrically-conductive materials' part of his power gets him places others couldn't necessarily go fairly well. The fluff there is obviously that he's converting himself into an energy form, but I'd just say he can't maintain that form in a non-conductive environment. So he's either energy-in-transit (and therefore unable to cause damage), or he's physical and channeling electrical energies. 

Also, FYI: I have family coming into town and staying for the next week, so I may not be online as much.


----------



## Binder Fred

IDEA: You might consider a Move-By attack where the special effect is that you turn yourself into energy, hurl yourself *throught* your target and reapear on the other side!

Binder Fred, fading back into lurkdom...


----------



## Jemal

Anybody got any WIP's to Post or questions to ask?  Weren't there one or two people who didn't have access to the books and needed help with character creation?  If so gimme a rundown of what you'd like to be able to do and I'll help walk you through it.


----------



## Rathan

I don't have access to the books at all Jemal. I'm going to need some serious help creating and learning what attacks, skills, feats, and the like do with my character. I gave you a rundown in my earlier post of what I kinda wanted. 

EDIT: I might have access to 2e soonish... so if I do I'd need to know the differences between the two..


----------



## Walking Dad

Rathan said:


> ...
> EDIT: I might have access to 2e soonish... so if I do I'd need to know the differences between the two..



No problem, I posted these pdf-links already on page 1:

This is maybe helpful:
_Mutants & Masterminds 2e to 3e Conversion notes_ [9-page, 217KB PDF]

As their DC game uses the same rules, this is extremely helpful, too:
_DC ADVENTURES_ Quick Start PDF

Feeling a bit better, but not enough to do a point buy character conversion right now


----------



## Shayuri

A WIP. Based on Cass from the Library, but with some training in how to use her powers courtesy of GRYPHON.

Not remotely ready yet, though take a look at the powers and make sure they're okay....


Str 0
Sta 1
Dex 3
Agi 2
Fgt 1
Int 3
Awe 4
Pre 3
   34

Offense
Initiative: +2
Melee Attacks +1
Ranged Attacks +6
- Telekinetic Attacks +9

Defenses
Dodge +9
Parry +9
Toughness +9 (8 Impervious)
Fort +5 (+1 Con +4 base)
Will +7 (+4 awe +3 base)

Skills 20sp (10pp)
Deception +2 (+5)
Insight +3 (+7)
Investigation +5 (+8)
Perception +3 (+7)
Persuasion +2 (+5)
Ranged Combat: TK +3
Technology +2 (+5)

Advantages 
Attractive 1
Ranged Combat 3
Equipment 1 (5pts)

Powers 
Telekinesis Array 41pp
Telekinesis +9 (Move Object, Perception, Sustained, Subtle, Precise, 4pp/rnk+2) 38pp
AP - Throw Something Big +8 (Damage, Line Area 3, Indirect 4, Subtle 4pp/rnk+5) 1pp
AP - Throw Lots of Little Things +9 (Damage, Ranged, Multiattack, Subtle, 3pp/rnk+1) 1pp
AP - Compression Wave +9 (Damage, Burst Area, Selective Attack

Telekinetic Deflection (Enhanced Defense: Dodge +7, Enhanced Defense: Parry +8) 15pp
Telekinetic Shield +8 (Protection, Sustained, Impervious) 16pp
Telekinetic Lift +6 (Flight, Platform, Subtle 2, 1pp/rnk+1pp) 7pp


135/135


----------



## Jemal

Well off to work again, but wanted to assure Rathan that I'm pondering his character in my head, and it should be fairly easy to do.  

Will post more and look over anything else that's been posted when i get back from work in ~10-11 hours.


----------



## jkason

Just got my hands on the 3e pdf, so will peruse and try to have something up soon.


----------



## Rathan

If you want to put him pen to paper proverbially Jemal... whip him up and post him here I mean... and I'll tell ya what I think... I mean I trust you as far as making my character goes... you're no slouch when it comes to making characters. I'm cool with whatever as long as it fits my basic profile!


----------



## Rathan

So does it have to be 90 points just in powers Jemal?... or is it 90 points in powers/skills/Advantages?


----------



## Rathan

Anyone know how I can get my growth power to allow me to alter how much I grow? Allowing me to vary my size as I see fit?

So far I've purchased growth to level 4 and linked it to my Metal Skin (Protection Power), as I'll only be able to alter my size when it's activated (I made it a move action to activate it btw instead of permanent). But while it's activated I want to be able to go from my normal size to the max 4 ranks will allow and anywhere in between.


----------



## Rathan

Ok..... this is going to look like a hot pile of mess.. but here's my first go at character creation... let me know what you think all!

Name: James "Steely" Corin
Race: Human/Mutant
Power Level: 9 (135 PP's)
Points Left to Spend: [0]

Abilities:
Str	5	
Sta	5	
Dex	0	
Agi	0	
Fgt	5
Int	2	
Awe	2	
Pre	2
42 pts

Offense:
Initiative +0
Melee Attk [Punch/Kick] +9 (+5 Fgt, +7 Close Cmbt Punch/Kick)
Melee Attk [Grab] +9 (+5 Fgt, +7 Close Cmbt Grab]

Defenses:
Dodge +0
Parry +5
Toughness +5 (+9 Impervious)
Fort +5
Will +2

Advantages:

Choke hold
Contacts
Improved Grab
Improved Hold
Improved Defense
5 Pts.

Skills:
Athletics +4 (+9)
Close Combat (Grab) +4 (+9)
Close Combat (Punch/Kick) +2 (+7)
Investigation +6 (+8)
8 Pts

Powers:
Damage +7 (Penetrating (+1)) 14
Protection +9 [Metal Skin] (Sustained (0), Impervious (+1), Increased Action [Move] (-1))  9
Growth +4 [+4 Str and Sta, +4 Intimidation, -4 Stealth, -2 Dodge and Parry] (Linked - Protection,) 8
Regeneration +9 (Persistant (+1,) Source [Metal] (-1), Affects Others (+1)) 18
Immunity +5 [Bullets] (Linked - Protection) 5
Immunity +10 [All Effects with Fire] (Linked - Protection) 10
Leaping +8 [1,800 ft, 12 Seconds to leap that far] (Affects Others (+1)) 16


----------



## Jemal

*L* looks like Rath got a bit impatient.  

The '90 points in powers' restriction is only a restriction for the 'powerful' variant that gets more pp, and it was originally supposed to be 90 points in POWERS only, but I'm going to expand it a bit to say you can buy some enhanced abilities/Feats so long as they are part of your SUPER POWERS, and would be negated/countered by any effect which could counter your super-powers.  (Basically 90 of the points spent has to have the 'meta-human trait' descriptor, or something along those lines.)

As to Growth - I've always been under the impression that abilities like that aren't 'all or nothing' unless they say so.  If you want to use a power at partial strength, you can.  So if you have say Growth 10, that means that when you 'grow', you can grow to any point UP TO and Including 10.

I would also suggest that for your character Trait, you take either Powerful (Since you'll likely be spending a lot of points on straight powers anyways) with a +2tough/-2Def and +2 dmg/-2 atk Trade-off, or Trained, with +2 tough/+1atk/+1 dmg.


Now, A disection of your character as posted: 

Please note which Trait your character has.

Having BASE Str/Stam of 5 is ~ Best in Nation, signifying that your character WITHOUT meta-human abilities is of Olympian stature.  If you wish to show that part or all of his enhanced metabolism is from being meta-human, they should be bought as Enhanced abilities via Powers. (And yes, how you buy them does matter as there are things in the world that can enhance/nullify meta-human abilities)

Offenses: Not sure how you got those numbers.
5 Fighting + 7 close combat grab/punch/kick would equal 12, not 9.
Though on that note, your skills say you payed 2 for punch/kick(Making the TOTAL 7 when you add 5 fgt), and 4 for grab(TOTAL 9 with fgt).  

0 dodge = EEP! Even if you do want to be the big-tough, easy to hit brick, I'd suggest maxing your dodge (Whatever the max ends up being after tradeoffs) simply for comat Balance issues.  Same goes for Parry.

Toughness: You've got it listed as 5 base, 9(Impervious) in Metal Form.  Now a little math : the 5 base is from stam.  You bought 9 impervious protection, which should ADD to your toughness, and you've also got the growth, which will add 4 stam.  As you have it your toughness would be 18, with 9 of it impervious, when you are in metalform.  I'd suggest figuring out your trait & Trade-offs, then lowering one of them so you're not buying a bunch of 'extra' toughness that you aren't getting to use.


The only other thing I have a problem with is the Regeneration.  I don't like Tough characters with regeneration, as it makes them TOO sturdy.  Very hard to hurt AND when you finally do get hurt you heal it quickly.  

In fact, I dislike Regeneration in general unless it's the primary focus of the character.  It's too easy to add to pretty much any build and say it fits, thus I'm going to limit it to only Regenerating characters.


----------



## Jemal

Now for Shayuri's : 

Well keeping in mind I'm also new to this system, here's what I've got for your powers: 
Telekinesis Array:


> Telekinesis +9 (Move Object, Perception, Sustained, Subtle, Precise, 4pp/rnk+2)



Move object is 2/rank, Change Ranged To perception is + 1 for 3/rank.  Subtle & Precise=+2 flat(+3 if it's subtle 2?). Total should be 3X9+2=29
*NOTES: Effective STR 9, which can lift up to 12 tons


> AP - Throw Something Big +8 (Damage, Line Area 3, Indirect 4, Subtle 4pp/rnk+5) 1pp



Damage = 1/rank. Line Area 3 = +3/rank. for 4/rank.  Indirect4 + subtle1=+5 Flat.  Total = 9X4 + 5 = 41.  * This should be your 'primary'
Further, Unless you increase the range from close to Ranged for another +1/rank (Making the total 49), the line would have to start AT you, and Indirect is not usable as it's only usable on ranged powers.  (Close powers that have Area would be centered/start at the user).


> AP - Throw Lots of Little Things +9 (Damage, Ranged, Multiattack, Subtle, 3pp/rnk+1) 1pp



Damage = 1/rank, Ranged +1/rank, Multiattack+1/rank = 3/rank.  Subtle=+1 flat.  Total =9X3+1=19 pp
This one works fine.


> AP - Compression Wave +9 (Damage, Burst Area, Selective Attack



damage = 1/rank, Burst area +1/rank, Selective attack +1/rank = 3/rank.  Total=9X3=18pp.
This one works fine, but keep in mind that like the 'Throw Something Big' effect, it would be centered on you if you don't add the Ranged ability to allow you to center it anywhere within that range.

So that's it for your TK array, needs a little bit of polish, hopefully my math helped (And was correct..)

Now the rest of it: 


> Telekinetic Deflection (Enhanced Defense: Dodge +7, Enhanced Defense: Parry +8) 15pp



 Looks fine.


> Telekinetic Shield +8 (Protection, Sustained, Impervious) 16pp



Looks fine.


> Telekinetic Lift +6 (Flight, Platform, Subtle 2, 1pp/rnk+1pp) 7pp



Flight 2/rank Platform -1/rank, Subtle2=+2 flat.  Total = 6X1+2=8pp (Unless you meant Subtle 1?)


----------



## Rathan

Jemal said:
			
		

> Please note which Trait your character has.




Not sure what you mean by 'Trait' and Trade-offs but I'll look at the book. If you could explain these that would be great as I'm a frickin noob LOL. Also what things are limited by the Power Level of the game? Is everything limited to +9 or are there things that can go above it?

EDIT: What would you suggest I take to max my dodge and parry?


----------



## jkason

Okay, had a go at this. Let's see how much of a mess it is. 

[sblock=First Pass Stats]Terry Quinlan AKA The Grid

PL 9
Powerful (145 PP)

Abilities

Str: 0
Ag: 2
Fgt: 0
Awe: 1/4
Sta: 1
Dex: 1/3
Int: 1/8
Pre: 1/3

Defenses:

Dodge: 5 (+7)
Fort: 5 (+6)
Parry: 5 (+5)
Toughness: 4 (+5/+9)
Will: 3 (+7)

Skills: 
Deception 2 (+5)
Perception 5 (+9)
Ranged Combat (electric blast) 6 (+9)
Technology 11 (+19)
Equipment 2 (10 ep)

Advantages: Improvised Tools, Inventor, Takedown

Powers:
Electrical Control Array (21 pts)
* Electric Arc 9 (Damage, Ranged 2/r) (18 pts)
* Alt: EMP 9 (Nullify electronics, Area 2/r) (1pt)
* Alt: Optic Nerve Overload 9 (Affliction, Ranged, Cumulative, Limited (visual) 2/r) (1pt)
* Alt: Electrical Aura 4 (Damage, Reaction 4/r) (1pt)

Comprehend (Machines) 2 (4pts)
Immunity (electricity) 5 (5pts)
Remote Sensing 9 (Visual senses, Medium (electronics) 1/r) (9pts)
Radio Sense 1 (1pts)
Teleport 9 (Accurate, Medium (conductive materials) 2/r) (18 pts)

Hyper-sensitive Nerves 3 (Enhanced Awareness, PF: Uncanny Dodge 2/rank +1 flat) (7pts)
Super-conductive brain 7 (Enhanced Int, PF: Eidetic Memory, Skill Mastery (tech) 2/rank +2 flat) (16 pts)
Speed-of-thought nerves 2 (Enhanced Dex, PF: Evasion 2 2/rank +2 flat) (6pts)
Subconscious Cortical Stimulation 2 (Enhanced Pre 2/rank) (4pts)

Equipment: 
Bulletproof Vest (3ep)
Commlink (1ep)
Mini-Tracer (1ep)
Goggles (toggle Flash and Night-Vision) (2ep)

Powers 91 + Abilities 14 + Defenses 22 + Skills 14 + Advantages 4 = 145PP[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

_Now for Shayuri's : _

Just for my own sake, I -did- note that the sheet is a Work In Progress.  It's not even a first draft yet. I haven't worked out all the math, especially in the array...as you have discovered. 

_Move object is 2/rank, Change Ranged To perception is + 1 for 3/rank.  Subtle & Precise=+2 flat(+3 if it's subtle 2?). Total should be 3X9+2=29
*NOTES: Effective STR 9, which can lift up to 12 tons_

The Move Object power in 3rd Edition is Concentration Duration. I bought it up to Sustained for another +1/rank. Thus, my math on this is correct, I believe.

_Damage = 1/rank. Line Area 3 = +3/rank. for 4/rank.  Indirect4 + subtle1=+5 Flat.  Total = 9X4 + 5 = 41.  * This should be your 'primary'
Further, Unless you increase the range from close to Ranged for another +1/rank (Making the total 49), the line would have to start AT you, and Indirect is not usable as it's only usable on ranged powers.  (Close powers that have Area would be centered/start at the user)._

Oh yes, good catch on the Indirect/Ranged thing. Very good in fact. Dang, and this power's already pretty expensive. Perhaps I need to re-think it's concept. Thanks!

_damage = 1/rank, Burst area +1/rank, Selective attack +1/rank = 3/rank.  Total=9X3=18pp.
This one works fine, but keep in mind that like the 'Throw Something Big' effect, it would be centered on you if you don't add the Ranged ability to allow you to center it anywhere within that range._

Yeah, this power I envision as a kind of concussive explosion outward away from Cassandra. Knocking folks back on their keisters. Telekinetically driven air pressure, basically...but that she's learned some finesse with (hence the Selective).

_Flight 2/rank Platform -1/rank, Subtle2=+2 flat.  Total = 6X1+2=8pp (Unless you meant Subtle 1?)_

Doh! That was a math error on my part. I'll correct it when I update the WIP to a 1st draft later on.


----------



## Jemal

Rathan - 
Traits are something unique to my games.  I posted the list in the character rules (Post 2 of this thread).   Trade-offs have a max based on your traits and work the same as in 2e.  Normally your max Def/Tough/Atk/Dmg are all equal to PL.  Trade-offs allow you to trade the caps on a 1 for one basis.  You can alter your Defenses (dodge&parry For toughness)  and/or Offenses (Attack for damage)
Also, would you like me to work on/post a variant of what I think would work for your character, or would you prefer to keep working on him yourself?

Shayuri - 
I understand, just figured I'd give it the once over anyways.
Move Object - My 3e book has Duration: Sustained.  Anybody else wanna give us a tie breaker?
Throw something Big - My suggestion would be to just drop one rank of area for the Ranged.  Line area 2 would still be 10'wideX60' long.  And with the indirect and range, that would be a vairly versatile attack.


----------



## Jemal

Jkason: 


> Electrical Control Array (21 pts)
> * Electric Arc 9 (Damage, Ranged 2/r) (18 pts)
> * Alt: EMP 9 (Nullify electronics, Area 2/r) (1pt)
> * Alt: Optic Nerve Overload 9 (Affliction, Ranged, Cumulative, Limited (visual) 2/r) (1pt)
> * Alt: Electrical Aura 4 (Damage, Reaction 4/r) (1pt)



EMP needs to state what kind of Area.
Optic Nerve Overload needs to state what the effects of the affliction are.
I'm not going to allow Damage effects with reduced actions or as reactive effects.


> Remote Sensing 9 (Visual senses, Medium (electronics) 1/r) (9pts)
> Teleport 9 (Accurate, Medium (conductive materials) 2/r) (18 pts)



I'm going to have to think about both of these b/c neither medium will be much of a limitation.  They're too limiting to be a complication, but I don't think limiting enough to be worth the listed points.  I'll get back to you on it.


> Hyper-sensitive Nerves 3 (Enhanced Awareness, PF: Uncanny Dodge 2/rank +1 flat) (7pts)
> Super-conductive brain 7 (Enhanced Int, PF: Eidetic Memory, Skill Mastery (tech) 2/rank +2 flat) (16 pts)
> Speed-of-thought nerves 2 (Enhanced Dex, PF: Evasion 2 2/rank +2 flat) (6pts)
> Subconscious Cortical Stimulation 2 (Enhanced Pre 2/rank) (4pts)



This mostly looks good, but I'd like to hear more on your thoughts of how being electroman makes you more charismatic.


----------



## Rathan

Do sources of Impervious stack? Like 4 ranks in Enhanced Trait Stamina Impervious and Protection 4 Impervious? Both add to toughness, would this not net a total Impervious to my toughness rank at +8 Impervious?

EDIT: Also, do I get the max +'s and -'s from growth no matter what size I am in between seeing as you allow PC's to go anywhere from normal size to max growth?

EDIT2: If this still looks.... wonky Jemal please, by all means, whip a character up that you think would flow better.. I'm floundering here and 'hoping' at best that I remotely know what I'm doing... any and all help here would be wonderful... I'd rather have a character someone helped me revamp and is effective than something I made and is in a lot of ways.. useless in some aspects heh...

Ok.. take two... lets see how I did this time!

[sblock=James "Tinman" Corin]
Name: James "Tinman" Corin
Race: Human/Mutant
Power Level: 9 (145 PP's)
Trait: Powerful
Points Left to Spend: [2]

Str	1 ([12], +7 Enh Trait, +4 Growth)	
Sta	1 ([8], +4 Enh Trait, +4 Growth)	
Dex	0 	
Agi	0 	
Fgt	1 ([8] +7 Enh Trait)	
Int	2 	
Awe	1 	
Pre	2 	
16 Pts

Offense
Initiative: +0
Melee Attk (Unarmed): +3(+10), 9 Damage [+1(8) Fgt, +2 Skill]
Melee Attk(Grab): +3(+10) [+1(8) Fgt, +2 Skill]

Defenses
Dodge: +9 (9 Pts.) [+7 w/Growth]
Parry: +9 (9 Base + 1 Fgt) [+7 w/Growth]
Toughness: +10 [Impervious 8] ( +0 Base, +10 Powers)
Fort: +6(+13) (+5 Base +1(8) Sta)
Will: +6 (+5 Base, +1 Awe)
28 Pts.

Skills
Close Combat (Unarmed) [Fgt] +3(10) (+2 Base, +1(8) Fgt) 
Close Combat (Grab) [Fgt] +3(10) (+2 Base, +1(8) Fgt)
Investigation [Int] +5 (+3 Base, +2 Int)
Persuation [Pre] +5 (+3 Base, +2 Pre)
Expertise (Current Events) [Int] +5 (+2 Base, +2 Int)
7 Pts

Advantages
Choke Hold (Grab can cause opponent to suffocate)
Contacts (May make Investigation check in one min to contacts)
Improved Grab (Make grabs with just one arm)
Improved hold (Opponents in grab get -5 to escape checks)
Improved Defense (+2 circumstance defensive checks when taking defend action)
Great Endurance (+5 circumstand bonus against fatigue, breathing, hot or cold env. etc..)
6 Pts.

Powers:
Razor Claws +9 (Damage, Penetrating +1/r) 18 Pts.
Steel Strength [Str] 7 (Enhanced Trait, Linked - Protection) 14 Pts.
Iron Toughness [Sta] 4 (Enhanced Trait, Linked - Protection, Impervious +1/r) 8 Pts.
Titanium Fists [Fgt] 7 (Enhanced Trait, Linked - Protection) 14 Pts.
Mass of Steel 4 [12 Ft. Tall] (Growth, Linked - Protection, +4 Str and Sta, +4 Intim. -4 Stealth -2 Parry and Dodge) 8 Pts.
Steelskin 4 (Protection, Sustained, Impervious +1/r) 8 Pts
Super Leap 8 [1800 ft. leap, 12 Seconds] (Leaping, Linked - Protection, Affects Others +1/r) 16 Pts. 
86 Pts.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

Jemal said:


> EMP needs to state what kind of Area.




Somehow I had it in my head that area was a default shape, and other shapes cost points. Actually, I'm still a bit confused looking in the book, since areas seem to have 'range ranks' attached. If it doesn't cost any more, a cone would be nice. If not, a burst is fine.



> Optic Nerve Overload needs to state what the effects of the affliction are.




I was pulling the effect names from the Dazzle sample, which is all I'm really going for. There, they list it as 'One degree of failure leaves the sense impaired (–2 penalty). Two degrees leave it disabled (–5 penalty) while three de- grees leave the sense unaware: The target automati- cally fails Perception checks involving the sense, and everything effectively has total concealment from that sense.'  So would I just list that as 'impaired/disabled/unaware'?



> I'm not going to allow Damage effects with reduced actions or as reactive effects.




That's fine. Mostly I was just looking for a close / melee damaging ability. Maybe I could link it with a Move Object limited direction effect: if he hits, the electrical burst has a chance to throw someone back (since, honestly, he's not going to want to be in melee, anyway)...



> I'm going to have to think about both of these b/c neither medium will be much of a limitation.  They're too limiting to be a complication, but I don't think limiting enough to be worth the listed points.  I'll get back to you on it.




Would 'cameras' be a better limitation on the remote sensing? i.e. he can see through electronic devices designed to see. I think the wording of the other made it sound like he could view a room through a toaster, which certainly wasn't my intent. 

On the teleport, is 'electrical lines' better (I believe that's the wording of the medium in the book), and if so, could I make a Permeate alt (probably with suffocate immunity) for conductive materials? The idea wasn't that he can teleport from any piece of metal to another, but rather that he's transmitting himself through power lines for the long range stuff and through, say, a doorknob, to get from one side of a door to another. There would always have to be a continuous path



> This mostly looks good, but I'd like to hear more on your thoughts of how being electroman makes you more charismatic.




My idea was that Terry's subconsciously manipulating electrical impulses in folks' brains so that they're more receptive to him. He doesn't have the control to actually mind control folks or even have real emotion control, just make himself seem more charming than he would be without his abilities in play.


----------



## hero4hire

Hmmm. Just saw this. May have to come up with a concept for this one.


----------



## Jemal

H4H : I'd be happy to have you.

Jkason : 
Each area has it's own effect, which can be increased by adding more ranks of it.  Areas based off a Close Range have their effect centered/started at the originator.
If a cone's what you want, the 1 rank you bought would buy a 60' long/wide cone that starts at you.  A burst of the same rank would be a 30' radius centered on you.  In either case, adding additional ranks (For an additional +1/rank cost to the base power) increases the size by 100% (30'-60'-90' etc)

The affliction thing's fine, you can list as that, or just note that it's borrowed from Dazzle, so long as I know the specifics (Or at least where to look for them) when I'm going through the sheets in the future.

I kinda like the knockback effect, that sounds cool, so long as it's not very powerful (IE opponent goes flying 1000 feet etc)

The remote senseing, Teleport, and Permeate sound fine as you've described them now.



> My idea was that Terry's subconsciously manipulating electrical impulses in folks' brains so that they're more receptive to him. He doesn't have the control to actually mind control folks or even have real emotion control, just make himself seem more charming than he would be without his abilities in play.



I generally dislike characters using one 'power' to grant so many variant abilities, but as it's a minor thing, I'll allow this one.


----------



## Jemal

Rathan said:


> Do sources of Impervious stack? Like 4 ranks in Enhanced Trait Stamina Impervious and Protection 4 Impervious? Both add to toughness, would this not net a total Impervious to my toughness rank at +8 Impervious?



Yes, so long as they don't go over your PL Cap.



> Also, do I get the max +'s and -'s from growth no matter what size I am in between seeing as you allow PC's to go anywhere from normal size to max growth?



The bonuses, penalties, and size are all based on the rank you use.  If you don't use a power to it's full extent, you don't gain the full benefits.  (Part of the drawback to growth is the fact that its all tied together)



> If this still looks.... wonky Jemal please, by all means, whip a character up that you think would flow better.. I'm floundering here and 'hoping' at best that I remotely know what I'm doing... any and all help here would be wonderful... I'd rather have a character someone helped me revamp and is effective than something I made and is in a lot of ways.. useless in some aspects heh...
> 
> Ok.. take two... lets see how I did this time!



First up, my primary problem with your sheet is that I can't seem to understand all your numbers, they just don't flow like what I'd expect, so It took me a little longer to figure out what all the numbers were and how they got there.

Secondly, you don't have any trade-offs listed, I would assume that as a Brick-styled character, you'd want to lower defense to raise toughness, and lower attack to raise damage?  If so, the maximum trades to each would be +/-2 (As per the Powerful trait you chose).
In case the PL/Trade-off thing isn't making sense, here's an quick rundown:
PL is normally 9, meaning your Defense(dodge/parry) is +9, Toughness + 9, Attack + 9, Dmg(any attack effect rank) +9.  With your Powerful trait you may make trade-offs of up to 2.  You Can trade one type of offense for the other (Attack-Damge) or one type of defense for the other (Dodge/Parry-Toughness) By either one or two points.  My suggestion would be +2tough/-2Dodge/parry To represent the hard to hurt but easy to hit nature of the character, and +2DMG/-2Atk, to represent that your swings are a bit slow but when they land do so with a lot of force.



> Offense
> Initiative: +0
> Melee Attk (Unarmed): +3(+10), 9 Damage [+1(8) Fgt, +2 Skill]
> Melee Attk(Grab): +3(+10) [+1(8) Fgt, +2 Skill]



You have your Attacks listed as +10 with dmg of 9, but with a PL Cap of 9 that puts you over.  I suggest figuring out what trade-offs you want (see my statement above), and figuring out what your caps are from there.



> Defenses
> Dodge: +9 (9 Pts.) [+7 w/Growth]
> Parry: +9 (9 Base + 1 Fgt) [+7 w/Growth]
> Toughness: +10 [Impervious 8] ( +0 Base, +10 Powers)
> Fort: +6(+13) (+5 Base +1(8) Sta)
> Will: +6 (+5 Base, +1 Awe)
> 28 Pts.



Similar to Offenses, you have +9 dodge/parry and +10 toughness, breaking the cap.



> Powers:
> Razor Claws +9 (Damage, Penetrating +1/r) 18 Pts.
> Steel Strength [Str] 7 (Enhanced Trait, Linked - Protection) 14 Pts.
> Iron Toughness [Sta] 4 (Enhanced Trait, Linked - Protection, Impervious +1/r) 8 Pts.
> Titanium Fists [Fgt] 7 (Enhanced Trait, Linked - Protection) 14 Pts.
> Mass of Steel 4 [12 Ft. Tall] (Growth, Linked - Protection, +4 Str and Sta, +4 Intim. -4 Stealth -2 Parry and Dodge) 8 Pts.
> Steelskin 4 (Protection, Sustained, Impervious +1/r) 8 Pts
> Super Leap 8 [1800 ft. leap, 12 Seconds] (Leaping, Linked - Protection, Affects Others +1/r) 16 Pts.
> 86 Pts.



Iron Toughness should be 2pp/rank + 1/rank for impervious = 3/rank = 12.
Super Leap: Affects others doesn't seem really appropriate.  If you're wanting to take them with you, that would be more a function of picking them up and carrying them.  Affects others would be you somehow granting THEM the ability to perform a super leap of their own, and I'm not sure how that fits..


----------



## Rathan

Ok well I've made my attempt at it not and really I'm getting kinda frustrated wracking my brain trying to make this work... I just don't get it I guess.. so I'll bow your expertise and have you fix the mess I've made Jemal. You know the basic concept I'm going for here... I do happen to want him more bricky rather than attacky but I still want his damage high...


----------



## Walking Dad

Still  fuzzy, but I want to try to convert anyway.

Found this in the Conversion Guide, maybe useful for our 'I turn to metal' guy:



> Density
> Density is a Growth effect with the +0 modifier Does Not
> Modify Size, Speed, or Skills. This is balanced by the
> benefits of the character still being able to hide behind
> most cover and fit inside buildings or vehicles, although
> they must be capable of supporting the character's
> greatly increased weight, as mass rank still increases.



Frost (old):
Str:12 Dex:14 Con:14 Int:12 Wis:12 Cha:10

Tough+12 Fort+7 Reflex+7 Will+7

Skills (9/36ranks): Acrobatics 6, Bluff 6, Concentration 11, Notice 7, Craft Sculpting 6

Feats(7): Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Attack-Focus (ranged 2), Power Attack, Precise Shot, Uncanny Dodge Visual

Power:
Cold Control 10 (20)
AP: Create Object (Ice; Impervious Extra, Permanent Flaw) 10 (1)
AP: Blast 10 (Cold) (1)
AP: Blast 10 (Ice) (1)
Protection 8 (Extras: Impervious 8; Drawback: Noticeable) (15)
Immunity (poison, diease, crit, suffocation, cold) (11)
Super-Senses (Infravision) (1)

Combat (24): Attack +6, Damage +10 (energy blast), Defense +6, Initiative +2

Abilities 14 + Skills 9 (36 ranks) + Feats 7 + Powers 50 + Combat 24 + Saves 16 = 120

Trade-offs: -2 Att, +2 Damage ;  -2 Defense, +2 Toughness

Flaw: Common moderate vulnerability (extreme heat)


Frost (new)

Trade-offs: -1 Att, +1 Damage ;  -1 Defense, +1 Toughness


*ABILITIES*
STRENGTH 1
STAMINA 2
AGILITY 2
DEXTERITY 6
FIGHTING 6
INTELLECT 1
AWARENESS 1
PRESENCE 0


38 PP

*POWERS*

*Cold Control (33):*
Energy Control (Cold) (20)
AP: Create Object (Ice; Impervious Extra, Permanent Flaw) 10 (1)
 AP: Blast 10 (Cold) (1)
 AP: Blast 10 (Ice) (1)
Flight (Platform) 5 (5)
Environment Control (Cold, intense) 5 (5)

*Frozen Body (31):*
 Protection 10 (Extras: Impervious 10; Drawback: Noticeable) (19)
 Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold) (11)
 Super-Senses (Infravision) (1)



64 point total


*ADVANTAGES*
Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Precise Attack (Ranged, Cover), Ranged Attack (2), Uncanny Dodge Visual

7 point total


*SKILLS* (currently ranks only)
Acrobatics 4, Deception 4, Perception 5, Expertise (Sculpting) 4, Insight 3

10 point total


*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +6 Close , Damage 1
Blast +8, Damage 10

*DEFENSE*
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 11
WILL 9 (7)


 16 PP

*POWER POINTS*
ABILITIES 38 + POWERS 64 + ADVANTAGES 7 + SKILLS 10 + DEFENSES 16  = TOTAL 135

Potential Trait (PL is 10)


Complications:

Vulnerable to heat attacks

Known face

- work in progress -


----------



## Rathan

That might be a nice idea WD as I can then just make my Iron Toughness power rank 7 and not have to worry about the +'s from growth but still get my size and reach bonus', making this a little easier! Thanks!


----------



## Jemal

> That might be a nice idea WD as I can then just make my Iron Toughness power rank 7 and not have to worry about the +'s from growth but still get my size and reach bonus', making this a little easier! Thanks!



Actually the point of density is that it's like a growth that does NOT affect your size.

You were actually doing fairly well on your character, I've pointed out all the problems I saw.  If you want me to finish it up for you, all I need to know is : What end result do you want?  Do you actually want him to be a large individual?  I think the Density would be appropriate as well, as when he's in his metal form, he'd be heavier (Most of his body has turned from flesh to steel).  

Also, keep in mind that to my knowledge M&M doesn't use reach like D&D does (Being able to attack people several feet away/attacks of opportunity).  There could definitely be some advantages in that regard from being larger, but I believe they'd be more circumstantial/height based than "10Reach" (If that was what you were going for?)


----------



## Jemal

WD - Just did a quick look-over.  I understand its still a WIP just figured I'd make a few notes.
Create object should only be rank 9, I limited all powers to cap at PL, and Create shouldn't be affected by any trade-offs, not being a combat power.
Mechanically, what's the difference between a cold attack and an Ice attack? One an Energy attack, the other Physical?
Is the Noticable on his protection Visual or is it based on people feeling that he's so cold? (My view is that its a touch thing, maybe 10' away would notice it's 'chilly', and people using heat detection/infravision etc would notice how low his body temp is.  Sound right?)
Immunity: Suffocation?  Why does being icey remove the need to breath?


> Unarmed +9 Close , Damage 1
> (Varies based on shape)



Now I'm confused.. what shapes?

Also don't forget to pick one of the Traits I listed in Post 2.


----------



## Jemal

So looks like we got 4 WIPS plus maybe H4H 
Shayuri - Cassandra Arista, Investigative Reporter (Telekinetecicst)
Rathan - James "Tinman" Corin (Brick)
JKason - Terry Quinlan AKA The Grid (Electricity)
WalkingDad - Jacob Calvins AKA Frost (Cold)
H4H - possible Cool dude with powers. 

Heh looks like Cass's the only one who hasn't taken on a super-identity so far. 

Also, Haven't heard from Vertexx69 or Mark Chance since page one.  Anybody know if they lost interest or are still lurking around?


----------



## Rathan

Jemal:

I want powerful trait and give him the max trade-offs where ever possible. Parry/Dodge for toughness, Attack for damage.

Change the size thing to Density Increase and increase my Stam Enhanced Ability up to 7 like the two others. It will be more points because of the impervious but I'm sure you can shave some un-needed points spent somewhere to make it all work...

To be honest I'd LIKE for him to have a longer reach especially as I made his grab something special to him and spent a lot of Advantages on improving his grab... so if you can work a '10 foot reach' type thing into him that'd be great. If not I can leap 1800 ft and grab... either way it's fine!


----------



## Shayuri

Cass will have a 'super identity,' since she joined GRYPHON. I just haven't included details on the WIP yet. 

As for Steelman, I suggest using Density Increase to let him get tough and heavy without increasing in size. Then if reach is something you really feel like he needs...and Jemal's right, reach is really no big deal in M&M...then you can get it via Elongation. That is, his arms can stretch out. This could be part of his overall alternate form, if perhaps his body proportions change when he changes from flesh to steel...his arms are just naturally bigger and that's that. Alternatively, he could have proportional arm size, and the ability to manipulate the shape of his arms to make them stretch. Maybe it's some kind of psychic control over the metal of his body, similar to how he can bend his elbows and knees without needing complex joint mechanisms. Or maybe it's more like a pneumatic press, where his fist jumps out from his wrist on a pressurized pylon.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay! I think this qualifies as a first draft. Let me know what you think.

*Name*: Cassandra Allen
*Codename*: Fulcrum
*Power Level*: 9
*Power Points*: 135
*Earned Power Points*: 0
*Hero Points*: 1

*Description*: Cassandra is an attractive young woman in her early twenties with shoulder length, straight dark hair and exceptionally cute, large brown eyes. She constantly experiments with different hairstyles and styles of dress, trying to find something she likes but always discovering fatal flaws and discarding them. Cassie wears glasses, though just as often has contacts in.

*Str *0 *Sta *1 *Dex *3 *Agi *2 *Fgt *1 *Int *3 *Awe *4 *Pre *3 

*Offense*
Initiative: +2
Melee Attacks +1
Ranged Attacks +6
- Telekinetic Attacks +9

*Defenses*
Dodge +9
Parry +9
Toughness +9 (8 Impervious)
Fort +5 (+1 Con +4 base)
Will +7 (+4 awe +3 base)

*Skills *20sp (10pp)
Deception +2 (+5)
Insight +3 (+7)
Investigation +5 (+8)
Perception +3 (+7)
Persuasion +2 (+5)
Ranged Combat: TK +3
Technology +2 (+5)

*Advantages*
Attractive 1
Ranged Combat 3
Equipment 1 (5pts)

*Powers*
Telekinesis Array 41pp
Telekinesis +9 (Move Object, Perception, Subtle, Precise, 3pp/rnk+2) 29pp
AP - Throw Something Big +8 (Damage, Ranged, Line Area 1, Indirect 4, Subtle 3pp/rnk+5) 1pp
AP - Throw Lots of Little Things +9 (Damage, Ranged, Multiattack, Subtle, 3pp/rnk+1) 1pp
AP - Compression Wave +9 (Damage, Burst Area, Selective Attack, 3pp/rnk), 1pp

Telekinetic Deflection (Enhanced Defense: Dodge +7, Enhanced Defense: Parry +8) 15pp
Telekinetic Shield +8 (Protection, Sustained, Impervious) 16pp
Telekinetic Lift +6 (Flight, Platform, Subtle 1, 1pp/rnk+1pp) 7pp

*Equipment*
Camera
Cellphone
Computer
Audio Recorder
Flashlight

*Complications*
_Secret Identity_ - Cassandra Allen, feisty investigative reporter for small circulation rag; and has a conspiracy-theory themed website.

_Conspiracist _- Cassandra believes that the visible power structures of the world are merely facades crafted to distract the people from much more sinister, behind-the-scenes rulers who exert influence over sometimes even ordinary or trivial-seeming events. The specific conspiracy theories she endorses change periodically as she encounters ever more convincing ones on the internet.

_Motivation _- Cassandra is nearly obsessed with exposing the secrets and lies of those with authority over people...be it political authority of government bodies, or the economic authority of corporations and businesses, or even the spiritual authority of organized religion. Though she fights "small-time" crime as well out of sheer compassion and sense of civic duty, her real passion is going after malfeasance by those who 'have' against those who 'have not.'

Abilities 34 + Skills 10 (20 ranks) + Advantages 5 + Powers 79 + Defenses 7 = 135/135


----------



## Walking Dad

Jemal said:


> WD - Just did a quick look-over.  I understand its still a WIP just figured I'd make a few notes.
> Create object should only be rank 9, I limited all powers to cap at PL, and Create shouldn't be affected by any trade-offs, not being a combat power.



Ok, I will make one of the blasts the 'primary' power and reduce the non-attack powers to rank 9.



> Mechanically, what's the difference between a cold attack and an Ice attack? One an Energy attack, the other Physical?



Exactly. Immunity vs Cold gives no protection from being impaled by a javelin made of ice.



> Is the Noticable on his protection Visual or is it based on people feeling that he's so cold? (My view is that its a touch thing, maybe 10' away would notice it's 'chilly', and people using heat detection/infravision etc would notice how low his body temp is.  Sound right?)



Yes, sounds right. Also his body is harder than human flesh.



> Immunity: Suffocation?  Why does being icey remove the need to breath?



His body is frozen hard with the organs no longer functioning, including his lungs. Without the immunity he would suffocate. He also lacks the biological processes that require oxygen.



> Now I'm confused.. what shapes?



Sorry, other character. I just used the sheet as a template.



> Also don't forget to pick one of the Traits I listed in Post 2.



Will take Powerful, just to have the same skill ranks as before. Their costs increased much.


----------



## hero4hire

I actually was working on a super-smart type of character but a lot of his abilities actually cross over with Grid's _speed of thought _stuff. So to preserve niche protection I am going to work on something else.


----------



## hero4hire

Okay salvaging something of my character. I will be submitting a guy who is Combat Savant with some weakness detection. Basically He ends up being a Martial artist but due to powers.


----------



## hero4hire

*Kombat* - PL 9

Strength 4, Stamina 4, Agility 9, Dexterity 2, Fighting 9, Intellect 1, Awareness 9, Presence 0

*Advantages*
All-out Attack, Assessment, Chokehold, Close Attack 2, Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 3, Equipment 2, Evasion 2, Fast Grab, Favored Foe: Martial Artist, Improved Aim, Improved Defense, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Improved Trip, Improvised Weapon, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Precise Attack (All) 4, Prone Fighting, Ranged Attack 7, Redirect, Set-up, Takedown 2, Teamwork, Throwing Mastery, Uncanny Dodge, Weapon Bind

*Skills*
Acrobatics 1 (+10), Expertise [Streetwise] 4 (+5), Perception 1 (+10), 

*Powers*
*Defensive Savant: Enhanced Agility 7* (+7 AGL, Advantages: Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 3, Evasion 2, Improved Defense, Move-by Action, Uncanny Dodge, Weapon Bind)
*Offensive Savant: Enhanced Fighting 7* (+7 FGT, Advantages: All-out Attack, Chokehold, Close Attack 2, Fast Grab, Improved Aim, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Improved Trip, Improvised Weapon, Power Attack, Precise Attack (All) 4, Prone Fighting, Ranged Attack 7, Takedown 2, Throwing Mastery)
*Tactical Savant*
. . *Combat Sense: Senses 1* (Danger Sense: Visual)
. . *Enhanced Ability: Enhanced Awareness 7* (+7 AWE, Advantages: Assessment, Favored Foe: Martial Artist, Redirect, Set-up, Teamwork)
*Weakness Detection*
. . *Senses: Senses 3* (Acute: Detect, Analytical: Detect, Detect: Weakness 1)
. . *Strength Effect* (Penetrating 2)
. . *Weaken: Weaken 9* (Affects: Toughness, Resisted by: Will, DC 19; Increased Range 2: perception; Limited: Reduced Toughness only vs his attacks, Check Required 9: DC 11 - Perception)

*Equipment*
Sword, Undercover Shirt

*Offense*
Initiative +9
Grab, +11 (DC Toughness Spec 14)
Sword, +11 (DC Toughness 22)
Throw, +9 (DC Toughness 20)
Unarmed, +11 (DC Toughness 19)
Weaken: Weaken 9 (DC Will 19)

*Languages*
Native Language

*Defense*
Dodge 9, Parry 9, Fortitude 4, Toughness 9/4, Will 9

*Power Points* (Powerful)
Abilities 34 + Powers 106 + Advantages 2 + Skills 3 (6 ranks) + Defenses 0 = 145

*Complications: * 
*Secret:* Jax doesn't like to talk about his past as a mercenary and the deeds he may have done.
*Quirk:* Kombat prefers to fight foes one-on-one. Particularly hand-to-hand fighters like martial artists or bricks.

*Background:*
Jackson Munroe was borne to a single Mom in a poorer section of a big city. Growing up he didn't quite fit in with the other kids. Due to this he got harassed & bullied almost everyday. That was until he hit puberty and he took out an older kid who had been making his life miserable with one hit. It was as if a switch went off in Jackson's brain. He instinctively knew where and when to hit someone and almost knew what someone was going to do in a fight before they did it. This drove hardcore martial artists crazy! For Jackson didn't seem to have any kind of form, adapting to whatever they could do as they did it. His rep began to grow and he came to the attention of a certain school that he might be "special". Unfortunately before he could even attend the school was attacked. The existence of metahumans was revealed and Jax was left to survive on his own. For awhile he became a smalltime enforcer than jobs became a bit bigger and he started doing genuine merc work..Until Alex Drake approached him and offered him a place at the Drake Centre as 'security'. Looking for some kind of meaning in his life Jax agreed....


Created With Hero Lab® - try it for free at Lone Wolf Development!


----------



## Jemal

Rathan : OK I did my version of Tinman.  
A couple notes: I added some stuff I felt could make sense (Adamantine Determination to up your fort/will saves, and a bunch of immunities for your Metal Form. 
Also, I dropped the Penetrating on your attack form, b/c it's completely unnecessary.  In order to be immune to your attack WITHOUT Penetrating under the 3e Impervious rules, an opponent would have to have 21 Impervious toughness (Impervious blocks damage at 1/2 rounded up).  I guarantee you that *IF* I ever use something that much stronger than you guys, it'll be on the "Stats are optional" level and penetrating won't be all that useful.
On that note, I dropped your Razor Claws alltogether, as well as the skills for unarmed/Grab, and just upped your fighting.  Between that and your strength, you are completely adept at any form of close combat, from grappling to punching to picking up a tree and swinging it at your foes.

You have 9 Points left, I suggest using them on upping your skills or buying a couple more advantages that you'd like to use, or maybe some equipment if there's anything that interests you.  All of your combat stats (Offenses/defenses/saves) are maxed at PL cap.

[sblock=Tinman]
James "Tinman" Corin - PL 9
Trait: Powerful(+10 pp)

Abilities:  16 pts
STR	1(11 Metal) 
STA	1(8 Metal)
DEX	0 
AGI	0
FGT	1(7 Metal)
INT	2 
AWE	1
PRE	2

Offenses: 
Initiative +0
Melee Attack: +1(7 Metal)
Specific Attacks: Unarmed +7 atk, damage 11

Defenses: 
Dodge: +0 (7 training: 7pts)
Parry:  +7
Toughness: +1(11 Metal, 10 Impervious)
Fort +1 (11 Metal)
Will +1 (7 Metal)

Skills: (24 ranks) 12 pts
Athletics: +6(10) *5 ranks + 1 Str(+5 Str Metal)
Intimidation: +6 *4 ranks + 2 Pre
Investigation: +6 *4 ranks + 2 Int
Perception: +4 *3 ranks +1 Awe
Persuasion: +6 *4 ranks +2 Pre
Expertise[Current Events]: +6 *4 ranks +2 Int

Advantages: 7 pts
Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Great Endurance, Power Attack, Choke Hold, Contacts, Improved Defense 

Powers: 
METAL FORM (*All Linked*) - 94 pts
 - Steel Strength:  Enhanced Str 6 (Sustained, Improved Reach 2) - 14 pts
 - Titanium Fists: Enhanced Fgt 6 (Sustained) - 12 pts
 - Iron Toughness: Enhanced Sta 3 (Sustained, Impervious +1/r) - 9 pts
 - Steelskin: Protection Rank 3 (Sustained, Impervious +1/r) - 6 pts
 - Mass of Steel: Density Rank 4 (+4 str/sta, +4 mass, Impervious +1/r) - 12 pts
 - Adamantine Determination: Enhanced Fort 3; Enhanced Will 6 - 9 pts
 - Immunities: Cold/hot/High Pressure Environments, Critical hits - 5 pts
 - Nonconductive: Immunity Rank 20 (Electric and Fire damage) - 20 pts
 - Leaping Rank 7 (900 ft/rnd) - 7 pts

Equipment: 

Complications: *Required 2*
Tradeoffs: -2 Def/+2 Tough; -2 Atk/+2 dmg; -2 Will/+2 Fort
COST:  16 Abilities + 12 Skills + 7 Advantages + 94 Powers +7 combat = 136/145
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan

On the line of complications Jemal what would be fitting example for me? I'm not sure if this is more flavor or if it's something like a weakness that can come back to bite me in the butt later.

EDIT: Oh and I'm an *sshole... I forgot to say thankyou Jemal he looks awesome.. and SO much more neat looking than my mess LOL...


----------



## Jemal

Shayuri said:


> Okay! I think this qualifies as a first draft. Let me know what you think.



 Will Do!


> *Name*: Cassandra Allen
> *Codename*: Fulcrum
> *Power Level*: 9
> *Power Points*: 135
> *Earned Power Points*: 0
> *Hero Points*: 1
> 
> *Description*: Cassandra is an attractive young woman in her early twenties with shoulder length, straight dark hair and exceptionally cute, large brown eyes. She constantly experiments with different hairstyles and styles of dress, trying to find something she likes but always discovering fatal flaws and discarding them. Cassie wears glasses, though just as often has contacts in.
> 
> *Str *0 *Sta *1 *Dex *3 *Agi *2 *Fgt *1 *Int *3 *Awe *4 *Pre *3
> 
> *Offense*
> Initiative: +2
> Melee Attacks +1
> Ranged Attacks +6
> - Telekinetic Attacks +9
> 
> *Defenses*
> Dodge +9
> Parry +9
> Toughness +9 (8 Impervious)
> Fort +5 (+1 Con +4 base)
> Will +7 (+4 awe +3 base)
> 
> *Skills *20sp (10pp)
> Deception +2 (+5)
> Insight +3 (+7)
> Investigation +5 (+8)
> Perception +3 (+7)
> Persuasion +2 (+5)
> Ranged Combat: TK +3
> Technology +2 (+5)
> 
> *Advantages*
> Attractive 1
> Ranged Combat 3
> Equipment 1 (5pts)
> 
> *Powers*
> Telekinesis Array 41pp
> Telekinesis +9 (Move Object, Perception, Subtle, Precise, 3pp/rnk+2) 29pp
> AP - Throw Something Big +8 (Damage, Ranged, Line Area 1, Indirect 4, Subtle 3pp/rnk+5) 1pp
> AP - Throw Lots of Little Things +9 (Damage, Ranged, Multiattack, Subtle, 3pp/rnk+1) 1pp
> AP - Compression Wave +9 (Damage, Burst Area, Selective Attack, 3pp/rnk), 1pp
> 
> Telekinetic Deflection (Enhanced Defense: Dodge +7, Enhanced Defense: Parry +8) 15pp
> Telekinetic Shield +8 (Protection, Sustained, Impervious) 16pp
> Telekinetic Lift +6 (Flight, Platform, Subtle 1, 1pp/rnk+1pp) 7pp
> 
> *Equipment*
> Camera
> Cellphone
> Computer
> Audio Recorder
> Flashlight
> 
> *Complications*
> _Secret Identity_ - Cassandra Allen, feisty investigative reporter for small circulation rag; and has a conspiracy-theory themed website.
> 
> _Conspiracist _- Cassandra believes that the visible power structures of the world are merely facades crafted to distract the people from much more sinister, behind-the-scenes rulers who exert influence over sometimes even ordinary or trivial-seeming events. The specific conspiracy theories she endorses change periodically as she encounters ever more convincing ones on the internet.
> 
> _Motivation _- Cassandra is nearly obsessed with exposing the secrets and lies of those with authority over people...be it political authority of government bodies, or the economic authority of corporations and businesses, or even the spiritual authority of organized religion. Though she fights "small-time" crime as well out of sheer compassion and sense of civic duty, her real passion is going after malfeasance by those who 'have' against those who 'have not.'
> 
> Abilities 34 + Skills 10 (20 ranks) + Advantages 5 + Powers 79 + Defenses 7 = 135/135




Looks Excellent, just two things to mention: 

Your TK Array lists 41pp still, but the most expensive part of it is only 29 pp, with 3 AP's that should only cost 32pp.  I'd suggest upping the dmg of your "Throw something big" to rank 9, making it the most expensive power in the array at 32 and meeting your PL cap with it, and the whole thing would then cost 35 pp, saving you 6 points over what you currently have listed.

Also you took no trade-offs and haven't picked a trait, were you planning on either?  I'd suggest either Trained (To represent your training with Gryphon, you could put those 6 pp you save back into your TK Array, raising it's caps by 1 or 2 each), or Potential (Raising your PL to 10 though you may not be able to afford all your new caps right away)


----------



## Jemal

Rathan : No problem, You're welcome, I enjoy making characters, and Tinman was no exception.

Complications are things about your character that may come into play during a game.  
Each character must choose two : One is their motivation (What drives them to do what they do? Greed, sense of Justice/Patriotism, are they being forced into it?), and the other could be anything.
Examples are secret identities, Addictions, relationships that coul be put in jeopardy, special Weaknesses, etc.. Essentially, anything that could have a negative impact on your character that isn't allready directly part of a power you have (IE you couldn't use the noticable/Heavy downside of your metalform as its allready factored into the cost of those powers)

You can have more than two, but don't have to.  When a Complication impacts play, your character gains a hero point for having to deal with it. (Your girlfriend gets kidnapped, etc).  How often they impact the game is mostly up to you, as you get to determine what they are and how many you have.  You could take the bare minimum and just hope they don't show up often, or you could take lots, have a very complicated life where things are always happening, and reap the benefits in bonus Hero Points (But keep in mind that these DO impact your characters life).

I can't pick your motivation for you, but as far as other complications go, some suggestions would be Weakness: Magnetism(Your metal skin is ACTUALLY metalic, and magnetic, rather than simply appearing as such), Accident-prone(Increasing the chance that your Dense metal form damages buildings/streets/etc), Secret Identity (If you publicly masquerade as a super-hero but want to keep your identity secret), Or maybe Power Loss (Something prevents you from transforming into your metal form?)

You could also take an enemy/nemesis, some powerful (Whether politically, economically, or physically) opponent who really has it in for you.


----------



## Rathan

Posting James again here with complications and my other 9 points spent... thanks again to Jemal for making him look neat and tidy!!!

[sblock=James "Tinman" Corin]
James "Tinman" Corin - PL 9
Trait: Powerful(+10 pp)
Earned Points: 0
Points Unspent: 7

Abilities: 16 pts
STR 1(11 Metal)
STA 1(8 Metal)
DEX 0
AGI 0
FGT 1(7 Metal)
INT 2
AWE 1
PRE 2

Offenses:
Initiative +0
Melee Attack: +1(7 Metal)
Specific Attacks: Unarmed +7 atk, damage 11

Defenses:
Dodge: +0 (7 training: 7pts)
Parry: +7
Toughness: +1(11 Metal, 10 Impervious)
Fort +1 (11 Metal)
Will +1 (7 Metal)

Skills: (36 ranks) 18 pts
Athletics: +6(10) *5 ranks + 1 Str(+5 Str Metal)
Intimidation: +8 *6 ranks + 2 Pre
Investigation: +8 *6 ranks + 2 Int
Perception: +8 *7 ranks +1 Awe
Persuasion: +8 *6 ranks +2 Pre
Expertise[Current Events]: +8 *6 ranks +2 Int

Advantages: 10 pts
Fast Grab, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Great Endurance, Power Attack, Choke Hold, Contacts, Improved Defense, Eqipment 2 (Large Home, Expensive Car, etc.. Nothing special thusfar though)

Powers:
METAL FORM (*All Linked*) - 94 pts
- Steel Strength: Enhanced Str 6 (Sustained, Improved Reach 2) - 14 pts
- Titanium Fists: Enhanced Fgt 6 (Sustained) - 12 pts
- Iron Toughness: Enhanced Sta 3 (Sustained, Impervious +1/r) - 9 pts
- Steelskin: Protection Rank 3 (Sustained, Impervious +1/r) - 6 pts
- Mass of Steel: Density Rank 4 (+4 str/sta, +4 mass, Impervious +1/r) - 12 pts
- Adamantine Determination: Enhanced Fort 3; Enhanced Will 6 - 9 pts
- Immunities: Cold/hot/High Pressure Environments, Critical hits - 5 pts
- Nonconductive: Immunity Rank 20 (Electric and Fire damage) - 20 pts
- Leaping Rank 7 (900 ft/rnd) - 7 pts

Equipment:

Complications: 
Bleeding Heart: James is a good man at heart, his experience as a television reporter hardened him in some ways, watching the vile world around him let the good in people be stripped and cut away day after day. With his experience with his new found powers at hand he's vowed to use them to help make a difference this time instead of just reporting the vile, he vows to clean it up in whatever way he can. 

Magnetic Weakness: If metal has one weakness it's magnetic attraction. In his metal form he's so dense little magnets are no more than an annoyance, however a large enough magnetic field could wreak havoc with his powers as most of them are completely dependent on his ability to manipulate his metal form.

Ryan Corin: James has one son age 14. His mother passed away when the boy was 8 from cancer. This brought the two very close, but after Ryan learned of his fathers powers he withdrew from James thinking he would loose his father much like he lost is mother but this time to something almost completely unknown to most. Ryan is currently living with James parents in a small town outside the city while he tries to come to grips with what has happened to his father. 

Tradeoffs: -2 Def/+2 Tough; -2 Atk/+2 dmg; -2 Will/+2 Fort
COST: 16 Abilities + 18 Skills + 10 Advantages + 94 Powers +7 combat = 145/145[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal

Allright, characters are coming along very nicely, I'll be posting up a Rogues Gallery soon.  
I'd appreciate it if everybody could post/repost whatever background info they've got for their characters asap, including possible connections to other characters and/or organizations.  I understand your backgrounds may be incomplete/subject to change, I just want to see the basics of the character info's so I can start weaving the characters into the story on my end, and possibly start work on the IC opening post.

**A Note to Any Lurkers: I'm still open to having one or two more participants if you're interested**

Rathan - Looks like you're good to go, at least stat-wise!  One thing to keep in mind is Complications are out of your control, so if/when they do come into play it may not be exactly how you'd pictured it (IE some powerful Magnetics might prevent you from turning your power off, moving, etc.. you never know until it happens).  Just making sure you're aware.


----------



## Rathan

Well aware... we all have our flaws... and well I expect it to be used at some point... in fact I'm looking forward to it hehe


----------



## jkason

Okay, I think I fixed the problems on Terry. I couldn't get the Move Object thing to work mechanically (with a close range and only one direction, it wound up being ridiculously cheap, so he'd have an effective Str of +8 with the power, which seemed overpowered for what I was going for), so I added a linked Affliction instead: he hits with the closer electrical power, and there's a chance to do extra frying of the nerves, as it were.

[sblock=stats]Terry Quinlan AKA The Grid

PL 9
Powerful (145 PP)

Abilities

Str: 0
Ag: 2
Fgt: 0
Awe: 1/4
Sta: 1
Dex: 1/3
Int: 1/8
Pre: 1/3

Defenses:

Dodge: 5 (+7)
Fort: 5 (+6)
Parry: 5 (+5)
Toughness: 4 (+5/+9)
Will: 3 (+7)

Skills: 
Close Combat (Shock Punch) 2 (+2)
Deception 2 (+5)
Perception 5 (+9)
Ranged Combat (electric blast) 6 (+9)
Technology 11 (+19)
Equipment 2 (10 ep)

Advantages: Improvised Tools, Inventor, Takedown

Powers:
Electrical Control Array (21 pts)
* Electric Arc 9 (Damage, Ranged 2/r) (18 pts)
* Alt: EMP 9 (Nullify electronics, Area (cone) 2/r) (1pt)
* Alt: Optic Nerve Overload 9 (Affliction (per Dazzle (impaired/disabled/unaware), Ranged, Cumulative, Limited (visual) 2/r) (1pt)
* Alt: Shock Punch 9 (Damage linked Affliction (daze/stun/incapacitate) 2/r) (1pt)

Comprehend (Machines) 2 (4pts)
Immunity (electricity) 5 (5pts)
Remote Sensing 9 (Visual senses, Medium (cameras) 1/r) (9pts)
Radio Sense 1 (1pts)

Electrical Form Array (17 pts)
* Teleport 8 (Accurate, Medium (electrical lines) 2/r) (16 pts)
* Alt: Permeate 3 (2/r) Linked Immunity 2 (suffocation, 1/r) (1 pt)

Hyper-sensitive Nerves 3 (Enhanced Awareness, PF: Uncanny Dodge 2/rank +1 flat) (7pts)
Super-conductive brain 7 (Enhanced Int, PF: Eidetic Memory, Skill Mastery (tech) 2/rank +2 flat) (16 pts)
Speed-of-thought nerves 2 (Enhanced Dex, PF: Evasion 2 2/rank +2 flat) (6pts)
Subconscious Cortical Stimulation 2 (Enhanced Pre 2/rank) (4pts)

Equipment: 
Bulletproof Vest (3ep)
Commlink (1ep)
Mini-Tracer (1ep)
Goggles (toggle Flash and Night-Vision) (2ep)

Complications: 

Motivation: Thrills. Despite the trouble he managed to land himself in with his hacking and the expression of his abilities, Terry has a hard time resisting the thrill of a challenge, especially puzzles and high tech security.

Fame/Reputation/Identity: As The Grid, Terry was a fairly notorious hacker. To other hackers, he's a role model who's troublingly fallen off the radar; to the major corporations he victimized, he's a danger that should be shut down. 
Both groups have spent significant resources to try to identify who he is and where he is.

Powers 90 + Abilities 14 + Defenses 22 + Skills 15 + Advantages 4 = 145PP[/sblock]

[sblock=background]Terry Quinlan was always a natural with electronics and computers. Making it through MIT by the time he was 15, it was probably inevitable that things would eventually go a bit hairy; for all his abilities, he was still a teenager.

Rather than keep pleasing 'the man' by taking one of the many recruitment offers he had, Terry went underground, getting his kicks as a hacker called The Grid. He went toe-to-toe with global security systems, and when he asked, they just let him right in. 

He'd always felt like a freak, but here, in the world of computers, he felt at home. He joked that, if he could find a way into the wires, that's where he'd live.

And then one day, he did just that. He touched his keyboard, laughing at the Gryphon research facility whose security camera he'd just hacked. And then, inexplicably, he felt himself shooting through nothingness, across the connection, until he showed up bodily within the facility. 

It seems Terry's skills weren't just the result of a hyper-developed brain, but the first expressions of a meta-ability. His very genetic code had adapted to the electronic world. He could speak to and command electronics, use them to remotely view other locations, and even take on an insubstantial electrical form himself, transmitting himself through power lines.

Of course, at the time, he had no real control over the abilities, so when Gryphon security surrounded him, well, he found himself quite unable to refuse their own recruitment offer...[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

Updated the sheet:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5525061-post54.html


----------



## Jemal

Rogues Gallery Is up.


----------



## hero4hire

Any comment on Kombat? Anything you'd like done different? He isn't finalized but I figure if there was something you wanted to see different I would try to incorporate it.


----------



## Jemal

H4H - I don't have the time to give it a thorough look right now, but after a quick run through only question I have is what do you want/expect from the acute, analytical detect weakness?


----------



## hero4hire

Jemal said:


> H4H - I don't have the time to give it a thorough look right now, but after a quick run through only question I have is what do you want/expect from the acute, analytical detect weakness?




Detect only does just that. Detects Something. So alone it would allow me to see "Superman has a weakness." making it Analytical will tell me "Superman takes damage from Kryptonite and loses his powers under the Red Sun."

To make something Analytical it has to be made Acute first.


----------



## Walking Dad

Frost is ready in the RG.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5527877-post3.html

Please note what adjustments to the background should be made.


----------



## Jemal

*Hero4Hire *- Sorry it took me a couple days, been pretty busy at work and not feeling very up to the task when I got home from it.

First, do you plan on taking any of the traits I listed or sticking with standard meta-human? Looks like you've allready got a +2atk/-2Dmg trade-off, so I'm assuming 'standard'?



hero4hire said:


> *Kombat* - PL 9
> 
> Strength 4, Stamina 4, Agility 9, Dexterity 2, Fighting 9, Intellect 1, Awareness 9, Presence 0



34 points spent correct? (Base Agi,Fgt,and Awe 2 +7 from powers)



> *Advantages*
> All-out Attack, Assessment, Chokehold, Close Attack 2, Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 3, Equipment 2, Evasion 2, Fast Grab, Favored Foe: Martial Artist, Improved Aim, Improved Defense, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Improved Trip, Improvised Weapon, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Precise Attack (All) 4, Prone Fighting, Ranged Attack 7, Redirect, Set-up, Takedown 2, Teamwork, Throwing Mastery, Uncanny Dodge, Weapon Bind



2pp - And so I've got things straight, it looks like all of your advantages except for Equipment are bought with Powers, correct?



> *Skills*
> Acrobatics 1 (+10), Perception 1 (+10)



1pp - Why a single point in each acrobatics and Perception?  Acrobatics I understand, but perception is usable untrained.  Is it just where you decided to dump the extra skill point?



> *Powers*
> *Defensive Savant: Enhanced Agility 7* (+7 AGL, Advantages: Defensive Attack, Defensive Roll 3, Evasion 2, Improved Defense, Move-by Action, Uncanny Dodge, Weapon Bind)



24pp



> *Offensive Savant: Enhanced Fighting 7* (+7 FGT, Advantages: All-out Attack, Chokehold, Close Attack 2, Fast Grab, Improved Aim, Improved Grab, Improved Hold, Improved Trip, Improvised Weapon, Power Attack, Precise Attack (All) 4, Prone Fighting, Ranged Attack 7, Takedown 2, Throwing Mastery)



40pp



> *Tactical Savant*
> . . *Combat Sense: Senses 1* (Danger Sense: Visual)
> . . *Enhanced Ability: Enhanced Awareness 7* (+7 AWE, Advantages: Assessment, Favored Foe: Martial Artist, Redirect, Set-up, Teamwork)



20pp



> *Weakness Detection*
> . . *Senses: Senses 3* (Acute: Detect, Analytical: Detect, Detect: Weakness 1)
> . . *Strength Effect* (Penetrating 2)
> . . *Weaken: Weaken 9* (Affects: Toughness, Resisted by: Will, DC 19; Increased Range 2: perception; Limited: Reduced Toughness only vs his attacks, Check Required 9: DC 19 - Perception)



14pp.  
Two notes about the weaken effect.  First, I don't believe you get to choose which save it goes against, it's determined by what the trait affects.  As it it affects Toughness, I would think it would be a fortitude save.  
Secondly - I'm not so sure about the weaken effect, I'll allow it for now but if it seems to be too powerful in play I will ask you to exchange it for something else.



> *Offense*
> Initiative +9
> Grab, +11 (DC Spec 14)
> Sword, +11 (DC 22)
> Throw, +9 (DC 20)
> Unarmed, +11 (DC 19)
> Weaken: Weaken 9 (DC Will 19)



What are the DC's?  Is that the toughness DC? (And why is grab 'spec 14'?)



> *Defense*
> Dodge 9, Parry 9, Fortitude 4, Toughness 9/4, Will 9
> 
> *Power Points*
> Abilities 34 + Powers 98 + Advantages 2 + Skills 1 (2 ranks) + Defenses 0 = 135
> 
> *Validation: *Complications: At least 2 Complications are required




Well, Looks good pending complications.


----------



## Jemal

Allright, next up we have Jkason


> Skills:
> Close Combat (Shock Punch) 2 (+2)
> Deception 2 (+5)
> Perception 5 (+9)
> Ranged Combat (electric blast) 6 (+9)
> Technology 11 (+19)
> Equipment 2 (10 ep)



Three things.  first, you can't put more ranks into a skill than your PL (In this case 9), so you'll have to lower Tech by 2.  Secondly, Equipment is an advantage not a skill.
Finally, by my math you've spent 26 Skill points, which costs 13 pp (Should be 24/12 once you lower tech, unless you put those points into other skills).



> Powers:
> Electrical Control Array (21 pts)
> * Electric Arc 9 (Damage, Ranged 2/r) (18 pts)
> * Alt: EMP 9 (Nullify electronics, Area (cone) 2/r) (1pt)
> * Alt: Optic Nerve Overload 9 (Affliction (per Dazzle (impaired/disabled/unaware), Ranged, Cumulative, Limited (visual) 2/r) (1pt)
> * Alt: Shock Punch 9 (Damage linked Affliction (daze/stun/incapacitate) 2/r) (1pt)



Wouldn't the EMP make more sense as a burst area than a cone?
Also I'm going to say both your afflictions are Fortitude saves, as they're physical effects not mental ones.



> Electrical Form Array (17 pts)
> * Teleport 8 (Accurate, Medium (electrical lines) 2/r) (16 pts)
> * Alt: Permeate 3 (2/r) Linked Immunity 2 (suffocation, 1/r) (1 pt)



 Don't forget to note that the permeate requires electrically conductive materials.



> Powers 90 + Abilities 14 + Defenses 22 + Skills 15 + Advantages 4 = 145PP



What I got is 
Powers 90 + Abilities 14 + Defenses 22 + Skills 13 + Advantages 5 = 144PP
Also if you lower tech to the PL and don't put those points into a different skill, your skills will be 12, giving you 2 free pp to spend.


----------



## Jemal

And finally, WalkingDad.



Walking Dad said:


> *Frost*
> Trade-offs: -1 Att, +1 Damage ;  -1 Defense, +1 Toughness
> 
> *ABILITIES*
> STRENGTH 1
> STAMINA 2
> AGILITY 2
> DEXTERITY 6
> FIGHTING 6
> INTELLECT 1
> AWARENESS 1
> PRESENCE 0
> 
> 38 PP



Why are his Dex and Fgt 6 base?  That would indicate that he is one of the most agile and well-trained fighters In The World, and that it has nothing to do with his powers.



> *POWERS*
> 
> *Cold Control (33):*
> Energy Control (Cold) (20)
> AP: Create Object (Ice; Impervious Extra, Permanent Flaw) 10 (1)
> AP: Blast 10 (Cold) (1)
> AP: Blast 10 (Ice) (1)
> Flight (Platform) 5 (5)
> Environment Control (Cold, intense) 5 (5)



So i was re-reading, and Energy control in 3e is just a specialized Ranged Damage effect, and as such you wouldn't need the blast 10(cold) AP, as that's exactly what Energy Control (Cold) is.
Also just noticed: flight rank 5 would allow you to travel 900ft/move action, which is 60mph.. That's a pretty fast Ice flow!  I'll allow it though, b/c all the other characters are also rather speedy. (TK flight rank 6, jumping rank 7, Teleportation).
BTW, you know that Environmental control rank 5 affects 500' radius right?



> *ADVANTAGES*
> Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Precise Attack (Ranged, Cover), Ranged Attack (2), Uncanny Dodge Visual
> 7 point total



Uncanny dodge in 3e doesn't appear to require a linked sense.



> OFFENSE
> INITIATIVE +2
> Unarmed +6 Close , Damage 1
> Blast +8, Damage 10
> 
> *DEFENSE*
> DODGE 7 (1)
> PARRY 7 (1)
> FORTITUDE 9 (7)
> TOUGHNESS 11
> WILL 9 (7)
> 16 PP



Taking into account your Potential trait raising your PL to 10, and your trade-offs, Dodge/parry are capped at 9, not 7, and you could raise your attack bonus to 9 also.  I'm not sure if you couldn't afford it, or forgot that you'd chosen the Potential trait, but I figured I'd point that out in case you'd missed it.
Also, don't forget to note near toughness that it is also impervious 10 (Thus making you immune to dmg rank 5 or lower attacks).



> Complications:
> Vulnerable to heat attacks
> Known face



What's the 'Known face' from?  Nothing in his background seemed to indicate he would be particularily well known, quite the opposite in fact.  From what I gathered he is/was a shy, loner artist type.


----------



## jkason

Believe I made all the changes.



Jemal said:


> Wouldn't the EMP make more sense as a burst area than a cone?




My initial concern was that a burst would be likely to knock out allies electronics, too, so a cone had a bit more tactical advantage. But looking at the others, I don't see a lot of tech, so I changed to a burst.  I'm assuming that since its actual effect is nullify electronics, the fact that I've named it EMP won't make using it screw up Tinman's powers from his magnetism complication. Let me know if that's not the case, 'cause then I'd definitely need to change it back to a cone or something else I can control / aim a bit better.



> Also I'm going to say both your afflictions are Fortitude saves, as they're physical effects not mental ones.




Works for me. added note to that effect on both powers.



> Don't forget to note that the permeate requires electrically conductive materials.




Done. Also realized I had some more points I could spend on that alt (especially since Limited brings down the permeate cost), so I added Penetrates Concealment as another linked ability. So he can 'see' what's on either side of anything he's moving through, but only when he's in that form / moving through something already. It didn't seem to be a big game changer.

Question: I was realizing that, with the above addition, Terry has two visual powers for use in scouting. I can't seem to find anything in the book about lip reading. Would that be a skill? It seems wrong to make it a really high Perception check, since generally clueless folks might conceivable have learned to lip read while still missing lots of other things, but I wasn't sure what it might be.


----------



## Walking Dad

Jemal said:


> And finally, WalkingDad.
> 
> 
> Why are his Dex and Fgt 6 base?  That would indicate that he is one of the most agile and well-trained fighters In The World, and that it has nothing to do with his powers.



No problem changing this to a power (maybe his body reacts better in combat because he suffers less neural stress and his less biological movement process is more precise? But I would like to avoid higher trade-offs.



> So i was re-reading, and Energy control in 3e is just a specialized Ranged Damage effect, and as such you wouldn't need the blast 10(cold) AP, as that's exactly what Energy Control (Cold) is.
> Also just noticed: flight rank 5 would allow you to travel 900ft/move action, which is 60mph.. That's a pretty fast Ice flow!  I'll allow it though, b/c all the other characters are also rather speedy. (TK flight rank 6, jumping rank 7, Teleportation).
> BTW, you know that Environmental control rank 5 affects 500' radius right?



 Can lower Environmental control if needed. (Or change it to colder in a smaller radius)
You are right, energy control is blast, so I will take a snare-like affliction instead.


> Uncanny dodge in 3e doesn't appear to require a linked sense.



Will do the change.




> Taking into account your Potential trait raising your PL to 10, and your trade-offs, Dodge/parry are capped at 9, not 7, and you could raise your attack bonus to 9 also.  I'm not sure if you couldn't afford it, or forgot that you'd chosen the Potential trait, but I figured I'd point that out in case you'd missed it.
> Also, don't forget to note near toughness that it is also impervious 10 (Thus making you immune to dmg rank 5 or lower attacks).



I wanted to give him some room to grow, but maybe a little higher defense would be good.



> What's the 'Known face' from?  Nothing in his background seemed to indicate he would be particularily well known, quite the opposite in fact.  From what I gathered he is/was a shy, loner artist type.



This is only his old background.

I wanted to had him 'unmasked' at the school incident you described for the game background.
But he can be unknown, if this would be better for the campaign. (Or if it is a too big disadvantage.)


----------



## Jemal

Jkason - I'll allow people to take things like binary/morse code/lip-reading as languages (With the language advantage). 
And no, the EMP won't affect tinman, b/c your emphasis is on the Electro part, not the Magnetic part. 


Walkind Dad - 
Environmental control is ok if you want to keep it at rank 5, was just pointing out how large it was.  If you want to make it say a rank 2 or 3 EXTREME cold, that would be fine too (And probably more useful)

As for the known face, feel free to have it however you want.  Being known is kinda like being famous, it'll have both good AND bad parts.  Depending on how your character uses his powers, he may be treated as a hero by some.

And RE: room to grow, if that's what you want, feel free.  His combat stats are pretty good as they are, I was just making sure you knew you COULD raise them if you wanted.  Leaving them uncapped fits fine with the Potential trait, as I figured any who took it would likely be slightly below their maximum potential anyways.


----------



## jkason

Jemal said:


> Jkason - I'll allow people to take things like binary/morse code/lip-reading as languages (With the language advantage).
> And no, the EMP won't affect tinman, b/c your emphasis is on the Electro part, not the Magnetic part.




Perfect on both counts. Juggled a point around to give him lip reading.


----------



## hero4hire

Jemal said:


> *Hero4Hire *- Sorry it took me a couple days, been pretty busy at work and not feeling very up to the task when I got home from it.
> 
> First, do you plan on taking any of the traits I listed or sticking with standard meta-human? Looks like you've allready got a +2atk/-2Dmg trade-off, so I'm assuming 'standard'?




Well the build qualifies for Meta, Offense, Potential, Powerful & Trained? Hmmm or am I figuring that out wrong?




> 34 points spent correct? (Base Agi,Fgt,and Awe 2 +7 from powers)
> 
> 
> 2pp - And so I've got things straight, it looks like all of your advantages except for Equipment are bought with Powers, correct?
> 
> 
> 1pp - Why a single point in each acrobatics and Perception?  Acrobatics I understand, but perception is usable untrained.  Is it just where you decided to dump the extra skill point?
> 
> 
> 24pp
> 
> 
> 40pp
> 
> 
> 20pp
> 
> 
> 14pp.




Yes, this matches up with what I have on the Power Points section. 

I wanted a trained Acrobatics and I have a Power that relies on Perception Skill.


> Two notes about the weaken effect.  First, I don't believe you get to choose which save it goes against, it's determined by what the trait affects.  As it it affects Toughness, I would think it would be a fortitude save.




As always GMs are the final arbitrators as to what is best for their games. But this is meant to be a mental effect..almost a "Chi-like" ability. I cannot find anything in the rules as written that determines the saves by what it affects.




> Secondly - I'm not so sure about the weaken effect, I'll allow it for now but if it seems to be too powerful in play I will ask you to exchange it for something else.




Sounds fair. Weaken is a lot less powerful than in 2e and I added check required to nerf it further. So Kombat has to 
*Take a standard action and make a DC 19 Perception check
*Only the amount of exceeds DC 19 is the ranks he can use. (So he needs to roll a 18 on a d20 (28 perception) to get all 9 ranks.
*Target only loses Toughness to the amount he failed the DC by.

So say I use it on the Powerhouse archetype from the book.

I roll a Perception and get a 15 on the die for a total of 25. This means I get to use 6 ranks of Weaken.
So the Powerhouse now must make a Will save vs DC 16. He gets a 9 for a total of 15. The Powerhouse loses 1 toughness against Kombat's attacks. (and recovers 1 at the end of each of his turns).




> What are the DC's?  Is that the toughness DC? (And why is grab 'spec 14'?)
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Looks good pending complications.




Yeah I wish Herolab specified that in its statblock output. I will edit the sheet to make it clearer.

Grab special means that the DC is "special" as in a str or dex check I believe? (I don't have the Grab rules memorized)


----------



## hero4hire

herro?


----------



## Jemal

Sorry has been a busy couple days, haven't been able to get the IC post finished up (Or get much posting done at all).  I've got some extra time tommorow night, it should be going up then.

I'm also hoping for/expecting another recruit or two, but I'll add any in as the need arises.


----------



## Jemal

Allright, 
H4H - I'll leave the weaken thing alone, if you pictured it as mental we'll leave it mental for now.

As far as traits, if you've got a 2 Trade-off, that limits you to Meta or Powerful.

Offense would raise the your PL Cap to 11 for the purposes of Attack/damage, but you can't trade-off anything.
Potential would raise your PL to 10 overall, but you could only take trades of 1.
Trained doesn't allow you to make trades, but does allow you to raise the caps of a couple specific things of your choice.

If you wanted to keep it simple, I'd just stick with the standard Meta, no funny stuff just max trade-off of three.

And if you could add your sheet to the RG that'll give us 5 PC's and I'm pretty much ready to go.


----------



## Jemal

Allright, IC should be up shortly, just finishing the write-ups now.

A couple things: 
If there are any more applicants, please feel free to throw your hat in, I can write people into the campaign fairly easily.
Also, I need to know a couple things from WD and H4H before I can post their startups: 
WalkingDad - Are you going with the Known face or not?  What's Frost been up to since he found out about his powers?  Where is he?

H4H - Just need your background info so I can figure out where to place you.


----------



## Walking Dad

Frost was exposed at the school attack, when his powers became public. The footage is still often shown TV as a sample of the danger of uncontrolled supers.

Frost went into hiding to protect his mother from possible persecution, only contacting her from open Internet stores.

He tries to live very low profile able to surviving by eating nearly anything organic, thanks to his poison and disease immunity.

When possible he tried to find out the full scope of his abilities.


----------



## Jemal

WD - Don't forget to add all the background info to your sheet in the RG.
Would it make sense for Frost to have accepted help from anybody, or would he be lieing low on his own?

Also, just being at the school wouldn't have him branded as a terrorist unless people got the wrong idea.  Were you having him hide simply b/c he was unmasked, or b/c people think he was one of the badguys?


----------



## hero4hire

Jemal said:


> H4H - Just need your background info so I can figure out where to place you.




I have family commitments all day. But I will see if I can get one up tonight.

Anything in it that would help you out by its inclusion let me know.


----------



## Walking Dad

Jemal said:


> WD - Don't forget to add all the background info to your sheet in the RG.
> Would it make sense for Frost to have accepted help from anybody, or would he be lieing low on his own?
> 
> Also, just being at the school wouldn't have him branded as a terrorist unless people got the wrong idea.  Were you having him hide simply b/c he was unmasked, or b/c people think he was one of the badguys?



Will be adding it to the RG, once we have hammered everything out. I think he would accept help from someone else with powers. But he would have not searched for help by himself.
The hiding was because of he was unmasked and his name was quickly made open in the media. If they find him doing something, they could either decide that he is a vigilante or a villain and would be able to quickly find his 'old' home.

BTW, anyone else has problems to view the forum in the black style?


----------



## Jemal

H4H - Specifically, where he would be and/or what he would be doing/involved in at the present time, and/or any connections he may have to other players/npc factions.

WD - First off, yeah the forums were all wonky for me last night, bright white (But only Talking the talk).  Seem to be better now.

As far as help - How's this strike you?  Frost was offered sanctuary by the Drake Centre, where they would help him in exchange for him helping them 'rescue' others like himself.


----------



## Walking Dad

Sounds fine, as long as Frost can keep a 'secret' hideout apart from Drake Centre.


----------



## Jemal

you could have a fairly standard apartment or something, but if you want anything special or want it to be hard to find you'd need to buy that as a feature or some such.


----------



## Walking Dad

I want one of the 'no questions asked' and 'low quality (even for it's cost)' quality


----------



## Jemal

I know Shayuri's been there, but everybody else knows where to find the IC THREAD, right?  Jkason/Rathan?

Will be updating the IC THREAD Wednesday evening, hasn't been much motion from the three that are allready involved, so I'll assume the Gryphon employees have no other questions and forward them to LA, but until one of you guys DOES something there's not much for me to update other than adding WD in (And H4H once his background info's posted).


----------



## Walking Dad

I didn't saw the thread. Will post something ASAP.


----------



## jkason

Jemal said:


> I know Shayuri's been there, but everybody else knows where to find the IC THREAD, right?  Jkason/Rathan?




Ack! I had no idea we started! Sorry.   Will head over right now!


----------



## hero4hire

Jemal said:


> H4H - Just need your background info so I can figure out where to place you.




Background done. Let me know if you need anything changed.

edit: BTW sorry for the delay. I had a hell of a time actually getting Enworld to work for a couple days. Between that and Easter.


----------



## Jemal

WD - no problems for you, I hadn't posted up a starter for you or H4H yet, was waiting on finalizations from your background so I could place you in a place/situation that makes sense for your character.

H4H - no problems, I've had know how you feel on both accounts(ENWorld isues, and RL issues).


Update pending.


----------



## Rathan

If my opening post is a bit over the top let me know Jemal I can tone it down a bit heh


----------



## Jemal

All - IC update's up.  WD/H4H are written in, though may be a couple more posts before anything happens with them (Sorry you're not getting the instant action like Rath  )

Rathan - I usually prefer it if you leave most NPC reactions up to me, but that was fine.  The bodyguards on the inside, however, are a little more competent I think you'll find... along with being better armed. *Evil smile*


----------



## hero4hire

Escrima Sticks [Strength-Based Damage 3, Split Attack; 4ep]


----------



## Rathan

It was more a flavor text thing... sort of a nice intro into the comic kinda thing... but I'll remember that from now on!

as for bodyguards and better armored... good I can't wait to see how effective James really is heh


----------



## Walking Dad

From the IC thread:


> Not sure about the Quickchange



It is a 1 point feature.


> Quick Change: Feature 1 (transform into costume as a free action) • 1 point.



Look at the sample energy controller on page 38 and on page 109 under features.


----------



## jkason

Walking Dad said:


> From the IC thread:
> It is a 1 point feature.
> Look at the sample energy controller on page 38 and on page 109 under features.




So, are there rules for how long it takes to don a costume without the feature? In 2e, it was several rounds, but that doesn't seem to be included in the Quick Change feature description?


----------



## Walking Dad

I would say that depends on the costume.

Normal clothes and just putting on a mask while staying in street clothes should take longer than donning an ancient chainmail.

Not sure in helps, but under Disguise (part of Deception) they say a disguise check takes normally at least 10 minutes...

I found no other rules


----------



## jkason

Gotcha. Thanks for looking; you found a lot more than I managed to.  

I don't imagine Terry's 'costume' is especially involved. I was thinking his night-vision goggles (with the night vision 'mode' turned off) might work in connection with maybe a hood to obscure most of his face. I suppose it would depend on what Shayuri had in mind, too, since I'm not sure if we'd have individual outfits or if there's perhaps some Gryphon standard field uniform meant to protect identities ala "team" costumes.


----------



## Shayuri

In a situation like this, where a quick switch to 'hero' mode might be required, Cass probably settles for some kind of face covering mask and forgoes the rest. Wearing even something tight like a leotard under normal clothes gets hot and sweaty and uncomfortable. And it's not like her normal clothes have her name printed on them anywhere.


----------



## jkason

Shayuri said:


> In a situation like this, where a quick switch to 'hero' mode might be required, Cass probably settles for some kind of face covering mask and forgoes the rest. Wearing even something tight like a leotard under normal clothes gets hot and sweaty and uncomfortable. And it's not like her normal clothes have her name printed on them anywhere.




Sounds like we're about on the same page as what I was going to have Terry do. His 'hero name' is really just the alias he used as a hacker, and he's not so much interested in establishing The Grid as a recognizable entity as he is in not having folks be able to pick Terry out of a lineup and say "yup. That's the guy who jumped in the power line."


----------



## Jemal

I will do an IC update when I get home from work (Look for it around 10-12  hours from this post if you're online).

Unless Terry decides to go ahead on his own, I'll assume he takes the TK Ride with Cassandra though it'll take a little longer.


Good find on the Quick Change, I don't have my book ATM so I wasn't sure where it was either.


H4H - Just realized I hadn't officially answered about the Escrima sticks, so here goes: they're fine.


----------



## jkason

Jemal said:


> Unless Terry decides to go ahead on his own, I'll assume he takes the TK Ride with Cassandra though it'll take a little longer.




I'll have him stick with Cassandra for now.


----------



## Jemal

Last night was very hectic, Update being postponed again with apologies.

And no, I don't expect it to be this slow-paced in the future.


----------



## Jemal

Well, IC thread is updated.. finally.  Sorry all for the delay.  They should come quicker from now on.

Rathan, just noticed your IC post, pleass remember you also need 3 DC 21 toughness saves (And have a -1 to said toughness saves for the bruised result you allready have).

*Edit: Nevermind, forgot that it takes a moment to add the dice rolls.  Gave you XP. 

Though you do still need Initiative.


----------



## Rathan

bah... I forgot init!... I will add it now... sorry...

I thought I'd add my attack as well and once I roll init... if I get hit again before I attack... just adjust my attack as necessary...

margle!!! horrible Init roll LOL


----------



## Jemal

*Edited the LA post to add badguy Initiative.  Look slike you'll have to survive one more round of fire before you get to mangle one of them.


----------



## Rathan

Jemal said:
			
		

> Just some annoyances I was wondering if anybody knows whether there's options to change either of those, or if I just have to live with it?
> *EDIT: Also, any way to Roll multiples of the same dice roll without adding them? Other than the "save and add another roll" feature?




Unfortunately to keep the dice roller secure, you cannot roll until after you post. This is so you cannot edit the roll as you post keeping it a 'secure dice roller'. 

As far as adding rolls without adding them, no you must add the dice you're rolling then once you have all the rolls, you can just hit the roll button and they all show up in the post after. The only other option you have is adding them to favorites on the right and then when you click on a fave roll it will add it automatically add it to your rolls for that post! 

Dice Roller Post This should explain everything about it if you've not seen it thus far Jemal!


----------



## Rathan

Jemal... I know this is getting a bit ahead of myself... however I know this issue is going to come up and I'd like a bit of a heads up on it...

Am I going to know who Fulcrum and The Grid are?... Will I know they are friendly and not foe?... Is this going to cause player vs. Conflict?... is this ok with everyone if it is going to, at least at first?

Are there checks that can be made to know they are no threat to me.. or at least not as much of a threat than the thugs with guns..


----------



## Jemal

I dont' think it'll be much of a problem, they'll likely be coming in guns blazing to save yo ass, which should make the identificatoin of 'friend vs foe' easy.. the enemy of my enemy and such.


----------



## Rathan

Just thought I'd ask! We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Jemal

A note to everyone: 
When I ask you guys to take a save, I'll also give you the applicable DC, so If you fail by multiple margins, you should be able to allready know what the effects on your characters are without waiting for me to post the result of your save. (If you know the DC is 20 and you roll a 14, you know thats a failure+1degree.)

This will help speed up combat and allows you to post something that makes sense (IE 'well I failed my save by 10, so I'm staggered.. I'll post my character being woozy and tryign not to fall over".)

Plus until I get another copy of the book, I don't actually know what the margins of failure are, so...
Can anybody help me out with that real quick for the badguys?  They just got creamed by Shayuri's girder.


----------



## Rathan

This is based on DC 20. The numbers on the right are "Check result equal to or Greater Than", in the middle is "Degrees of Success" and on the right is the check result you'd need to roll to get to that degree based on DC 20.


(DC 20)
DC+15 / Four (Success) / 35
DC+10 / Three (Success) / 30
DC+5 / Two (Success) / 25
*DC / One (Success) / 20*
DC–5 / One (Failure) / 15
DC–10 / Two (Failure) / 10
DC–15 / Three (Failure) / 5
DC–20 / Four (Failure) / 0


----------



## Jemal

I know how the degrees work, it's a simple +/- 5 (Though thank you anyways for taking the time to write that out).  
I was referring to what the RESULTS from the damage would be for failing by one/two/etc degrees. (Stunned, Unconscious, Turned Purple?)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Uhhh fancy. Just seen this, do you have any openings?


----------



## Shayuri

For Toughness it's Bruised, Dazed, Staggered, Unconscious.


----------



## hero4hire

Shayuri said:


> For Toughness it's Bruised, Dazed, Staggered, Unconscious.




Unlike 2e all failed damage conditions incur a -1 to further damage saves. (any damage save)

...and like 2e if they are minions it is the worst result possible on *any* failed save.


----------



## Jemal

H4H - Well these 4 may only be lvl 6, but they're not using Minion rules.  Any other thugs here will though.

Shayuri - TYVM

VV - Ahoy there, feel free to post up a concept.


----------



## Rathan

Where did you find that in the book?... I searched it last night and for the life of me could not find the results of the failed saves...


----------



## Shayuri

In the combat section under damage.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Ok, after reading the info posts, I'll like to submit this kind of character:

Uomo Nascosto, at the service of the Gryphon Corporation. Uomo has been around since the fundation of the corporation, been an acquittance to the founder. Actually, Uomo has been around since the foundation... of the Roman Republic. His name is actually a code name, in Italian, it means, the hidden man. His real name, Vittorio di la Croce, is only known by him and the people he trust the most. He was born in Sicily to a poor family of peasants, but soon found his way into the Roman army.
Vittorio has only one special trait, immortality; or something very close to that. Vittorio does age, but at a very slow peace. 
He has been around for a while, among his activities he has been foot soldier for the Roman Senate, scribe for the Roman army, assistant of some of the most famous Roman emperors, Inquisitor for the Catholic church, spy infiltrated in the Vatican, double agent for the Vatican, a mafia member in Sicily, a mafia agent in the early USA, a spy in the Washington police force, answering to the Godfather, and many other things in the middle.

Build ideas: Social competent character, diverse selection of feats dealing with stealth, social interaction, tricky combat manoeuvrings. As of offence, he'll probably use standard weapons, empowered by his feats. His powers will be only "immortality" and if allowed, regeneration. Think of The Question perhaps, the sneaky type of guy.


----------



## Walking Dad

The damage chart is also on page 3 of the Quick Start.
You can download it here:
DC ADVENTURES: PDF Previews Archives


----------



## Jemal

LA Team - Keep in mind that only two of the Gunmen were completely flattened.  The other two (#1, #2) were knocked down, but according to Shayuri's chart, they're only dazed (Failed by 7 & 9 respectively)

I'll give you a chance to revise your posts if you wish (Or leave them if you want your character to have 'overlooked' the thugs, believing them to be down), and for Shayuri to act before I post a round update.

Also, As far as specific rules go, I'm not going to be any help for a few days.  I lost access to the copy of 3e I was using, and need to go buy one of my own, but won't be able to do so until my next set of days off.

If anybody else can help out with Rathan's question about the healing, I promise cookies and happy thoughts. 


Voda Vosa - Interesting concept.  I only have one problem - Having been around so long, he would have a LOT more information right off the bat (simply from being around for the whole time) than I was planning on the characters finding out for a while.  
It could work, but we'd have to do a bit of the informing via PM, and I'd have to talk to you about some of the corporation's motives and views, b/c If you've been with them this long, it's pretty much assured that your character agrees with them.
Thoughts?


----------



## Rathan

On my question Jemal I answered it myself....

"Living targets remove one damage condition per minute
of rest, starting from their most severe condition and
working back. So a damaged character recovers from
being incapacitated, then staggered, dazed, and finally
removes a –1 Toughness check penalty per minute until
fully recovered. The Healing and Regeneration effects can
speed this process."

I've decided to recover on my turn Jemal so I get a +2 circumstance bonus to all my defenses until the start of my next turn, just giving you a heads up! I've posted what recover does in my revised post in the IC thread...

Also... if I am staggered/dazed... how long do these effects last?... until I heal?


----------



## Jemal

once more, until I get the new book I feel really useless, as I don't even know what they do (I can presume based off what they USED to do).

I also presume that they remain until healed via rest or regen, b/c the thing you posted includes staggered and dazed among its steps to full health.


----------



## jkason

Jemal said:


> LA Team - Keep in mind that only two of the Gunmen were completely flattened.  The other two (#1, #2) were knocked down, but according to Shayuri's chart, they're only dazed (Failed by 7 & 9 respectively)
> 
> I'll give you a chance to revise your posts if you wish (Or leave them if you want your character to have 'overlooked' the thugs, believing them to be down), and for Shayuri to act before I post a round update.




D'oh! Hadn't realized. Updated the actions to redirect the attack to the two goons who are closer. Since I'd already made an attack roll in that post, and I don't think there are changes to the modifiers for the closer target, I just let that stand. Hopefully this one hit.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Jemal said:


> LA Team - Keep in mind that only two of the Gunmen were completely flattened.  The other two (#1, #2) were knocked down, but according to Shayuri's chart, they're only dazed (Failed by 7 & 9 respectively)
> 
> I'll give you a chance to revise your posts if you wish (Or leave them if you want your character to have 'overlooked' the thugs, believing them to be down), and for Shayuri to act before I post a round update.
> 
> Also, As far as specific rules go, I'm not going to be any help for a few days.  I lost access to the copy of 3e I was using, and need to go buy one of my own, but won't be able to do so until my next set of days off.
> 
> If anybody else can help out with Rathan's question about the healing, I promise cookies and happy thoughts.
> 
> 
> Voda Vosa - Interesting concept.  I only have one problem - Having been around so long, he would have a LOT more information right off the bat (simply from being around for the whole time) than I was planning on the characters finding out for a while.
> It could work, but we'd have to do a bit of the informing via PM, and I'd have to talk to you about some of the corporation's motives and views, b/c If you've been with them this long, it's pretty much assured that your character agrees with them.
> Thoughts?




Well he might not be very into the specifics of the corporation objectives, just enjoying the money they provide, and generally leaning back and relaxing while most of the low level agents do the actual work. Perhaps there's a lot of information that has been kept away from him on purpose? Perhaps he has been kept blind to some activities that are carried out in the corp? Perhaps there's good reasons for keeping him unaware of this stuff he might frown upon, and working on other things he agrees on.
Just my two cents, you have the last word on this.


----------



## Jemal

Won't be updating the IC for at least 10 hours (Heading to work right away), but Just had a clarification for H4H - So you just ignore and walk away from the Angry german chick?


----------



## hero4hire

Jemal said:


> Won't be updating the IC for at least 10 hours (Heading to work right away), but Just had a clarification for H4H - So you just ignore and walk away from the Angry german chick?




No prob.


----------



## Voda Vosa

So... what about my guy? I posted something in the last page.


----------



## Jemal

VV, after thinking about it for a while, the concept works for me, Feel free to post up a character.  As far as the immortality/regen goes, just make sure he's not completely immortal.  There has to be a relatively not-impossible way to kill him, his longevity is a factor of keeping that weakness a secret.
I'll likely be giving you some additional info and/or responsibilities based on a long history with the corporation.


Shayuri - Just waiting on Cass's next action for the round update in LA

Washington team - Update will come sometime today.  Having trouble focusing ATM, bad headache.


----------



## BBs

Hey I'd like to play, concept is a vampire type girl who can drain life energy with her touch.


----------



## Jemal

Hey BB, glad you could make it.  Sounds interesting, post up a character sheet ASAP and I'll take a look at it.

If you'd like an example of what the sheets should look like, check out our 
Rogue's Gallery thread and just use one of the other characters as example sheets.


TO the rest : 
Washington IC Update comin right up.

LA team, Need actions for further round.. Are you engaging the factory or retreating?


----------



## Shayuri

Hee...Cass is hoping for a retreat...but it's not like we're in a position to force the issue. I leave it in the hands of the Big Metal Man.


----------



## Jemal

Well, you could always throw him over your shoulder and book it (Figuratively/Telekinetically speaking that is)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Uomo Nascosto, at the service of the Gryphon Corporation. Uomo has been around since the fundation of the corporation, been an acquittance to the founder. Actually, Uomo has been around since the foundation... of the Roman Republic. His name is actually a code name, in Italian, it means, the hidden man. His real name, Vittorio di la Croce, is only known by him and the people he trust the most. He was born in Sicily to a poor family of peasants, but soon found his way into the Roman army.
Vittorio has only one special trait, immortality; or something very close to that. Vittorio does age, but at a very slow peace. 
He has been around for a while, among his activities he has been foot soldier for the Roman Senate, scribe for the Roman army, assistant of some of the most famous Roman emperors, Inquisitor for the Catholic church, spy infiltrated in the Vatican, double agent for the Vatican, a mafia member in Sicily, a mafia agent in the early USA, a spy in the Washington police force, answering to the Godfather, and many other things in the middle.

[sblock= Portraits]













[/sblock]

[sblock=							
Abilities (	36	pp)	]				
Strength: 	3						
Agility	4						
Dexterity: 	5						
Stamina:	5						
Fighting	5						
Intellect:	4						
Awareness:	4						
Precence:	6 [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]						
[sblock=Attacks]						
Guns:	+	12	Attack	for DC:	"From 3, to 5"	Ranged	
Sword:	+	12	Attack	for DC:	3	Melee	
Imp. Weapons:	+	9	Attack	for DC:	8 plus the type of object	Melee	
 [/sblock]

General Ranged combat +5	
General Melee combat	+5					
Initiative:	12	

[sblock=Defences(	12	pp)	]			
Parry:	11						
Toughness :	7						
Fortitude:	7						
Dodge:	11						
Will:	7
 [/sblock]
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Skills   (	27	pp)	]                            				
6	(	2	)	Acrobatics                      			
11	(	5	)	Deception			
5	(	2	)	Athletics						
6	(	2	)	Insight
4	(	0	)	Treatment
9	(	3	)	Persuacion
8	(	4	)	Technology
9	(	4	)	Close Combat Unnarmed
12	(	7	)	Close Combat Sword
5	(	0	)	Close Combat
5	(	0	)	Vehicles
9	(	4	)	Sleight of Hand                   
12	(	7	)	Ranged Combat Guns
5	(	0	)	Ranged Combat
9	(	5	)	Perception
8	(	2	)	Intimidation
6	(	2	)	Investigation
9	(	5	)	Stealth  [/sblock]

[sblock=Advantages (	40	pp)]
Equipment	6			
Move by action				
Set-up				
All out attack
Defensive attack
Accurate attack
Precise attack
Power attack			
Assesment			
Benefit: Ambidexterity				
Benefit: Cipher			
Benefit: Security clearance				
Connected				
Contacts				
Well informed				
Ediatic memory				
Improved aim 1				
Improvised weapon	8			
Interpose							
languages	4 (English, Italian, Latin, Russian)						
Jack of all trades								
Redirect								
Quikdraw
Improved initiative 2	 [/sblock]							

[sblock=Powers (	22	pp)]	(Rank)		[Cost]		
-Immortality	(	9	)[	9	]			
Limited: Can't rise if burned to death.				

-Immunity	(	3	)[	3	]			
Aging, disease, poison				

-Regeneration	(	10	)[	10	]			
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]	
Name, Cost  &	Bonus			
Night vision googles	1				
Lock release gun	1				
Binoculars	1				
Mini tracer	1				
Fire extinguisher	1				
Undercover shirt	2 Protection 2, subtle
Rebreather	1	
Camara	1	0
Audio recorder	1	
Cell phone	1	
Commlink	1	
Computer	1	
Parabolic microphone	1	

Equipment array: Weapons	11	
Heavy pistol	1	Ran. Damage 4
Sniper rifle	1	Ran. Damage 5
Light pistol	1	Ran. Damage 3
Stun gun	1	Affliction 5, electrical
Sword	1	Damage 3 [/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire

How close are the agents now? They were 200 feet to the north but then TKGuy shoved one into the pool? So I am a little confused as to positioning.


----------



## Jemal

Threw not shoved.  As in the guy went sailing over your heads.  The rest of them are still north of you, though advancing slowly as they fire. ~180 feet


----------



## Voda Vosa

Waiting for feedback about my PC.


----------



## Jemal

Updated the Washington team, Frost's turn (And I presume Kombat will act with him).
As for LA, now that Fulcrum's ready for the escape, just need a meetup place and then we'll cut to the next scene.

VV, Sorry about the Lag time, was feeling a bit down over the weekend, and working 9-10 hour shifts. 

Abilities look A little high for un-amplified stats...  As it stands, your character is olympian-level in Dexterity, Stamina, and Fighting skill, and has the presence of a world-leader.
*On second thought, I'll allow it b/c your character's been around the block a few(thousand) times.

Skills: look fine

Advantages: I only count 37, you have 40 listed

Powers: All fine.  Normally, you'd have to drop Regen to 9 for the power cap, but since the Regen/Immortality thing is your only power, I'll allow you to keep the regen at 10 for simplicity (Allows 1 regen/round).
Also, just so we're both on the same page, your Immortality by my math brings you back after one hour.
I'm going to give you an extra complication linking your Regen and Immortality.  Since you chose fire as the thing that can kill you, your Regen is less effective when you're burnt.  When you receive fire damage, your Regen does not function that round, though 'starts up' again the next round.  This complication will give a Hero Point if you are burned repeatedly in a given encounter, but only one HP per encounter.

Combat: Where'd you get the Initiative+12 from? Your agility is 4 and you don't have anything I see that improves Initiative.
Don't forget swords and other melee attacks at your Str to the DC. 

I don't like the concept of an 'array' of equipment (specifically weapons), but it's not overpowered so I'll allow it for now.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I was going for this: Trained: You are experienced and trained with your abilities. You may raise the PL on any 2 things by +1, and any 1 thing by +2. that's why I have some things above the PL cap.

I had an improved initiative 2 but didn't show up in the sheet, for a reason I don't know heh.

I took the array idea from the utility belt idea.


----------



## Jemal

VV, could you specify which abilities are gaining the trained bonus, please?


----------



## Jemal

Updates Later today after sleep.  Sorry bout the wait.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Deception, Regeneration and Improvised weapon (allows me to take more damage bonus if the toughness of the object is 2 or 3)


----------



## Jemal

Allright VV, please note somewhere on your sheet what your 'trained' abilities are, and add it to the Rogue's Gallery.
Then if you're ready say so and I'll work out your introduction to the IC thread while we go over any final touches.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Done! Ready when you are.


----------



## Jemal

K, I'll go over it and work out your IC intro after work, hopefully have you GTG by tommorow morning.


----------



## Jemal

Had an unexpected visit from a friend I thought was going to be out of town for a while, sorry the IC took a couple days off.

I've updated Washington, both teams are now in free-rp mode.
My next post will be to introduce VV's character and give some world info via news circuits.


----------



## BBs

Sorry for the tardiness and the delay, here's my character

_Laura Vioricta_ - PL 9
*Codename:* Shadow

Description: Laura is a very beutiful young lass in her early twenties, with long raven hair reaching down her back. Her skin colour is pale white, with her eye colour being red. Her colour of choice is black: her clothes, trench coat, fingerless gloves, combat boots, and even a mouth veil. 

*Tradeoffs:* None
*Trait:* Powerful (+10 PP)
*Earned Points:* 0
*Points Spent:* 0
*Hero Points:* 0

*Abilities:* 60 Pts
STR 6
STA 6
AGL 6
DEX 6
FGT 6
INT 0
AWE 0
PRE 0

*Offense:* 
Initiative: 9
Melee: 6, damage 6
Ranged: 6, damage 6
Special: *Lifedrain:* Fortitude save DC 16

*Defense:* 6 pts 
Dodge: 6
Parry: 6
Fortitude: 6
Toughness: 6
Will: +6

*Skills:* 10 pts
Acrobatics: +1
Insight: +8
Perception: +8
Slieght of Hand: +1
Stealth: +2

*Advantages:* 9 pts
Attractive Rank 2, Diehard, Fast Grab, Hide in Plain Sight, Improved Grab, Instant Up, Power Attack, Uncanny Dodge

*Powers:* 60 pts
*Lifedrain* - *Weaken* Abilties Rank 6 - (Broad +1, Similtaneous +1, Reaction +3 (Fortitude save DC 16)) = 36 pts
*Leech* - *Healing* Rank 1 - (Reaction +3, Limited: Only heals self -1) = 4 pts
*Movement* (Wall Crawling Rank 2, Safe Fall Rank 1) = 6 pts
*Super Speed* (Initiative +3, Quicken +3, Speed +3) Rank 3 = 9 pts
*Power Lifting* Rank 3 = 3 pts
*Immunity:* Criticals = 2 pts

*Equipment:* 

*Complications:* 
*Motivation: Acceptance:* Ever since Laura gained her powers, she felt isolated and cut off from the world. She'll do anything good to gain the right to feel human again.


*Physical: Addiction/Power Loss:* Laura is addicted with her powers. She always tries using her powers at the right time, or when to stop, but she fails at times. If she stopped using her powers all together, she'll become weaker and weaker to the point of death.

*Power Points Totals:* Abilities 60 + Powers 60 + Advantages 9 + Skills 10 + Defense 6 = 145 

*Background:* Laura Vioricta was born alone, and to this day still has no family. Though she never really felt isolated, and cut-off from the world. During her time at school she could stand with a crowd of friends. Though she was also was shy, and would hide if she was publicized a bit too much. She decided to visit the school she graduated after a few years. During her visit, the school was then under attack, and her mutant powers activated. Her skin turned pale white, and her eye colour changed red. Panicked over this, she did one of the best things she always did: Hide. 

Before Laura could do anything, she was spotted by some of the attackers. When they touched her, she could feel something strange. She could feel she was absorbing something from them, and as they got weaker, and weaker, she got more strong, faster, and better. She knocked out the attackers, and continued to with her plans of hiding. While hiding, she learnt she could disappear unnoticed in the shadows, along with other sets of powers. Through some crafty sneaking ... and some absorption from lucky attackers, and dumb luck, she escaped and snuck away from the attack "unnoticed". Ever since then she's been alone, afraid, and hiding, wondering what's happening to the world, and to herself.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Cool, let me know when I can chime in.


----------



## Jemal

VV - Your intro posts's up.

BBs - I'll go over it asap.


----------



## BBs

Cool! Thanks!  It is done.


----------



## Jemal

BBs said:


> *Trait:* Powerful (+10 PP)
> *Abilities:* 60 Pts
> STR 6
> STA 6
> AGL 6
> DEX 6
> FGT 6
> INT 0
> AWE 0
> PRE 0



OK, first problem - If you have enhanced abilities, I prefer them being bought as powers, b/c if you buy them as straight abilities, it insinuates that your character is 'naturally' that powerful.  You have a lot of 6's, which is like 'best in the world'.  I'd suggest dropping them to 2/3/4 and just buying them as "Enhanced Ability" powers.  It doesn't make much difference, and costs the same, but that's how I would like it.



> *Offense:*
> Initiative: 9
> Melee: 6, damage 6
> Ranged: 6, damage 6
> Special: *Lifedrain:* Fortitude save DC 16



Don't you think you should put some more into your attack to come closer to your PL 9 cap?



> *Defense:* 6 pts
> Dodge: 6
> Parry: 6
> Fortitude: 6
> Toughness: 6
> Will: +6



Same as offense- You should find a way to get your defenses/saves up closer to your caps.



> *Skills:* 10 pts
> Acrobatics: +1
> Insight: +8
> Perception: +8
> Slieght of Hand: +1
> Stealth: +2



 Looks like you only have the points listed here, don't forget you also get to add the relevant ability for your total bonus. 



> *Powers:* 60 pts
> *Lifedrain* - *Weaken* Abilties Rank 6 - (Broad +1, Similtaneous +1, Reaction +3 (Fortitude save DC 16)) = 36 pts
> *Leech* - *Healing* Rank 1 - (Reaction +3, Limited: Only heals self -1) = 4 pts
> *Movement* (Wall Crawling Rank 2, Safe Fall Rank 1) = 6 pts
> *Super Speed* (Initiative +3, Quicken +3, Speed +3) Rank 3 = 9 pts
> *Power Lifting* Rank 3 = 3 pts
> *Immunity:* Criticals = 2 pts




I assume your lifedrain/leech are reactionary to you touching someone?
Why is she immune to criticals?



> Power Points Totals: Abilities 60 + Powers 60 + Advantages 9 + Skills 10 + Defense 6 = 145



OK, I'd suggest lowering some of your abilities and using other ways to up your offense/defense, b/c as it stands you're far below your power caps in everything.


----------



## BBs

Mmmk, how's this instead then? Hopefully it`s good now, sorry if it isn`t.

Abilities: 8 Pts
STR 1(Enhanced 6)
STA 0 
AGL 2(Enhanced 6) 
DEX 0
FGT 1(Enhanced 6) 
INT 0
AWE 0
PRE 0

Offense: 6 pts
Initiative: +10(+6 Agl, +4 Improved Initative)
Melee: +9(+3 base, +6 Fgt), damage +9(+3 base, +6 Str)
Special: Lifedrain: Fortitude save DC 16

Defense: 21 pts 
Dodge: +9 (+3 base, +6 Agl)
Parry: +9 (+3 base, +6 Fgt)
Fortitude: +8
Toughness: +9 (Protection Rank 9)
Will: +7 

Skills: 10 pts
Acrobatics: +8(+2 Rank, +6 Agl)
Athletics: +6(+6 Str)
Close Combat: +6(+6 Str)
Deception: +0(+5 from attractive if it can kick in)
Expertise: +0
Insight: +7
Perception: +7
Persuasion: +0(+5 from attractive if it can kick in)
Ranged Combat: +0
Slieght of Hand: +1
Stealth: +9(+3 Rank, +6 Agl)

Advantages: 10 pts
Attractive Rank 2, Diehard, Fast Grab, Hide in Plain Sight, Improved Grab, Improved Initative, Instant Up, Power Attack, Uncanny Dodge

Powers: 90 pts
Lifedrain - Weaken Abilties Rank 6 - (Broad +1, Similtaneous +1, Reaction +3 (Fortitude save DC 16)) = 36 pts
Leech - Healing Rank 1 - (Reaction +3, Limited: Only heals self -1) = 4 pts
Enhanced Traits (Strength +5, Agility +4, Fighting +5) = 28 pts
Movement (Wall Crawling Rank 2, Safe Fall Rank 1) = 6 pts
Power Lifting Rank 1 = 1 pts
Protection Rank 9 = 9 pts
Senses: Darkvision, Ultra-Hearing = 3 pts
Super Speed (Quicken +1, Speed +2) = 3 pts

Power Points Totals: Abilities 8 + Powers 90 + Advantages 10 + Skills 10 + Combat 27 = 145


----------



## BBs

Um Jemal ... you there ... ?


----------



## Jemal

Aye, just a bit busy ATM.  I'll get you worked in as soon as I can.


----------



## BBs

totally understand, guessing she's good, and more up to par, eh? Also another heads up, I work from 4 PM - 9 PM today


----------



## Voda Vosa

What does Uomo knows about Robert's son James?


----------



## hero4hire

So how are you feeling Jemal?


----------



## Jemal

H4H - Better now, been catching up on stuff & Busy IRL.

VV - Well, that'd be a big list, you've been a family friend for his entire life, anything specific?  

I guess the basic stuff: 
[sblock=James Gryphon]
Robert's 25 year old son, James, is a mutant like his father and grandfather.  He is a powerful Telekinetic, and was always rebellious, disagreeing with his family's views and beliefs that they needed to keep mutants a secret, arguing that they were only postponing the inevitable.  He dissapeared while on a camping trip two years ago and hasn't been heard from since.
[/sblock]

BBs - Haven't forgotten you either, just have to wait till I have the proper moment to Introduce you IC.


----------



## BBs

Yayyy! If you need help in intro, just ask. SHould I er uh post teh character in rogue's gallery?

ALso yayyy for you feeling okay!


----------



## Jemal

eep sorry I missed the last post, yes please post your character into the Rogues Gallery, BBs.  I'll be working you in ASAP, swear, just waiting on an event IC.


----------



## BBs

Eeeeeee! Thank you!  It is done.


----------



## Jemal

looks like the IC's stalled a bit, I'll throw a post out after work tonight.


----------



## Jemal

Update delayed, work last night was busy due to Canada day, I'll try to get one out tonight.


----------



## Jemal

OK, one VERY busy work week done, got some time off now, so I'll be posting something asap.


----------



## hero4hire

Sorry guys I think I am going to have to bail on this one. I evidently have only two gears for PbP active or inactive and I cannot seem to get in synch with the pacing here.


----------



## Jemal

Allright, OOC Update / News.

I've been pondering the way this campaign is progressing, and as H4H has noted, the pacing on this is a bit touch & go.  Now part of that's my fault, with the busyness & Sickness lately, but I'm thinking that another big part of it was that I'd originally envisioned the campaign as very PC driven/Proactive sandboxy type of campaign where I had the world's development/storyline listed out and would respond to PC actions, but It appears as though people are wanting a more standard/linear playstyle where they react to me.


So, I figured I'd just ask what everybody's opinion on the matter is before we continue as is or possibly rework the story a bit for a different style.
What do you guys think of the way the campaign's been going - would you prefer a more straightforward "Here's the mission, go here and do stuff" style?
Do you have any opinions on what's been slowing the story down or suggestions?


----------



## Walking Dad

Frost is currently a new little fish in a rather big pond (organization). It would be a bit out of character for him to commanding anyone around or forcing his interests.

So he would rely on been given missions to proof his worth (standard playstyle) before he can drag the others to do his own interests (sandbox).


----------



## Jemal

well might just be lack of skill on my part, but I can't DM 'both', so you guys'll have to pick one.  sry.


----------



## Walking Dad

May it would be easier to change to 'sandbox' later, after we have more established our characters.

That said, 'sandbox' is sometimes hard with superheroes. Comics trained us that the villain acts and the hero reacts


----------



## Shayuri

I don't mind sandbox, as long as it's clear that's what it is. 

Though really, Cassandra's group is currently on a mission; retrieve James and bring him in to our company as discretely as possible.

So far it seems to be going pretty well.


----------



## jkason

Shayuri said:


> I don't mind sandbox, as long as it's clear that's what it is.
> 
> Though really, Cassandra's group is currently on a mission; retrieve James and bring him in to our company as discretely as possible.
> 
> So far it seems to be going pretty well.




What she said.   Since we were currently on a mission, and work for a large organization, that's what I was focused on.


----------



## Voda Vosa

My character might be able to run in a sandbox, but I'll bend to what the other players prefer.


----------



## Jemal

Allright, looks like the concensus is 'meh whatever'.

I'll figure out what to change for a linear story.


----------



## Walking Dad

For me it's more 'meh whatever... but please continue!'. 
I really like the background of the world and looking for a new goal for Frost than simple survival (his old goal before meeting the others).


----------



## Jemal

Allright, Still working on figuring out a couple things, been a bit busy lately, so might be a few more days /a week before I can get an update that'll get the game moving in a more quickly-paced/linear progression.  It may also require some minor retconning and/or short time skip.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Cool, good to know!


----------



## Jemal

Sorry all for the hiatus, I'm back from my month off, fresh with a brand spanking new computer.

Just like to take a roll call to see who's still around/interested.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'm here and interested as usual. Good to see you around buddy.


----------



## Shayuri

Welcome back!


----------



## Walking Dad

Here and interested. Not enough supers games here anyway


----------



## BBs

YAYYYY! Jemal is back! I'm interested still


----------



## jkason

Welcome back, and I'm still 'round.


----------



## Jemal

well looks like we still got a good group, but still missing one or two.  I'll get us moving again on my days off (Sun/mon probly).


----------



## Jemal

Sry all, had problems accessing the site for a few days, and now I'm back at work.  I'll try to get the post up asap.  Must say though, I'm surprised how little activity there's been around the boards considering I've been offline almost a week, and there's almost nothing new.
meh, post 2 come soon.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I don't know, the site hasn't been working all that fine for me lately.


----------



## Jemal

So I've been offline for a little over a week (lots of work), came back and realized "Oh bleep, I never posted the mutants update..."

So with many apologies and without further ado, here it is, and please keep in mind that I had to do some retconning and Time-skipping, so I chose to post it as a new thread with link to the old, and including what I changed to restructure the story.  Apologies if I took liberties making decisions for your characters, if its a big problem, please mention it and I'll try to fix it..

Also, if there are any inconsistencies between the new and the old that I missed, please point them out so I can smooth'em over.
Mutant Apocalypse Issue 1


----------



## Zerith

hello, been meaning to get into another M&M game and I saw this thread >:3

Anyways; just wondering if there is strait up magic in this game or no?
One of the competing character concepts I'm playing with is a warlock
[A feature of this toon is that he is immortal and is 'perfectly loyal' to his most resent slayer, this by no means is to say 'obedient', 'respectful' or, in any way, 'nice'. It means he works towards their interests and or goal in whatever way _he_ thick is best(and this can mean he will end up doing somthing the one he is 'perfectly loyal' to finds unthinkable to say the least; mind you, he also has his own morals that he wont tread on.)
When all is said and done he is a warlock, not a happy lil cleric ]

That said, I'm fairly open on what type of roll my toon ends up filling [tank, DPR, healer, utility, skill monkey, ect]
So what is presently lacking? (and if this is presently broken up into PC factures what is missing in what faction and wich is most undermanned?)


----------



## Jemal

Sorry, no magic, this a purely a game about mutations, and I'd prefer if the powers don't emulate 'magic'.  If you have a mutant idea I'd give it a look and see if it fits, we've got some space ATM.


----------



## Zerith

would have to be strait up magic to make the toon work, so no biggy there about me trying to cheat it in :3 but give me an idea of what is presently lacking so I don't end up stopping on toes ^^;


----------



## Walking Dad

Not the DM, but we have no Speedster AFAIK. I know you played one in the now defunct teen supers game.


----------



## Zerith

hmmm, figures XD
hmmm, might as well just reincarnate the chirp then :3

Might make him be tiny sized this time though XD
(speedy gonzales anyone? )


----------



## Jemal

I'm attempting to go for a more realistic 'heroes/4400' vibe to this game, so while I have no problems with speed, a tiny superhero would be ill fitting.  I'd suggest reading more of this thread, specifically the starting page or two, to get a feel for the setting.  

As far as openings, we currently have a Cold-Energy-controller, a Telekineticist, an ancient immortal guy, a hacker with electrical powers, and a sneaky girl with life draining(Rogue-like) touch.  We did have a brute/tank type in Tinman, but Rathan has been gone for a while.


----------



## Zerith

Random Note: 0 is average, 7 is human peak, 6 is best in nation -1 is teen, -2 is child/elderly ;3

Trait: Powerful
[sblock=Human]
Abilities: 8 PP
-Base: 
Str:  -1 Agl: 0 Fgt: -1 Awe: -2
Sta: 0 Dex: 1 Int: 5  Pre: 2
-Enhanced:
Str:  7 Agl: 10 Fgt: -1 Awe: -2
Sta: 5 Dex: 7 Int: 5  Pre: 2

Initiative: +30

Defence: 20 PP
Dodge: 9
Parry: 6
Fortitude: 6
Toughness: 8/5
Will: 9

Skills: 21 PP
Acrobatics: 9 +19
Athletics 1 +8
Close Combat: - -1
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 8 +13
Insight: - -2
Intimidation: 6 +9
Perception - -2
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +7
Stealth: 11 +19
Technology: 2 +7
Treatment 5 +10

Advantages: -
Defensive Roll 3
Interpose
Uncanny Dodge
Agile Feint
Redirect
Move-by action
Takedown 2
Improved initiative

Powers: 96 PP
Ability enhancements: 50 PP
Hybrid morph [Meta morph]  6 PP
Cat morph [Meta morph]  6 PP
Growth 2 [Permanent] 4 PP
Super-speed: 30 PP
-Leaping 5
-Quickness 5
-Speed 5
-- Advantages

Attacks:
Grab -1 (DC Spec 17)
Trow +7 (DC 22)
Unarmed -1 (DC 22)[/sblock]

[sblock=Hybrid]
Abilities: 10 PP
-Base: 
Str:  -2 Agl: 2 Fgt: 3 Awe: -3
Sta: -2 Dex: 1 Int: 4  Pre: 2
-Enhanced:
Str:  3 Agl: 11 Fgt: 5 Awe: -3
Sta: 2 Dex: 4 Int: 4  Pre: 2


Initiative: +35

Defense: 14 PP
Dodge: 11
Parry: 11
Fortitude: 3
Toughness: 7/2
Will: 4

Skills: 11PP
Acrobatics: 8 +19
Athletics 4 +7
Close Combat: - +5
Deception: - +2
Insight: - -3
Intimidation: - +0
Perception 2 -1
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +4
Stealth: 8 +23*
[*The bonus from size bypasses PL cap]

Advantages: -
Defensive Roll 5
Interpose
Uncanny Dodge
Agile Feint
Redirect
Move-by action
Takedown 2
Improved grab
Improved initiative

Powers: 111 PP
Ability enhancements: 32 PP
Extra limb[Tail] 1 PP
Hybrid morph [Meta morph] 6 PP
Cat morph [Meta morph] 6 PP
Shrinking 4 [Permanent, Innate] 9 PP 
Density Growth 4 [Permanent ] 8 PP
Claws 6 [ Strength based strike, Accurate 4]
Super-speed: 36 PP
-Leaping 7
-Quickness 7
-Speed 7
-- Advantages

Attacks:
Grab +5 (DC Spec 13)
Claw + 9 (DC 24)
Trow +4 (DC 18)
Unarmed +5 (DC 18)[/sblock]


[sblock=Cat]
Abilities: 6
-Base: 
Str:  -4 Agl: 2 Fgt: 0 Awe: -3
Sta: 0 Dex: 0 Int: 2  Pre: 3
-Enhanced:
Str:  -4 Agl: 7 Fgt: 0 Awe: -3
Sta: 0 Dex: 0 Int: 2  Pre: 3


Initiative: +39

Defense: 13 PP
Dodge: 11
Parry: 11
Fortitude: 2
Toughness: 7/5
Will: 4

Skills: 10PP
Acrobatics: 12 +19
Athletics 11 +7
Close Combat: - +0
Deception: - +3
Insight: - -3
Intimidation: - -3
Perception 13 +10
Persuasion: - +3
Ranged Combat: - +0
Stealth: 12 +31*
[*The bonus from size bypasses PL cap]

Advantages: -
Defensive Roll 5
Interpose
Uncanny Dodge
Agile Feint
Redirect
Move-by action
Takedown 2
Improved grab
Improved initiative


Powers: 115 PP
Ability enhancements: 10 PP
Extra limb[Tail] 1 PP
Hybrid morph [Meta morph] 6 PP
Cat morph [Meta morph] 6 PP
Shrinking 12 [Permanent, Innate] 25 PP
Claws 3 [ Strength based strike, Accurate 5] 8 PP
Super-speed: 49 PP
-Leaping 7
-Quickness 2
-Speed 10
-Movment [Sure footed 2, Wall-Crawling 2]
-- Advantages

Attacks:
Grab +0 (DC Spec 6)
Claw + 10 (DC 14)
Trow +0 (DC 11)
Unarmed +0 (DC 11)[/sblock]

Yesh, Multi form multi role speedster 
Yesh, teh kitten form can run faster then a fighter jet, and its possible for the kitten to clear an entire room of minions in a round 
And yesh, He has a few negative stats! D:

This said, still need to do the complications/back story, but I figured I could get this part up for review first :3


----------



## Jemal

From what I can see your character has Super-Speed,  Super Strength, Super Agility/Dexterity, Super Jumping, Shapechanging, is rather large, and possesses high end toughness and intelligence.  What exactly is his mutation?

Also I'm pretty sure I stated somewhere that stats had a min of 0 for characters.  I don't want neg stats.


----------



## Jemal

Also just noticed the move-by attack and takedown 2.  That's far too OP for a character that can move Four miles a round.  Hell that'd be OP at half that speed rank.


----------



## Zerith

you did? whoops ^^;
any ways, he is not 'supper strong' very strong? heck yes, but as a human he is is affect only a 5 after mutations: he is knocked up to 7 do to being so large (7'6")
As or having high end toughness; he caps out at 8, below what you can get at PL 9 without trading up for it, he is fast first durable second.

The just here is his meta-morph nature has granted him enhanced physical ability in general; tiring muscles can recompose themselves to bring out a bit more endurance, change their mounting point mid flex to increase apparent strength at any given point as well as, again, recompose his muscles to optimize his strength (for example changing the mounting point on the muscles that let him extend his arm to instead retract his arm, or vica versa, to increase utilized muscle without more muscle mass.
Note: he is not doing this knowingly.

As for mutation, he kinda has two, Meta-morpth and speedster, was I spouse to pick just one?

Addon: wait, why can't he clear a city of evil doers and then leave the city every round? XD
... Drat, and double drat.
Addon 2: so I need to either move take down to level 1, remove Move-by action, or lower his speed cap to 1-4?

Also, his leaping is a byproduct of speed ^^;

Addon 3: Can his base forms have negative stats before enhancements?
Additionally, if the base form has shrinking as innate, can the base str be lowered below 0?


----------



## Jemal

I consider a strength of 7 super-strong.. regardless of what the points you payed for it are called, you can throw a 3 ton truck 30' without significant effort.



> The just here is his meta-morph nature has granted him enhanced physical ability in general; tiring muscles can recompose themselves to bring out a bit more endurance, change their mounting point mid flex to increase apparent strength at any given point as well as, again, recompose his muscles to optimize his strength (for example changing the mounting point on the muscles that let him extend his arm to instead retract his arm, or vica versa, to increase utilized muscle without more muscle mass.



If that were your mutation I'd be ok with it even though it doesn't make much science sense to me(Not sure how changing shape or 'mounting point' would have any effect on it, but I don't really care about the exact science, this is a Comic Book campaign after all), but I don't want a side-effect of your mutation to give you the Equivalent effect of an entire character concept (Super strength/agility/speed/etc).  

What I tell people when making a mutant is this : explain your mutation in a single sentence.  If you can't, it's too complicated.  Side effects are fine so long as they're not essentially powers/mutations/character concepts in their own right, and are fairly obvious (AKA most people would look at the two and go "oh, I see how those are connected" without needing it explained to them)

If your form of shapechanging allowed for multiple forms, you could have the ability to alter your body to do strength when needed, speed in other circumstances, etc, by buying those as your various forms, but I don't see them making sense as a side effect of "i can change into a cat".

As far as the two powers, I'm not very comfortable with multiple powers unless they're pretty obviously linked (Like I said about side effects above)



> Addon 2: so I need to either move take down to level 1, remove Move-by action, or lower his speed cap to 1-4



Whatever keeps the character balanced.  I just feel that the ability to start in bed, head to a warehouse, enter the building, drop everybody inside, and end up drinking tea in a cafe on the other side of town in a single round is broken.

My suggestion if you're going for a speedster - move by action is a no-no if your speed is higher than ~ rank 3 or 4.  Basically once your movement rate is higher than 50 X Level(Medium range for a ranged attack), At that point you're untouchable, it's just as bad as long range teleport-attack-teleport or intangibility.  If the bad guy is incapable of retaliating without a very specific circumstance/attack/action(Readied action for example), then you have turned yourself into a 'gimmick character' that the GM has to plan encounters around.  Same thing with things like high end immunities such as 'physical damage', etc.

Gimmick bosses are fun for PC's occasionally, but not for a GM who has to deal with it in every encounter.  Imagine if in every fight you had, one of your opponents could only be hurt by fire, for example.



> Addon 3: Can his base forms have negative stats before enhancements?
> Additionally, if the base form has shrinking as innate, can the base str be lowered below 0?



No neg stats before powers.  If you have a power that lowers a stat that can drop it below 0.


Final point: I always function off of the rule of MAD (Mutually Assured Disjunction).  What this means is I know worse tricks than you, and I don't need GM approval.  If you play nice so will I. 

(PS: I'm not picking on you, ask the others I'm just a bit particular about my characters.)


----------



## Walking Dad

Jemal said:


> ...
> (PS: I'm not picking on you, ask the others I'm just a bit particular about my characters.)



Yes, he is 

---

But for the speed example, don't forget that the enemy can usually move before using his/her ranged attack. So move action distance plus attack range is the farthest attack one can make in a round.

But super-speed can still be quickly become a GM nightmare.

Think more Quicksilver than the Flash.


----------



## Zerith

Oh, I know you're not, I love getting critiques :3
As for the super strong thing, I'll  lower it to around 4 at the high side and throw out the extra large human form (was thinking about it RP wise and after anital greetings it would tire quickly. Also, dos not make much sense that the same power that makes him tiny also makes him big :/)

I'll redo it in the moring :3


----------



## Zerith

think this fixes it :3

[sblock=Human]
Abilities: 16 PP
-Base: 
Str: 0 Agl: 0 Fgt: 0 Awe: 0
Sta: 0 Dex: 1 Int: 5 Pre: 2
-Enhanced:
Str: 4 Agl: 9 Fgt: 3 Awe: 0
Sta: 4 Dex: 7 Int: 5 Pre: 2

Initiative: +29

Defence: 16 PP
Dodge: 9
Parry: 8
Fortitude: 5
Toughness: 9/4
Will: 9

Skills: 8 PP
Acrobatics: 10 +19
Athletics 1 +5
Close Combat: - +3
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 8 +13
Insight: - -2
Intimidation: - +2
Perception - +0
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +7
Stealth: 10 +19
Technology: 1 +6
Treatment 5 +10

Advantages: -
Defensive Roll 5
Interpose
Uncanny Dodge
Agile Feint
Redirect
Takedown 2
Improved initiative

Powers: 99 PP
Skill enhancements ( 10 acrobatics, 10 stealth) 10 PP
Ability enhancements: 46 PP
Hybrid morph [Meta morph] 6 PP
Cat morph [Meta morph] 6 PP
Super-speed: 31 PP
-Leaping 5
-Quickness 5
-Speed 5
-- Advantages

Attacks:
Grab +3 (DC Spec 14)
Trow +7 (DC 19)
Unarmed +3 (DC 19)[/sblock]

[sblock=Hybrid]
Abilities: 20 PP
-Base: 
Str: -1 Agl: 2 Fgt: 2 Awe: 0
Sta: 0 Dex: 1 Int: 3 Pre: 2
-Enhanced:
Str: 3 Agl: 11 Fgt: 7 Awe: 0
Sta: 4 Dex: 4 Int: 3 Pre: 2


Initiative: +31

Defense: 11 PP
Dodge: 11
Parry: 11
Fortitude: 4
Toughness: 7/4
Will: 7

Skills: 11PP
Acrobatics: 8 +19
Athletics 4 +7
Close Combat: - +7
Deception: - +2
Insight: - +0
Intimidation: - +0
Perception 4 +4
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +4
Stealth: 8 +23*
[*The bonus from size bypasses PL cap]

Advantages: -
Defensive Roll 3
Interpose
Uncanny Dodge
Agile Feint
Redirect
Takedown 2
Improved grab
Improved initiative

Powers: 103 PP
Ability enhancements: 34 PP
Extra limb[Tail] 1 PP
Hybrid morph [Meta morph] 6 PP
Cat morph [Meta morph] 6 PP
Shrinking 4 [Permanent, Innate] 9 PP 
Density Growth 4 [Permanent ] 8 PP
Claws 4 [ Strength based strike, Accurate 4] 8pp
Super-speed: 31 PP
-Leaping 6
-Quickness 6
-Speed 6
-- Advantages

Attacks:
Grab +7 (DC Spec 13)
Claw + 11 (DC 22)
Trow +4 (DC 18)
Unarmed +7 (DC 18)[/sblock]


[sblock=Cat]
Abilities:14
-Base: 
Str: -3 Agl: 2 Fgt: 0 Awe: 0
Sta: 0 Dex: 0 Int: 2 Pre: 3
-Enhanced:
Str: -3 Agl: 8 Fgt: 0 Awe: -3
Sta: 0 Dex: 0 Int: 2 Pre: 3


Initiative: +36

Defense: 10 PP
Dodge: 11/14
Parry: 11
Fortitude: 0
Toughness: 7/0
Will: 4

Skills: 22 PP
Acrobatics: 11 +19
Athletics 9 +6
Close Combat: - +0
Deception: - +3
Insight: - +0
Intimidation: - -3
Perception 13 +13
Persuasion: - +3
Ranged Combat: - +0
Stealth: 11 +31*
[*The bonus from size bypasses PL cap]

Advantages: -
Defensive Roll 5
Interpose
Uncanny Dodge
Agile Feint
Redirect
Move-by action
Takedown 2
Improved grab
Improved initiative


Powers: 99 PP
Ability enhancements: 12 PP
Extra limb[Tail] 1 PP
Hybrid morph [Meta morph] 6 PP
Cat morph [Meta morph] 6 PP
Shrinking 12 [Permanent, Innate] 25 PP
Claws 3 [ Strength based strike, Accurate 5] 8 PP
Super-speed: 49 PP
-Leaping 7
-Quickness 2
-Speed 7
-Movement [water walking 1, Wall-Crawling 2, Limited: must be moving]
-Movement [Safe fall]
-- Advantages

Attacks:
Grab +0 (DC Spec 7)
Claw + 10 (DC 15)
Trow +0 (DC 12)
Unarmed +0 (DC 12)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal

I'll be posting an IC update in the next couple days, 

[MENTION=99953]Zerith[/MENTION] - hopefully will be able to look through the new character soon.


----------



## Zerith

It's still fundamental the same character
btw, I would have striped (or at least massively scaled back) his speed and related abilities from his human form, but I don't have a good idea on what to sink 78 points into that could be considered a power that would not complacate him further :/
(considered giving him items, but giving him items that go poof when he changes form is hella weak.)


----------



## Walking Dad

You could have made the human form powerless and an identity complication. You hasve only full PP/PL in Hybrid/Cat form. Not the DM, just a suggestion.

Billy Batson hasn't as much power as Captain Marvel.


----------



## Zerith

hmm, the Powerful trait says  he needs to have 90 in powers, but if Jemal is ok with just using empty points I could scale the human down massively (while keeping just a few light enhancments) and basically tos out around 70 PP for his human form. :3


----------



## Jemal

Exactly, You could take it as an 'unpowered identity' complication.  The unpowered 'normal' you would have no 'powers' (AKA the 90 pts) other than the ability to change into your other forms( he could take Morph but nothing else for 'powers'), but would still have skills/advantages that could be useful.  

I actually think I'd prefer that over the other option.  Still gotta go over the character, but if you took a 'normal human' as your base, the rest looks pretty good (Though I did notice on a quick glance that you still have the full Takedown/move by action/high speed combo.)


I still need to know what your mutation exactly is, I've got the 'I turn into a super-fast cat' part figured out, but... is there anything more to it, a reason or explanation for why the cat is super-fast and powerful, or just because 'I wanted to play a fast powerful shape-shifting cat'?  Any reason why there's also a hybrid form instead of just one form?  How/why does his mutation work like it does?

And finally, a main thing I want to note about Morphs : The change shouldn't be affecting you mentally, so your mental stats should remain the same, as well as skill ranks and most advantages (Changing shape doesn't alter your training or what you know, but could grant say 'improved initiative' etc.)

Now If the change IS into an entirely new Persona, then it would be a mental effect, but so long as your character remains the same person, and it isn't a Jeckyl/Hyde thing, the mental stuff should be consistent.


----------



## Zerith

I thought I purged move-by action :/
as for why he has a hybrid form, I like lycans*, and I don't think having something the size of a notably small house cat clearing a room effortlessly is something that would fit (supper powered or not, he is still making scratches with 1/4" claws)
[*and I Do think Vampires should sparkle in the daylight! ... right before they burst into flames! Rainbows and butterflies optimal. ;3]

Any ways, given what is said, and given that his two ult forms are going to need some more PP into stats/skills, I think I might scale his speed in hybrid and cat form to 3 and 4 respectively, or maybe 2 and 4. I'll have to see :/

Also, this said I think some skills would be affected by form, just becuse he knows how to be stealthy as a small cat that can walk on walls dos not me he can tranzlat that know how into being stelthy as joesmoe, and just becuse e can draw/pain well as a human dos not mean he can do so as a cat without any thumbs, but I see what you mean, 

as for basic power theme I guise "lycan" would be simplest I'm scaling back speed so that it's not quite super speed...


----------



## Jemal

I like the Therian thing (FYI Lycanthropy is a subtype of Therianthropy, Lycan specifically meaning wolf.  werecats are Ailuranthropes) - Wereanimals as a mutation..  Interesting idea, following which one could assume that other such 'supernatural' and mythical creatures from history may simply have been meta-humans.

If you're going for house-cat as his 'cat form', and using Hybrid fairly exclusively for combat, I think I have a suggestion for you.  You could make his 'hybrid' as the main form (full 150 pp), and have Human and Cat Both as only 'partially powered' (Though with different statistics and for different uses).  It would cut down on the silliness of the insanely fast cat of doom while still preserving the character concept, would it not?  I'd even allow that as a single rank of Metamorph, allowing for those two specific, under powered forms (70pp each plus metamorph power).

As for skills, I agree with you on those examples, it really comes down to a case by case basis.  Obviously mental stuff would remain (Expertise, Insight, etc) but I'll admit some things would come easier in one form or the other.


----------



## Jemal

Also, IC update is up for the others.


----------



## Zerith

oooo, I Wuv learning new words :3  .....  that I will forget within ten minutes ^^;
any ways, that will work :3 and I think I will weaken his speedster side down a bit (he will still be very fast, just not flash fast), is speed rank 3 too much for takedown 2 and move-bye action?
[oddly enough, with a double movement and a succeeded run check speed rank 3 is nearly as fast as a sprinting cheetah :3]

Given the cliche advantage Therianthropes have (regeneration) I'm tempted to toss 10 Regen ranks into him on with a fading draw back (the idea here is that he innately uses his meta-morphemic nature to mend wounds, this would also take a great deal of energy though thus would have diminishing returns.) but at the same time I realize regeneration is not his focus, shapshifting and nimbleness are.

Now, to get to re-re-remaking him XD

Addon: might make his 'breed' be Savannah, would bump his animal size all the way up to small (by no small margin) hmmm, I think this toon just got funner ^_^


----------



## Jemal

So Zerith, any progress? Also how's the back story look?  I'd like to know how I'm gonna fit you in when the team reaches Brazil.  I have two ideas at the moment.

Idea 1 = You're already traveling with Laura.
Idea 2 = You're the Phoenix contact searching for her.
Idea 3 = You got any ideas?


----------



## Zerith

Here is the present wip of his bio

 [sblock=Biography] Felix “copycat” Jaeger, a low level agent of the Gryphon Corporation who has, to date, been finished and completed one mission; the infiltration Centre for Meta-human Rights. Preparing him for this role was a pampered life of pillage, and lazing about in front of the extra-large window in the siting room.

 Impressive as the mission initially sounds, he did little more than attend classes and functions the center provides under an alias; after each event, be it a school day or an annual event, he would be debriefed and, once a week he would undergo tests, including a general psych test. It was an effort to see if the center was performing any kind of indoctrination. That Felix still did, and dos, appear and act young complied with his ability to recite recall details normally lost in translation, made him an ideal caudate for the mission.
[That he had led a remarkably sheltered life up to this point caused him to spew out even the most mundane information in great abundance.]



 Felix was not informed of the findings of the instigation when he as extracted (graduation) nor is he even aware of if or if not the investigation is still ongoing, nor has he inquired; he has since been more or less informed that he was affectively shelved.
Apparently there were not all that many uses for a childish cat that has a good memory[/sblock]

 Btw, not at a point were any part of his bio is set is stone though (more like watery mud really, it has difficulty taking and holding shape :/
and sorry about vanishing like that ^_^;

 as for getting him into the plot, would be kind of easy to get him into just about any given(relatively low level) role in an origination while hardly touching his background’s skeleton.
He’s a trained infiltrator with minor field experience; meanwhile he looks and acts like a, albeit talented, youth. Thus to the uninformed, he looks like a spec ops prodigy in the making.
Anyone unaware of his back ground would look past his demeanor, figuring he will grow out of it, and instead notice his other talents, that would be ‘carelessly’ unveiled.
While doing this he would likely pass off his power as simply turning into a cat or into a hybrid.

 Also, character re-re-re-rework 
  [sblock][sblock=Hybrid]]Abilities: 26 PP
-Base:
Str: -1 Agl: 3 Fgt: 1 Awe: 0
Sta: 0 Dex: 2 Int: 5 Pre: 2
-Enhanced:
Str: 3 Agl: 11 Fgt: 3 Awe: 0
Sta: 4 Dex: 4 Int: 5 Pre: 2


 Initiative: +23

 Defense: 8 PP
Dodge: 11
Parry: 10
Fortitude: 4
Toughness: 7/4
Will: 6

 Skills: 18PP
Acrobatics: 8 +19
Athletics 7 +10
Close Combat: - +3
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 2 +7
Insight: - +0
Intimidation: - +0
Perception - +0
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +4
Stealth: 8 +23*
[*The bonus from size bypasses PL cap]

 Advantages: 2
Agile Feint
Defensive Roll 3
Eidetic Memory*
Improved grab
Improved initiative 3
Interpose
Move by action
Redirect
Takedown 2
Uncanny Dodge
Language [German]
[*Not power dependent]




 Powers: 91 PP
Ability enhancements: 24 P
Dodge enhancement: 5 PP
Extra limb[Tail] 1 PP
Morp [Meta morph, increased action] 5 PP
Shrinking 4 [Permanent, Innate] 9 PP
Density Growth 4 [Permanent - Innate mass ] 8 PP
Claws 4 [ Strength based strike, Accurate 4] 8pp
Sense [Low-light vision, ultra-hearing, Acute sight.] 3 PP
Regeneration 10 [Fading] 5 PP*
Immunity[Aging, Disease - Half effect] 1 PP
Super-speed: 23 PP
-Leaping 2
-Quickness 4
-Speed 3
-- Advantages
[*If this application of regeneration is not acceptable, then fighting ability rank will be boosted by 2 and claws will be boosted by 1)

 Attacks:
Grab +3 (DC Spec 13)
Claw + 11 (DC 22)
Trow +4 (DC 18)
Unarmed +3 (DC 18)[/sblock]

[sblock=Human]
Abilities: 16 PP
Str: 0 Agl: 0 Fgt: 0 Awe: 0
Sta: 0 Dex: 1 Int: 5 Pre: 2

 Initiative: +0

 Defence: 18 PP
Dodge: 6
Parry: 4
Fortitude: 2
Toughness: 0
Will: 6

 Skills: 12 PP
Acrobatics: 2 +2
Athletics 2 +2
Close Combat: - +0
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 2 +7
Insight: - 0
Intimidation: - +2
Perception - +0
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +1
Stealth: 5 +5
Technology: 1 +6

 Advantages: 7 PP
Benefit, Alternate Identity 3
Benefit, Cipher 2
Benefit, Wealth 1
eidetic memory
Speed of Thought
Language [German]


 Powers: 6 PP
morph [Meta morph, increased action 1] 5 PP
Immunity[Aging, Disease - Half effect] 1 PP

 Attacks:
Grab +0 (DC Spec 10)
Trow +1 (DC 15)
Unarmed +0 (DC 15)[/sblock]



[sblock=Cat]
Abilities:18
-Base:
Str: -1 Agl: 2 Fgt: 0 Awe: 0
Sta: 0 Dex: 0 Int: 5 Pre: 2
-Enhanced:
Str: -1 Agl: 3 Fgt: 0 Awe: 0
Sta: 0 Dex: 0 Int: 5 Pre: 2


 Initiative: +7

 Defense: 6 PP
Dodge: 7
Parry: 4
Fortitude: 0
Toughness: 0
Will: 6

 Skills: 27 PP
Acrobatics: 16 +19
Athletics 7 +6
Close Combat: - +0
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 2 +7
Insight: - +0
Intimidation: - -2
Perception 2 +2
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +0
Stealth: 16 +23*
Technology 1 +6
[*The bonus from size bypasses PL cap]

 Advantages: 3
Eidetic Memory
Improved grab
Language [German]
Improved Initiative


 Powers: 23 PP
-Can’t Speak, no usable hands: -2PP
Ability enhancement: 2 PP
Extra limb[Tail] 1 PP
Morph [Meta morph, increased action] 5 PP
Shrinking 4 [Permanent, Innate] 9 PP
Claws [Strength based strike] 1 PP
Immunity[Aging, Disease - Half effect] 1 PP
Speed 3: 4 PP
Leaping 1: 1 PP

 Attacks:
Grab +0 (DC Spec 9)
Claw + 0 (DC 15)
Trow +0 (DC 14)
Unarmed +0 (DC 14)[/sblock][/sblock]

 @Voda
on a aside note, Voda, I was wondering if you would mind having Uomo and Felix being acquaintances.
I figure since Felix, and his forefathers, have longer than average life span ance since they and he are members of the Gryphon Corporation the odds are they would be at least occasional acquaintances: I might be naive for thinking this but I figure your character would hover towards friendship with loner lived metas in general :/
I don’t think Felix would know any real details about Uomo (like his real name for example) beyond him being “really, really old, like dirt“ and would likly call him grampa 
(might be intresting if they realy are blood relitives, but by this point we’re talking many generations down the line)

 anyways, it’s 2 am, gonna end my ramblings here :3


----------



## Jemal

There's no reason for either a Gryphon or Drake agent to have anything to do here with Laura, the only people who know she's here are Phoenix and the team he sent (This is actually Story-important).  
Felix could be a friend of Laura with no prior connection to either, A local who's taken an interest in a 'fellow freak', or a Phoenix member who's helping to track her, but a Gryphon/Drake connection doesn't make much sense... unless he was sent by Gryphon AFTER Uomo notified them, in which case he wouldn't arrive for another day or so.

Your call, and I'll look over the Mechanics asap.


----------



## Zerith

Felix is not from Brazil, so he can't do the locale thing from that end :/
as for a day or two to get to Brazil, Felix could be into Brazil with nearly no fore planinng: he can get shipped around as a 'last minute' addon to a flight that has already been booked solid for months ;3
the only limiting factors are: how often the area he is at has flights to Brazil, how quickly somone can get him and a suitcase to an airport with an out bound flight, how long the flight takes, and then the time to takes him to go through any necessary convecting flights.

Pros: quicker then normally booked flights, dos not trip off conventional red flags
Con: requires him to be picked up (likely by Uomo in this case, or a locale agent)

It's just a thought :3


----------



## Jemal

Alright, Zerith, going over your character stats: 

First up, you need to show what all your stuff means. EX: having 'defense 8 pp' and then not listing where it is (fort, will, toughness, dodge, parry).  basically, I'd like it if you had at least basic math filled out so it's easier to see how you got each of your numbers. (IE your Hybrid's dodge is 11 b/c....)
I also need to see Gender, size(If not human), Speed(If not base), Trait(Powerful/potential/etc), and Complications listed in your character sheet, as well as the breakdown of your points spent.
(ABILITIES X + POWERS X + ADVANTAGES X + SKILLS X + DEFENSES X = TOTAL X)

Now specifics:

[sblock=Hybrid]
Defenses: 
Defense: 8 PP
Dodge: 11 - (11 Agility)
Parry: 10 - (3 Fgt, 7 EXTRA)
Fortitude: 4 (4 sta)
Toughness: 7/4 (4 Sta, 3 Defensive Roll?)
Will: 6 (0 Awe, 6 EXTRA)

I count 13 points needing to be spent on Defenses, not 8.

Skills: Stealth: M&M 3e Handbook specifically states that shrinking modifiers are restricted by PL limits, and says nothing about Stealth being an exception.

Advantages: I assume there's a typo, but you only have 2 listed beside Advantages to indicate how many you have.  There are 16 advantages listed.
Eidetic Memory - Actually, no Advantage is considered 'power dependant' unless it is bought under powers, as a specific 'power' advantage, or linked to a specific power.

You still have Takedown 2, Move by Action, and super-speed. You're down to Speed 3, so I'm comfortable with you keeping Move By, but the Takedown is still essentially going to drop every Minion within the encounter until you fail one.. You need to drop the second rank of Takedown.

Powers: 
Fades on Regeneration is A bit convoluted, as the time between regeneration is dependent on the rank, and each time it happens, that rank changes...
EX: Regen 10 = each round you regen, so round 1 you regen.  Then you're at regen 9, which is 9 rounds out of 10.. so you would have to figure out which round to skip out of the next 10.  Is it the next round or not?  If not, then it's down to 8 and you have to recalculate again...
I would just suggest taking Regen 5, and ignoring the Fade, it's much less complicated and gives you 1 regen every second round, which is still very good regeneration.

Ability enhancements: 24 P - I count 40.  You have +4 STR, +8 AGL, +2 FGT, +4 STA, and +2 Dex.
Str: -1 Agl: 3 Fgt: 1 Awe: 0
Sta: 0 Dex: 2 Int: 5 Pre: 2
-Enhanced:
Str: 3 Agl: 11 Fgt: 3 Awe: 0
Sta: 4 Dex: 4 Int: 5 Pre: 2

Dodge Enhancement 5 - You already have an 11 dodge from Agility, what is this?
Taking Extra Limb would mean your Tail is Prehensile.. why is it?
Senses - Sight (And hearing) is already Acute, you don't need to pay more for that.
Density Growth - Not sure where you're getting this from.  I searched high and low for some of my characters for a variation of 2e's 'density' power and couldn't find it.  
Besides that I don't like the concept of using Growth AND Shrinking at the SAME time.  Growing a rank should undo the Shrinking, not ADD the bonuses.  They're both designed to give bonuses for applicable penalties, adding the two together is contradictory..

Lets look at what the two give you..
Growth 4 = 4 str, 4 stm, 2 intimidate, -2 dodge/parry.
Shrink 4 = -1 str, +2 dodge/parry, +4 stealth, -2 intimidate.
SO, adding them  makes your totals : +3 str, +4 stm, +4 stealth.  
Comparing to normal Shrink - you're gaining 16 pp for ability, 1 from loosing the Intimidate penalty, and you're loosing 4pp from active defenses.  That means that you're gaining 13 points by spending 8, and not getting the applicable downside of being large.  It's essentially getting 5 free points.  

[/sblock]
Oy, that took an hour and thats just one part.. I'll come back for human/cat form later, that should be enough for now.


----------



## Jemal

Also, why/how does Felix get preferential treatment allowing him quick flights into foreign countries without raising any flags?


----------



## Walking Dad

> Density Growth - Not sure where you're getting this from.  I searched  high and low for some of my characters for a variation of 2e's 'density'  power and couldn't find it.



I can help. It is in the 2nd to 3rd conversion guide on the M&M website.

_Mutants & Masterminds 2e to 3e Conversion notes_ [9-page, 217KB PDF]


----------



## Zerith

He would not be getting priority treatment.
  it's just that, by being shipped as a pet/animal instead of traveling as a human, he gets changed from a person to a thing: you can stuff a thing into a cargo hold last minute without much of an issue or suspicion, and even use flights that normally don't allow passengers.
  Just because there are no more seats left on a flight does not mean there is no more room for objects.
   Also, most people don't think a mail-ordered pet is going to cause problems ;3
___

  Also, he is still using the "powerful" trait. As for the math, I is lazy :/
  But oh well

  Defense
  looking at it, i did not list it too well, 5 of his parry is depended on powers (in addition to the 2 from the fighting rank that is also dependent on fighting rank)
  It also normalizes how much dodge and parry he loses if his powers get sapped. but yesh, must have been tired when I mislabeled that ^_^;

  Skills
  Built him in hero labs, dos not let normal skills go past 19 at PL 9, but shrinking allowed it to go past, so I figured it was an exception :/

  Advantages
  the fallowing are all tied to super speed:
  Agile Feint
  Defensive Roll 3
  Improved initiative 3
  Interpose
  Move by action
  Redirect
  Takedown 2
  Uncanny Dodge
  Super speed is listed at costing 23 PP, has 9PP cost from powers and then has 'advantages'. The above advantages have a cost of 13 PP
  9+13=23 :3
  ... waitaminut! Doh! I counted improved grade in the initale cost even though it was a freebee

  Density/Ability enhancements
  found it in hero labs: it's like normal growth, but dos not modify size/speed, only Str, Sta and weight: it also accounts for 16 PP of his Enhancements, knocking listed ones down to 24 ;3
  Normal shrinking + normal growth: actually I looked at this for the heck of it. But Hero labs basically said: "you're the same size, so your stats are unchanged if both are on"
  [The base stats are what is left if he loses every power he can lose; your note his Str is -1 because shrinking is innate and density is not ;3]
  Basically he condenses in hybrid form ;3

  Taking Extra Limb
  Um it, says that "Cheetah" from the DC M&M book had the extra limb from having a tail, and I don't think her tail was Prehensile. I was just taking it for completion, but if I can get away without using it, I will do so happy ^_^
  ___

  human is the most strait forward of his forms, I would go over it first while I check over cat form :3

  [sblock=Human form alternate identities]*Alternate Identities:*
  -Drake Eichmann: Felix’s first alias complete with full papers, he considers the alias used up, as it clearly stats he is twenty one, when he clearly isn’t. It was used during his ‘high school’ years while going to a high school owned by the The Gryphon Corporation. If anyone got access to his transcript they could readily find he was attending college level classes.

  -Samuel James North: A more recent, and still viable, alias, which he employed while investigating the Centre for Meta-human Rights.
  Present Age eighteen, runaway with no sense of direction, an eccentric and intensely curious nature, and a knack for wandering off and finding his way into staff rooms and other areas that students are normally not invited into.
  His only listed power is the ability to transformation into, albeit large, house cat; an ability he commonly used while checking around the school for “hiding spots*”. To his knowledge, the center pout his apparent lack of aging is a side effect of his morphing ability.
  [*This persona, little changed from his normal self, adores the game “hide and seek” and took any excuse to play it, coupled with his ability to be annoyingly curious, it was not uncommon for someone to say “I’m it” before he would dash off and get himself lost in the building. (and one time he got stuck, _inside_of a wall, he was fleeing from another student who wanted to make him into her pet, there was a hole knocked into the wall from another student’s ‘outbreak’]

  -David fletcher:  Felix’s present alias. Age fifteen, single child, attending a private school*, survived a plane crash that killed his parents. He is a trust fund baby who’s, major, assets are being managed until he is age thirty two. His present guardian is Trace Turner, a businessman and family friend.
  Foul play is suspected in the crash, but nothing is yet released to the public, the investigation, eleven years old, is a cold case file.
  [*Attending, as a temp teacher as needed, being able to regulate his past lesions word for word is a useful skill, also, it’s not the same school that he was once a student at, although it is likewise owned by The Gryphon Corporation]
  [/sblock]

  __

  also, I failed to list complications because they were still undone and I just gave you a WIP before, but I think their ready now ;3

*complications:*
  -Truthsayer: While he can be deceptive, he can’t bring himself to flat out lie. He can readily say his name is Drake, Samuel, or David, as they’re names he has been given, but he could not say that the moon is made of cheese, he could how ever say that  it is commonly referred to as cheese.  And when attempting to lie, he becomes intensely unsettled and starts acting equally uncomfortable and nervous.
  [as is listed in his human form, he has alt identities]
  -Modest: Felix is a very modest person, while normally not an issue, it is when changing from a cat into one of his other forms, causing him to be reluctant to do so when there are witnesses or when he has nothing to cloth himself with.
  -Catnip: When he is in his hybrid or cat form , he can readily be made drunk with catnip.
  -Silver allergy: moderate quantities of silver cause his nose to become stuffed and large quantities cause his eyes to become agitated, and moderate general swelling (that makes  his fur fluff up). 
  Physical contact with silver is agitating and prolonged contact can suppress his meta-human abilities, locking him one form.
  [Moderate quantities meaning a drawer of silverware, for example, large quantities is anything notably more (or anywhere silver has been recused into fin particles)]

  And here is his:
  Given Name: Felix Vontell Jaeger
  Gender: Male
  Age: Thirty three
  Apparent Age: Early to mid teens
  Height: three foot one, five foot four, and one foot six respectively.
  Weight one hundred ten, one hundred ten, and seventeen pounds respectively.
  [hybrid, human, and cat form]

I'll go over every thing, look for anymore errors, and then post up a finished toon after I get your final ruling on stealth :3
[I'll add a change log for for the stats for your convince as well so you don't have to go over it, Again, from head to toe for 3 forms ;3]

Add-on: Just tested shrinking/stealth in hero labs.
Hero labs allows stealth to go as high as 30 + PL with any shrinking/stealth skill combination: so long as the skill part of the combination gos no further then 10+PL
Add-on2: well, drat, I just went over the stats and his cat form is over spent.
Present revision
[FONT=&quot][sblock=Cat]
[sblock=change log]reduced speed to 1, removed extra limb, removed ability enhancement, fixed PP spending error in speed[/sblock]
Size: Small
Speed: 4 miles/hour, 60 feet/round
Leaping: 15 feet at 4 miles/hour

Abilities:18
Str: -1 Agl: 2 Fgt: 0 Awe: 0
Sta: 0 Dex: 0 Int: 5 Pre: 2

Initiative: +6

Defense: 6 PP
Dodge: 6
Parry: 4
Fortitude: 0
Toughness: 0
Will: 6

Skills: 27 PP
Acrobatics: 16 +18
Athletics 7 +6
Close Combat: - +0
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 2 +7
Insight: - +0
Intimidation: - -2
Perception 2 +2
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +0
Stealth: 16 +22
Technology 1 +6

Advantages: 3
Eidetic Memory
Language [German]
Improved Initiative

Powers: 16 PP
-Can’t Speak, no usable hands: -2PP
Morph [Meta morph, increased action] 5 PP
Shrinking 4 [Permanent, Innate] 9 PP
Claws [Strength based strike] 1 PP
Immunity[Aging, Disease - Half effect] 1 PP
Speed 1: 1 PP
Leaping 1: 1 PP

Attacks:
Grab +0 (DC Spec 9)
Claw + 0 (DC 15)
Trow +0 (DC 14)
Unarmed +0 (DC 14)[/sblock][/FONT]


----------



## Jemal

Still gotta disagree with your lab on the stealth.  Shrinking specifically states that the modifiers are still restricted by PL Limits, This statement coming DIRECTLY after the sentence about the stealth bonus, and even if there was some FAQ somewhere stating otherwise, in a system where all opposing skills ARE limited to caps, it's too good to be able to break them unless there's an opposing skill that does the same thing. 
Shrinking _would_ make it easier to block line of sight or find cover, however, which are circumstantial 'stealth increases', though not skill bonuses in themselves.

Why is improved grab free?

Density - Too good for its cost when being combined with Shrinking - The increased weight might be a downside as a normal sized person, but when you're decreasing your size already, it becomes little more than a complication.   I'd prefer things like Density be used to represent characters who are actually HEAVY, not just as a cheaper way of getting the bonuses.

Not sure why it says Cheetah has extra limbs, but Extra limb is specifically used for limbs that you can USE.  If it's just cosmetic, don't worry about paying extra.

general Powers/advantages/enhancements: If you're buying things as one thing, don't list them under another, it just gets complicated.  If you buy a bunch of Advantages under your powers, they should be listed under the appropriate power.  Likewise, ability modifiers should be listed under the relevant power, not under 'Enhanced Abilities' (That's a specific power in itself).

Complications: You still need a Motivation, but the others look ok.

Alt Identities: 
Drake - Never heard of a company owning a school before, and especially Gryphon wouldn't, they like low profile. The Drake Centre runs a 'private school' for mutants, but that's very recent (Last 6 months).

RE David - 


> Attending, as a temp teacher as needed, being able to regulate his past lesions word for word is a useful skill, also, it’s not the same school that he was once a student at, although it is likewise owned by The Gryphon Corporation



Not sure what the first part means - He was a 15 year old teacher?  And what does regulating lessons word for word mean?  Also, same as Drake for the 'corporate school' thing.  

Also still need your responses on Regen & Take down.

[sblock=Human Form]
Abilities/Defenses need Base costs (where the pp were spent) listed, as Hybrid. 

You only have 22 skill points spent, which would cost 11, but you paid 12 points.

You have 9 advantages but only paid 7pp.  Also, what is Speed of Thought? Anything not listed in the book needs to be run by me first.

Immunity[Aging, Disease - Half effect] - Way I would work this, FYI, is that you age at half normal speed and the DC's vs diseases would be halved.
[/sblock]

[sblock=cat]
Abilities/Defenses need Base costs (where the pp were spent) listed, as Hybrid. 
Rest looks good.
[/sblock]

Also, just wanted to say I agree with the things you 'kept over' between each of the forms - Metamorph, immunities, Eidetic memory, and skills: Expertise/Technology.
Also, interesting note : Not having Cipher in your alt. forms means that they're more recognizable, meaning someone may recognize the Were-cat when they see it without knowing who the human is.  I like it.  "Wait, YOU'RE the Cat?"


----------



## Zerith

improved was free because of extra limb ;3
Speed of thought makes Initiative affected by int and not agility; just wanted to make him be reactive as a human ;3
[addon: that said forgot to fix his initiative, amending it now ^^;]

well, since I knocked his speed down to 3, and you said 4 was op with it, I figured it was ok to toss it back in, I'll re-remove iti f you like though

Density: alright, I'll just add it as a complication then and get s few str/sta enhancements :3

Gryphon corp owning a school: it makes sense to me that G.C. would own a school, for mutants. would not shock me if it was 'technically" a privet school that was 'supported' by G.C.
Since the faculty and students would be ore or less in on every thing, they would also know Felix is an adult, but an outsider would just see him as a student.
[as for acting as a temp as needed, well, random fluf realy, and he can recall his old lectures on the drop of a hat :/]
Addon: also, an outsider would not know he was a temp teacher

Drake Center: whoops ^^;

Cipher: yesh, that and his identitys are relativly easy to find things out about, in areas were their revilement, and his original, true, identity is just plane hard to find anything on.
Also, he can't relay say "no, that's the other short cat guy, he looks just like me a swear!" if someone finds him as a hybrid, and as a cat, well, you're not going to be looking for a cat much in the first place, are you?
(Also, tho thinks saying "the cat did it!" sounds at all sane?)

I'll get back to work on him once I get back, going to see my nephew
I'll make a new post in a while ^_^

Addon:
Regen: it's there because of the cliche werewolf regeneration; but I limited it to fades, I hop that's alright(Since regeneration is not a power focus, but a byproduct of being able to reshape himself) but I would not mind throwing it away if it is not acceptable in your eyes
[was also thinking it would recover from rest and/or nutrition]

Stealth: Meant to address this before I left: I'm fin with downgrading it to 19 total; I just wanted to slime him down as much as I could while keeping it as high as I could, I'll just make his cat/hybrid forms more balanced with the freed up points :3

Addon2: Deeeerrrp, I forgot about arrays, like, making  the two morps into an array XD
Might do so to get the cat more in line to were I want it. But I don't relay care to make his human form  any better though ;3


----------



## Zerith

have not done too much but this is what I have so far :3

[sblock=present character]  Given Name: Felix Vontell Jaeger
Gender: Male
Age: Thirty three
Apparent Age: Early to mid teens
Height: three foot one, five foot four, and one foot six respectively.
Weight: one hundred ten, one hundred ten, and seventeen pounds respectively.

Description:
-Hybrid: extremely lithe with narrow shoulders and the appearance of a featherweight, even for his modest height, he has the general appearance of a long tailed anthropomorphic Savannah cat, which naturally stands on its hind paws without hunching over.
-Human: short and youthful with large eyes, he does not even look half his age, his defining traits are his eyes, green and highly reflective in the right conditions and his and tamable hair, that is continually at a medium long length. the only other notable apparent trait he has, as a human, is that he is narrow in the waist and shoulders and thus ambiguous to the point he appears as either a pretty boy or a tomboy while being neither, depending on what he wears
[in both hybrid and human forms He tends to where t-shirts and denim shorts with a belt, notably he just ‘makes do’ with ones sized for his human form while in his hybrid form, causing his t-shirt to appear oversized while his shorts become extra wide pants]
-Cat: his cat form has the general appearance of a long tailed Savannah cat

*Pictures pending*
[Hybrid, To be started 


[sblock=Hybrid]
[sblock=change log]Axed Density.
Added Str (4)and Sta(1)Enhancements
Reduced Agi (by 2 to 6)and Fgt(by 1 to 2) enhancements.
Added Close combat ranks(by 2 to 2).
Reduced stealth rankto 4
Added cost brake down to abilities and defense.
Added cost brake down and ability modifications to ability enhancements.
Added cost brake down to Supper speed
Removed advantages tagged to “supper speed” from the advantage list
Converted Morph into an array[/sblock]
Size: Small
Speed: 16 miles/hour, 250 feet/round
Leaping: 60 feet at 16 miles/hour

Abilities: 26 PP
-Base: 
Str: -1(0) Agl: 3(6) Fgt: 1(2) Awe: 0(0)
Sta: 0(0) Dex: 2(4) Int: 5(10) Pre: 2(4)
-Enhanced:
Str: 3 Agl: 9 Fgt: 2 Awe: 0
Sta: 1 Dex: 4 Int: 5 Pre: 2

Initiative: +21

Defense: 9 PP
Dodge: 11(0)
Parry: 9(0)
Fortitude: 3(2)
Toughness: 5/2(1)
Will: 6(6)

Skills: 18PP
Acrobatics: 10 +19
Athletics 7 +10
Close Combat: 2 +4
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 2 +7
Insight: - +0
Intimidation: - +0
Perception - +0
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +4
Stealth: 4 +17
Technology 1 +6


Advantages: 2
Eidetic Memory
Language [German]


Powers: 90 PP
Ability enhancements: 30 P
-Agi:  +6(12)
-Fgt:  +1(2)
-Dex: +2(4)
-Str:   +4(8)
-Sta:   +1(2)
Parry enhancement(+5): 5 PP
Morph Array 6 PP
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action] (5)
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action] (1)
Shrinking 4 [Permanent, Innate] 9 PP 
Claws 4 [ Strength based strike, Accurate 4] 8pp
Sense [Low-light vision, ultra-hearing, Acute sight.] 3 PP
Regeneration 10 [Fading] 5 PP
Immunity[Aging, Disease - Half effect] 1 PP
Super-speed: 23 PP
-Leaping 3 (2)
-Quickness 4 (4)
-Speed 3 (3)
-- Agile Feint (1)
--Defensive Roll 3 (3)
--Improved initiative 3 (3)
--Interpose(1)
--Move by action(1)
--Redirect(1)
--Takedown 2(2)
--Uncanny Dodge(1)

Attacks:
Grab +4 (DC Spec 13)
Claw + 12 (DC 22)
Throw +4 (DC 18)
Unarmed +4 (DC 18)[/sblock]

[sblock=Human]
[sblock=change log] Added cost brake down to abilities and Defense.
Fixed Initiative error.[/sblock]
Abilities: 16 PP
Str: 0(0) Agl: 0(0) Fgt: 0(0) Awe: 0(0)
Sta: 0(0) Dex: 1(2) Int: 5(10) Pre: 2(4)

Initiative: +5

Defense: 18 PP
Dodge: 6(6)
Parry: 4(4)
Fortitude: 2(2)
Toughness: 0(0)
Will: 6(6)

Skills: 12 PP
Acrobatics: 2 +2
Athletics 2 +2
Close Combat: 2 +2
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 2 +7
Insight: - 0
Intimidation: - +2
Perception - +0
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +1
Stealth: 5 +5
Technology: 1 +6

Advantages:  9 PP
Benefit, Alternate Identity 3
Benefit, Cipher 2
Benefit, Wealth 1
eidetic memory
Speed of Thought
Language [German]


Powers: 7 PP
Morph Array 6 PP
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action] (5)
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action] (1)
Immunity[Aging, Disease - Half effect] 1 PP

Attacks:
Grab +0 (DC Spec 10)
Throw +1 (DC 15)
Unarmed +0 (DC 15)[/sblock]


[sblock=Cat]
[sblock=change log] Added cost brake down to abilities and Defense.
Reduced Stealth skill by 14 to 2
decreased Acrobatics ranks by 14 to 2
Increased Athletics ranks by 9 to 16
Increased Perception ranks by 17 to 19
Fixed a Parry error.
Added Sense.
Added Feline Swiftness
Added Ability enhancements( +6 agi and +1 Sta)
Moved speed and leaping into feline swiftness
Increased Agi by 3 to 5 and Dex by 2 to 2
Added Accurate 4 to Claws
increased shrinking by 2 to 6[/sblock]
Size: Small
Speed: 16 miles/hour, 250 feet/round
Leaping: 60 feet at 16 miles/hour

Abilities:28
Base:
Str: -1(0) Agl: 5(10) Fgt: 0(0) Awe: 0(0)
Sta: 0(0) Dex: 2(4) Int: 5(10) Pre: 2(4)
Enhanced:
Str: -1 Agl: 11 Fgt: 0 Awe: 0
Sta: 1 Dex: 2 Int: 5 Pre: 2

Initiative: +23

Defense: 8 PP
Dodge: 11(0)
Parry: 5(2)
Fortitude: 4(3)
Toughness: 4/1(0)
Will: 6(6)

Skills: 29 PP
Acrobatics: 2 +19
Athletics 16 +15
Close Combat: - +0
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 2 +7
Insight: - +0
Intimidation: - -2
Perception 19 +19
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +0
Stealth: 2 +19
Technology 1 +6


Advantages: 2
Eidetic Memory
Language [German]

Powers: 55 PP
-Can’t Speak, no usable hands: -2PP
Morph Array 6 PP
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action] (5)
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action] (1)
Enhanced Abilities 14PP
-Agi: +6 (12)
-Sta: +1 (2)
Shrinking 6 [Permanent, Innate] 13 PP
Sense [Low-light vision, ultra-hearing, Acute sight.] 3 PP
Claws [Strength based strike, accurate 4] 5 PP
Immunity[Aging, Disease - Half effect] 1 PP
Feline Swiftness 15PP
-Leaping 3 (3)
-Speed 3 (3)
--Agile Feint (1)
--Defensive Roll 4 (4)
--Redirect (1)
--Improved Initiative 3 (3)

Attacks:
Grab +0 (DC Spec 9)
Claw + 8 (DC 15)
Throw +2 (DC 14)
Unarmed +0 (DC 14)[/sblock]

Complications:
-Motivation: Felix knows the value of the statuesque, steady progress across decades and over centuries. No matter what a system is being shocked with, or towards what ends it is being shocked, shocking something runs the risk of irepariable damage; be it a body, corporate entity, or society. At the same time, he knows stagnation is a disease that destroys the heart of anything it touches. A balance between anarchy and tyranny must be attained and maintained at all times else war erupts to restore the equilibrium by terrible force. 
But at the same time Felix is enticed by the idea of living in interesting times; none can be the hero when the times are plan, and safe.
-Truthsayer: Felix, while he can be deceptive, can’t bring himself to flat out lie. He can readily say his name is Drake, Samuel, or David, as they’re names he has been given, but he could not say that the moon is made of cheese, he could how ever say that  it is commonly referred to as cheese.  And when attempting to lie, he becomes intensely unsettled and starts acting equally uncomfortable and nervous.
-Modest: Felix is a very modest person, while normally not an issue, it is when changing from a cat into one of his other forms, causing him to be reluctant to do so when there are witnesses or when he has nothing to cloth himself with.
-Catnip: When he is in his hybrid or cat form , he can readily be made drunk with catnip.
-Silver allergy: moderate quantities of silver cause his nose to become stuffed and large quantities cause his eyes to become agitated, and moderate general swelling (that makes his fur fluff up).  
Physical contact with silver is agitating and prolonged contact can suppress his meta-human abilities, locking him in one form.
-Density: In his natural, ‘hybrid’, form Felix is bizarrely dense; despite looking like he should weigh no more than thirty mounds at the extreme  outside, of possibilities, he instead ways a, relatively, staggering one hundred and ten pounds.
[This causes him to also sink like a stone; a very, very heavy stone]
[Moderate quantities meaning a drawer of silverware, for example, large quantities is anything notably more (or anywhere silver has been recused into fin particles)]

*Alternate Identities:*
-Drake Eichmann: Felix’s first alias complete with full papers, he considers the alias used up, as it clearly stats he is twenty one, when he clearly isn’t. It was used during his ‘high school’ years while going to a high school owned by the The Gryphon Corporation. If anyone got access to his transcript they could readily find he was attending college level classes.

-Samuel James North: A very recent, and still viable, alias, which he employed while investigating the Centre for Meta-human Rights.
Age fifteen runaway with no sense of direction, an eccentric and intensely curious nature, and a knack for wandering off and finding his way into staff rooms and other areas that students are normally not invited into.
His only listed power is the ability to transformation into, albeit large, house cat; an ability he commonly used while checking around the school for “hiding spots*”. 
[*This persona, little changed from his normal self, adores the game “hide and seek” and took any excuse to play it, coupled with his ability to be annoyingly curious, it was not uncommon for someone to say “I’m it” before he would dash off and get himself lost in the building. (and one time he got stuck, _inside_of a wall, he was fleeing from another student who wanted to make him into her pet, there was a hole knocked into the wall from another student’s ‘outbreak’]

-David fletcher:  Felix’s present alias. Age fifteen, single child, survived a plane crash that killed his parents. He is a trust fund baby who’s, major, assets are being managed until he is age thirty two. His present guardian is Trace Turner, a businessman and family friend.
Foul play is suspected in the crash, but nothing is yet released to the public, the investigation, eleven years old, is a cold case file.

*Biography:*  Felix “copycat” Jaeger, a low level agent of the Gryphon Corporation who has, to date, been on one misson; the infultration Centre for Meta-human Rights. Preparing him for this role was a pampered life of privilege, and lazing about in front of the extra-large window in the siting room.

Impressive as the mission initially sounds, he did little more than attend classes and functions the center provides under an alias; after each event, be it an average school day or an annual event, he would be debriefed and, once a week he would undergo tests, including a general psych test. It was an effort to see if the center was performing any kind of indoctrination. That Felix still did, and dos, appear and act young complied with his ability to recite recall details normally lost in translation, made him an ideal candidate for the mission.
[That he had led a remarkably sheltered life up to this point caused him to spew out even the most mundane information in great abundance.]

Felix was not informed of the findings of the instigation when he was extracted nor is he even aware of if or if not the investigation is still ongoing, nor has he inquired; he has since been reassigned to something, more interesting.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal

will go into details soon's I have some time, but wanted to point out a couple things real quick. : 

Speed: 3-4 was what I said would be OK with move-by action, takedown 2 is a bit OP with any form of speed, I'd prefer if it were just not part of the picture.. Not that I send too many minion swarms anyways, but if/when I do I don't want them all taken out by a single round of super-speed attacks.

Gryphon - I'll state again, the Gryphon Corp does NOT run a school, they have been far too paranoid about keeping low profiles up until now to be involved with a 'mutant school'.  If you want to be affiliated with a plot-relevant school, there is the one in Metro City where the whole thing started, or the one that Drake started within the last year.  

Regen - I have no problem with the Regen, just with the FADES.  As I said in my earlier post, it makes it far too convoluted to try and figure out which rounds you regen and rest on as it looses a rank every time it works.  I'd just go with Regen 5.. same cost, same general effect, far less complicated.

Motivation - I don't really get his motivation.. A character's motivation is supposed to be something that pushes and drives them to do things for an important reason/cause (Important to them at least).
His is basically just a list of likes/dislikes : He likes progress, he dislikes stagnation, he likes balance, he likes interesting times, he dislikes safe plans(That last part could be a complication by itself, but don't see how it's motivating.. except maybe motivating him to be impulsive)..  What's the motivation?


----------



## Zerith

Regen: sorry, got your issue mixed up ^_^;
G.C + School = No, just no. Got it ^^;
Tackdown: Right, Removing.

Motivation: I either do well with words, or I make brains into brownies, tasty tasty brownies.
basicly he knows, or at least thinks, while change is good and needed, too much too fast can be far worse then any amount of stagnation. Thus with the still relatively recent, and 'overwhelming' unveiling of metas the world needs a good, long, breather were metas are not on the headlines every day, or every other day. He sees the possibility of world war 3 if tense rise too much further; it's something to avoid.

At the same time, he is still at the point in his life were he believes himself 'the hero' and wants his moment of glory, and he knows a moments of glory only happen in 'interesting times' as the old saying goes, times of war for example. 'Lucky' from what he can tell a second cold war is already underway, and the last cold war was nothing if not interesting.
this means he can have his moment of glory without abandoning his morals and sparking the flames of war.

Yes, he wants to have his cake and eat it to :3


----------



## Jemal

Motivation - I guess what I'm having trouble with is that Motivations should be (at least the way I view them) Fairly straightforward and easily describable.. usually with either a single word or sentence.. Revenge, Responsibility, Greed, Simple Desire to do good, Need for recognition, etc.  It is something that drives them towards specific goals, something that helps to dictate their actions when things get tough.

Your motivation is great personality/background info, but seems too catchall for the 'driving force' behind a character.  As you said, it's 'have your cake and eat it too', but that doesn't seem very fitting for a Character motivation.


Anyways, onto the other bits: 

First up, you don't need the morph 'array'.  I'd said before that so long as only one of them was powered (Hybrid I believe), and the cat/human were using the 'unpowered/partially powered' complication, that you would be fine with just a single rank of morph. 
EDIT: Just noticed that your cat-form IS powered, so n/m.

[sblock=Hybrid]
First up, If you need to shave some points, I'd suggest taking them out of Dexterity.  I understand the fluff behind it - the cat-guy being real dextrous - but mechanically its just a point sink, you don't it for anything - You have no ranged attacks, and don't use the linked skills (Sleight of Hand/Vehicles).
Also Agility is the better fluff anyways, as Cats don't tend to use Hand-eye co-ordination for anything.

Defenses -
Since you picked Powerful as your trait, you are limited to trade-offs of 2, so your caps are 7-11.  Your Dodge of 11 is maxed cap, but why did you leave Toughness lower(It could be 7), and why not max Parry to 11?  It puts you at a rather severe combat disadvantage to not have your defenses at their PL cap.  
Especially since Hybrid seems to be your 'combat' form.

Claw Attack +12 attack, Toughness DC 22.
Problem : You're 1 over your PL cap(7/11, like defenses), your attack bonus can't pass 11 if you have a rank 7 damage attack.  Simple solution - Move a skill point out of close combat and into something else (I suggest Stealth, since it's not maxed anymore)

Senses: As I think I said before, Sight is already Acute, you don't need to pay more for that.. did you mean Smell?

Speed - You have a typo in speed that says Leaping 3(2).  The total cost is right though, which is what makes me think its a typo.

Regen + Takedown have allready been adressed, so I'll just wait for the new revision.. We're getting there. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=cat]
Defenses: 
I count 11 pp spent, not 8: Parry 2, Fort 3, Will 6.

Skills: 
I count 26 pp spent, not 29 (amusingly that evens out the defense over-spending)
Acrobatics should only be 13 (2 ranks + 11 agi).

Powers: 
Shrinking: 
This isn't a mechanical note, more a fluff one - Shouldn't the cat's Shrink rank be higher?  At rank 6, the cat would still be a rather large cat, roughly 2 feet tall - only slightly smaller than your 3' tall hybrid.
Senses: As with Hybrid, Sight is already Acute and you don't need to pay for it.

Claw Attack: I doubt you'll be using it in cat form, but the Cats claw should be dc 16, not 15 (You forgot to add the 1 for the single rank damage effect)

Other: Cat still has ~ 17 points left.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal

One more thing, just had a thought about your Regeneration - 
You could split it, a small regen as a 'base' power to represent your body naturally healing itself, and then an enhanced regeneration that requires effort on your part, to represent Felix actively using his morphic nature to heal wounds..
Something like 
Regen 2 - 2pp
Enhanced Regen 8 (Tiring -1) = 4 pp.

Total would cost 6pp (1 more than the current version), and would give you passive regen 2 (once every 5 rounds), and then you could activate it (Free action, but gives you a level of fatigue) to gain a total REGEN of 10 (Once every round) for a minute, at which point it would shut off and you would return to regen 2.  You could also replace the tiring with other flaws that could make sense - Increased Action(Move) so that you have to "maintain" it each round with a move action, representing Felix actively healing himself.


----------



## Zerith

Cat form claw: it's strength based, the + one is made nil by the -1 Str 

Cat vs hybrid form size: at shrink rank 4 anything from 4' to 2' tall and 8 to 60 pounds is normal. at rank 8 normal hight is 2' to 1' and 8 to 1 pounds is normal. this said, bying that his cat form is quadpedal, his hight is basically cut in half, meaning at tiny size(the size of an average cat) he is at max 1' tall even and he is a 1' 6" tall cat who is 17 pounds heavy. (I'll note he is very lengthy)
This is to say, if his cat form stood up strait, it would be around the height of his hybrid form: but not as well built

I figure 6 ranks  is around 3' to 1'5" and 15 to 2 pounds; if anything I should shave a rank off :/
[keeping in mind he is based on a F1 Savannah cat, that are extremely large for house cats]
But I might make him into a smaller cat now that I can go ahead and spend up to 145 p in his cat form.

Skill/Def totals: got lazy, knew I was under PP total so yesh ^^;

Leaping: I Was going to make it need a acrobatic check, but I felt it was too much cheese. he would need to roll a 13 to fully pass the normal rank and this knocks the PP cost to 2, and if I went ahead and bumped up the skill check until leap was 1 PP, he would still only need a 19 to get use of all 3 ranks: he can't roll acrobatics lower then a flat 20. I figured it was like the density thing: cheese.

Regen: hmm, I could make it be increased action: move, and give it distracting: drop it down to 3PP and back down to 5 PP total.
or if I wanted to be sneaky, do that and move one point from his passive healing over to his active healing so that the total cost is 4.. I think I'll be sneaky and do this :3

Motivation: well he kind of has four basic motivaters, adventure, thrills, personal glory, and to do good.

He is still very young , given his life expectancy and he wants something to look back on and say "I did that".

He wants to do things that are exiting, but he also sees no point in empty thrills: skydiving for example, leaping out of a perfectly good plane, for nothing.  that dos not interest him but :maintaining wold peace while putting his life on the line to do so? that is a thrill that interests him greatly.

Again, he has a long life ahead of him, and wants to be able to say "I did that" but even that won't last forever and he also wants something that he will be remembered for long after he is gone.

He is also a goody too shoes, he likes to be helpful and generally make the would a better place: I think most of the PCs have this as a motive in one way or another :/


----------



## Jemal

So I just did some research - Didn't realize how freakin big those cats are, so size'd be fine.


----------



## Zerith

yesh, Felix is not even big for one, maybe tall, but not big


----------



## Zerith

simplyfied motivation, amended stats(see change logs)  and _hopefully,_ removed the school thing :/

[sblock=present WIP]Given Name: Felix Vontell Jaeger
Gender: Male
Age: Thirty three
Apparent Age: Early to mid teens
Height: three foot one, five foot four, and one foot six respectively.
Weight: one hundred ten, one hundred ten, and seventeen pounds respectively.

Description:
-Hybrid: extremely lithe with narrow shoulders and the appearance of a featherweight, even for his modest height, he has the general appearance of a large eared, long tailed, anthropomorphic Savannah cat, which naturally stands on its hind paws without hunching over.
-Human: short and youthful with large eyes, he does not even look half his age, his defining traits are his eyes, green and highly reflective in the right conditions and his and tamable hair, that is continually at a medium long length. the only other notable apparent trait he has, as a human, is that he is narrow in the waist and shoulders and thus ambiguous to the point he appears as either a pretty boy or a tomboy while being neither, depending on what he wears
[in both hybrid and human forms He tends to where t-shirts and denim shorts with a belt, notably he just ‘makes do’ with ones sized for his human form while in his hybrid form, causing his t-shirt to appear oversized while his shorts become extra wide pants]
-Cat: his cat form has the general appearance of a long tailed Savannah cat

*Pictures pending*


[sblock=Hybrid]
[sblock=change log]Axed Tackdowns.
added evasion 2
changed regeneration from 10 fading to 1 flat and 9 distatiing/increased action(move)
Increased Sta enhancement by 1 to 2
Decreased Bas Dex to 1 from 2
Decreased Dex enhancement from 2 to 1
Fixed an  error in defense by converting the point in toughness into a point in protection.
changed morph from increased action 1 to 2
Increased defensive role by 1 to 4
Increased Parry enhancement by 2 to 7
Increased will by 3 to 9
Amended sense [/sblock]
Size: Small
Speed: 16 miles/hour, 250 feet/round
Leaping: 60 feet at 16 miles/hour

Abilities: 24 PP
-Base: 
Str: -1(0) Agl: 3(6) Fgt: 1(2) Awe: 0(0)
Sta: 0(0) Dex: 1(2) Int: 5(10) Pre: 2(4)
-Enhanced:
Str: 3 Agl: 9 Fgt: 2 Awe: 0
Sta: 2 Dex: 2 Int: 5 Pre: 2

Initiative: +21

Defense: 11 PP
Dodge: 11(0)
Parry: 9(0)
Fortitude: 4(2)
Toughness: 7/3
Will: 9(9)

Skills: 18PP
Acrobatics: 10 +19
Athletics 7 +10
Close Combat: 1 +3
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 2 +7
Insight: - +0
Intimidation: - +0
Perception - +0
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +2
Stealth: 5 +18
Technology 1 +6


Advantages: 2
Eidetic Memory
Language [German]


Powers: 90 PP
Ability enhancements: 30 P
-Agi:  +6(12)
-Fgt:  +1(2)
-Dex: +1(2)
-Str:   +4(8)
-Sta:   +2(4)
Parry enhancement(+7): 7 PP
Protection[1] 1PP 
Morph Array 5 PP
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action 2] (4)
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action 2] (1)
Shrinking 4 [Permanent, Innate] 9 PP 
Claws 4 [ Strength based strike, Accurate 4] 8pp
Sense [Low-light vision, ultra-hearing, Acute smell.] 3 PP
Regeneration[ 1 ]1 PP
-Active regeneration 9[Distracting, Increased action: move] 3PP
Immunity[Aging, Disease - Half effect] 1 PP
Super-speed: 24 PP
-Leaping 3 (3)
-Quickness 4 (4)
-Speed 3 (3)
-- Agile Feint (1)
--Evasion 2 (2)
--Defensive Roll 4 (4)
--Improved initiative 3 (3)
--Interpose(1)
--Move by action(1)
--Redirect(1)
--Uncanny Dodge(1)

Attacks:
Grab +3 (DC Spec 13)
Claw + 11 (DC 22)
Throw +2 (DC 18)
Unarmed +3 (DC 18)[/sblock]

[sblock=Human]
[sblock=change log] Changed morph from increased action 1 to 2.
Increased will by 3 to 9.
Increased Benefit wealth from 1 to 2[/sblock]
Abilities: 16 PP
Str: 0(0) Agl: 0(0) Fgt: 0(0) Awe: 0(0)
Sta: 0(0) Dex: 1(2) Int: 5(10) Pre: 2(4)

Initiative: +5

Defense: 21 PP
Dodge: 6(6)
Parry: 4(4)
Fortitude: 2(2)
Toughness: 0(0)
Will: 9(9)

Skills: 12 PP
Acrobatics: 2 +2
Athletics 2 +2
Close Combat: 2 +2
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 2 +7
Insight: - 0
Intimidation: - +2
Perception - +0
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +1
Stealth: 5 +5
Technology: 1 +6

Advantages:  10 PP
Benefit, Alternate Identity 3
Benefit, Cipher 2
Benefit, Wealth 2
eidetic memory
Speed of Thought
Language [German]


Powers: 6 PP
Morph Array 5 PP
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action 2] (4)
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action 2] (1)
Immunity[Aging, Disease - Half effect] 1 PP

Attacks:
Grab +0 (DC Spec 10)
Throw +1 (DC 15)
Unarmed +0 (DC 15)[/sblock]


[sblock=Cat]
[sblock=change log]Changed morph from increased action 1 to 2.
Increased will by 3 to 9 
increased Acrobatic ranks to their proper amount.
decreased close combat by 1
increased stealth by 1
Amended sense
Amended defense spending total[/sblock]
Size: Small
Speed: 16 miles/hour, 250 feet/round
Leaping: 60 feet at 16 miles/hour

Abilities:28
Base:
Str: -1(0) Agl: 5(10) Fgt: 0(0) Awe: 0(0)
Sta: 0(0) Dex: 2(4) Int: 5(10) Pre: 2(4)
Enhanced:
Str: -1 Agl: 11 Fgt: 0 Awe: 0
Sta: 1 Dex: 2 Int: 5 Pre: 2

Initiative: +23

Defense: 14 PP
Dodge: 11(0)
Parry: 5(2)
Fortitude: 4(3)
Toughness: 4/1(0)
Will: 9(9)

Skills: 29 PP
Acrobatics: 8 +19
Athletics 16 +15
Close Combat: - +0
Deception: - +2
Expertise, Art: 10 +15
Expertise, cooking: 2 +7
Insight: - +0
Intimidation: - -2
Perception 19 +19
Persuasion: - +2
Ranged Combat: - +0
Stealth: 2 +19
Technology 1 +6


Advantages: 2
Eidetic Memory
Language [German]

Powers: 56 PP
-Can’t Speak, no usable hands: -2PP
Morph Array 5 PP
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action] (4)
-Morph [Meta morph, increased action] (1)
Enhanced Abilities 14PP
-Agi: +6 (12)
-Sta: +1 (2)
Shrinking 6 [Permanent, Innate] 13 PP
Sense [Low-light vision, ultra-hearing, Acute smell.] 3 PP
Claws [Strength based strike, accurate 4] 5 PP
Immunity[Aging, Disease - Half effect] 1 PP
Feline Swiftness 15PP
-Leaping 3 (3)
-Speed 3 (3)
--Agile Feint (1)
--Defensive Roll 4 (4)
--Redirect (1)
--Improved Initiative 3 (3)

Attacks:
Grab +0 (DC Spec 9)
Claw + 8 (DC 15)
Throw +2 (DC 14)
Unarmed +0 (DC 14)[/sblock]

Complications:
-Motivation: Felix seeks to maintain peace between norms and metas.
-Truthsayer: Felix, while he can be deceptive, can’t bring himself to flat out lie. He can readily say his name is Drake, Samuel, or David, as they’re names he has been given, but he could not say that the moon is made of cheese, he could how ever say that  it is commonly referred to as cheese.  And when attempting to lie, he becomes intensely unsettled and starts acting equally uncomfortable and nervous.
-Modest: Felix is a very modest person, while normally not an issue, it is when changing from a cat into one of his other forms, causing him to be reluctant to do so when there are witnesses or when he has nothing to cloth himself with.
-Catnip: When he is in his hybrid or cat form , he can readily be made drunk with catnip.
-Silver allergy: moderate quantities of silver cause his nose to become stuffed and large quantities cause his eyes to become agitated, and moderate general swelling (that makes his fur fluff up).  
Physical contact with silver is agitating and prolonged contact can suppress his meta-human abilities, locking him in one form.
-Density: In his natural, ‘hybrid’, form Felix is bizarrely dense; despite looking like he should weigh no more than thirty mounds at the extreme  outside, of possibilities, he instead ways a, relatively, staggering one hundred and ten pounds.
[This causes him to also sink like a stone; a very, very heavy stone]
[Moderate quantities meaning a drawer of silverware, for example, large quantities is anything notably more (or anywhere silver has been recused into fin particles)]

*Alternate Identities:*
-Drake Eichmann: Felix’s first alias complete with full papers, he considers the alias used up, as it clearly stats he is twenty one, when he clearly isn’t. It was used during his ‘high school’ years while going to a high school owned by the The Gryphon Corporation. If anyone got access to his transcript they could readily find he was attending college level classes.

-Samuel James North: A very recent, and still viable, alias, which he employed while investigating the Centre for Meta-human Rights.
Age fifteen runaway with no sense of direction, an eccentric and intensely curious nature, and a knack for wandering off and finding his way into staff rooms and other areas that students are normally not invited into.
His only listed power is the ability to transformation into, albeit large, house cat; an ability he commonly used while checking around the school for “hiding spots*”. 
[*This persona, little changed from his normal self, adores the game “hide and seek” and took any excuse to play it, coupled with his ability to be annoyingly curious, it was not uncommon for someone to say “I’m it” before he would dash off and get himself lost in the building. (and one time he got stuck, _inside_of a wall, he was fleeing from another student who wanted to make him into her pet, there was a hole knocked into the wall from another student’s ‘outbreak’]

-David fletcher:  Felix’s present alias. Age fifteen, single child, survived a plane crash that killed his parents. He is a trust fund baby who’s, major, assets are being managed until he is age thirty two. His present guardian is Trace Turner, a businessman and family friend.
Foul play is suspected in the crash, but nothing is yet released to the public, the investigation, eleven years old, is a cold case file.

*Biography:*  Felix “copycat” Jaeger, a low level agent of the Gryphon Corporation who has, to date, been on one misson; the infultration Centre for Meta-human Rights. Preparing him for this role was a pampered life of privilege, and lazing about in front of the extra-large window in the siting room.

Impressive as the mission initially sounds, he did little more than attend classes and functions the center provides under an alias; after each event, be it an average school day or an annual event, he would be debriefed and, once a week he would undergo tests, including a general psych test. It was an effort to see if the center was performing any kind of indoctrination. That Felix still did, and dos, appear and act young complied with his ability to recite and recall details normally lost in translation, made him an ideal caudate for the mission.
[That he had led a remarkably sheltered life up to this point caused him to spew out even the most mundane information in great abundance.]

Felix was not informed of the findings of the instigation when he was extracted nor is he even aware of if or if not the investigation is still ongoing, nor has he inquired; he has since been reassigned to something, more interesting.[/sblock]


----------



## Zerith

Been inactive here for a bit :/
Appearances: I’ve noticed a few things are not here…
Jacob “Frost”, needs a description.
Cassandra “Fulcrum”, needs to have
Terry “the grid”, dos not have a listed height or appearance :/
Uomo Nascosto, no height yet again.
Laura “Shadow”, how tall is she ^^;

And I ask for his because; it’s hard making and drawing a character line up when I don’t know how tall each character is or what they all look like :/
Also I like knowing these things so I’m giving you all an incentive! 

Edit: Damn you MS word! XD


----------



## Walking Dad

'Frost', not 'forest'. Youthful, but sharp angular face. Caucasian. Fit but not to muscular body. Keep in mind his mutation gives him a very hard skin/flesh, relatively pale.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Uomo is tall, about 1.9 mts tall. He's also broad shouldered


----------



## BBs

Laura is a bit short, but still growing, she's 5'6" now.


----------



## Jemal

I love how my fellow Canadian is using Imperial measurements.. We're metric, dood!!!


----------



## Walking Dad

We are metric, too! But I want to be understood on this board


----------



## Voda Vosa

I don't. Imperial measure system is idiotic. A barbarian counting it's thumbs would be smarter....


----------



## Zerith

I is American! it haz the American measurement!!11!
But yeah 

Uomo is 1.9 meters tall? 6'2" dead, shorter then me BUT: he is an old school roman he must have been a bloody giant; the average was around 5'3" for them back then! or 1.6 meters for you silly metric types 

He would have towered over, just about anything back then, roman or not.

Also, height has only just recently been increasing, just so you know ;3


----------



## Voda Vosa

I do, but the rest of the world still has average heights that don't go over 1,7 mts. USA guys like you are addressed as giants. No wonder the NBA. Also, this arises, between other factors, on the interbreeding of races, that gives place to Hybrid vigour.


----------



## Zerith

Kinda my point, I’m tall by American standards, I’m 6’4”(1.93m); if I recall right, the average for a male here is 5’9.5”(1.76m)
Also, I just looked again, Uomo is 6’2.8”*, also tall by American standards: the Romans who his height is compared to are shorter than many short American girls.
This means while I’m tall, Uomo is gigantic; he is nearly a foot (0.3m) taller than his countryman, while they were alive.
[*why is metric so annoying? :/]

Anyways, been thinking about how to introduce Felix and have been reconsidering the “already traveling with Laura” option, but this dos bring in a question, what language dos she speak?
[Felix presently speaks English and German; he will likely learn more latter if we get that far :3]
just thought I’d ask since she does not have an extra language.
Speaking of languages, back to Uomo; what else dos he speak? VV, you paid for 4, but you get one (native) for free. I would have figured the ‘native’ one was English but that is one you’ve paid for, so what is the 5th/1st one? XD


----------



## Voda Vosa

Point taken. 
Hey Jemal, are you infusing this game with some good DM juices? We need some posts!


----------



## Jemal

been busy RL lately, will be posting in the near future.


----------



## BBs

I should post american stuff more often if it makes people angry.  Fine fine, hopefully my math isn't mistaken, she's 1.6 mts tall. And if I'm off, well, my math sucks.  ... Well it does, a barbarian counting his fingers has greater math skills then me.


----------



## Zerith

and what language dos she speak?


----------



## BBs

She only speaks English.


----------



## Zerith

alright; hmm, why is she is Brazil again? (not per say motive but a stated reason she would give to a traveling companion) if we're going to see if her and Felix traveling together makes sense, might as well get an idea rolling.
For example, the idea of Felix vacationing/looking abroad for new talent are possibilities :3


----------



## BBs

Hmmm, always wanted to travel to some other continent, but never had the time or the reason to spend the money, now she has both. Seeing how it's better to travel by land then by air, with the security and what not, the farthest she could easily go would be Brazil. Awesome idea to have her and Felix traveling together.


----------



## Zerith

Just in case it gos south... It's Jemal's idea! XD

so, travel by land, given that Felix  looks like a minor, odds are Laura knows he is a meta*, and given how long it would take to travel over land, the nature of her power, and that the odds are they were sneaking across borders. I think it is safe to assume that she has either told felix or he has figured out she is a meta as well. not saying he would know the nature of it without acadently poking her or her telling her, or the like, but he would be able to asume she is a meta and theorize what would happen if someone touches her.
[*Felix would just show her his cat form, being able to call on his hybrid form unexpectedly is something he would like to be able to do if things go badly. no offense to Laura intended, but he likes to keep his options open ;3]

Felix would have likely, relatively, generally pooled into the trip's founding, by this I mean enough to live and travel on but not enough to splurge much; oddly high for someone of his apparent age to be able to call on but not an unfathomably high amount either.
if asked how he got "this much", he would probably say something along the lines of "I would have brought more, but  Trace said I need to be more responsible with my allowance..." hinting at, to him, it's not that much.
He would also be using his alias, [FONT=&quot]David Fletcher.

[/FONT]As to his stated reason to want to travel he would hint at very recently becoming a meta.
Think you can add onto this at all? :3

Addon:
@Jemal:
so can I post the present character sheet alright?


----------



## Voda Vosa

So any ideas on Uomo's suggestion? I think the portal is our best bet!


----------



## Walking Dad

Neither DM, nor the right player, but I dislike the fluff of the idea.

Stunting from traveling the lines as an electric current to open a portal people can step through is a bit much for my taste. But if the others (and the GM) are fine, I will go with the flow.


----------



## jkason

I'm not opposed to attempting the stunt, though I agree with WD that it's pushing things fluff-wise. 

I was actually just waiting to get a consensus from the others on which plan seemed best (gadgets and walking in, or trying a portal stunt).  I do have a secondary question about it, if Jemal allows it: is a portal each way two stunts, or would the 'stunted' power last such that Terry could make two (I suppose alternately he could hold open the first portal while everyone else tried to do some collecting...)


----------



## BBs

To Zerath


Laura would first off tell Felix that she is a meta-human, and not to touch her and give the reason why. She would do her best to help spend on things, but her supply on cash is limited, so she would question where he would get his cash. If anything to add, given enough time on the trip she would ask who is Trace, and if he asks anything about her family, she would mention she's an orphan and has none. On another note, how would they meet? Met in a said traveling station or something, or before hand by fluke, or other?


----------



## Zerith

@BBs 
could have him 'fishing' for metas at the time, metas are a small minority and taking some time to build up some trust before trying to recruitment a highly stressed person is good.
Had things gon, 'to plan', Felix would likely recrut have, without alerting Laura, called in a recruiter and then ease her towards the desired outcome.

As for fishing, I mean using G-corp surveillance rescores to find a probable meta and then have him 'bump into' the person in question, by large it's improvisation from there; make it seem less artificial a meting.
Addon: and yes, I think traveling stations, or just about any kind, would be a hot spot.

 @ At the shunting sillyness: being able to change into an other mater is one thing, being able to change into a worm hole is just crazy.
I could see his power being able to drag along some deadweight/another persion: he takes his cloths and stuff himself after all.
But as a portal, given the natur of his ability that's like him stretching himself between two points and Then coring himself out so others can walk through him.
even if this was possible, this implies true mastery of his power, and aren't allot of our character's still reaching to their zenith?


----------



## BBs

Hmmm okie dokie, train station it is!

As for the portal thing, I have no idea about it honestly, sorry.


----------



## Voda Vosa

You lack imagination! Come on, you can transform into a cat but not bend those small laws of physics? I say do it, it's the fastest and more failproof solution.


----------



## Zerith

energy to mas, mas to energy, works both ways, but it's simpler said then  done, a portal drags in numerous complications that can ruin he  process.
 Something can be segmented as it gos in, it might enter the worm hole in  a  inconsistent speed, more then likely given that that instead of rolling  in you would be walking in, tinny differences can translate to  something being cut in half, minced, disjointed, condensed, ect
And here I'm not even figuring in the complications caused as the body, naturally, contorts as it moves though.
I'm not saying it's imposable, but he would have to learn how to make a  stable wormhole, a task in and of itself, and then how to compensate for the  near limitless veritable. learning to do this without killing some  one  trying to travel through. It's nothing to just make happen on a whim.

Letting The Grid drag another person along as he travels is powerful as is, and since he can drag his cloths through, without ruining them that means he already knows how to do so at least in part. it's far less of a stretch
also, Jkason, did not pay for the ability to make portals, the cost of the ability would go from 16 to 32 if he did so, or the range would go down the drain.
Right, hero points and such, I'm still not all that filmier with M&M XD


Addon: BTW, aren't we getting ahead of ourselves? Dose the party even know what room Laura is in yet?

Also, worst come to worst, Felix could get himself and Laura out easy enough; he can lift her up readily in his hybrid form and then just outmaneuver anyone chasing them; best of all he could start out by leaping from roof to roof then hit the side streets, cores he would need a second with a decent map to decide were he could and would go. :3
there is the whole possibility of her draining the life out of him but that is what bed sheets are for


----------



## Voda Vosa

The idea is getting her out without anyone noticing my friend, that is the whole point. If it were to just get her, we could get in there, incapacitate everyone and walk away. Stealth!


----------



## Zerith

as I said worst come to worst.
In this case they have to fallow a small humanoid who is as fast, or faster, then a car can dare go in idea(none highway) conditions  in a city while fully ignoring traffic, roads, ect.
and his hybrid form has not been shown yet any ways so odds are, their not ready for it.

Laura would be burdened with a moderately sized bag or the like, and then as soon as Felix got to a, relatively secure, out of the way area, Laora would be unbundled in an outfit they have not seen here (even better if she had a wig for the like to make it easier to glance over her) and Felix would morph into a cat,  wearing a collar and leash, from here they would just walk away; up to this point Laura has been traveling with a minor. they would not be looking for a woman walking what looks to be a show cat around.
(and I think it's safe to assume Felix would not morp into his cat form where it's easy for an observer to see him ;3)

from here they would likely join up with the party, and then she would be in a fairly large group, going in yet another profile direction.
If the group by large looked like tourists this would be best. (no one speaks Portuguese, we need a natural excuse for that which gos without any question ;3)
and it would leave most chasers baffled for an hour or two, by which point they would, hopefully, be off the street and gone.

Anyways, as I said before, "worst come to worst", it's a back up plan, no more, no less.
And in case you're wandering what the bag is fore, it's to hold his cloths after he morphs into a cat and before that to do the leaser job of holding the color and leash (also to hold other general valuables and anything that can lead back to them, or anything of note realy)


----------



## jkason

I think the portal discussion is really pretty moot barring input from Jemal. If he allows it, I'll have Terry try it. If he doesn't, we try something else. Like I said, if I crunched the numbers right, Terry can make a reasonable device to cloak the party from surveillance within about a day, as well. 

As to Felix and Laura running, I think that point was already addressed IC by noting that making a big scene makes it nearly impossible for us to get back out of the country. Of course, Felix and Laura have no idea the party's there, much less what they do or don't know.


----------



## Zerith

in a perfect storm situation Felix would just carry her out of the city altogether, he could not run all the way, but properly sealing a city invules full blown mobilization.
Blocking the roads and making a check point is fairly easy, it would cause a large back lash for the ones doing it, but it can be arected in moments push come to shove.
but making a proverbial wall around a city takes time and a lot of resources, even if the ones after Laora have the means to do it, it would take time to do and they obviously don't think she can rush out of the city on foot given how little depth their surveillance has. Odds are they don't have a city wide blockade ready
their treating her as someone with the same mobility as Joe-Smoe, Felix can ellipse that level of mobility with her in tow.

Without running, but still moving qucik, Felix can move 32 mph(double move :3)
might not sound like much next to a car, but he is not going around things, he is not having to slowdown for turns or obstacles, and making a blockaded he can't get over or around is not something that is easy to do or quick to do (he can do a 24' high jump, yeah, he is not easy to wall off)
(not to mention, he would also be hard to contain even if they did have proper containment on the city, not saying he could not be caught, but he is not someone who is easy to peg down)

Addon:
From there its not as bid of a deal as you would think, one privet plain  (bush plains are fun :3) and it's kinda easy (or if you want to toy with  ppl's head, escape out of the city, then sneak back in and take a  public plain*)
remember, even if we're dealing with the government here, they can't  shut down privet flights on a whine nor can they just search each and  everyone, it would take too many recourse and cause a them a public  backlash, their dealing with someone who has been there for a shorter  then longer time and not caused a real disturbance or harm, even if you want to play the secret conspiracy lackbok thing, they don't have the raw manpower to do a massive man hunt, search each and every flight, and block off a city in short order.
it would bring them into the light and they relay want to avoid that. This means using their own guys, who are few given everything that must be done.

[*Gryphon corp could also/would need to make a new passport/identity for her and then send it down to them so she could go onto a public flight without rising alarms. Not that this requires that airport security don't have a good picture of her and she can't dup it with some kind of reasonable disguise
Jkason's character can check for this easy enough though]

there are a lot of options :3


----------



## Voda Vosa

I read Jkason's post, but no way I reading all that you posted Zerith, I just wont! Nothing personal, I'm feeling lazy today.


----------



## BBs

There are a lot of options, but I don't think the party knows even Felix except maybe Uomo, and him being there. Meaning they have no idea of his capabilities, and can't plan on him being there. If they knew Felix was there and knew what he could do, that would open so many more options. Or did I miss a post aboot Felix being there?


----------



## Zerith

nope, Felix is still none posted about in the IC.
I'm still waiting the go ahead to post int the RG as well :/

Also, dos the party even know what room Laura is in yet?
And, for, convince Felix could either be in the lobby if the party gos  in to scout it out physically or, assuming Uomo is/was watching the video  from the cameras as Terry is, he might notic Felix somewhere on them.
Plot wise if Laura has not been out of her room for a few days that means Felix either could be going to and from the room or not, giving some leeway there :3

Also, Terry has not dug in to see if they(the evil npcs!) have any other information about her yet, like if she has a traveling companion, has he?


----------



## Walking Dad

For movement, Frost has a platform-based flight of 5. This should be 60mph (9 time + 5 speed) according to the measurements table table.


----------



## Zerith

You should be able to double move to go 120 mph.
Don't know if you can apply run to it though
But if you can, he can move at 240 mph


----------



## Walking Dad

Actually I think not. You add just your speed rank to the time rank (duration you move (hour = 9)). Double move rules are not used for long distance moving. That is, speed 5 'only' covers 60 miles in a hour, but you can effectively double move to move 120 mph in a turn (or 900 ft with each move action).

But ask the GM to be sure 

BTW, running is no longer a fixed multiplier, but an Athletics check with success degrees against DC 15 increase directly your speed.


----------



## Jemal

Busy & Not sleeping well lately, probably be a few more days before I post anything.

As far as the portal thing, I'd rather you not be able to take others with you.


----------



## Zerith

an average human can move 8 mph easy, think we can all agree on this.
But average humans(in M&M) move 2mph, 4 with a run check, So to be able to move 8 mph, they have to double move, odds are this would tire the ravager person out nowadays in short order, but runners can do it pretty easy for an hour or two.


----------



## Jemal

the average person walks at a pace of around 3 mph, with a running speed of around 15 mph.  8 mph is close to the speed of the average jogger.


----------



## Jemal

Things in no particular order: 
Grid does know which room Laura's in.

Speed is based off the assumption of 'normal' movement, not double moving or running (Which would be fatiguing but is possible)

Zerith - Post the sheet to the RG I'll give it a final once over there when I get some more time.

Zerith/BBS - So from what I'm getting, it Looks like Felix/Laura met in a train station, quickly bonded, and ended up discovering (Or revealing) their similar natures.  They are currently holed up inside the hotel.  Laura believes there is someone after her, but doesn't know who or why.  It's up to you two why she's been staying in doors - Paranoia, waiting, maybe you know the agents are watching, maybe you don't.  Felix could indeed be coming and going, and know about the agents, but have not figured a safe way out of the country yet.  If he's been careful/catlike, it's probable the agents don't even know about him.


----------



## Zerith

anyways, the whip I saved in word was an old one, took me a bit to fish out the up to date one, it's posted/edited in now though :3


----------



## Zerith

Anyways, since Terry and Felix are both Griffon corp employes, should/do they know each other? could simplify things.


----------



## Walking Dad

This site could be of interest if you have to post without your books around:

d20herosrd


----------



## jkason

Zerith said:


> Anyways, since Terry and Felix are both Griffon corp employes, should/do they know each other? could simplify things.




Cassandra and Uomo are Griffin, as well, but it's a big organization, so if they've not been assigned to one another before, and since this 'assignment' wasn't Griffin but rather the organization Griffin's trying to size up, I'm not sure what information can / would have been transmitted.

I suspect, though, that we're fast approaching a point when we're not planning, but just talking in circles. May just need to make a move and deal with the consequences, since we can't seem to agree on a course of action that really eliminates the risks.


----------



## Voda Vosa

True. I guess the device its our best bet, at least without DM intervention.


----------



## Jemal

Again sorry for the massive delays, like i said before, been having some irl problems first.

Terry and Felix are both 'low-level' members of gryphon corp, and since Felix has been on mission/out of country for the entire time Terry's been a member, that makes it even less likely they'd know each other. 
Uomo, on the other hand, would know everybody in the corp, so would know who Felix is.

I'll be updating IC asap.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'll like to know what Uomo knows about Felix, I guess I can get something to get us out of this bottleneck.
Hope your RL things get better Jemal. For your own good, not because I'm terribly hooked by this game. Not at all for that. =)


----------



## Jemal

Uomo knows pretty much whatever's on the character sheet that isn't 'secret'.  Zerith, what would Felix have kept secret from the company?


----------



## Zerith

... I've been zoned out of this for a bit it would seem ^_^

Anyways, dos Felix even have a phone right now? they cost 1 ep he dos not have. ^_^;

also, if he did have one it might have been hard to explain why no one has called him, worried or at least asking where he was, for how long? if he disabled it that is one thing, but then he could not have message :/
He has not yet told Laura teh truth about himself, not entirely anyways ^_^;
[Note; I'll just say he was having his calls forwarded to their room ;3]

I don't see why Uomo wouldn't know Felix and at least an over view of what he can do; but he would also know: Felix can't speak porchagese, he is not based in Brazil, he is fast, but he can't run crosss country on demand; he needs to get on a plane(or the like) and travel conventionally. He is as fast as any given land animal, but he is not the flash 

Basically, unless Uomo was keeping tabs on him, Uomo would not know he was even in the general area of Brazil.
^_^;

Basically, I thick a lil more logistics might have been needed in a normal situation of this type 

Addon: btw, is Uomo asking Felix to go to the hotel he is already at or go to the one the general party is in?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Few things for you to keep in mind:
-If Felix was in Brazil, Uomo would have already known it form Gryphon's intel.
-If Felix doesn't have a cellphone, which he should, Uomo could always reach him at local phones.
-I assume Gryphon didn't have to call, because the organization knew where you were all the time. They have like, mutants that can speak to security systems, they know everything!
-Uomo is speaking German to Felix, which is noted in his languages.
-Uomo is asking him to meet him in the hotel he is in, not in the one Laura is in.


----------



## Jemal

Aye, Uomo is basically Gryphon's #2, so he knows most of what goes on with the corp, he'd know of any agents in the area, but not necessarily why they're there, or their _exact_ location.

As far as Cell phones, I'd just assume it'd be standard provided gear for field operatives.  They want to be able to contact their agents without sending a speedster/teleporter/something else that might be conspicuous to talk to you.


----------



## Zerith

so he is getting a phone for free? alright :3
Making a post, At last! ^_^


----------



## Jemal

BTW Zerith, I don't want to sound overly critical, b/c you're obviously fairly talented with your writing, but you have some rather odd grammatical/spelling issues..

EX: 


> Felix thought to himself while pondering if his new destination was within easy weakling distance.



Weakling = Walking?



> ‘a grin and wonder list’



Wanderlust perhaps?



> ‘Ahhh… I’d hate to be the one that managed to get tracked by those armatures…’



Think that's Amateurs.  

Again, not wanting to nit pick too much, I've just noticed that a lot of your posts read like it was very well written.. in another language, and then run through a computer translation program that sometimes accidentally fills in words with a similar sounding word that has a completely different meaning.  
The tone and feel of them makes sense, and it conveys an imaginative and intelligent mind behind it, but the sentence structure and spelling errors are strange.
I've been told the exact same things whenever I try talking to people on non-english boards using a translate program, so I was just curious..


Sorry, my Writer/Editor-critique mode kicks in sometimes on the boards.


----------



## Zerith

Autism, was told I would never read when I was a kid ^_^;
so yeah, I type like a kid, be happy it was ran through word 
That said, I love critiques. they help me get better with grammar
(also, have been forgetting to proof read my posts all the way through ^_^;
I'm working on it though :3)


----------



## Walking Dad

So the spell correction is messing things up? Happens to us non native speakers, too, correcting it to the wrong term. Congratulation to coping with your condition. How far is your character portrayal finished? I really like your art!


----------



## Zerith

scanned a few hours ago, so yeah, 1/3 don now. I need to do 2 more now :3
Picture One


----------



## BBs

Sorry to sound stupid, but just making sure, does the Grid make it to my room a-okay?


----------



## Zerith

alright, gonna be gone a weak, see you guys latter :3


----------



## Jemal

Allright, back after the busy/holiday season.  Will be updating to all of my games within the next day or two.  The ones I GM will likely be a little later than the others b/c they take a bit more time to post.


----------



## Zerith

Well, I is back :3
and, new picture! 

for refreance, yes, the shirt that fits him normaly in his human form, draps down to his knees as a werekitty!


----------



## Zerith

Two weak latter: I want Nachos :/


----------



## Jemal

UGh, sorry folks, thought I'd be getting more time but I haven't, I may have to put this on hold for a while longer, but I do intend to continue.


----------



## Zerith

nearing 3 weeks more latter: yes, bump, but don't bump the IC, it clutters it up  needlessly and sends the message to everyone watching the IC that  the story is moving once again when it has not budge :/


----------



## BBs

True, but desperation at this point, eh? 3 weeks is a long one.


----------



## Jemal

As I said before, It may be a while before I'm able to continue DMing, still barely keeping up with my Playing right now.  Sorry to all for the delays, but I'd rather wait and then get back to a good game than just crap something out now that's no good.


----------



## Zerith

I can respect this, but can you give us an idea of when? Are we waiting for the end of the semester? less time? more? "A while longer" is so very indecisive in terms of when :/


----------



## Jemal

Well good news is I should be able to start up with this again soon (Within the week), assuming people are still interested.
Once again sorry about the long wait.


----------



## Zerith

yesh, so it will start again within 8 weaks of stopping XD
and yeah, still interested


----------



## Walking Dad

Still interested!


----------



## Shayuri

I'm witchoo.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yeah, for sure I'm in.


----------



## jkason

I'm still 'round, too.


----------



## BBs

Still here.


----------



## Jemal

Well that works for me.  I should have an update post up hopefully in the next couple days.


----------



## Zerith

you have 22 hours and 34 minuts left on your self imposed 1 week deadline! Mwah haha ha!


----------



## Jemal

I'll be posting the update when I get home after work tonight.


----------



## Zerith

This pleases me, Proceed.

Also, now that I think it's too late for BBs to reyple before you update, I'm going to point out that BBS could have replied at any time after my post to make chit-chat/character-development.

Felix and Laura prity much excused themselves from the action zone and as such could have taken minutes to talk about just about anything without disrupting the time flow back at the scene.
(This is assuming that none of the goons could beat Felix's stealth roll of 23 before he got away)

If this was a comic book the cut away would be convenient for letting  the readers get to know Felix and Laura more while avoiding geting boged down in an action scene where everyone else who have splintered up ruining from nameless goons, saves pages :3
(and lets something happen to party members off screen, but meh, that's out of place in a RP :3)

then again this would have lasted for 1-2 posts each and kinda gotten everyone else's hops up


----------



## BBs

I was assuming something came up, haha! Sorry  Also thought that since she was just picked up, and sped up in matter of mere seconds that she would be a bit shocked to say anything, wouldn't you? DA DA DUMMMM!


----------



## Zerith

Yes, however, it was your initiative to assume minutes had passed, after they broke away from the group it's assumed they would do their own thing for as long as it took the others to meet back up with them at the meeting place: unless Felix had motive to just sprint the undefined distance (he is not the flash, he can sprint 64 mph but that's a mad dash for him) he would return to human form and then just walk with Laura from there in the open.

in any case, she had, or rather has, plenty of time to get over the shock and react. he's not able to move from one part of the city to the other in a blink of the eye (a miss conception that I'm trying to avoid)
Unless Jemal says otherwise, you could say even several minutes had passed without any time flow fall out :3


----------



## BBs

Okie dokie then, my bad.


----------



## Zerith

It's fine, no harm was done, and this kind of knowledge comes with experience 

 HOWEVER!!!
Jemal, you've exceeded your self imposed time limit This displeases me!

Report to Alaska! we shall have hot coco and club baby seals until I am amused enough to forget! 
Also, we will then have baby seal jerky, It's Delicious! 
I'm hungry now, I shall have a taco with tortilla chips in it


----------



## Jemal

working on the post now, though as far as the Felix-Laura RP, methinks you guys will have some time for that.


----------



## Jemal

IC finally updated.


----------



## Zerith

I've had my Tortilla chip taco, and it was good...
I'll see about having a post up, I might go to bed first though


----------



## Dr Professor

*Room for new player?*

Hi, I'm new to EN, but an old hand at gaming. I have a set of M&M 2E I picked up and can have something ready by mid week for your looksie. I tend towards brains as opposed to brawn characters with a wide variety of abilities at lower levels (vs two mega powers).

Let me know at your convenience. I will watch for your reply.

Jim


----------



## Zerith

we're running e3, and I don't know what all changed from e2 to e3 so, warned 

that said, most of the characters are on the bright side, they run an average of 3.5 int
One is immortal, one controls cold, one has the power of Telekinesis, one is basically a techomage(with the ability to turn into living lighting), one is like rouge from X-men (minus the power stealing, and thus her flight as well), and one is a werecat.
(as I'm typing this, I'm with-strained under the blubber of mine cat, yesh, helps meh T_T)

Assuming Jemal is looking for a 7th active player, I would recommend either adding a brawny character or an dextrous one, maybe even both. but its up to you as to what you want to purpose to Jemal, but you might want to check out the RG, just note that Rathan and hero4hire are no longer active in the RP, so just overlook their characters ;3


----------



## Jemal

DR Prof - as Zerith said, we're playing 3rd ed, not 2nd ed, and currently have 6 players.  I'll keep you in mind if I have room in the future.

Players - Will be posting an IC update later today/tommorrow
*Most likely early morning*


----------



## Voda Vosa

For the others in the van, try spotting Felix and Laura, I forgot to mention that in the IC, I eddited the post, but in case you don't catch it


----------



## Jemal

will update IC soon, sorry bout the delay, not sleeping so well the last copule weeks, so kinda out of it.


----------



## Walking Dad

> Felix has speed 3 and quickness 4 while in his hybrid form:  the time  line I see is he snickered, free action; shape shifted while attempting  to not draw attention to himself, move and fluff action, attempted to  sneak while moving behind the woman, standard/move action, and spoke  again, at length: given his quickness is rank 4 I could easily argue,  this means it could have happened within 1 second, so another free  action.



I'm not th GM, but quickness doesn't give you more actions per turn. And only routine tasks can be performed accelerated, so nothing where you have to roll dice for, for example.

BTW, most of us are currently sitting in a car, unable to do anything beyond waiting. No need to get impatient on your part.


----------



## Zerith

Yes, it only speeds up routine actions and the only things that would  have taken too much time to normally fit in a combat round were routine  tasks that needed no rolls. everything he did that was not routine would  have fit nicely into a combat round's worth of actions; this is to say a  set amount of time that any of our characters can take without reprisal  beyond powers tailor made to work during another character's turn in  reaction.
in short, if his actions can fit into a combat round they should have no problem fitting into an out of combat round.

On a side note, if a player's actions take too long for one post when you trim it down, do a summery of what did happen, don't bother with what did not happen, should avoid confusion :3


----------



## Jemal

The problem comes when one player posts multiple things happening, then another player responds assuming that's what happened, and by the time the DM gets to post, he has to say "actually because player A did this, the npcs would have done this, and if they did and players B and C did what they posted, then Player B is currently dead."

I've had games where I went away for a day, and come back to literally a page full of posts that were all completely invalid because one character made an assumption at the beginning and everybody else continued off it.

Also, I don't use rounds outside of combat, I prefer for things to go more fluidly than "Player a takes his 6 seconds worth of action, then player b gets 6 seconds worth of action, then NPC A gets to respond for 6 seconds."  because thats not how life works.  You dont get to walk around talking and doing things for 6 seconds while everybody else waits patiently for their turn.  

People tend to react, respond, cut you off, etc.


Now, as to the speech, it's not that big of a deal, given that people tend to talk more in PBP than normal anyways (Much like comic books), but as I said before, I'd prefer keeping paragraphs of speech to times when people are actively listening and your character wont be interupted.  
And just for humours sake, on that comment that he could've said all that in one second... if he spoke anywhere NEAR that fast, nobody would be able to understand him.  The average human looses comprehension of words spoken faster than ~ 300 wpm.  translated into seconds, that's 5 words per second.  

To give you an example, Felix's speech was 70 words (Not counting those with 1 or 2 letters).  If he spoke that in SEVEN seconds, it would sound like this :
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4-CRv0ih28]steve[/ame]
Worlds fastest talker speaking 10.25 words per second.  

Not saying you CANT speak that fast - just that it'd be very difficult for people to understand.

I'm not going to enforce any 'word limits' because as I said before, both comics and PBP tend to be more wordy, I just don't want too much being said without giving others a chance to respond.  It's about balance and fairness.  Everybody gets their time to shine, just don't try for too much.


----------



## BBs

Forgiveness please if I posted too early, among other things if that is what you meant.


----------



## Jemal

Will update soon, probly tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## BBs

I don't know whether to say it in oc or ic, but I'm up for going back to USA.


----------



## jkason

FYI: Vacation notice


----------



## Jemal

sry all, D3.  will post soon.


----------



## Jemal

OK, update is up and now that you're nearing the end of the mission, everybody gets 5 pp.  There will also be additional non-pp rewards depending on how you handle the 'quest turn in'.


----------



## Zerith

5 PP... ?

All forms:
Portuguese: 1PP

Hybrid

changing morph array from increased action 2(standard) to 1(move)
The cost of the array changed from 5 to 6 PP

Claw(strike) got boosted to 5 from 4.
Cost changed from 8 to 9 PP

Fortitude increased form 4 to 6

Cat
Add quick 4 4PP

 Don :3


----------



## Walking Dad

Frost sheet with 5 PP added:

Trade-offs: -1 Att, +1 Damage ;  -3 Defense, +3 Toughness


*ABILITIES*
STRENGTH 1
STAMINA 2
AGILITY 2
DEXTERITY 6/3
FIGHTING 6/3
INTELLECT 1
AWARENESS 1
PRESENCE 0


26 PP

*POWERS*

*Cold Control (26):*
Energy Control (Cold) 11 (22)
AP: Create Object (Ice; Impervious Extra, Permanent Flaw) 11 (1)
 AP: Affliction 11 (resisted by Dodge, ranged, hindered/immobile/paralyzed (1)
 AP: Blast 11 (Ice) (1)
AP: Environment Control (Cold (extreme), Impede Movement, Visibility, selective) (1)

*Ice Surfing (5):*
Flight (Platform) 5 (5)


*Frozen Body (44):*
 Protection 11 (Extras: Impervious 13; Drawback: Noticeable) (23)
 Immunity (poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold) (11)
 Super-Senses (Infravision) (1)
 Enhanced Traits (Fighting 3, Dexterity 3) (12)


77 point total


*ADVANTAGES*
Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Power Attack, Precise Attack (Ranged, Cover), Ranged Attack (2), Uncanny Dodge

7 point total


*SKILLS* 
Acrobatics 4 (+6), Deception 4 (+4), Perception 5 (+6), Expertise (Sculpting) 4 (+5), Insight 3 (+4)

10 point total


*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +6 Close , Damage 1
Blast +8, Damage 11

*DEFENSE*
DODGE 7 (1)
PARRY 7 (1)
FORTITUDE 9 (7)
TOUGHNESS 13 (13 Impervious)
WILL 8 (6)


 15 PP

*POWER POINTS*
ABILITIES 26 + POWERS 82 + ADVANTAGES 7 + SKILLS 10 + DEFENSES 15  = TOTAL 140

Potential Trait (PL is 10)


----------



## BBs

ack sorry for the mis-read there Walking Dad


----------



## Shayuri

*Name*: Cassandra Allen
*Codename*: Fulcrum
*Power Level*: 9
*Power Points*: 140
*Earned Power Points*: 5
*Hero Points*: 1

*Description*: Cassandra is an attractive young woman in her early twenties with short, straight dark hair and exceptionally cute, large brown eyes. She constantly experiments with different hairstyles and styles of dress, trying to find something she likes but always discovering fatal flaws and discarding them. Cassie wears glasses, though just as often has contacts in.

Str 0 Sta 1 Dex 3 Agi 2 Fgt 1 Int 3 Awe 4 Pre 3 

Offense
Initiative: +2
Melee Attacks +1
Ranged Attacks +7
- Telekinetic Attacks +10

*Defenses*
Dodge +9
Parry +9
Toughness +9 (8 Impervious)
Fort +5 (+1 Con +4 base)
Will +7 (+4 awe +3 base)

*Skills *22sp (11pp)
Deception +4 (+7)
Insight +3 (+7)
Investigation +5 (+8)
Perception +3 (+7)
Persuasion +2 (+5)
Ranged Combat: TK +3
Technology +2 (+5)

*Advantages*
Attractive 1
Ranged Combat 4
Equipment 1 (5pts)

*Powers*
Telekinesis Array 41pp
Telekinesis +9 (Move Object, Perception, Subtle, Precise, 3pp/rnk+2) 32pp
AP - Throw Something Big +9 (Damage, Ranged, Line Area 1, Indirect 4, Subtle 3pp/rnk+5) 1pp
AP - Throw Lots of Little Things +10 (Damage, Ranged, Multiattack, Subtle, 3pp/rnk+1) 1pp
AP - Compression Wave +10 (Damage, Burst Area, Selective Attack, 3pp/rnk), 1pp

Telekinetic Deflection (Enhanced Defense: Dodge +7, Enhanced Defense: Parry +8) 15pp
Telekinetic Shield +8 (Protection, Sustained, Impervious) 16pp
Telekinetic Lift +6 (Flight, Platform, Subtle 1, 1pp/rnk+1pp) 7pp

Exp 0/5
Ranged Combat +1, 1xp
Deception +2, 1xp
Telekinesis +1, 3xp

*Equipment*
Camera
Cellphone
Computer
Audio Recorder
Flashlight

*Complications*
*Secret Identity* - Cassandra Allen, feisty investigative reporter for small circulation rag; and
has a conspiracy-theory themed website.
*Conspiracist *- Cassandra believes that the visible power structures of the world are merely facades crafted to distract the people from much more sinister, behind-the-scenes rulers who exert influence over sometimes even ordinary or trivial-seeming events. The specific conspiracy theories she endorses change periodically as she encounters ever more convincing ones on the internet.
*Motivation *- Cassandra is nearly obsessed with exposing the secrets and lies of those with authority over people...be it political authority of government bodies, or the economic authority of corporations and businesses, or even the spiritual authority of organized religion. Though she fights "small-time" crime as well out of sheer compassion and sense of civic duty, her real passion is going after malfeasance by those who 'have' against those who 'have not.'

Abilities 34 + Skills 11 (22 ranks) + Advantages 6 + Powers 82 + Defenses 7 = 140/140


----------



## jkason

Still trying to make my way through all my backlog (both gaming and work) from my vacay. Haven't made it to the IC thread, but since there are points to spend and I find myself no better at M&M builds, I'll go ahead and ask if anyone has any suggestions that seem to fit Grid's concept. I may just wind up boosting skills since he found himself up against better hackers than he is on this mission...


----------



## BBs

5 PP spent on 

Enhanced Traits(*Strength +6*, , Agility +4, Fighting +5) - added +1 enhanced trait to strength. = 2 more PP
Power Lifting *Rank 3* - added two more points into power lifting. = 2 more PP
Super Speed (*Improved Initiative*, Quicken +1, Speed +2) - added improved Initiative as an enhanced trait to super speed. = 1 more PP

if doing this wrong or something isn't right, jsut notify me please.


----------



## Walking Dad

[MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION] I still need your approval for my new sheet:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5918916-post343.html


----------



## Jemal

Don't see any problems with the changes so far.

Been out of town at a gaming con for a few days (And had to work a week straight before that to get the days off), but I'm back now and will be doing updates asap.


----------



## Zerith

I don’t have much to add to the present scene other than Felix answering Laura if she asks before turning back to the note pad, scribbling the rest of the way through it, and then handing it back to Uomo with abundantly thorough answers: fallowed by an in-depth brake down of the fiasco from his end of things.

Felix’s practical knowledge is limited, but his academic knowledge is not to be trifled with (and he can think and act a lot faster when n his hybrid form, so yes, it would be all don in one or two minutes :3

Also, cane we keep pure OoC posts out of the IC? :3


----------



## Walking Dad

Frost just waits if Uomo will comment on his response. Otherwise I'm good to go.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Uomo wouldn't had catch that since he was on the phone with Gryphon.


----------



## BBs

I've made my response and I am ready!


----------



## Walking Dad

Voda Vosa said:


> Uomo wouldn't had catch that since he was on the phone with Gryphon.



In this case is Frost ready.


----------



## Jemal

Remember to inform me of any changes to your character sheets, don't just edit them.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Alright, the changes were the following:

Skills:
+2ranks on Vehicles
+2ranks on Deception
+2ranks on Insight
+2ranks on Persuacion

Advantages: 
Ultimate effort (Deception)


----------



## jkason

Apologies. Changes below:

* I found my math was slightly off, and it looked like I had actually spent points on increasing Toughness, which isn't possible. I gave Grid Defensive Roll 4 instead, which has the same basic effect. My advantages didn't add up right, either, so I changed the listed Takedown to Takedown 2.

With the 5 points, I added the following ranks to existing in skills:

Deception: 2
Investigation: 2
Persuasion: 2
Stealth: 2

Also added the Well-Informed Advantage


----------



## Jemal

IC update is out.  Was hoping to post it yesterday, but was delayed.  Might be able to finish this scene before I leave for vacation, but probably not.. so close to finishing the chapter..

Jkason/VV - So long as those don't push your skills over the PL cap (I believe PL+10 for skills) they're fine.


----------



## Walking Dad

> ULTIMATE EFFORT (FORTUNE)
> 
> You can spend a Victory point on a particular  check and treat the roll as a 20 (meaning you don’t need to roll the die  at all, just apply a result of 20 to your modifier). This is not a  natural 20, but is treated as a roll of 20 in all other respects. You  choose the particular check the advantage applies to when you acquire it  and the GM must approve it. You can take Ultimate Effort multiple  times, each time, it applies to a different check. *This advantage may  not be used after you’ve rolled the die to determine if you succeed.*



BBM

This is why I dislike ultimate effort ...
just for future reference...


----------



## Jemal

I'll allow it for the moment b/c he did specify he wanted to use it before I told him whether or not it succeeded.  

For future reference though, yes that is good to know, TY Walking dad.


To anybody who has Ultimate Effort - If you intend to use it from now on, DO NOT roll.  If you post a roll I will not allow you to use ultimate effort, so please do try to remember.  Just post that you're using it and what the total is.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Oh, sorry there, I'm not very rules savvy. Wont happen again.


----------



## Walking Dad

I vote to take care of the lab first. It is much nearer and we don't loose the tie for a trip to Asia and back. And the enemy situation is much more clear at the lab. Storming all around through Asia may have actually negative consequences.
So, first lab, then girl.


----------



## jkason

Had Grid vote IC, but yes, he's more interested/comfortable in figuring out what's going on in the lab than in another international retrieval mission for the moment.


----------



## BBs

hmmm hard decision for me, going towards lab because even if we rescue the girl, what if this bio bomb is completed and wipes out all life including us saving the girl. Plus no ransom, does the girl really need rescuing? 0_o o_0


----------



## Zerith

if it was a mere kidnapping with a mutant doing it, it would not be on Phoenix's radar.
Wasn't Laura, a woman who he plans to more or less create an elixir of immortality from, just another mutant? the girl could be part of this aim or part of another


----------



## BBs

Heh, lab it is then, with a land slind of 5, might as well vote it to make it 6 , as for phoenix's plot, no idea what he's plotting, that dastardly devil! ... Hive mind devil like freaky deaky mutant guy


----------



## Zerith

Ok, I’m trying to make sense of your last post Voda, character wise.
From what I can tell Uomo is a strait laced, intelligent character; he will deceive an enemy but he is transparent those he deems an ally.

Meanwhile:
- Uomo is highly experienced, he should have be able to square things as simple as funding away during the plain flight if not during the drive from the cabin. He did not.
-Giving Felix a credit card is a bit of a half solution; Felix’s active aliases are too young to rent a room without rising red flags. In order for them to use the card to get a room someone else (basically Laura) would have to be the one to rent the room while the card is used at a previous stop at an ATM to gain cash preemptively…  Also, what’s the pin? Felix just got this card and has no idea what it could be.
Simply giving them an sensible amount of cash would have been simpler and more affective then having them have to go to an ATM, that takes pictures of anyone using it. (also, if the card has Felix’s actual name on it, he would spread it on the spot, he is not going to use something that leaves a meaningful paper trail)
-Felix waited until after Uomo walked away to voice anything, and even then the first thing was beneath his breath and he never yelled; yet Uomo responded to the utterance from the distance anyways, chucked a credit card at him, made him look petty, winked, and then walked away.

Seems like Uomo is sending Felix a message 

If we go back an additional post things start to really aggravating for Felix: Uomo chooses to take a novice reporter along with him to survey a compound in place of, rather than in addition to, the trained spy and infiltrator that Uomo has a full history on.
Even with his general lack of field experience, Felix is more qualified for surveillance duty then anyone in the party save for Uomo himself. 
Felix had assumed Uomo had the ‘were they were staying at’ thing more or less dealt with, a safe house or sum such, given that it was never mentioned before; instead Felix basically finds out that he is in the group responsible for getting sleeping quarters and he’s likely the only one in the group who can afford the expense. While it’s the lesser of the things gnawing at him at this point, it’s the one he choose to vent through.
[The job of securing a room basically meant, to Felix anyway, renting the room(s) and sweeping it for bugs, Felix knows how to look for bugs, but Grid can sweep for them better then he can and even then faster, and since he can’t pay for the room himself, do to looking to young, he is rather useless in the endeavor. (while a single room could work, a preference for more is made to allow party members to rest as needed
The Car is much of the same, they would want to buy a van of some kind, given their numbers, but, thanks to the nature of Grid’s power, they could rent a van and then have him falsified the van’s computer (with only basic equipment you can check out exactly what a vehicle has done while it was on: so if someone plugged into their vehicle for diagnostic information they can get the information needed to know where all the vehicle has been, how it got were, and when. Highly incriminating given what their planning on doing if it’s not doctored)]
All in all, Felix is nigh useless in securing a room or car once the issue of paying for it is taken care of when Grid is a part of the group doing so.

And what is driving him furthest up the wall is that he can get the closest to the lab without setting off a complex wide alert while observing it, for the longest length of time, He would have the easiest time getting out of dodge if something went wrong and he knows it.
__

I'm just really at a lose here :/


----------



## Voda Vosa

You are indeed, because there are several things you got wrong:


> If we go back an additional post things start to really aggravating for Felix: Uomo chooses to take a novice reporter along with him to survey a compound in place of, rather than in addition to, the trained spy and infiltrator that Uomo has a full history on.



1) Uomo and Fulcrum are not going to the compound to scout it. They are going to hotels, casinos, and other places in Vegas to search info about the lab. The proper infiltration would take place later, in which Felix would take part.



> yet Uomo responded to the utterance from the distance anyways, chucked a credit card at him, made him look petty, winked, and then walked away.



2) This 







> “Why do I have to pay for everything!?”



 was voiced and in any section it was mentioned it was a low voice rant. At any rate Uomo didn't want to make him look petty, he just solved the problem. 

3)Never said you should use your aliases for the credit card. as for the pin, yeah, I missed that one out. Don't actually think that level of detail was unnecessary. 

Hope this clears things out


----------



## Zerith

On the plain, from Brazil, Felix took out his own credit cards and pointed out to Laura that it would be rather odd if he went by his real name and tried to use one(if he had to) when they were all for David Fletcher (even more so considering the same name was on his ID.)

And a reminder, he is a cypher ;3
__

Still wondering how Uomo herd FElix so easily after walking away, but meh. 
__



> *Meanwhile I'll gather some information the old fashioned way.*



This is so open ended: because of this one question: How old fashioned dos the immortal guy mean?
Felix knows Uomo is very very old, how old? Felix is not sure, but old enough that what Uomo calls old fashioned could literally be the Spanish Inquisition ("No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!") or from times before that, Uomo might have meant going into the lab by himself, with a stick, before everyone else. The words "Old Fashioned" with Uomo's age leaves almost any option open.

So yes, plenty of room for Felix to miss read the situation
__
as for the details, the devil i in them! he will dinny din on your soul if you forget them and thus your dues! 
But really, I don't like using the derp-stick to bypass over sights, sets a bad precedent 
So, when Uomo said 'your name' did he mean Felix's real name or David Fletcher?


----------



## Voda Vosa

> This is so open ended: because of this one question: How old fashioned dos the immortal guy mean?
> Felix knows Uomo is very very old, how old? Felix is not sure, but old enough that what Uomo calls old fashioned could literally be the Spanish Inquisition ("No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!") or from times before that, Uomo might have meant going into the lab by himself, with a stick, before everyone else. The words "Old Fashioned" with Uomo's age leaves almost any option open.
> 
> So yes, plenty of room for Felix to miss read the situation




If Felix does interpret that, leave it that way, I'm concerned if I offend you, not the character. 



> So, when Uomo said 'your name' did he mean Felix's real name or David Fletcher?



Felix, otherwise he would be too young to use a credit card I guess.


----------



## Jemal

will post update sometime tonight hopefully.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## BBs

The Wii sucks


----------



## Zerith

The wii is good! ... it just needs some games other then Wii fit...
Any ways :3
__

Voda, trust me, you would know if I was honestly angry at you 
And, I'm not awere of a age limit on credit cards: the only thing is someone has to be on the hook for them, a bank is not going to give a kid one unless the kid has some kind of collateral; a cosigner can provide this and it's not uncommonly the parents in these cases.

Is it odd for a kid to have his own credit card? yes, bazaar? no. Most perents won't trust their teenager with a credit card, some do hover. The other option is a debit card: these work in reverse to a credit card but fulfill the same function, their also more commonly given to children then credit cards ;3

You sure it's Felix's real name?


----------



## Jemal

OK, time for GM upgrades: In order your characters were introduced.
You'll each be getting an additional 5 pp, but of my choosing.  I know most people prefer to build their own characters, but these are the things I see your character doing/experiencing/learning via proximity.

For example, you're EACH getting ranks in deception from all the deceiving and hanging around Uomo recently.
[sblock=Walking Dad]
Based on Frosts experiences and actions, I'm giving him 4 ranks in Intimidate, 2 in Deception, 2 in Insight, and 2 in Perception.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Shayuri]
2 ranks in Deception, 1 rank Insight, 1 rank Investigation
All the heavy lifting Cass has been doing lately has strengthened her 'mental muscles'.  Your TK array is getting an extra 3 pp.  It should now look like this:
Telekinesis Array 38pp
Telekinesis +11 (Move Object, Perception, Subtle, Precise, 3pp/rnk+2) 35pp
AP - Throw Something Big +10 (Damage, Ranged, Line Area 1, Indirect 4, Subtle 3pp/rnk+5) 1pp
AP - Throw Lots of Little Things +10 (Damage, Ranged, Multiattack, Subtle, Indirect 4, 3pp/rnk+5) 1pp
AP - Compression Wave +10 (Damage, Burst Area, Selective Attack, 3pp/rnk), 1pp
*Also not sure how you want to write it, but I'm adding a linked affliction to your compression wave: Affliction 10, Fort save: Dazed, Stunned, Limited degree (worth 5 pp)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Jkason]
First off, I've gone over your sheet a couple times and can't actually find an ability that lets you remotely access the web - Radio sense lets you 'hear' radio/cell, and remote sensing lets you look through cameras, but nothing actually gives you wi-fi. SO, i'm giving you a "wi-fi" feature.
Also, based on you recent activity/experiences, I'm giving you an extra 2 ranks each in Deception and Tech (Which will max your tech for the current PL).

There will also be another two points worth coming, but what they are will depend on how your conversation with Genie ends up.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Voda Vosa]
I'm giving Uomo 2 Benefit Advantages: Wealth 1 (Gryphon money) and an Alternate identity for the persona he used with the Hive.
1 rank each in Vehicles, Athletics, Insight, Investigation, and Deception, and one more skill point of your choosing in any of those skills.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Zerith]
All forms: 1 rank Stealth & Athletics, 2 ranks Deception, Insight. 4 ranks Intimidation.
And yes, I know your stealth is already maxed in cat form, just go with it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=BBs]
2 ranks Deception, Insight.
Advantage: Luck
Powers: Your Super Speed has increased due to your proximity to Felix. You haven't been 'actively' draining him, but passively 'borrowing' some of his speed.  Your superspeed increases to Imp init 2, Speed 2, Quick 2 (6 pts)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Awesome, I like your method better, makes sense. I'll chose investigation for my new skill point.


----------



## Zerith

I know you said to go with it, but do you mean his cat form's stealth score will be left at the hard cap or allowed to move up more?
Just figured I'd ask before modding the character sheets


----------



## Jemal

It goes up.


----------



## Shayuri

Eenteresting!

Thanks!

I shall be posting. Found the new IC thread. Just had a hell of a couple of days the latter half of this week. Bleh.


----------



## Jemal

bummer.  Hope the next week is better for ya.


----------



## Shayuri

Thanks.

Also, that Affliction isn't gonna work the way you're thinking it will. It has to match its linked power's area effect and selective attack. That bumps its cost up to 20pp for rank 10.


----------



## BBs

cool thanks for the points! Awesome system to!


----------



## Jemal

Thnx Shay, completely forgot about that. Ok I'll limit it to the first degree and then you can choose either Another limit of your choice, or it'll only be 5 ranks.


----------



## Zerith

> Zerith - I believe Frost was just asking if  anybody else wanted to order room service, he didn't indicate that he  intended to go out, but if WD's ok with it he could do that.



Oh, I know that, but Felix wants to cook since he has basically been unable to do so since meeting Laura
Basically, it was something to cause RP over if the stuff with Cassandra and Uomo dragged on ;3
-It can Basically be ignored one way or the other without causing the RP to skip a beat, and, WD, if you want more to work with, you can fully expect the whole innocent/kitten eyes thing if Frost 'resists'


----------



## Voidrazor

Hi Jemal! Its been a while since I've been around, but I still remember fondly playing some truly epic 3.5 with you. This one looks like a lot of fun too, and I've been itching to get my hands dirty with M&M3. It does seem like you have a pretty full party though. Would you consider having me with a character that does shadowy stuff in the background rather than running around with the other PC's?  I'm still catching up on the IC threads, but I was thinking of playing Phoenix's estranged son. He'd have a finger in every pie, and would seek mutant takeover of society, but he would be a committed pacifist.


----------



## BBs

Okay so the plan was Laura would bring about twenty bucks, and hit the slots machines, now can I use the luck advantage to hit the jack pot? Because after, especially if she wins the jack pot, I'm planning to make her drink till she's drunk. With the stuff she's recently been through, I'd think she would try to relax, even though she'll probably over do it ... and not mean to.  That should bring more entertainment, drunk life siphoning mutant having a party


----------



## Zerith

Yeah, meanwhile, Felix, the second oldest PC, can't gamble in LA... He will be doing some 'stock trading' in a short while though ;3
Nothing like outsider trading when you know something is about going to happen and you have a several thousand to move around in change


----------



## Jemal

Loving the side-plots forming guys, keep it up.  That's the kinda thing that makes the world come alive 

Razor!  Long time no see.  I'm not too fond of separate parties (Though I do it often, I really shouldn't) b/c the time gets wonky - One group skips trhough a couple days in a single post, and another can take weeks or more to go through a single day.  I'd be fine with you joining in, but I'd much prefer you joining the Team.  Might be able to work out a solo thing, but we'd have to put some work into keeping the timelines straight.


----------



## Shayuri

Now as for the story Cassandra filed...

Lets put it down as an op/ed piece relating to the 'ice monster' incident, where she criticizes some of the hysterical hyperbole that circulated through the press. She points out that despite some damage done, no one was actually hurt, and suggests that without more information it's premature to speculate about what brought the whole thing on.


----------



## Jemal

Does the article mention or allude to the fact that Cass was actually there?


----------



## Shayuri

Given that Cass has no legitimate reason for being there, and was most likely officially not there, no. She's not going there.


----------



## Zerith

Given that Laura dos not know better yet, as she has not had to deal with Felix when he is cooking.. Lets just hop nothing prevents him from making his Chicken Fettuccini Alfredo, or his German chocolate cake... He likes whole milk with his cake :3

Yeah... pasta and cake, not exactly a low fat diet XD


----------



## BBs

Hehehe she does love to eat healthy, but wouldn't mind eating something tastey


----------



## Voidrazor

Jemal said:


> Loving the side-plots forming guys, keep it up.  That's the kinda thing that makes the world come alive
> 
> Razor!  Long time no see.  I'm not too fond of separate parties (Though I do it often, I really shouldn't) b/c the time gets wonky - One group skips trhough a couple days in a single post, and another can take weeks or more to go through a single day.  I'd be fine with you joining in, but I'd much prefer you joining the Team.  Might be able to work out a solo thing, but we'd have to put some work into keeping the timelines straight.




Hmm, I'm not sure if the concept I had in mind would work well within the team. Possibly, but there might be niche infringement with Voda Vosa's char in terms of shadowy contacts and connections, and the pacifism thing would have to be watered down. 

If solo, I would defer to the other PCs timeframe. My guy, The Consortium, would have clones spread  across several institutions. So when the other PC's were in slow time, I would focus on the minute by minute actions of a single clone infiltrator. And when the others were zipping along, I'd jump back to the original, receiving reports and plotting on a macro scale.

But if that doesn't sound workable to you, let me know. I'll do a re-think and either adapt the concept, come up with a different concept for this game, or play an unseelie fae in your arena game.


----------



## jkason

Jemal said:


> I'm giving you an extra 2 ranks each in Deception and Tech (Which will max your tech for the current PL).




I thought I was already maxed on Tech for PL 9 (I thought skills were locked at ranks = PL from one of the house rules)? If not, then that's perfect; I'd meant him to be maxed out in any case.  

Does the 'wi-fi' option come with a specific PP cost I should note, or do you just want me to add it to his machine communication power as a note?


----------



## BBs

Jemal said:


> [sblock=BBs]
> 2 ranks Deception, Insight.
> Advantage: Luck
> Powers: Your Super Speed has increased due to your proximity to Felix. You haven't been 'actively' draining him, but passively 'borrowing' some of his speed.  Your superspeed increases to Imp init 2, Speed 2, Quick 2 (6 pts)
> [/sblock]




Something just occoured to me, my speed in super speed was +2 already, does it stay at +2, or increase to +3? I've already made the changes to make it +3 so far, but forgot to even mention aboot this X(


----------



## Zerith

jkason, there is no skill cap that I know of, it can go up to 999999999+ at PL1
that said, the modifier to the dice from the skill/related stat is caped at  PL + 10 :3


----------



## Voda Vosa

There is a skill cap. I think it's PLx2 or 3


----------



## Zerith

the _modifier_ cap is 19 at PL9, to make your statement true it would have to be either 18 or 27

Further, its a modifier cap and not a skill cap because if it was a skill cap then a character with an extra high stat could have a higher skill cap then other characters, in addition to all the other bonuses derived from having higher stats.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Oh I see. Good to know!


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Is this literally recruitment always open?   my R/L game broke down I need some sort of fix.


----------



## Jemal

RE skills: Yes, the best modifier you can get on a skill check is PL + 10, that's including ranks, ability, and any other mods.

That being said however, the bonuses I give you guys can take them over the caps, AND I do plan on raising the PL, probably after this mission.

Jkason - The Wi-fi is a 1pp feature.

Voidrazor - Hmm, Lets leave that up to the others - What does everybody think? Should we try a split party or not?

Darwin - Yes it is.  This is actually a perfect time to Join, as Voidrazor is coming in to and I have options to work new people in.  I would suggest skimming through the OOC thread and reading anything posted by me (look for the Red fist symbol to make skimming easier).  I answer a lot of questions that are relevant to the game and don't always remember to copy the info into the first post (my bad, I do intend to go though and compile at some point...)


----------



## Voda Vosa

A little background first:
I've been a bad DM. Bad not because I lacked motivation, or elaboration on adventures plots and combats, or come up with brilliant (I love myself) ideas. I'm a bad DM because I have not managed to pull through several of my campaigns. And I do hate that, but it gets to a point where you just lose any potential interest in running a game. So my advice here is not "Do like me cuz I'm Batman and I'm cool" but "Try not to step on my DM corpse on your way to great DMing". I did split my party in most of my failed games, split beginnings, split after a common start, splitting splitting splitting . And it was hard as DM to keep up the several plots. Like, hard enough to give up games, or harder enough for players to drop from the game. WD's been there, Jkason too, and I'm not sure of our werecat but I think he has too.
My advice would be *not *to split the party.

Regards,

Batman.​


----------



## BBs

splitting up can get too complicated when it gets too much X(, going to disagree with it for now at least.


----------



## Zerith

do to the parties nature of spiting itself up before and after combat/ major events, so I think we should avoid spiting the main party up any more, as it is we get 3 parries active right now: luckily they have to group back up commonly, thus avoiding major issues...

So I'm voting for one party; besides, if your PC is never directly interacting with the other PCs you might as well be in a single PC game 
I mean, having the character commonly working in the party's back ground and shying away from the action is one thing, but being the wizard who fling spells from a continent away is not really all that dynamic...


----------



## Voda Vosa

Completely unrelated, but this is what I meant when I told you to watch your typing:



Zerith said:


> do to the parties nature of *spiting* itself up before and after combat/ major events, so I think we should avoid *spiting* the main party up any more, as it is we get 3 *parries* active right now: luckily they have to group back up commonly, thus avoiding major issues...




Spiting: That's throwing your saliva and mucus to other people.
Parries: That's several people avoiding attacks (From verb parry)

My advice: Don't trust automatic corrector, if you are unsure how to spell what you want in english, google translator is your friend, if not, try a dictionary. I'm not native english speaker myself, but in an english speaking community, its you who need to do the extra work. Don't want to be an ass here, just trying to push you to be better at this language.

Edit: I had to correct the spelling of Completely! Hahaha! The irony!


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Ok I have skimmed the whole OOC thread... working on the IC thread.

I have basically one question at this point.

I see you want like a more realistic all mutants thing, would that exclude a paragon style archetype?    Flight, Strength, Toughness.     

If that's too powered and your wanting more street level I can go with a backup concept.


----------



## Zerith

… I should stop making any kind of post at 4 am ^_^;

Anyways, DarwinofMind, a Classic paragon archetype would fit just fine, the revised paragon archetype, not so much.
The golden boy for both are superman.

The classic paragon is stronger, tougher and faster than a normal person: their simply superior then a normal character.
The revised paragon archetype has every power of the classic archetype, and then is improved with laser eyes! And other none-assorted super powers!

Superman use to be able to be “able leap tall buildings in a single bound.” Then the animators got tired of drawing him jumping around and just gave him the ability to fly, his powers only grew from there. Also, the powers he already had got stronger and stronger, until he became able to juggle planets, his strength grew until he was able to lift jetliners before that, but juggling planets eventually, and napping inside stars, yeah…

The general rule of thumb is the powers need to fallow a central theme. but it's easy to roll the character's powers back to classic and leave the character itself intact


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Oh I was definately not talking about the revised paragon.

I'm wanting something along the lines of Golden Age superman, +flight

As for a central theme, I'm actually imagining it's subconscious manipulation of inertia and gravity right around her.     She isn't really thinking about controlling gravity she's thinking about flight,  she doesn't think of it as making stuff lighter she just thinks she's strong.   

Looking similar in powers to the paragon in the 3e book, but really doesn't need to be that powerful even.


----------



## Jemal

I'm not really fond of 'lots of powers' in this mutant setting.  Str/invul is an ok combination b/c that's a classic/easy to explain.  If you wanted to take the super-jumping from original that'd be fine (It's a common power of super-strength characters), but adding flight to the combo isn't something I think fits with the theme of the campaign.

Of course we could come up with a 'one theme explanation' for pretty much any combination of powers, but my general idea with this is one or two powers centralized around your mutation.  I've already let some people add a few not-so-obvious ones (Grid's teleport/permeate for example.) But for the most part they all have a simple, short 'theme' that sums them up, and you can guess just from that what they're capable of.
Uomo - Immortal spy
Cassanda - Telekinesis
Grid - Electrically powered Hacker
Felix - Werecat
Laura - Life-Draining(like Rogue) *Laura's got several enhanced traits that break the trend, but there are story reasons behind her mutation being different*

If we said your power was "gravity control", that doesn't immediately make people think "Oh he's super strong, invulnerable, and capable of flight".
Do you understand where I'm coming from on this?


----------



## Walking Dad

You forgot Frost: Cyrokinesis and permanently frozen body. (variation of the common ice sheathed body)


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Yes that does make sense....

Super Jumping doesn't appeal to me, 

If i went with keeping flight and doing gravity control full out would that be too much of an overlap with your telekinetic?


----------



## Jemal

apologies WD, how could I have forgotten the original?!?  My bad.

Darwin - Hmm, depends on what you mean by gravity control.. There's tonnes of different things that could be justified under that descriptor.. Increasing/decreasing gravity could do a lot..


----------



## Zerith

Actually, if he has instinctual, localized control, of mass/density, he can mimic nigh invulnerability, flight, super speed, strength and endurance.
Starting in order:

He can make himself extra dense while making everything in his proximity less dense: this would lessen the amount of energy he is hit with and better allow him to absorb it without being knocked around

The most complex use of the power, the simplest way to fly is to make himself lighter than air, but this lacks a stable means of lateral movement in and off itself. An alternative to the above  is he could make the air above himself less dense while also making the air around and beneath himself heavier: lighter than air is a relative concept, and if the air above him is lighter its less able to weigh him down ;3
and as for getting around he would have several options starting with Swimming through the air! (with extra thick air to push himself off of he could actually swim around rather than hover around comically while trying to swim in normal thin air.) Something he could also do in additon to or in place of would be to make half of the air infront of himself, the upper half, lighter then the surrounding air while making the lower half heavier, causing it to vacate the area in front of him and make a constant vacuum that vacuums him along, he could do the inverse behind himself for an added bit of thrust.
Oddly enough, with this means of thrust he would go fastest standing strait up rather than in a ‘superman’ pose or the like.

and as for speed: make any body part going forwards exceptionally light, and any part being used to push the rest of the body heavy, using the trick above to push air out of the way and onto to the character’s back can add even more speed.

Oddly enough he would be at his strongest when he is at his lightest: as normal you’re lifting both yourself and the object your lifting, but yourself is simply a given that is ignored ;3 making this lighter also helps mimicking raw strength, but he would be unable to do any hulk smash stuff (without smashing his own bones, Denser dos not mean tougher, glass is dense.
an odd aspect of using this power for ‘super strength’ is he can make himself and the object he is lifting, with the exception of his feet that would instead be super dense, very light and basically ignore his and the object’s combined center of gravity, allowing him to, possibly, uproot a tree and then use it as a baseball bat: with only super human strength, no matter how strong, swinging a tree like a bat would be imposable.

And making his body generally lighter means its working less hard, and thus able to do so for longer :3

Just a few thoughts


----------



## Walking Dad

How does increasing gravity makes someone more dense or tougher outside of comics? That is one aspect of comic physics I never got. And why is gravity control the same as ranged density control? Mass stays the same, regardless of gravity, this is why physics use mass instead of weight.

This is a honest question, not sarcasm.


----------



## Jemal

The only plausible Answer I have is: 
Comic book physics ≠ Real world physics

Also not sarcasm btw.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

My thought was the dubious angle of if you could manipulate the higgs boson, you could control gravity and inertia

So toughness would actually be a forcefeild that slows incoming attacks so much that they don't hurt so bad.

Anyways I'm thinking and I'll come up with an acceptable character concept today.


----------



## Voda Vosa

The higgs boson's still a theory btw! The guys from the collider have been shooting protons for years now, and statistically they need to do it for a while longer to have any meaninglful statistical probability to say anything about the higgs. 
I had a character in WD's game who had gravity control. He would increse the weight of opponents to pin them down, or reduce it to throw them up in the sky and let them fall to their doom. He also had a gravity vector switcher, that is changing the direction the gravity pulls, making it a ranged attack. He had a separate force field generator unrelated to gravity control, cuz he was a mad scientist so that gave him several gizmos.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

actually the announced the finding this morning...  http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/04/tech/physics-higgs-particle/index.html


----------



## Voda Vosa

I know, you see, they announced that they found a particle _coherent _with the higgs, although their statistical certainity is rather low, they necessarily need to keep bashing particles to get repeatably results. Notice how they use words like "consistent with" "characteristics match" etc. I'm a scientist too, that's why I know the slang for saying "We are not sure". It's statistically uncertainly at this point.
So while this is a milestone if you like, there's a great deal of data to be collected in order to say "We found the higgs boson."


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Yes fair point.... however I think we've gotten badly off topic


On topic I seem to be having trouble with a alternate character concept everything seems to overlap someone already in the party...  So I'm like looking all around for ideas today.


----------



## Voda Vosa

We don't have a science type character, nor tough hero either. You don't need to be super strong, I mean, who needs super strength if you have a gun? =P
Vittorio might be immortal but he doesn't take too much punishment before going down. We also don't have a heavy hitter. Frost is kind in the middle of both. 
Hmmm plant control? Poison Ivyshly perhaps
Mind control? we don't have prof X neither.


----------



## Shayuri

Cass is reasonably tough, and hits fairly hard. She's designed as an 'all arounder' though, not a specialist.

There could be room for a shapeshifter in the team. Someone able to easily assume alternate forms and appearances, combined with Uomo's moxie and Grid's ability to falsify ID's, would allow nearly unlimited infiltration ability. Such a character could also be quite formidable in combat via shapeshifted natural weapons and regeneration that's common to the concept.

Or you could look into the Illusion power...I have a character in another game who's focusing on permutations of that, and it's promising to be entertaining.  Not a powerhouse build, but tricky as hell and loads of fun.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Ok I'm liking the Shapeshifter... that has the abiltiy to step on the toes of ALL the party members not just one 

Rather than animal forms I'm thinking a copycat power...   Take on the power and appearence of the most recently touched person or material.


Actually I'm gonna go totally punny on the name... Katrina "CopyCat" Hallman


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Ok, I come to discover there's already a marvel character named copycat... but seeing as they have like all the english words tied up, I don't have a problem copycatting copycat if no one else does.


----------



## Voidrazor

Funny you should mention Illusion. I was leaning towards a mentalist of that persuasion in reformulating a character concept. 

Ideally, if its not too wide or strange a concept I'd like to play a teenager who was institutionalized because he could see, or claimed he could see, into the 'mental plane'. This mental plane is essentially a jumble of complex ideas in physical but non-euclidean form. While in the psychiatric hospital, he eventually managed to identify a couple of these objects/ideas, and pull them into the physical world. Or perhaps the mental plane doesn't exist and the objects are just a manifestation of his mutant power, its debatable. The first of these object would be 'the sleep of reason', providing access to mental Illusions and Mind Control. The second object would be 'invincible ignorance' providing resistible Invisibility and some defenses.

Sound workable? Sound workable enough that I could add a third object at this point usable only to stab people with?


----------



## BBs

I love these off-topic scientific discussions hehe , anyways I was planning for Laura to be a tank a while back, but that was when tin-man was playing. So now trying to work on that as much as possible if that helps at all. She doesn't have high standards of strength, nor imperviousness, but working on that.  And for those who play with me in other games, yes I <3 the high str, tanky tank.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Well one thing I liked about the mimic I'm building is I can do the infiltration stuff by mimicking a person, or I can do the tank by mimicking stone or steel


----------



## Voda Vosa

Voidrazor said:


> Sound workable enough that I could add a third object at this point usable only to stab people with?




Why? Aint a dagger pointy enough?


----------



## Zerith

well, my PC has the CS "Copycat" but the odds are, in RL, someone, sooner or latter, will also be using your name/monicker


----------



## Jemal

Razor - those sound more like things he learned than 'objects', what exactly did you have in mind? Are they actual objects (IE devices/removable powers)

So we've got A mimic and a psychic eh?  Interesting.  

Which brings up a question to both new and old players.  Would you guys prefer more spy/infiltration missions, more combat, or something else?
The current mish could go either way depending on your tactics, but what do you prefer?


----------



## Voidrazor

I was definitely thinking Removable. The question or whether they objectively exist as physical devices or are an imaginary (yet visible and grab-able) crutch with the same mechanics, I would like to be a mystery. The character would certainly think they are real. But it would ultimately be up to you.


----------



## Jemal

That works for me.  My character in Insight's game is similar, just wanted to know.


----------



## Zerith

I like how it is working out now: combat can be mostly, if not entirely, avoided through stealth and planing, but it's always an option either through goof up for choice


----------



## Voidrazor

Awesome! I'll get cracking on Hero Lab.


----------



## Jemal

Zerith said:


> I like how it is working out now: combat can be mostly, if not entirely, avoided through stealth and planing, but it's always an option either through goof up for choice




That's usually the way I try to run my games, just checking if anybody's itching for more action.


----------



## Walking Dad

Voidrazor said:


> Funny you should mention Illusion. I was leaning towards a mentalist of that persuasion in reformulating a character concept.
> 
> ...




The Illusion Power profile has some great suggestion for mental illusion, including an option to make them work like afflictions and two new modifiers, "Psychic" allow illusion of something you don't exactly know, like "targets worst fear", and "Variable Condition" that allows you to change the condition inflicted by Affliction with each use.


----------



## Walking Dad

Pure spy/infiltration would mean that Frost has to wait somewhere else, while the others do the job. Touching him, thermal scanners and the like all show him as non-normal.


----------



## Voidrazor

Thanks for the tip WD. I'll definitely pick up a copy.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I would like action as well, even if Uomo is made almost entirely for out of combat goodness.


----------



## Jemal

Yeah frosts not really got too much to do in the noncombat scenarios does he?


----------



## Walking Dad

Jemal said:


> Yeah frosts not really got too much to do in the noncombat scenarios does he?




He can use deception or help avert disasters (freezing floods, building dams, ...) but his powerset isn't helping for a covert mission, yes. But I don't see him more as a pure combat build than most sample characters in the rulesbook.


----------



## Zerith

Welp, Felix has interpose is a regenerating shapeshifter, we're going to be more or attacking a lab specialized in anti mutant bio weapons and with this development there is a very high probability of a fight; I sense the possibility for 'unexpected' mutation(s) starting to form in the near future


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Zerith said:


> Welp, Felix has interpose is a regenerating shapeshifter, we're going to be more or attacking a lab




I don't mean to be insulting just I'm having trouble understanding you here... is there missing words?


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'll start taking actions for Felix if you don't watch your typing Zerith! =D


----------



## Shayuri

_Welp, Felix has interpose, and is a regenerating shapeshifter. We're going to be more or less attacking a lab specialized in anti mutant bio weapons and with this development there is a very high probability of a fight; I sense the possibility for 'unexpected' mutation(s) starting to form in the near future._

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

I posted my Work in progess CopyCat
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...jemal-mutant-apocalypse-cast.html#post5962849

It's my first ever 3e character and it took me some time to understand a few changes so go easy on me... also it's not done, just laid out.


----------



## Jemal

Double post


----------



## Jemal

So further review I've realized something.  Both substance shifting and power copying are very strong and versatile, combining them is just too much.
I'm gonna ask you to pick one or the other, at least at the moment.


----------



## Voidrazor

My first stab/wishlist version of Enoch Prince is up in the RG.


----------



## Jemal

VR, First thing I have to say is please include costs with your Powers.
Secondly, for your 'removable' powes, I'd like descriptions of what they are, PHYSICALLY, how you wield/carry them, etc.
Also keep in mind Easily Removable means anybody can get it away from you with a disarm check (Basically for handheld items people can grab away from you).

Finally, you don't need to point out 'mutant' as a descriptor.  ALL powers are mutant in this campaign.



Voidrazor said:


> Strength 0, Stamina 4, Agility 2, Dexterity 0, Fighting 2, Intellect 2, Awareness 4, Presence 0



Tough little mental patient, but 'sokay.



> Advantages
> Assessment, Benefit, Wealth 3 (millionare), Defensive Roll 5, Diehard, Uncanny Dodge, Well-informed



I'm assuming your background will explain how he went from mental institute to Millionaire? 



> Skills
> Insight 14 (+18), Technology 1 (+3), Treatment 1 (+3)





> Powers
> 
> 'Mental Plane' Perception
> Comprehend: Comprehend 1 (Languages - Understand All; Check Required: DC 11 - Insight)
> Enhanced Trait: Enhanced Trait 6 (mutant, psionic, Investigation +10 (+12), Advantages: Well-informed; Limited: Only for initial Well-informed check [5 ranks only])
> Senses: Senses 9 (mutant, psionic, Counters All Concealment: Visual, Penetrates Concealment: Visual; Check Required 4: DC 14 - Insight, Limited: Only works to see living sentient beings without  mental  concealment)



Note that you need to buy an additional rank for comprehend to be able to READ languages.  Right now you can just understand the spoken version.
I don't allow 'check required' with skills that cant fail (discounting Nat 1).



> Invincible Ignorance
> Concealment: Concealment 8 (Easily Removable (indestructible), All Aural Senses, All Olfactory Senses, All Visual Senses; Resistible: Will)
> Enhanced Trait: Enhanced Trait 14 (Easily Removable, Dodge +7 (+9), Parry +7 (+9))



This's ok.



> Sleep of Reason (Easily Removable (indestructible))
> Hypnotic Suggestion: Mind Control 11 (mutant, psionic, DC 21; Affects Insubstantial 2: full rank, Custom 5: Delayed recovery (4min/4hr), Reversible, Triggered 2: Variable trigger)




Mind Control is limited by PL (9)
If something requires a save, You can only do trade-offs if it also requires an attack roll, in which case you can raise the damage cap by the same amount you lower the attack bonus cap. (Maximum trade-off is determined by what 'Trait' you choose.  See post#2 at start of thread.)
Mental effects (Non-physical/will targeting) do not require Affects Insubstantial, it doesn't stop them to begin with. (RE: Insubstantial)
We'll have to talk about the delayed recovery.
Triggered doesn't work on Mind Control, it's for Instant Duration effects.



> Mass Hallucination
> Damage: Burst Area Damage 11 (Linked; mutant, psionic, DC 26; Burst Area: 30 feet radius sphere, Increased Range 2: perception, Indirect 4: any point, any direction, Selective, Variable Descriptor 2: broad group - any hallucination; Resistible: Will)
> Illusion: Illusion 11 (Linked; mutant, psionic, Affects: All Sense Types, Area: 2000 cft., DC 21; Selective; Resistible: Will)



I assume these are linked to each other? (You have to specify with Linked abilities what they're linked to).
First, as things that require a save, they are both limited to PL cap, like the mind control.
Secondly, Linked abilities only work in conjunction, so despite how big your illusion is, it can only affect those in the 30' radius sphere that is affected by your damage.



> Posion Idea: Progressive Burst Area Affliction 11 (mutant, psionic, Resisted by: Will, DC 21; Burst Area 2: 60 feet radius sphere, Contagious, Custom 2: Variable Conditions, Progressive, Reversible, Selective, Subtle 2: undetectable)



I assume you meant poison?  
Once more, PL cap = 9.
I don't like the variable conditions, makes it too powerful.



> Defense
> Dodge 9/2, Parry 9/2, Fortitude 7, Toughness 9/4, Will 4



I'd suggest upping your Will/fort.  The cap on them is like the other caps. (fort + will = PLX2)



> Power Points
> Abilities 28 + Powers 84 + Advantages 11 + Skills 8 (16 ranks) + Defenses 3 = 134


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Jemal said:


> So further review I've realized something.  Both substance shifting and power copying are very strong and versatile, combining them is just too much.
> I'm gonna ask you to pick one or the other, at least at the moment.




Any chance I could keep drop power copying but keep morph?   Since I was only taking the copying people for the infiltration.  


If not, that's ok.  I'll keep the substance shifting cuz i think it's just cool


----------



## Jemal

Yes, that's doable.  I was going to post just that, actually.  I'm fine with the substance copying and copying appearances, so long as you're not gaining advantages/powers from people.

Also, Attuning would be a STANDARD action b/c the 'requires touch' limit requires an attack roll - You can auto-hit as a routine check against objects/minions, but still need to take the standard action.
If you're using the 'mimic' suggestion from the book (variable, move action) like It appears *Which is what I would suggest if you aren't* the move action it's talking about is how long it takes to actually use the ability to change form.

IE touching something and changing form together is a full round action.


Also, I really don't like the idea of the air form..


----------



## Moon_Goddess

What do you suggest on the air form?   Right now it's just the list of powers from the alternate form suggestioned power.

On the move action thing I was basing it off the books "You can duplicate the traits of another character you can
perceive, requiring a move action to scan them."  but going with touch to attune instead of perceive range.     Since I'm sticking to just objects it doesn't matter as much.


----------



## Jemal

Air form - I'm just not fond of the massive variety gaseousness gives you over the more solid stuff.  As I've said before, I don't like 'lots of powers', and the 'must touch' limit is completely null for something that's always there.

Move action - I'm not sure which book you're reading, but I'm using 3e.

The only 'mimic' in 3e is an example form using the Variable power, which is the best way I can think of to do it.  Variable can have virtually any powers, within a common descriptor (in this case, 'materials/substances').  Without the touch limiter, it would be just any substance (Not even requiring perception, just you to know about it), there is no 'move action to scan them'.
Taking the touch limiter makes it require a standard action attack to touch the target. (Limited flaw is supposed to make the power about half as effective)

Reconfiguring with Variable is normally a standard action to 'change'.  the example mimic is paying +1/rank(8/rank) to reduce that to move.  

If you want it to be faster, it'll cost more.

Keep in mind, once you've spent that standard action touch/move action change, you can stay in that form by expending just a free action each turn (Sustained duration)


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Jemal said:


> Move action - I'm not sure which book you're reading, but I'm using 3e.






			
				3e Heroes Handbook pg. 117 said:
			
		

> MIMIC
> 
> Effect: Variable, Move Action • 8 points per rank
> You can duplicate the traits of another character *you can
> perceive, requiring a move action to scan them.* You gain
> (Mimic rank x 5) power points worth of traits the target
> has, up to a maximum of the target’s rank, and limited
> by the total power points you can Mimic. If you can only
> mimic some traits, apply the Limited flaw to this power.
> Some Mimics are Limited to only copying subjects they
> can touch, requiring a successful close attack check to
> touch an unwilling subject. Others do not mimic other
> people but instead mimic the traits of animals (substituting
> the “animal” descriptor for “another character”).




That's what I'm going off of.    I'm not sure what your going off of I'm getting confused... As I said this is my first 3e character.


As for Air I'll drop it, I understand the issue of it being all around,   Is there anyway you can think of I can get flight?


----------



## Jemal

Ah, you were reading their 'fluff explanation' of the move action that the ability takes to activate.  It's not move action to scan, then activate, the reference you highlighted is the _flavour text_ of an example of why it takes a move action.

The limit : Touch still adds the standard action requirement to touch and 'attune'.  The move action to actually GAIN the powers would just be described as something else - the time it takes to shift, getting used to the new form, etc.


As far as Flight, that's one of the things I had a problem with being added to all the other stuff.  

anyways bed now bye.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Yes, I initially read it as Move to Scan and then Move to shift.

But it would make sense for it to be a single move, seeing as Variable is 7pts per rank, and Mimic is 8 despite being Limited to copying where Variable is anything imaginable there's gotta be some Modifiers on Mimic that raises the cost by 2

But irregardless I always took it as Move to "attune" and move to shift


----------



## Voidrazor

Jemal said:


> VR, First thing I have to say is please include costs with your Powers.



Sorry, will do.


Jemal said:


> Secondly, for your 'removable' powes, I'd like descriptions of what they are, PHYSICALLY, how you wield/carry them, etc.
> Also keep in mind Easily Removable means anybody can get it away from you with a disarm check (Basically for handheld items people can grab away from you).



Yes, the potential vulnerability to having his stuff grabbed away was intended.


Jemal said:


> I'm assuming your background will explain how he went from mental institute to Millionaire?



I was thinking of taking a quirk on wealth to represent that he doesn't actually have the money now, but could make it pretty quickly in, say, Las Vegas, with some potential issues problems arising from doing so. 



Jemal said:


> Note that you need to buy an additional rank for comprehend to be able to READ languages.  Right now you can just understand the spoken version.
> I don't allow 'check required' with skills that cant fail (discounting Nat 1).



Yep, can't read or speak. I'll either remove the check or fiddle with things to make it fail-able.



Jemal said:


> Mind Control is limited by PL (9)
> If something requires a save, You can only do trade-offs if it also requires an attack roll, in which case you can raise the damage cap by the same amount you lower the attack bonus cap. (Maximum trade-off is determined by what 'Trait' you choose.  See post#2 at start of thread.)
> Mental effects (Non-physical/will targeting) do not require Affects Insubstantial, it doesn't stop them to begin with. (RE: Insubstantial)
> We'll have to talk about the delayed recovery.
> Triggered doesn't work on Mind Control, it's for Instant Duration effects.



I took Offense as his trait, which allows +2 PL on to hit/attacks, no trade offs. Or did I misinterpret how that works? How do you suggest representing the ability to implant a post-hypnotic suggestion?




Jemal said:


> I assume these are linked to each other? (You have to specify with Linked abilities what they're linked to).
> First, as things that require a save, they are both limited to PL cap, like the mind control.
> Secondly, Linked abilities only work in conjunction, so despite how big your illusion is, it can only affect those in the 30' radius sphere that is affected by your damage.



Yep, shoulda been linked. With them linked does that mean that the damage would only work if the illusion is successful? I do want that to be the case, but if it is not automatically that way, can the additional save on the blast refer to the illusion's save? The 30' radius is already much bigger than the size the illusion can be. 2000 cubic feet is a little under an 8 foot radius.



Jemal said:


> I assume you meant poison?
> Once more, PL cap = 9.
> I don't like the variable conditions, makes it too powerful.



Derp. Bummer about the variable. I'll work something else out.



Jemal said:


> I'd suggest upping your Will/fort.  The cap on them is like the other caps. (fort + will = PLX2)



Points might be a problem here. But I'll keep that in mind and see what I can do. He's not supposed to be able to stand up all that well against opponents that notice and hit him though.


----------



## Voda Vosa

You could get a dust form, and get flight, although, as an unreliable power, direction depending mostly on the winds and not much on your will.


----------



## Jemal

Darwinofmind said:
			
		

> But it would make sense for it to be a single move, seeing as Variable is 7pts per rank, and Mimic is 8 despite being Limited to copying where Variable is anything imaginable there's gotta be some Modifiers on Mimic that raises the cost by 2



Mimic is 8 b/c they applied the Extra : Reduced action (Move) to change the standard action normally required to change powers into a move action.
The Limit isn't included in the cost of the base Mimic b/c it's provided as an Option. "SOME mimics are limited to only copying...."

With the Touch limit (Requiring standard action), it would drop back down to 7/rank.
Basically, it takes you a standard action to 'Acquire' the targeted substance/human appearance, then you remain 'attuned' to that form until you acquire a new one.  At any point you can use a move action to transform in to your attuned form.

Also, variable is NOT anything imaginable, it has a hard-coded limiter.  It must be "of the appropriate type and descriptor".  This is an open ended limitation between the GM and Player, and for the case of Mimic, they are using the Mimicing as their 'type/descriptor'.

Other examples are:
"telekinesis" (Can duplicate any powers that could be done with telekinesis, such as super strength, force field, flight, Move object, certain afflictions,e tc.
"Cold" (Environmental control: Temperature, protection, immunities, aura, damage, etc.)
"Magical spells" (Anything the player/GM agree could be a spell the mage knows.  Options include 'learning' new spells at GM's permission as campaign progresses.)

It's specifically designed so people can't just take variable and say "Yeah I have all powers now".
Read the 'under the hood: Variable effects" Section on page 134 
to paraphrase : "A Variable effect is _not_ supposed to be "any effect I want".  It can be "any effect within a given set of parameters", agreed on by both the GM and player.

I'm willing to give Material/substance mimicing(Solids/liquids, not gasses) and human appearance under your mimicing powers.

As far as flight, I'm willing to allow a couple ranks under a particulate(sand/dust) with the Quirk : Affected by wind.  You'd be able to control it for the most part, but would be affected by moderate or stronger winds.   This would be a quirk not a Limit b/c you can figure out ways to use it to your advantage (Going with the flow to speed up, hiding behind wind-blocking objects, etc).  
I'd also want the flight speed to be fairly slow - I don't like the idea of really fast sand (Unless its travelling on the wind).  Maybe 2 ranks? (That's still a move speed of ~8 mph, 16mph on a double move, and can go faster with wind.)


> irregardless



*Twitch*




Voidrazor said:


> I took Offense as his trait, which allows +2 PL on to hit/attacks, no trade offs. Or did I misinterpret how that works? How do you suggest representing the ability to implant a post-hypnotic suggestion?



Ah, I didn't see the trait listed anywhere.  That's acceptable then.
As far as implanting post hypnotic suggestions, I have no idea.. just reread their take on 'mind control' in 3e and it actually uses affliction.. hmm.



> Yep, shoulda been linked. With them linked does that mean that the damage would only work if the illusion is successful? I do want that to be the case, but if it is not automatically that way, can the additional save on the blast refer to the illusion's save? The 30' radius is already much bigger than the size the illusion can be. 2000 cubic feet is a little under an 8 foot radius.



OK so just re-read Linked.  If they require the same type of save, then it's one save against both, and sucess/failure applies to both. If it's different saves (Such as toughness damage and will illusion), they save against each seperately.  The linked just means they both go off at the same time always. 
So unless you put a Limit : Requres illusion to be successful (Or a Limit : Requires damage to be successful) then targets can potentially save against one half but not the other.

Keep in mind two things about the illusion size : First, 2000 cubic feet is a bit more than you think - it would be a block roughly 10X10X20, or 12X12X14, etc.
Also, that size is shapeable, it's the total volume of the illusion, it's not 'every single part of your illusion must fit in this tiny 10X10 square'. At least, that's not how I've ever read it (That would make little sense for a massive rank 11 illusion)
For example, most humans are between 10-15 cubic feet in volume, you could pack over a hundred into an illusion that rank.
You could make an illusory wall 1' think, 20' tall, and 100' long.
etc.


----------



## Zerith

I'm not too sure on the rules, but if you want to be cheeky, just target their heads,  any human head  will fit in a 1' square with a lot of room to spare no matter how big they  are. so you can basically toy around with 2000 npcs, all at once.
And if you want to just be gamey, just pout 1" squares around their eyes  and ears... now your toying with  54000 while dominating their sense of  hearing and sight, the senses that basically overrule all other human  senses save touch, and if your clever enough that is no issue, but this assumes the rules allow you to brake it up into 1" chucks....  in either case, Damned scary scale


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Jemal said:


> With the Touch limit (Requiring standard action), it would drop back down to 7/rank.
> Basically, it takes you a standard action to 'Acquire' the targeted substance/human appearance, then you remain 'attuned' to that form until you acquire a new one.  At any point you can use a move action to transform in to your attuned form.
> 
> 
> I'm willing to give Material/substance mimicing(Solids/liquids, not gasses) and human appearance under your mimicing powers.
> 
> As far as flight, I'm willing to allow a couple ranks under a particulate(sand/dust) with the Quirk : Affected by wind.  You'd be able to control it for the most part, but would be affected by moderate or stronger winds.   This would be a quirk not a Limit b/c you can figure out ways to use it to your advantage (Going with the flow to speed up, hiding behind wind-blocking objects, etc).
> I'd also want the flight speed to be fairly slow - I don't like the idea of really fast sand (Unless its travelling on the wind).  Maybe 2 ranks? (That's still a move speed of ~8 mph, 16mph on a double move, and can go faster with wind.)




Yeah, slow flight affected by wind is where I was intending in the first place so doing it as sand is fine.

All of that sounds perfect to me... I'll try to get the finished build posted tomorrow... it's gonna be a busy day for me though..


----------



## Jemal

Zenith - that's not how it works, it's not the volume of targets, but the 'apparent' volume of what you're making them see.  You don't make everybody in a 10 ft square see a car; you make a 10 ft square car and everybody sees it.


----------



## Zerith

Alternatively you can place a 1/10" car between were they think a car would be an individual's eyes! trust me, you toss ppl for loops with things like this, you just have to be good with the details, like the shape of the car's shadow, what shadows/ reflections are on the car, etc  ;3
(or comically tiny cars in their eyes so they think they are going crazy ^_^)

Be happy my character can't do any of this :3


----------



## Jemal

Trust me, it don't work.  SOME optical tricks fool SOME people SOME of the time, but trying something like that would give serious bonuses.

most people can tell the difference between a small object close and a big object far, even without shadows and other extraneous clues.

Thats not taking into account the fact that to even try a trick like that, you would have to know details on the targets visual acuity, how good their depth perception is, and you'd have to anticipate any fraction of an inch of movement they make so you could compensate and keep the illusory toy car at the exact right distance and angle.  If they turned or moved their head and you didn't compensate perfectly, the relative distance to the car would change dramatically.  
EX: If the target turns his head, and his left eye is now 3" further away, and said car is '1 foot' away but simulated to be 10' away, the car will appear to be now 25% further away. (3" out of 12), so it'll appear as though by moving his head, the car has 'moved' 3 feet away!!!
And the bigger the scale difference you try, the more noticable any tiny move will make the difference.

And what happens if something moves between where the 'car' IS (1 ft away) and where it APPEARS (10' away).  A person walking 3 ft away will appear to be 3X as far away as the car, but all other input will tell the viewer that said person is only a few feet away, telling them that one of these inputs is faulty.

the reason 3d graphics don't work properly is b/c our eyes DO see the difference between real depth and simulated depth.

For another analogy/take, check out any of Penn & Tellers explanations of Magic.
A magic trick/illusion only works b/c the audience is looking at it from the right direction/distance/angle.  One of the primary tricks to magic (Aside from misdirection) is setting the stage so you know where the viewer is going to look(usually using the aforementioned and primary trick, misdirection), and can place the illusion appropriately.

Now, a character based around doing stuff like THAT would be pretty interesting...



> Be happy my character can't do any of this :3



Be happy you've never tried against a nerd.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

I'm updated my sheet... would someone look it over please check my states for sure not sure I got the caps right and all.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...jemal-mutant-apocalypse-cast.html#post5962849


----------



## Walking Dad

DarwinofMind, here are some things I noticed:

You cannot buy Toughness in the defense section, but there was the "Tough" power in the Talent Power Profile. Essentially you buy Protection with the training descriptor (the text also suggested up to a limit of 3).

You have to many skills. Each PP only gives you 2 Skill Points in 3e.

Improved Initiative is a ranked advantage, so you could add a 1 behind it.

Your powers:
A sample character has object mimicry that looks like this:


> Material Mimicry (Variable 8, Mimic the properties of inorganic materials he touches) 56pp



Looks cleaner and has the same cost/rank as your write-up.


----------



## Zerith

Jemal, I'm not saying it would be easy, only that it could be done, and  doing it inside of the victims eyes has the bonus that your controlling  all of their vision with minimal effort, and as you said you would still  have to request the image as they tilt their heads and what not, it's not something easy to do, likely factored in by rather insane in-game penalties.
Most people might get car/sea sick if you don't keep up with their movements though.

But it is still a possibility :3


----------



## Voidrazor

I still need to do his background, but Enoch has been updated. Amongst other stuff, wealth was dropped in favor actually getting into trouble in Vegas


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Walking Dad said:


> DarwinofMind, here are some things I noticed:
> 
> You cannot buy Toughness in the defense section, but there was the "Tough" power in the Talent Power Profile. Essentially you buy Protection with the training descriptor (the text also suggested up to a limit of 3).




Changed to 3 ranks of Defensive Roll Advantage.



Walking Dad said:


> You have to many skills. Each PP only gives you 2 Skill Points in 3e.




8 skills with 4 ranks each is 32 skill points.
I spent 16 power points, at 2 skill points each that should be right.




Walking Dad said:


> Improved Initiative is a ranked advantage, so you could add a 1 behind it.
> 
> Your powers:
> A sample character has object mimicry that looks like this:
> Looks cleaner and has the same cost/rank as your write-up.




Fixed.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

I've updated my sheet yet again... 

As far as I know I'm finished so looking for final approval.


----------



## Zerith

I thought that they were only trying to figure out what shifts go out  and com in when, and there normal movements within the building, would  only have to view one days worth of footage, for weekdays, weekends  would have their own movements, maybe different for both days even.
But oh well, Felix would do a lot of it at a stretch with short brakes shewn  in; looking at a screen none stop invites sloppiness, during the brakes  he would do little things around the room while waiting on Laura and  frost, in the end he would likely stop an hour or so past half way  before having a nap (Quickness 4, he arguably needs only 30 minutes of  sleep per day, yeah... who needs sleep immunity?)


----------



## Walking Dad

Quick sleep? Never saw a comic sample for this...


----------



## Jemal

Quickness does not apply to sleep.  Least not under my logic.
And as far as the 'week' thing, I figured you'd want to watch a couple days in case the one day you watched was not an accurate example: Making sure nothing had changed their schedules/routes/timing on that particular day.  For that you'd want to watch Two-three days, and I rounded to a week b/c there's multiple cameras to watch as well as the satelite imagery, not just a single feed.

Checking out the characters now.


----------



## Jemal

Allright, Darwin : 
First off, amusing code name. 


DarwinofMind said:


> *Katrina Hallman* - PL 9
> *Codename:* The Material Girl
> 
> *Complication:*
> Relationship:  Katrina’s boyfriend is a normal and as such could be used against her.   She is out to him about being a meta and while it caused some problems they have come to grips with it now even though he does at times have issues with the idea she may have to protect him.



 Just a note, the team is a fairly mobile, 'on-the-road' kinda group, not really a 'home-base protect this city from scum' type of group.  Not sure how that would play out.  
I like the 'outside' influence, b/c most of those in the game already seem to be connected only to other metas or organizations, not really much personal/mundane in their lives.  Just saying she might not see him very often.



> *Defense:* 12 pts
> Dodge:¹ +3 (+3 base)
> Parry:¹ +8 (+3 base, +5 FGT)
> Fortitude:¹ +3 (+3 base)
> Toughness:¹ +3 (+3 Defensive Roll)
> Will:¹ +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)



You may wish to actually buy your will up to the point you want it with your base points, I don't really see any logical reasoning behind becoming more willful by mimicing a material.



> *Skills:* 16pts
> Acrobatics¹ +4 (4 base, +0 AGL)
> Athletics¹ +4 (4 base, +0 STR)
> Close Combat (Unarmed)¹ +4 (4 base, +0 STR)
> Deception¹ +6(4 base, +2 PRE)
> Perception¹ +5 (4 base, +1 AWE)
> Persuation¹ +6 (4 base, +2 PRE)
> Slight of Hand¹ +4 (4 base, +0 DEX)
> Stealth¹ +4 (4 base, +0 AGL)



see above with will, changing your physical form could alter some skills, but not mentally based ones like deception or Persuassion (Being made of stone/rubber/etc doesn't make you a better liar or diplomat.. could make you more intimidating..)


> *Advantages:* 6 pts. Defensive Roll 3, Improved Initiative 1, Improvised Weapon 5, Jack of all Trades,



this is actually 10 pts.  It's 1 per advantage. 



> *Powers:* 94 pts
> _Material Mimicry_ (Variable 12, Mimic the properties of inorganic materials she touches) 60pp    Limited (-1) : Required Close Touch Attack (Standard Action) _(Mutant Biological)_
> _Morph_ 2 ranks (10pts) Human or Meta attuned. _(Mutant Biological)_



The morph would more accurately be portrayed by Morph 3, Humanoids Limited: requires touch, costing 12 pts (4/rank).  Rank 2 morph only allows humans of your general size and gender, rank 3 is any humanoid (Including freaky looking ones, like some mutants - Beast, Nightcrawler, etc)
I would suggest just adding it under your Mimicry, to be honest, and just add another rank to the mimicry (Maybe change the name to 'touch based' or 'form' mimicry or something.. You can mimic the general form (size, shape, substance) of the target person, but not any of their powers or abilities (Unless those derive directly from what they're made of, or their size - such as if you turned into the THING, you could benefit from the stone form benefits, if you turned into a big guy, you would add the Growth power, and associated bonuses).

As far as how it would work under variable - You would spend 12 of the variable points pool on the above-mentioned morph, and then any remainders on any stats that are appropriate to *JUST* the base form (You wouldn't gain say super-strength or invulnerability of a mutant unless it was an innate part of their form.
Essentially I'd be telling you what bonus traits you could get from a form (Turn into a body-builder, STR 3, etc).

Unless you want to be able to hang on to both a material form AND a human form..

Also, looking at what you have listed for your mimicry, looks like you dropped the 'move action' flaw from the prior example - As it stands, it takes you one standard action to attune to something, and then another standard action (Which would require another round) to transform.  You would still be 'attuned' to whatever form you'd acquired last, but to acquire and switch to a new form would require two turns.



> Mimic Forms:



A general note : you may wish to acquire some appropriate immunities for your rubber/water/sand forms, such as bludgeoning or slashing, possibly electricity for rubber, etc.
Also, I may use your forms to throw certain complications at you - such as vulnerabilities or power losses to certain things (Water vs sand, electricity vs water, etc)



> *Solid (Stone, Wood or Metal) (58pts) *
> *Powers:*
> _Enhanced Stamina_ +9 (18pts)
> _Enhanced Strength_ +9 (18pts)
> _Immunity_ 10 (10pts) life support
> _Protection_ +6 (12pts) (Impervious, Noticeable)
> 
> *Offense:* 0 pts
> Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Init)
> Melee: +5(+5 Fgt), damage +9 (+9 Str)
> Unarmed: +9(+5 Fgt, +13 Close Combat), damage +9 (+9 Str)
> Improvised Weapon +9 (+5 Fgt, +13 Close Combat), damage +9 (+9 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)
> 
> *Defense:* 15 pts
> Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
> Parry: +8 (+3 base, +5 FGT)
> Fortitude: +9 (+3 base, +9 STR)
> Toughness: +9 (+3 Defensive Roll, +9 STA, +6 Protection (Impervious))
> Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)



OK.. Toughness :  3 + 9 + 6 /= 9.  it would be 15, which is far beyond the cap.
your close combat is +18, also far too high.  Your damage would be 13.
Having chosen the 'powerful' trait, your maximum trade-off is 2, so all of these numbers need to be between 7 and 11. (And keep in mind that defense+toughness; parry+toughness; Attack+damage/effect; Fort+Will all have a cap of 18 (PLX2).  So you could have an attack bonus of 7 and a damage rank of 11, or vice versa, but attack +18 damage 13 is FAR outside the appropriate range.



> *Liquid (Water)* [57pts]
> *Powers:*
> _Affliction_ (Suffocate) 9 (27 pts) (Fort: 1st Impaired-Coughing; 2nd stunned; 3rd incapacitated) Progressive
> _Concealment_ 4 (4 pts) (All Visual) , (-1) Limited to Underwater
> _Elongation_ 2 (2pts)
> _Enhanced Advantages_: Defensive Roll 6 (6pts)
> _Immunity_ 10 (10pts) life support
> _Insubstantial_ 1 (5pts)
> _Swimming_ 3 (3pts)
> 
> *Offense:* 0 pts
> Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Init)
> Melee: +5(+5 Fgt), damage +0(+0 Str)
> Unarmed: +9(+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +0(+0 Str)
> Improvised Weapon +9 (+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +4 (+0 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)
> Suffocate +9
> 
> *Defense:* 15 pts
> Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
> Parry: +8 (+3 base, +5 FGT)
> Fortitude: +3 (+3 base)
> Toughness: +9 (+9 Defensive Roll)
> Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)



You need to buy +4 atk for the suffocate to be at +9 (Should be easy you have some skills left over, just add AccurateX2 to the power) b/c close combat: Unarmed doesn't affect it, it's a specific attack form of its own.
You may wish to upgrade the Dodge/fort saves.
Also may wish to upgrade Dex/Agility to show the improved fluidity.




> *Particulate (Sand) *  (43pts)[sblock]
> *Powers:*
> “Sand Cloud” _Damage_ 9 (21 pts) (+1 Area: Shapeable, +4 Accurate(2pts), Alternate Effect (1pts) )
> ‣ “Sand Blast” _Damage_ 9 (20pts) (+1 Area: Burst, +4 Accurate(2pts)
> _Elongation_ 2 (2 pts)
> _Enhanced Advantages_: Defensive Roll 6, Instant Up (7pts)
> _Flight_ 2 (3pts) (-1 Flat Quirk: Affected by Wind)
> _Immunity_ 10 (10pts) life support
> _Insubstantial_ 1 (5pts)
> _Movement_ (Slithering) (2pts)
> 
> *Offense:* 0 pts
> Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Init)
> Melee: +5(+5 Fgt), damage +0(+0 Str)
> Unarmed: +9(+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +0(+0 Str)
> Improvised Weapon +9 (+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +4 (+0 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)
> “Sand Cloud” +9
> “Sand Blast” +9
> 
> *Defense:* 15 pts
> Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
> Parry: +8 (+3 base, +5 FGT)
> Fortitude: +3 (+3 base)
> Toughness: +9 (+9 Defensive Roll)
> Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)



Alright first off, Area effects do not require attack rolls, they are simply a save (they also cannot benefit from trade-offs b/c of his and must therefore remain at PL cap 9).  Also regarding area attacks, without the ranged modifier they are centered on your character, and without selective they can harm your allies.
Also, as with Water above re: Dodge/fort/dex/agi



> *Rubber* (47 pts) [sblock]
> *Powers:*
> _Elongation_ 4 (4pts)
> _Enhanced Advantages_: Defensive Roll 6, Fast Grab (7pts)
> _Enhanded Agility_ 5 (10 pts)
> _Enhanced Dexterity_ 5 (10 pts)
> _Immunity_ 10 (10pts) life support
> _Leaping_ 4 (4pts)
> _Movement_ (Safe Fall)  (2pts)
> 
> *Offense:* 0 pts
> Initiative:¹ +5 (+4 Improved Init, +5 AGL)
> Melee:¹ +5(+5 Fgt), damage +0(+0 Str)
> Unarmed:¹ +9(+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +0(+0 Str)
> Improvised Weapon +9 (+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +4 (+0 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)
> 
> *Defense:* 15 pts
> Dodge: +8 (+3 base, +5 AGL)
> Parry: +8 (+3 base, +5 FGT)
> Fortitude: +3 (+3 base)
> Toughness: +9 (+9 Defensive Roll)
> Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)



as with Water/Sand above re: fort saves




> *Background:*
> 
> Kat grew up in a modest middle class home with her mother and father.    Her father was a comic book fan and they bonded over super hero movies.    When she was nine years old her father died in an accident with a drunk driver.  Her mother was devastated and grew distant.   Kat fell into a bad crowd and experimented with alcohol and sex during her teen years.   However when her powers manifested memories of her father came to light and she relized she would have to do something more important with her life.   She moved to a different city (Wherever she’s being brought into the game), broke contact with her old friends.    Now she is working at a starbucks, dating a nice boy named David and secretly trying to help the helpless.




Alright, now we just gotta figure out how you get involved with a group of super-human spies infiltrating a high-sec vegas lab specializing in bio-chemical weaponry.


----------



## Jemal

Alright VR's turn.


Voidrazor said:


> Advantages
> Assessment, Benefit, Defensive Roll 5, Diehard, Uncanny Dodge, Well-informed



 You have 10 advantages listed but only pay for 8 in your point total.  Also, you need to list WHICH benefit he has.



> Enhanced Trait: Enhanced Trait 6 (mutant, psionic, Investigation +10 (+12), Advantages: Well-informed; Limited: Only for initial Well-informed check [5 ranks only]) 3pp



OK, I think I understand what you mean by this : You get to use 5 ranks of investigation to make a well informed check, correct?  The limit is a bit oddly worded, there is only an 'initial' well informed check, so that's not a limitation.  
If the limit is that you can only use the skill to do the well informed, then the more appropriate way for the same price would be Advantage: Well informed(1), and Investigation: 8(Limit: Onlyusable for Well Informed) - 2 pp



> Senses: Senses 9 (mutant, psionic, Counters All Concealment: Visual, Penetrates Concealment: Visual; Check Required 4: DC 14 - Insight, Limited: Only works to see living sentient beings without mental  concealment) 1pp



As I'm fairly certain I've stated before, the 'Check required' limit is only allowed if there's actually a chance of failure beyond 'nat 1.'
Secondly, the 'without mental concealment' part of your limit is just redundant wording, they would already be protected from it b/c it's a mental effect.  The 'only works to see living sentient beings' part is good enough.



> Invincible Ignorance 16pp total
> Concealment: Concealment 8 (Easily Removable (indestructible), All Aural Senses, All Olfactory Senses, All Visual Senses; Resistible: Will) 5pp
> Enhanced Trait: Enhanced Trait 15 (Easily Removable, Dodge +7 (+9), Parry +8 (+9)) 9pp



If this is a single item, you would add the total of all abilities, and then add the easily removable/indestructible to that.
concealment 8(Resistable will)= 8 + Enhanced trait 15 = 23. 2/5 of 23 is 9, so 14 +1(Indestructible) = a final cost of 15.



> Sleep of Reason (Easily Removable (indestructible)) 66pp (-41 removable)
> Enoch claims that the object/manifestation sleep of reason is a curved irregular four dimensional object, with most cell shaped vaguely like an air plant. It gives off a faint luminescence in mottled red and purple tones. From time to time it changes shape and/or seemingly disconnected tendrils of the object emerge from thin air, moving as if a part of the whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still didn't say what the object looks like to 'normal' people, or how he wears/wields it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hypnotic Suggestion: Mind Control 11 (psionic, DC 21; Custom 4: Delayed recovery (1min/2hrs), Custom: Effect can be interrupted until target encounters a trigger., Precise, Reversible, Subtle 2: undetectable) 103pp
> Mass Hallucination 105pp
> Damage: Burst Area Damage 11 (Linked; mutant, psionic, DC 26; Burst Area: 30 feet radius sphere, Increased Range 2: perception, Indirect 4: any point, any direction, Selective, Variable Descriptor 2: broad group - any hallucination; Resistible: Will) 50pp
> Illusion: Illusion 11 (Linked; mutant, psionic, Affects: All Sense Types, Area: 2000 cft., DC 21; Selective; Resistible: Will) 55pp
> Poison Idea: Progressive Burst Area Affliction 11 (mutant, psionic, 1st degree: Figment, Vulnerable, 2nd degree: Phantasm, Defensless, 3rd degree: Immersion, Controlled, Resisted by: Will, DC 21; Burst Area 3: 120 feet radius sphere, Contagious, Extra Condition, Progressive, Reversible, Selective, Subtle 2: undetectable) 102pp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I presume from the final cost that these are three Alternate Effects?
> A: Hypnotic suggestion (mind control : 103 pp)
> B: Mass Hypnosis (Damage/Illusion link : 105pp)
> C: Poison Idea (Affliction : 102pp)
> In that case, the total cost should be most expensive (105) + 2 alternates = 107.  2/5 of that is 42.  107-42(Easily Removable)+1(Indestructible)=66.  Hmm, interesting - different math but same result. lol.
> Now onto the specifics.
> Hypnotic suggestion - I'm going to have to address this later in more detail, it's a very custom power.
> Mass Hypnosis - Keep in mind that the Resistable: Will is in addition to any other saves/checks allowed, so the damage effect allows both a will save to completely negate it, and THEN a normal toughness save, and the Illusion allows a will save to resist it, and then the normal insight check to identify that it's not real if they do see it.
> Poison Idea - How is it 'contagious', and what are the extra conditions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complications
> Motivation: Acceptance
> Quirk: Dislikes and distrusts authority
> Reputation: Crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That quirk could make for some interesting run-ins with Uomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Walking Dad

Jemal said:


> ...
> 
> As far as how it would work under variable - You would spend 12 of the variable points pool on the above-mentioned morph, and then any remainders on any stats that are appropriate to *JUST* the base form (You wouldn't gain say super-strength or invulnerability of a mutant unless it was an innate part of their form.
> Essentially I'd be telling you what bonus traits you could get from a form (Turn into a body-builder, STR 3, etc).
> 
> Unless you want to be able to hang on to both a material form AND a human form..
> 
> ...




From the Morphing Powers power profile:


> A Variable effect’s power points can also be allocated to a
> Morph effect, putting Morph “inside” the variable. In this
> case, the ranks and power points allocated to the Morph
> effect *only need to be sufficient for the specific form the
> character wishes to assume, rather than all the possible
> forms*. However, if the character wants to assume a different
> form, those Variable points must be allocated to a different
> Morph effect.



So 1 rank Morph would be fine, even if the specific form is "cheerleader made of stone".

Your game, your rules, I just wanted the official part.


----------



## Walking Dad

Jemal said:


> ...
> Poison Idea - How is it 'contagious', and what are the extra conditions?
> 
> That quirk could make for some interesting run-ins with Uomo.



First, are you giving a HP each point he argues with a PC, or would this be just a byproduct?

Second from the Illusion power profile:


> First Degree – Figment: Minor changes in how
> the subject perceives things: making people look
> (but not sound) like someone else, altering or
> editing details like colors, the presence or absence
> of small objects, background sounds, and so forth.
> • Second Degree – Phantasm: Fairly major changes
> to the subject’s perceptions, including: adding a
> large and/or complex element such as an explosion,
> a symphony, or fully interactive person, the
> presence or absence of large or significant objects,
> making one thing look, sound, and otherwise
> appear like something else.
> • Third Degree – Immersion: Complete control
> over the subject’s senses, able to change anything
> and everything about the environment,
> from blank nothingness or total darkness to
> making the subject perceive and interact with a
> completely different setting that exists solely in
> the subject’s mind. The subject is Unaware of the
> real world.
> As a general rule, an Affliction with illusory conditions
> is resisted by Will,


----------



## Jemal

> From the Morphing Powers power profile:



Couldn't find the text you were referring to under either morph or variable, but i suppose technically that could work.  Doesn't matter though, b/c he'd still be morphing into the specific individual form touched, and wouldn't have anything to use the extra points on.



> First, are you giving a HP each point he argues with a PC, or would this be just a byproduct?



NO, he would not be getting HP for arguments, but I would expect him to role-play his distrust, and he would receive complication HP when appropriate - when it's actually creating a negative for him/team.



> Second from the Illusion power profile:



Again, could not find this in my book, maybe you guys have a reprint or something.  Those conditions sound ok, we'll see how they play out.


----------



## Walking Dad

The power profiles are PDF products from Green Ronin costing 99 cents each. They expand/explain power sets and will likely be compiled later, like the threat reports. I cited from the (OGC stuff) pdf products.

---

Edit I can recomment the product line. Green Ronin has also a free abridged sample version of the Mental Powers PDF:
http://grfiles.game-host.org/3e_files/PowerProfile-MentalPowers_SAMPLE.pdf


----------



## Voidrazor

Jemal said:


> Alright VR's turn.
> You have 10 advantages listed but only pay for 8 in your point total.  Also, you need to list WHICH benefit he has.



Sorry, I'm slowly realizing that direct copy/paste from Hero Lab is a BAD thing. Not translating its software generated stat block has caused a lot of confusion. Benefit was an artifact from when Enoch had wealth, removed now. Well-informed showed up here but was actually paid for under powers.




Jemal said:


> OK, I think I understand what you mean by this : You get to use 5 ranks of investigation to make a well informed check, correct?  The limit is a bit oddly worded, there is only an 'initial' well informed check, so that's not a limitation.
> If the limit is that you can only use the skill to do the well informed, then the more appropriate way for the same price would be Advantage: Well informed(1), and Investigation: 8(Limit: Onlyusable for Well Informed) - 2 pp



Fixed.




Jemal said:


> As I'm fairly certain I've stated before, the 'Check required' limit is only allowed if there's actually a chance of failure beyond 'nat 1.'
> Secondly, the 'without mental concealment' part of your limit is just redundant wording, they would already be protected from it b/c it's a mental effect.  The 'only works to see living sentient beings' part is good enough.



There is a chance of failure. Enoch would need to roll a 5 to use the full ranks of the power (14 base plus 9 ranks = 23 and he has a +18 to the roll). But if you need it to be more difficult than that LMK.




Jemal said:


> If this is a single item, you would add the total of all abilities, and then add the easily removable/indestructible to that.
> concealment 8(Resistable will)= 8 + Enhanced trait 15 = 23. 2/5 of 23 is 9, so 14 +1(Indestructible) = a final cost of 15.



Should be clearer now.



Jemal said:


> Sleep of Reason (Easily Removable (indestructible)) 66pp (-41 removable)
> Enoch claims that the object/manifestation sleep of reason is a curved irregular four dimensional object, with most cell shaped vaguely like an air plant. It gives off a faint luminescence in mottled red and purple tones. From time to time it changes shape and/or seemingly disconnected tendrils of the object emerge from thin air, moving as if a part of the whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still didn't say what the object looks like to 'normal' people, or how he wears/wields it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what it looks like to normal people. To Enoch it looks like a complex 4D object, a bunch of glowy 'air plants' 'stacked' in a direction that is perpendicular to any of the three normal physical dimensions.
> 
> I figure he just has to hold the thing. Wearing it would certainly be more convenient, but (shrug).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemal said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I presume from the final cost that these are three Alternate Effects?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, should be clearer now.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 
> 
> Jemal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass Hypnosis - Keep in mind that the Resistable: Will is in addition to any other saves/checks allowed, so the damage effect allows both a will save to completely negate it, and THEN a normal toughness save, and the Illusion allows a will save to resist it, and then the normal insight check to identify that it's not real if they do see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should be streamlined to just the will save vs the illusion and a toughness save if the previous save fails.
> 
> 
> 
> Jemal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poison Idea - How is it 'contagious', and what are the extra conditions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its sort of like a meme. Should I add a quirk that the afflicted have to talk to as well as touch further victims in order to spread it? Might be cooler that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Jemal said:
> 
> 
> 
> That quirk could make for some interesting run-ins with Uomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should be fun, HP or no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, could not find this in my book, maybe you guys have a reprint or something.  Those conditions sound ok, we'll see how they play out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are from the Illusion Power Profile book. Thanks again to Walking Dad for posting them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jemal

Voidrazor said:


> Enoch would need to roll a 5 to use the full ranks of the power (14 base plus 9 ranks = 23 and he has a +18 to the roll). But if you need it to be more difficult than that LMK.



It lets you get a minimum of 5 ranks with a 2, I had meant having a chance to FAIL, AKA get nothing out of it.  Combined with the limit, it gives you a practically guaranteed 9 rank sense for 1pp. (There's an 80% chance of getting full power, and a 95% chance of getting 5 ranks.)
I think I'm just going to say no to the whole check required thing for now, sorry.



> Enoch claims that the object/manifestation sleep of reason is a curved irregular four dimensional object, with most cell shaped vaguely like an air plant. It gives off a faint luminescence in mottled red and purple tones. From time to time it changes shape and/or seemingly disconnected tendrils of the object emerge from thin air, moving as if a part of the whole.
> That is what it looks like to normal people. To Enoch it looks like a complex 4D object, a bunch of glowy 'air plants' 'stacked' in a direction that is perpendicular to any of the three normal physical dimensions.



So to normal people it looks like a curved irregular four dimensional object that glows red and purple and changes shape with disconnected tendrils emerging from thin air?



> Should be streamlined to just the will save vs the illusion and a toughness save if the previous save fails.



I like it.  So they make a will save vs the illusion, and if they fail, they're affected by the damage (Toughness save).  Note they still also get the Insight check to realize the illusion is fake even after they fail the will save.  That's just part of the way to recover from illusions.



> Its sort of like a meme. Should I add a quirk that the afflicted have to talk to as well as touch further victims in order to spread it? Might be cooler that way.



Hmm.. I'd say the talking can just be thematically added as murmuring they do as part of the affliction.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Jemal said:


> OK.. Toughness :  3 + 9 + 6 /= 9.  it would be 15, which is far beyond the cap.
> your close combat is +18, also far too high.  Your damage would be 13.
> Having chosen the 'powerful' trait, your maximum trade-off is 2, so all of these numbers need to be between 7 and 11. (And keep in mind that defense+toughness; parry+toughness; Attack+damage/effect; Fort+Will all have a cap of 18 (PLX2).  So you could have an attack bonus of 7 and a damage rank of 11, or vice versa, but attack +18 damage 13 is FAR outside the appropriate range.



I need to start here, Cuz I'm confused on how the caps work..

Trade offs don't make sense for this character in my opinion.   
I'm not trying to get over the cap ever... as you see I listed 3 + 6 + 3 as capped at 9 because I knew I couldn't go over 9...

How do I do this such that for instance she's not a total wimp in human form, but then when she goes into stone form she's obviously so much stronger but doesn't go over the caps.       

I'm not trying to cheat here, I'm guessing my understanding of the word cap is different.  to me 3+6+3 = 9 (really 15 but you can't go over 9) makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Voidrazor

Jemal said:


> It lets you get a minimum of 5 ranks with a 2, I had meant having a chance to FAIL, AKA get nothing out of it.  Combined with the limit, it gives you a practically guaranteed 9 rank sense for 1pp. (There's an 80% chance of getting full power, and a 95% chance of getting 5 ranks.)
> I think I'm just going to say no to the whole check required thing for now, sorry.



No problem. I reworked the power to do more or less the same thing in a more straightforward fashion. This also kept it withing budget without the skill check.



Jemal said:


> So to normal people it looks like a curved irregular four dimensional object that glows red and purple and changes shape with disconnected tendrils emerging from thin air?



Essentially, yes. Normal people see a glowing 3D object that exhibits strange properties (changing shape, emerging tendrils) when its 'rotated on its 4th axis'.

Sorry for the delay. I don't know why writing backgrounds is so hard for me.


----------



## Walking Dad

DarwinofMind said:


> I need to start here, Cuz I'm confused on how the caps work..
> 
> Trade offs don't make sense for this character in my opinion.
> I'm not trying to get over the cap ever... as you see I listed 3 + 6 + 3 as capped at 9 because I knew I couldn't go over 9...
> 
> How do I do this such that for instance she's not a total wimp in human form, but then when she goes into stone form she's obviously so much stronger but doesn't go over the caps.
> 
> I'm not trying to cheat here, I'm guessing my understanding of the word cap is different.  to me 3+6+3 = 9 (really 15 but you can't go over 9) makes perfect sense to me.



Hi, I also took a look at your sheet to help:

[sblock=normal sheet]


> Parry:¹ +8 (+3 base, +5 FGT)
> Will:¹ +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)



I don't see changing your form changes your fighting skill... mimicking a martial artist?



> Close Combat (Unarmed)¹ +4 (4 base, +0 STR)



The skill is based on FGT, not STR



> *Advantages:* 6 pts. Defensive Roll 3, Improved Initiative 1, Improvised Weapon 5, Jack of all Trades,



Should be 10 pts.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Solid]
*Powers:*
_Enhanced Stamina_ +9 (18pts)
_Enhanced Strength_ +9 (18pts)
_Immunity_ 10 (10pts) life support
_Protection_ +6 (12pts) (Impervious, Noticeable) why, your max without defensive roll is by taking 2 ranks. You could take more ranks in impervious for the toughness bonus you gain from Stamina)

*Offense:* 0 pts
Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Init)
Melee: +5(+5 Fgt), damage +9 (+9 Str)
Unarmed: +9(+5 Fgt, +13 Close Combat), damage +9 (+9 Str)
Improvised Weapon +9 (+5 Fgt, +13 Close Combat), damage +9 (+9 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)
where is the "+13 Close Combat" bonus from?


*Defense:* 15 pts  where did you spent these points?
Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
Parry: +8 (+3 base, +5 FGT)
Fortitude: +9 (+3 base, +9 STR) (should be STA)
Toughness: +9 (+3 Defensive Roll, +9 STA, +6 Protection (Impervious))
Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Liquid]
*Powers:*
_Affliction_ (Suffocate) 9 (27 pts) (Fort: 1st Impaired-Coughing; 2nd stunned; 3rd incapacitated) Progressive
Currently this works the way that you touch someone want and he starts to suffocate. I (personally) don't see this as a capability of being made of liquid. Drowning one with your body would be grab-based.
_Concealment_ 4 (4 pts) (All Visual) , (-1) Limited to Underwater
_Elongation_ 2 (2pts) 
_Enhanced Advantages_: Defensive Roll 6 (6pts) ??? Why not take protection? Can the toughness bonus from the water form really be canceled by surprise??
_Immunity_ 10 (10pts) life support
_Insubstantial_ 1 (5pts)
_Swimming_ 3 (3pts)

*Offense:* 0 pts
Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Init)
Melee: +5(+5 Fgt), damage +0(+0 Str)
Unarmed: +9(+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +0(+0 Str)
Improvised Weapon +9 (+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +4 (+0 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)
Suffocate +9 the ranks are only relevant for the resistance check, but you have to hit the target's parry DC first. You have currently +5 for this (your Fighting ability)


*Defense:* 15 pts where did you spent these points?
Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
Parry: +8 (+3 base, +5 FGT)
Fortitude: +3 (+3 base)
Toughness: +9 (+9 Defensive Roll)
Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Particulate]
*Powers:*
“Sand Cloud” _Damage_ 9 (21 pts) (+1 Area: Shapeable, +4 Accurate(2pts), Alternate Effect (1pts) ) No need for accurate. You also took shapeable to dodge the cost of the selective extra 
 ‣ “Sand Blast” _Damage_ 9 (20pts) (+1 Area: Burst, +4 Accurate(2pts)
no need to accurate and the burst is centered on you. I would suggest the cone area instead. Or make it ranged and keep accurate.
_Elongation_ 2 (2 pts)
_Enhanced Advantages_: Defensive Roll 6 see liquid above, Instant Up (7pts)
_Flight_ 2 (3pts) (-1 Flat Quirk: Affected by Wind) aren't we all 
_Immunity_ 10 (10pts) life support
_Insubstantial_ 1 (5pts)
_Movement_ (Slithering) (2pts) this would also be nice for liquid above

*Offense:* 0 pts
Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Init)
Melee: +5(+5 Fgt), damage +0(+0 Str)
Unarmed: +9(+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +0(+0 Str)
Improvised Weapon +9 (+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +4 (+0 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)
“Sand Cloud” +9 You should list this as Dodge DC 19, damage +9
“Sand Blast” +9 You should list this as Dodge DC 19, damage +9



*Defense:* 15 pts  where did you spent these points?
Dodge: +3 (+3 base)
Parry: +8 (+3 base, +5 FGT)
Fortitude: +3 (+3 base)
Toughness: +9 (+9 Defensive Roll)
Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Rubber]
*Powers:*
_Elongation_ 4 (4pts) 
_Enhanced Advantages_: Defensive Roll 6 see liquid above, Fast Grab (7pts)
_Enhanded Agility_ 5 (10 pts)
_Enhanced Dexterity_ 5 (10 pts)
_Immunity_ 10 (10pts) life support
_Leaping_ 4 (4pts)
_Movement_ (Safe Fall)  (2pts)

*Offense:* 0 pts
Initiative:¹ +5 (+4 Improved Init, +5 AGL) should be +9
Melee:¹ +5(+5 Fgt), damage +0(+0 Str)
Unarmed:¹ +9(+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +0(+0 Str)
Improvised Weapon +9 (+5 Fgt, 4 Close Combat), damage +4 (+0 Str, +4 Improvised Weapon)

*Defense:* 15 pts  where did you spent these points?
Dodge: +8 (+3 base, +5 AGL)
Parry: +8 (+3 base, +5 FGT)
Fortitude: +3 (+3 base)
Toughness: +9 (+9 Defensive Roll)
Will: +4 (+3 base +1 AWE)                        
 [/sblock]

Hope I could help


----------



## Voidrazor

So I'm almost done with Enoch's background. But I'm wondering if I should end it with the idea of being recruited directly from the mental hospital. Or should I aim towards some other ending that will dovetail into meeting the other PC's?


----------



## Jemal

That's a good question, VR.  At this point we should start talking about how and when we're going to be writing you guys in.  
Do the other PC's have any suggestions/Preferences?


----------



## Jemal

Darwin - Well most of the point of having a 'normal' form is that you're not as good in it as you are in other forms, so having it be at/close to the power caps is kinda redundant.

As far as how caps work, there are several things that are capped : 
Abilities = PL
Skill total = PL+10
Fort+Will total = PLX2
Toughness+Defense (Or Tough+Parry) = PLX2
Attack bonus + Effect rank(Save) = PLX2
If anything has a save but not an attack roll (Or two saves such as an Area effect) , the rank = PL

There's no reason to take abilities/advantages that would put a stat ABOVE the cap, b/c you're essentially paying extra points for no reason.
For example, having Stamina 9 already maxes out your Fort and Toughness if you're not taking trade-offs, so buying Protection 6 is completely pointless.
As WD pointed out, if you want Impervious Toughness, you can buy it for toughness without protection ranks, so long as you have enough toughness to begin with. (Impervious toughness 9 = 9pp)

As far as trade-offs not making sense, they kinda do in some cases - For example, a solid form makes more sense being slower/stronger (Defenses/Accuracy down, Toughness/Effect up), whereas Fluid forms make more sense being Weaker, but Faster and more Agile. (Defense/Accuracy up, Toughness/Effect down).



> Affliction (Suffocate) 9 (27 pts) (Fort: 1st Impaired-Coughing; 2nd stunned; 3rd incapacitated) Progressive
> Currently this works the way that you touch someone want and he starts to suffocate. I (personally) don't see this as a capability of being made of liquid. Drowning one with your body would be grab-based.



Actually, the affliction makes sense to me, he pushes some of the water from his form into their face as an attack (Like a 'crystal' form shooting spikes, etc)


> ‣ “Sand Blast” Damage 9 (20pts) (+1 Area: Burst, +4 Accurate(2pts)
> no need to accurate and the burst is centered on you. I would suggest the cone area instead. Or make it ranged and keep accurate.



As far as the 'sand blast', I would suggest just changing the name to 'sandstorm' or something like that to represent temporarily turning your body into a 'burst' of sand that hits everybody near to where you were standing.


> “Sand Cloud” Damage 9 (21 pts) (+1 Area: Shapeable, +4 Accurate(2pts), Alternate Effect (1pts) ) No need for accurate. You also took shapeable to dodge the cost of the selective extra



I also have a bit of a problem with why this is shapeable.  Is he able to still control the flow of the sand as it moves away from him?


----------



## BBs

Jemal said:


> That's a good question, VR.  At this point we should start talking about how and when we're going to be writing you guys in.
> Do the other PC's have any suggestions/Preferences?




One, or both, of them could meet me at the casino?


----------



## Jemal

I like the idea of Enoch meeting up with Laura.  I think I have an idea on how to do that and endear him to the team at the same time.
See, Laura seems to have gotten herself into a bit of a pickle with a psychic pickup man charming her in Vegas.  If only the Team had someone who was versed in the psychic arts. 

VR, if you can finish your background off with some reason for being in Vegas, I can write you into the story soon.

BBs, sorry for making you the damsel in distress again. 


Also, VR, character looks good, except for the move action on the senses.  You've essentially duplicated the 'concentration duration' flaw, With same cost reduction, but made it a move action instead of a standard action.  I'd allow it if there were some further quirk to make up for the difference(At same cost), but otherwise I'd request you change the "custom : requires Move action" to the concentration duration.


----------



## BBs

Eh it's np, heh


----------



## Voidrazor

Jemal said:


> I like the idea of Enoch meeting up with Laura.  I think I have an idea on how to do that and endear him to the team at the same time.
> See, Laura seems to have gotten herself into a bit of a pickle with a psychic pickup man charming her in Vegas.  If only the Team had someone who was versed in the psychic arts.
> 
> VR, if you can finish your background off with some reason for being in Vegas, I can write you into the story soon.
> 
> BBs, sorry for making you the damsel in distress again.



Sounds good.




Jemal said:


> Also, VR, character looks good, except for the move action on the senses.  You've essentially duplicated the 'concentration duration' flaw, With same cost reduction, but made it a move action instead of a standard action.  I'd allow it if there were some further quirk to make up for the difference(At same cost), but otherwise I'd request you change the "custom : requires Move action" to the concentration duration.



Actually the disad should be worth more not less. To take Concentration I'd have to first reduce the duration to sustained from permanent (continuous). As it is now, Custom: requires a move action combines two disadvantages. It could be written as Custom: requires a free action (probably a flat -1, but maybe a full -1/rank as it could be argued that not being able to use it to notice things when its not my turn halves the usefulness) plus Increased Action: move. If the combination were considered to be -2/rank it would work better than Concentration but the two builds would not be the same. Concentration would require a standard rather than move action but would 
continue to work when its not my turn.


----------



## Shayuri

I apologize for my delay in this game. For once it's not schedule related. It's just a giant nugget of 'wuh' stuck in my brain.

I need a little help.

I'm having trouble understanding how this person in a strip club connects to the lab we're supposed to be investigating. Because of that, I'm not sure what to ask her.  I recall we were gonna look for bureaucratic peons from the lab, in the hopes that they'd be more pliable and susceptible to the various forms of persuasion at our disposal. Is this club where they hang out?

If so, are we approaching this lady as a news team, or are we under cover...under cover? Like, pretending to be a news team that's pretending to be normal clientele? Or, rather cleverly, pretending to be a news team that's pretending to be people from the lab, in hopes of fooling her into revealing more information about the lab?

I swear, the _moment_ I understand all this, the very _minute_, I will go post.


----------



## Jemal

Shayuri - the woman works two jobs. This, and as one of the 'peons' from the lab.

VR - Having to change to sustained before going to concentration is a zero cost change, and is completely superfluous because the duration ends up at concentration anyways.  Pointing out the middle steps is uneccessary b/c they don't alter the final product at all.

Also saying something requires a free action in addition to requiring a move action seems like gaming the system, b/c it doesn't introduce any further limit than the move action by itself.  
I hadn't taken the not usable outside your turn into account, and that would qualify for keeping it the same cost as concentration.
One takes a standard but keeps going outside your turn,
The other takes a move but only functions on your turn.
It's about an even trade IMO.


----------



## Voidrazor

I think I'm ready to go then . I did make one final tweak, lowering Int by 1 to put another point into investigation (well-informed only) and perception. For clarity I also took well-informed itself out of the mental perception power and and listed it as a regular advantage.

Edit - I also added insidious to Poison Idea and Hypnotic Suggestion.


----------



## Voidrazor

Alphas season premiere was last night on Syfy. Its just sooo good! I can't believe its on Syfy, home of a million crappy monster movies and nearly as many barely mediocre seasons of Stargate X.


----------



## Jemal

Yeah the ep was pretty good too.
And hey, SG: Atlantis was great, and SG1 was pretty good for the first.. 7 or so seasons..


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Sorry for vanishing, real world kicked my rear-end.   

Making needed changes to my character, I'll have it posted today if I get some answers to a few questions.



Jemal said:


> As far as trade-offs not making sense, they kinda do in some cases - For example, a solid form makes more sense being slower/stronger (Defenses/Accuracy down, Toughness/Effect up), whereas Fluid forms make more sense being Weaker, but Faster and more Agile. (Defense/Accuracy up, Toughness/Effect down).




Does this imply that I can have different tradeoffs for different forms?  I thought it was just by character. 




Jemal said:


> Actually, the affliction makes sense to me, he pushes some of the water from his form into their face as an attack (Like a 'crystal' form shooting spikes, etc)
> 
> As far as the 'sand blast', I would suggest just changing the name to 'sandstorm' or something like that to represent temporarily turning your body into a 'burst' of sand that hits everybody near to where you were standing.
> 
> I also have a bit of a problem with why this is shapeable.  Is he able to still control the flow of the sand as it moves away from him?




The reason I made it shapeable is I saw it tied into *her* elongation.    Basically *she* stretches out like a shape and then just slams down with *her* sand body in a shapeable line as an attack.

Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Ok I've updated my character yet again..

Here are the notes I was starting to type before I asked the questions about caps... 



Jemal said:


> Allright, Darwin :
> First off, amusing code name.



Thanks, decided I shouldn't copy Felix.



Jemal said:


> Just a note, the team is a fairly mobile, 'on-the-road' kinda group, not really a 'home-base protect this city from scum' type of group.  Not sure how that would play out.
> I like the 'outside' influence, b/c most of those in the game already seem to be connected only to other metas or organizations, not really much personal/mundane in their lives.  Just saying she might not see him very often.



Understandable.   Looks like a good source of some roleplaying.



Jemal said:


> You may wish to actually buy your will up to the point you want it with your base points, I don't really see any logical reasoning behind becoming more willful by mimicing a material.
> 
> 
> see above with will, changing your physical form could alter some skills, but not mentally based ones like deception or Persuassion (Being made of stone/rubber/etc doesn't make you a better liar or diplomat.. could make you more intimidating..)



Yeah I've made some change there... That was largely left over from when I could copy human's powers.



Jemal said:


> The morph would more accurately be portrayed by Morph 3, Humanoids Limited: requires touch, costing 12 pts (4/rank).  Rank 2 morph only allows humans of your general size and gender, rank 3 is any humanoid (Including freaky looking ones, like some mutants - Beast, Nightcrawler, etc)
> I would suggest just adding it under your Mimicry, to be honest, and just add another rank to the mimicry (Maybe change the name to 'touch based' or 'form' mimicry or something.. You can mimic the general form (size, shape, substance) of the target person, but not any of their powers or abilities (Unless those derive directly from what they're made of, or their size - such as if you turned into the THING, you could benefit from the stone form benefits, if you turned into a big guy, you would add the Growth power, and associated bonuses).
> 
> As far as how it would work under variable - You would spend 12 of the variable points pool on the above-mentioned morph, and then any remainders on any stats that are appropriate to *JUST* the base form (You wouldn't gain say super-strength or invulnerability of a mutant unless it was an innate part of their form.
> Essentially I'd be telling you what bonus traits you could get from a form (Turn into a body-builder, STR 3, etc).
> 
> Unless you want to be able to hang on to both a material form AND a human form..
> 
> Also, looking at what you have listed for your mimicry, looks like you dropped the 'move action' flaw from the prior example - As it stands, it takes you one standard action to attune to something, and then another standard action (Which would require another round) to transform.  You would still be 'attuned' to whatever form you'd acquired last, but to acquire and switch to a new form would require two turns.



Ok, none of that was my intent...

I just changed all at the suggestion of Walking Dad.. I'm just gonna revert it... Thank god for Google Docs revision history.



Jemal said:


> A general note : you may wish to acquire some appropriate immunities for your rubber/water/sand forms, such as bludgeoning or slashing, possibly electricity for rubber, etc.
> Also, I may use your forms to throw certain complications at you - such as vulnerabilities or power losses to certain things (Water vs sand, electricity vs water, etc)



Fun, bring it on.



Jemal said:


> You need to buy +4 atk for the suffocate to be at +9 (Should be easy you have some skills left over, just add AccurateX2 to the power) b/c close combat: Unarmed doesn't affect it, it's a specific attack form of its own.
> You may wish to upgrade the Dodge/fort saves.
> Also may wish to upgrade Dex/Agility to show the improved fluidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright first off, Area effects do not require attack rolls, they are simply a save (they also cannot benefit from trade-offs b/c of his and must therefore remain at PL cap 9).  Also regarding area attacks, without the ranged modifier they are centered on your character, and without selective they can harm your allies.
> Also, as with Water above re: Dodge/fort/dex/agi
> 
> 
> as with Water/Sand above re: fort saves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, now we just gotta figure out how you get involved with a group of super-human spies infiltrating a high-sec vegas lab specializing in bio-chemical weaponry.





I think everything that has been brought up has been addressed in one way or another.


----------



## Jemal

Darwin - Yes you could have different caps for the different forms, provided they aren't too much of a switch (say no more than 2 up or down from 'base' in any form)

Everything looks good so far, I'll go through and recrunch the numbers one last time to make sure.

For now what we need to do is figure out a way to bring the 'girl next door' into the spy world.  


VR - Enoch's officially in game!


----------



## Jemal

Two things.  
First, a note to all - I realize my recent plot points - the Burlesque and the 'poker game' may be a bit more mature than usual.  I don't plan on over-sexualizing the game, but I did want to start making the setting a bit grittier - specifically in Vegas - and upping the stakes (if you'll pardon the poker pun).  This is after all, the road to the potential apocalypse.  The fact that both were sex-based is just a coincidence.  I plan on introducing other 'mature' NON-sexual plot points as well.

If you're upset by it, please tell me, and be assured I don't plan to be throwing naked people and slaves all over the place.

Secondly, I was just noticing that Felix and Grid both use the same color for their speech. No problems with it, but do please make sure to have your character's name somewhere in your posts so it doesn't get too confusing.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I like it better. A more mature tone is fitting a conspiracy game.


----------



## jkason

Jemal said:


> Secondly, I was just noticing that Felix and Grid both use the same color for their speech. No problems with it, but do please make sure to have your character's name somewhere in your posts so it doesn't get too confusing.




Yeah, I just noticed that recently when the two of them were alone having conversation. I try to always title my post with Grid's name, but when I get a chance to go through and figure out which other colors are in use, I may also just pick a different one.


----------



## BBs

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You add 10 to rerolls of 10 or less. So the second roll is actually a 23




huh thought that if you rolled ... oh wait, misread it, thank you! It's a 23.


----------



## Jemal

BBs - If you'd care to edit your post in light of the new save, please do so and then I'll update.


----------



## Voidrazor

Jemal said:


> VR, I assumed you would be trying to be 'subtle' about the way you're 'winning' your money, rather than just try to mentally force people to hand it over or push your luck with a few big plays.
> Also, While technically your mental perception requires you to actively use it, I took some liberties this time b/c Enoch's never encountered another psychic, and the feedback and unfamiliarity of it caused his 'spider sense' to tingle.[/ooc]




Enoch was being fairly subtle but not consistently so. He's 15 and this is his first taste of freedom. So while he was mostly getting by using his crazy high insight to read the table and 'passive' illusions to hide his age and cover his own tells, he got brazen when bored. So anytime too many hands went by without being able to make a big play, he'd use illusion to alter the hand of everyone at the table, giving the corporate big-shots and the senator good hands, but giving himself a better one.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

I'm not sure I have any ideas with how to get my "girl next door" into the game. but I do wanna say I have no qualms about it going dark..

The character being forced into situations that make her uncomfortable is something that makes it fun.


----------



## BBs

Jemal said:


> BBs - If you'd care to edit your post in light of the new save, please do so and then I'll update.




Done, ty!


----------



## Jemal

Was just looking through the characters and some don't seem to be completely up to date.
I'd like everybody to double check their characters, make sure you don't have an accidental copy of you character sheet on your computer that didn't get copied to the RG, and post up your point total here.

By my recording, we should be sitting around 135, with +10 for the powerful ones.



Also, Darwin, if you're pretty much ready, I could work you in at the poker game too.. maybe following leads on a slavery ring?  or undercover as one of the slave girls trying to find whats going on?
Alternately, I could work you in at the lab, or you could have already been approached by a mutant organization before now and be moving either to join with the team or investigate the lab on your own..  
Hmm, perhaps Grid's 'compu-friend' Genie and her group have recruited you?
Which would you prefer?


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Ok, yes being undercover posing as one of the slave girls digging into this mystery sounds exactly like something she would do

Totally confident she could just change form if she got into trouble.

That sounds perfect.


----------



## Zerith

yelp, my Internets should be more reliable now, I've not been able to get any since I started working, graveyard stinks

Also, as for also using orange text, I love the color orange, and its generally an energetic, peppy and proud color and one that is readily associated with youth, all things I associate Felix with, so yeah... kinda needed to...
that and I figured they were around the same apparent age so it would not shock me if they both sounded kind of alike, but I just checked and... now hold is grid? 

And I'll have to check when I have the time, but we started at 135 PP (9X15), +10 for powerful and then +5 per chapter, so I think Felix 'should' be siting at 150 right now, our new players should be siting at 135-145 though 

well, I'm reading up now, I'll post up soonish ^_^;


----------



## Zerith

I posted last...
just waiting on them to post :/
I am wondering about how ling the others will be out so I can have an idea of when their getting back ^_^;

Also, Splenda is evil, use sugarcane sugar!


----------



## Jemal

Well, I highly doubt anybody's gonna make it home in time for supper. 

I was just making sure I hadn't missed anything with you guys.  Again, sorry for the delay, this is why I don't usually like party splitting too often.  

Feel free to RP or just enjoy the other two stories for now.  Hopefully they'll both be resolved soon and we can bring things back together.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Well I'm still hanging around here if you want to bring me in somehow....


----------



## Jemal

I thought Katrina was infiltrating the slave ring? I've got her in the 'about-to-explode-into-action' hotel room ATM.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Ok, sounds good to me...


----------



## BBs

> BBS - On that subject, while I was checking how much damage Laura does I found your sheet a bit confusing - you have strength listed as 7, and your melee damage is listed as 9 (3 base +6 str).
> What's the 3 base from and why is the bonus from strength different from your listed strength?




forgot to update my sheet a bit more well, and we're not allowed to spend points to upgrade our attack and damage? Hmm having said that I think I missed the series power level with max attack/damage, damn sorry for all the mistakes


----------



## Jemal

bbs - not directly, there are several ways to up attack/damage, most for specific attacks.


----------



## BBs

Sorry for the late notification, but I'll be going on vacation, won't be back until aboot saturday to sunday, sorry.


----------



## Walking Dad

BBs said:


> ...
> Huh, to do a grapple check, do I have to roll anything, or does the opposition just roll a resistance check?  Used to the old ways of rolling grapple checks.
> ...



You make a standard grapple attack roll. In your character's case this is the same as her (enhanced) Fighting of 9, so you roll 1d20+9 vs the targets Parry. If she hits, her target has to Str or Dodge with a DC of her Str +10.

This is possibly modified by the characters advantages.



> *GRAB (STANDARD ACTION)*
> 
> You attempt to grab a target. Make an attack  check against the target. If successful, the target makes a resistance  check against your Strength (or the rank of a grabbing effect) using the  better of Strength or Dodge. If you win with one degree of success, the  target is restrained (immobile and vulnerable). Two or more degrees  leave your opponent bound (defenseless, immobile, and impaired). You can  attempt to improve an existing hold with another grab action on a  following turn. Any resulting degrees of success are cumulative, but if  you lose, the target escapes.
> You are hindered and vulnerable while grabbing  and holding an opponent. You can maintain a successful grab as a free  action each turn, but cannot perform other actions requiring the use of  your grabbing limb(s) while doing so. Since maintaining a grab is a free  action, you can take a standard action to inflict your Strength damage  to a grabbed target on subsequent turns after the grab is established.
> You can drag a restrained or bound target along  with you when you move. The target gets a Strength resistance check  against your Strength. If it fails, you move and the target moves along  with you. If the target resists, you are immobilized that turn unless  you release your hold on the target.
> You can end a grab (releasing your target) as a  free action. If you are unable to take the free action maintain the  hold, the target is automatically released. A target can attempt to  escape from a grab as a move action (see *Escape*).


----------



## Zerith

I want to make a post T_T

This said, given how quickly Laura got dominated, it would make sense for them to get back to the room within 30-45 minutes of her leaving the hotel initially: so, she can get a nice meal, while Felix is still agitated about getting 'healthy' ingredients.
[Rant on!]

Keep in mind, the only thing 'unhealthy' about what he was going to make and how? high calories, given how active the entire team is (Grid excluded for the most part) that's a good thing, and given that the entire team is also by enlarge young makes its even better, most young adults should have about 3250 calories per day: if you eat at McDonalds and make everything large sized while getting nothing but burgers and fries and sodas, I think you can get into 4000, 4500 calories with 3 meals, but if you're highly active, you can burn off 4000 in a day easy. Felix can Blitz through 4000 in a afternoon... So yes, low calorie diets are actually on the unhealthy side for Felix unless he just stays in his human form all day

And Felix just wanted to make _real_ chicken Fettuccine Alfredo!
Also, going to assume Felix 'rolls' a 10 when cooking, meaning? he is an above average four star chief :3
... yes, a professional chef who has been forced to order room service for how long before finally getting to cook something, getting his hops up, and then getting handed Splenda? Now, give the Chef a temper and supper powers 

Sorry for the rant... this is just what happens when I can't post for too long when I'm already signed up for an RP :/

[Rant Off]


----------



## BBs

Ah I loved your rants during the game hehe, as for the room idea. I think the girls would want to stay where they are so they don't travel around in their ... "Clothes" for as much as possible. After a new pair of clothes, yeah the hotel room would be Laura's first destination.


----------



## Zerith

Clothes, like the ones in the room, that Felix just washed... Now, doesn't Laura have a phone? that she could use to make a call for, lets say, a change of cloths? Just a thought ^_^
(and if she is missing her phone, barrow one mayhaps? )


----------



## Jemal

Yeah, Laura does happen to be traveling with a well-funded speedster who's part of a powerful secret agency... shouldn't be too hard to not only get some clothing, but get ahold of people to clean up the mess.

Also makes for a way of introducing the new guys to the group.


----------



## BBs

Well the other reason for staying behind is to make sure the goons don't escpae, and if police are arriving, hand them over. Then again, seeing how that might impede on the mission would be a bad idea, hrmmmm.


----------



## Zerith

it's a major city in G. corps backyard; the odds that there are no stationed assets in Los Vegas for Uomo to call in on a whim is next to nun, and the odds the Felix could not get assistance is also low.


----------



## BBs

Okay okay I get it, I'll make a new post to cancel old one, two sec.


----------



## Zerith

Have not got a chance to post since page _5_....


----------



## Jemal

One of the many reasons I hate party splits. >< I'm trying to get everybody together so we can move on. 

Would everybody be ok if I commandered your characters to speed this along with a time skip?


----------



## Moon_Goddess

I only have one thing to say to that...

Please


----------



## BBs

Agreed with a yayyy!


----------



## Voidrazor

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Jemal

Fair enough, will do so when I've got some time to post.


----------



## Jemal

Updating tonight after work.
EDIT: long night. sleep now.  Post after sleep.


----------



## Zerith

how tall/old are Grid and Enoch anyways? I forget ^_^;


----------



## Jemal

from Enoch's background, he's 14, maybe 15, I'd guess about 5 feet tall - Though with his illusions he can look however he wants.

Grid's background mentions graduating MIT at 15 before becoming a hacker, but I'm not sure how long he was a hacker for before going to Gryphon.  He was with them for a year though, so he's at least 16.


----------



## Voidrazor

Zerith said:


> and with a roll of 19, you in fact rolled a 9* for Felix; thus Enoch knows that Felix: is David Fletcher, a fifteen year old aristocrat and trust fund baby, who goes to a privet school, is going to obtain the rest of his, late, parents estate when he becomes thirty two, as per their wills; etcetera, things he wants people to know ;3.
> Though Enoch slickly herd him go by the name of felix when they first meet at the casino, meaning that David is either playing at cowboy, or he is frighteningly more than Enoch thinks, given what precious little he was able to find out about Felix and how massive of an amount he found out on Uomo (an affective roll of 25 on him I believe)
> I’ll leave it up to you whether or not Enoch notices that he got bizarrely little on Felix or just focuses on big scary Uomo and leaves the enigma  of a person mostly allow for the time being ;3
> 
> [*I forget if I buffed it earlier, if so, then this roll is really only a 4…. Why can’t I log onto page 1 of our rogues’ gallery to see? :/ ]
> 
> This said, Felix can make an expertise knowledge check on anything he likes while using his +5 from int ;3[/sblock]




9 on the well-informed check isn't generally enough to get anything. So Felix is a total mystery to Enoch. 

NOTE: Expertise is a trained only skill.


----------



## Zerith

I thought Enoch’s disguise was dispelled by the mind control guy, and Felix was basically the first on the scene so I gust kind of figured it was down :/
And wouldn’t we get a (hidden) disbelief role to see through it any ways?
Also, I agree that, in general, expertise would not work on someone to find out things about them, but we’re dealing with raw trivia knowledge here: the face and name of a congressman’s son. If my character had politics as an expertise, I would expect to be able to be able to find out general details of a public official with it. The ruler/president of an obscure country for example. All that Felix knew was  Enoch was “a congressman’s brat”, logic here is, Felix saw him on the news once, I might have to edit this line out though depending on your verdict, and if Enoch’s guise was down, I’ll reread though :3
[addon2: whelp, looks like it was never dropped, just the swat team, oh well]

Finally, 5 feet even is hella short for a 14 year old, average height for a 14 old male is around 5’4(Felix’s height, he appears as a tall preteen to a rather short mid-age teenager)  5’6” for 15 years old and 5’8” for a 16 year old.

Addon:
Eidetic Memory: He can make a expertize check on any thing as long as it's related to knowledge on the subject :3


----------



## Zerith

whelp, Duble posting to say, edited my post, you can find the finalized one above Jemal's wall or in this tag for convince :3

[sblock]Felix’s eyes burst wide and his expression went blank “Was?” he  muttered with a German accent bleeding through as he then blinked, then  giggled while holding back a giggly laugh, as the micowave continued to  heat his food.
“Well..” Felix started, while face  palming into his right hand as the accent bleedy away into a giggling  tone, his shoulder bobbing up and down against his will “…If he is not a friend, then you’ve just exposed that you know far _too much_  about a secretive immortal, to his face no less, while you’re  surrounded by said immortal’s allies, to be allowed to get out alive.” Felix chuckled at Enoch’s expense. “So yes, why should we associate with a loose cannon with no sense of tact or situational awareness?”  he chuckled with a crooked, amused grin and a tear forming in his right  eye, it was obvious what he wanted to do and it including rolling on  the ground, he chuckled a little more while looking up from his hand before adding "I mean, isn't this the second time you've don something crazy like this just today?"  Felix was trying so, so very hard to not burst into laughter at Enoch's  display of wit, but, he was losing the fight, and the war.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

Zerith said:


> how tall/old are Grid and Enoch anyways? I forget ^_^;






Jemal said:


> from Enoch's background, he's 14, maybe 15, I'd guess about 5 feet tall - Though with his illusions he can look however he wants.
> 
> Grid's background mentions graduating MIT at 15 before becoming a hacker, but I'm not sure how long he was a hacker for before going to Gryphon.  He was with them for a year though, so he's at least 16.




Apologies for not putting it on the sheet. My general thought process was: out of MIT by 15, then at least a year or so to gain his 'legendary' rep as a hacker (in the digital age, one assumes reputation spreads quicker than normal just like information does, so making a name in the information-hacking trade doesn't necessarily come with the same 'pay your dues and work long and hard for it' that other realms might). 

I figured he was around 17 when he stumbled onto the fuller extent of his powers and into Gryphon. So I've been thinking of him as an immature 18-ish. 

As to height, I hadn't thought a lot about it. I don't think he's particularly impressive physically, so ... 5'10" maybe?


----------



## BBs

Damn! All this talk aboot height is making me feel short!


----------



## Voidrazor

Zerith said:


> how tall/old are Grid and Enoch anyways? I forget ^_^;



Oops! I meant to reply to this and got distracted. He turned 15 about a month back and is 5'7".


----------



## Voidrazor

I will be out of town until Monday. I should have internet access, but I figured I'd let you guys know in case complications arise.


----------



## Voidrazor

I just have to mention that, as I write this, I am actually _in_ a Las Vegas hotel room.


----------



## Jemal

**Moving on Tuesday, Not sure how long till I have internet at the new place, so may be posting off my phone for a while, so will likely be slow.
Also be pretty busy packing & moving the next couple days.

So in general, my posting will likely be intermittent for the next week or two.
Apologies.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

So we wanna roleplay out the trip to Katrina's apartment or gloss over it, I'm ok either way.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Until Jemal has some time to post again I think you got plenty of time to role play whatever you want.


----------



## Jemal

what he said, i wont be doing much in the way of major updates till i get net at new place.


----------



## jkason

FYI, I don't know that Terry has that much of an issue with someone making a quick run for clothes, but as a player who sat on the back burner for quite a while the last time the group split, I'm just hoping to avoid that this time.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Understood, but it would be a fluffy role playing thing. I don't mind role playing whatever till Jemal is back on track.


----------



## jkason

Voda Vosa said:


> Understood, but it would be a fluffy role playing thing. I don't mind role playing whatever till Jemal is back on track.




And Laura thought she was just taking a gander at the casino, yes? 

So, yes, if we know it's just filler, I've no worries. But since it's GM prerogative to turn assumed safety into an encounter, I was just trying to be cautious.


----------



## Voda Vosa

jkason said:


> And Laura thought she was just taking a gander at the casino, yes?
> 
> So, yes, if we know it's just filler, I've no worries. But since it's GM prerogative to turn assumed safety into an encounter, I was just trying to be cautious.




Yeah you're right, I didn't thought it that way. Guess we need to hurry before the wolf comes back


----------



## BBs

Wolves?! SAVE YOURSELVES *Breaks someone's leg and runs*


----------



## Jemal

Hopfully will get a chance to update tonight.  I've apparently lost my 3e book during the move, so using srd, and am still busy between cleaning/unpacking/working/doctor visits... 
Damn pandas aren't helping with the little spare time I have, either.


----------



## Zerith

... alright, I'm fualable!
Shock and horror!

Still, she would be a suspect as soon as the guard says "she split her coffee on me." an oddity worth looking into if nothing else, unless she has a habit of doing so that is, given it happened right before a major breath she would get looked into, and taking a sick day after looking fin while spilling coffee just demands more questions.

She will be a person of interest no matter what ;3


----------



## Jemal

I've been thinking about something Zerith and I were talking about a while back, and I have a bit of an alteration to propose, primarily for Uomo.

We were talking about how most of the characters have fairly new mutations and/or are new to the scene (New meaning a few years), explaining why they are learning/growing, expanding their powers and learning more skills.
Uomo, on the other hand, has had Centuries to hone his skills and for his mutation to become stable, and Felix at least decades.  We've already come to an agreement on how Felix's powers could grow, so this is primarily for VV With the other player's input).

I have two suggestions : Either we come up with an in-game explanation for him suddenly learning more and/or his powers changing, OR..
I could 'retconn' Uomo's power level up a few, and just slow down your progression.  Give you an extra, say 15-25 points and 1-2 PL, but then your character would grow much more slowly (At least till the others caught up).  We'll just say he hasn't been 'feeling himself' lately, but he's pulling it together now.

I think it would be a good solution b/c it would show him being more experienced IC.  
Alternatively we could just say that he sat around for so long he 'lost his edge', and now that he's out in the field again, with such young exuberant allies, he's finding out you CAN teach an old dog new tricks.
Thoughts?


----------



## Voda Vosa

So you are giving me pp in advance? Neat! I can't say I disagree with that. 
I must note something: Uomo's only mutation is the ability to heal quickly and not of age. I'm not saying its easy to control, or that he hasn't already mastered it completely, but his skill set, his effectiveness as a secret agent, strategist and in combat is not due to the mutation _per se,_ its training and weapons. His mutation doesn't influence his abilities and skills. I could add some other advantages or skills to reflect his superior training and insight, cultivated over centuries, that sound right?


----------



## Zerith

yeah, basicly it's that Uomo is a veteran surrounded by newbies, meanwhile, he is (in practice) on par with them, and as you said he is power light: his power has no real active component to learn, and yet he is not truly showing the edge of centuries of experience while still having a body at it's peak physical state. give a 75 year old vet a 20-30 year old's body and its shocking what could be don, we're talking quadruped digits here!)

He is good, damn good even, but he is not on the level you would expect for someone with a tenth his experience, you could easily use the points to flesh out his skill set and past experiences, I'm sure Jemal would be thrilled to give you a few extra PP if you gave him some fluffy talents/skills, like stave fighting (and other dated talents that he has gained over his many life times, muskets perhaps?). not saying spend all of them that way, but he has been around since before black powder, I'd expect him to have a massive library of proficiencies, both martial and civil in use, meanwhile, given every thing he should know by this point, his list of talents is very narrow
(I would expect his fighting, for example, to be around 6-7, mayby supper human and at 8-9 to reflect his massive experience? I don't think anyone on the planet could realistically challenge his fighting experience, expect, maybe, CHUCK NORRIS! )

Not saying he would be a master in any either, but I think he would know how to do tones


----------



## Voidrazor

I'm not sure that front-loading an entire PL or two would be a good idea. But a ton of extra skills, half of which are archaic,and maxed Fighting make sense.


----------



## Jemal

Actually with the tendencies of this campaign, skills get a Lot more use than combat stats, so the PL boost isn't all that game changing.


----------



## Jemal

And as far as all the archaic stuff I'm willing to fill that in with just a couple circumstantial features.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I was thinking he should have a huge bonus to expertise rolls, he has edietic memory and has lived thousands of years, allowing him to remember everything, much like DC Vandal Savage. 
Some ideas about features or things it would be cool to do:
-Thousand battles veteran: Vittorio can anticipate the flow of battle, having seen and participated in countless others. Benefit: Can roll initiative twice and use the best roll.
-Archaic weapon master: Vittorio first lifted a sword in the times of the Caesars. Gain +1 attack or damage with weapons with the archaic keyword. 
-Already died: Vittorio has been killed multiple times, he is familiar with the sensation as anyone is with a headache. Benefit: The first time on an encounter a failed save is going to kill Vittorio, he can  remain unconscious instead.
-Master tactician: Even if Vittorio had been in many battles, he has also been commanding many. He has a knack at leading people. Benefit:  Like Master Plan form 2e


----------



## Jemal

Thousand Battles and Already died are fine.

I'm gonna say no the master plan, it does make sense but I agreed with them taking it out.  Tell you what, I'll let you take ranks in Inspire, and I'll let it last longer than one round (Circumstantially based on how well you guys planned - which is usually extensively - and whether anything very unforseen happens.)

As far as the arcahic weapons master, I had something similar in mind.  I'll let you rework your character a bit if you'd like, and take a general 'damage' ability
"Weapons Master" - Uomo's mastered pretty much every weapon ever made, and can use them all with deadly skill.
You already have 'improvised weapon', I'll give you a "Weapon Master' feature allowing it to apply to ANY weapon you wield(Guns, knives, swords) that Uomo is likely to have practice with (so If you come across, say, a laser or Bat'leth, chances are you won't be able to use it, but anything else.. sure).  Then you can do a bit of redesigning to respend those points.

I'd suggest keeping the 4 points you have in 'unarmed' right now, and then dropping Improvised weapons to rank 7.  Then your attacks with anything will be +9 hit and dmg rank 6+weapon (Most of the weapons have dmg rank 3+, which will allow you to stay at your PL cap)  Then you can use power attack/accurate attack and regardless of what weapon you're wielding you can be attacking anywhere from "+4 attack, Damage rank 14" to "+14 attack, Damage rank 4"

For the Expertise, How about I give you a new expertise you can put points into : Expertise(Experienced).  It's a general mashup of expertises, I'll let you use it for anything you can justify Uomo knowing. (The older, the easier).  

I'll also allow, if you wish, an "Improved Assessment" advantage, based on Uomo having been in so many battles that he knows how people fight: Pick one of the following: Either you can take 10 on Assessment checks, or you gain one extra sucess when you succed, or you can apply it to multiple opponents.  Each is a different rank, you can take it three times to get an Assessment check of 10+insight vs ALL targets deception checks, with an extra degree of success on any you beat.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Jemal said:


> Thousand Battles and Already died are fine.
> 
> I'm gonna say no the master plan, it does make sense but I agreed with them taking it out.  Tell you what, I'll let you take ranks in Inspire, and I'll let it last longer than one round (Circumstantially based on how well you guys planned - which is usually extensively - and whether anything very unforseen happens.)
> 
> As far as the arcahic weapons master, I had something similar in mind.  I'll let you rework your character a bit if you'd like, and take a general 'damage' ability
> "Weapons Master" - Uomo's mastered pretty much every weapon ever made, and can use them all with deadly skill.
> You already have 'improvised weapon', I'll give you a "Weapon Master' feature allowing it to apply to ANY weapon you wield(Guns, knives, swords) that Uomo is likely to have practice with (so If you come across, say, a laser or Bat'leth, chances are you won't be able to use it, but anything else.. sure).  Then you can do a bit of redesigning to respend those points.
> 
> I'd suggest keeping the 4 points you have in 'unarmed' right now, and then dropping Improvised weapons to rank 7.  Then your attacks with anything will be +9 hit and dmg rank 6+weapon (Most of the weapons have dmg rank 3+, which will allow you to stay at your PL cap)  Then you can use power attack/accurate attack and regardless of what weapon you're wielding you can be attacking anywhere from "+4 attack, Damage rank 14" to "+14 attack, Damage rank 4"
> 
> For the Expertise, How about I give you a new expertise you can put points into : Expertise(Experienced).  It's a general mashup of expertises, I'll let you use it for anything you can justify Uomo knowing. (The older, the easier).
> 
> I'll also allow, if you wish, an "Improved Assessment" advantage, based on Uomo having been in so many battles that he knows how people fight: Pick one of the following: Either you can take 10 on Assessment checks, or you gain one extra sucess when you succed, or you can apply it to multiple opponents.  Each is a different rank, you can take it three times to get an Assessment check of 10+insight vs ALL targets deception checks, with an extra degree of success on any you beat.




I like all that! I'll work on his sheet now. Some questions:



> take a general 'damage' ability



 you don't mean a power don't you?




> You already have 'improvised weapon', I'll give you a "Weapon Master' feature allowing it to apply to ANY weapon you wield



 From this I get that I apply my improvised bonus to any weapon, right?



> I'd suggest keeping the 4 points you have in 'unarmed' right now



 so I can use melee weapons? So I should drop my excesive sword combat I guess


----------



## Voda Vosa

Took the liberty of adding that extra PL and pps, take a looky. Notice some things that break PL, like the sword, I guess I can just lower its damage ad hoc.

[sblock=Abilities 	](	33	pp)	
Strength: 	3			
Agility	4			
Dexterity: 	5			
Stamina:	5			
Fighting	5			
Intellect:	3			
Awareness:	3			
Precence:	5			
[/sblock]					
[sblock=Combat	]					
Guns	+	10	Attack	for DC:	From 7+ 3 to 5	Ranged
Sword	+	11	Attack	for DC:	7+3+3	Melee
Imp. Weapons	+	11	Attack	for DC:	7 plus the type of object	Melee
Weapon master	+	0	Attack	for DC:	0	0

Initiative:	12
[/sblock]


[sblock=Saves]	(	28	pp)
Parry:	13			
Toughness :	7			
Fortitude:	10			
Dodge:	13			
Will:	9			
[/sblock]					
[sblock=Skills                               		(	46	pp)	]	
8	(	4	)	Acrobatics                      		
14	(	8	)	Deception		
8	(	5	)	Athletics		
12	(	8	)	Expertise (Experienced)		
12	(	8	)	Insight		
4	(	0	)	Treatment		
12	(	6	)	Persuacion		
8	(	4	)	Technology		
11	(	6	)	Close Combat Unnarmed		
12	(	7	)	Vehicles		
12	(	7	)	Sleight of Hand                   		
10	(	5	)	Ranged Combat Guns		
10	(	6	)	Perception		
8	(	2	)	Intimidation		
12	(	8	)	Investigation		
12	(	8	)	Stealth[/sblock]                             		
[sblock=Advantages		(	46	pp)]		
Equipment	6					
Move by action	1					
Improved Assessment	3					
All out, Defensive , Accurate, Precise and Power attack	5										
Benefit: Ambidexterity	1					
Benefit: Cipher, Wealth 1, Alternate identity,  Security clearance	4					
Weapons Master	1					
Already died	1					
Thousand battles veteran	1					
Well informed, Contacts, Connected	3					
Ediatic memory	1					
Improved aim, Initiative (2)	3					
Improvised weapon	7					
Interpose	1					
languages	4					
Jack of all trades	1					
Inspire	2					
Quikdraw	1					
[/sblock]						
[sblock=Powers (	22	pp)]						
Powers 		(Rank)		[Cost]		(
Immortality	(	9	)[	9	]	
Limited: Can't rise if burned to death.	

Immunity	(	3	)[	3	]	
Aging, disease, poison	

Regeneration	(	10	)[	10	]	
[/sblock]					

[sblock=Equipment]			
Night vision googles	1					
Lock release gun	1					
Binoculars	1					
Mini tracer	1					
Fire extinguisher	1					
Undercover shirt	2	Protection 2, subtle				
Rebreather	1					
Camara	1					
Audio recorder	1					
Cell phone	1					
Commlink	1					
Computer	1					
Parabolic microphone	1					

Equipment array: Weapons	11					
Heavy pistol	1	Ran. Damage 4				
Sniper rifle	1	Ran. Damage 5				
Light pistol	1	Ran. Damage 3				
Stun gun	1	Affliction 5, electrical				
Sword	1	Damage 3				
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal

> you don't mean a power don't you?



No, I meant the weapon master feature I spoke of directly after that quote.



> From this I get that I apply my improvised bonus to any weapon, right?



Any weapon Uomo would be arguably skilled in. 


> so I can use melee weapons? So I should drop my excesive sword combat I guess



 Yes, as I suggested.


SO, you're up to PL 9 + 'potential' now, yes (For effective PL 10?)
As far as the breaking PL, lowering the sword damage isn't AD HOC, it's straight from the rules.  PL 10 means your combined damage/attack bonus can't exceed 20, so if you have a +12 attack with it, the damage would max out at 8.  Personally, since you have power attack/accurate attack, i would suggest lowering your attack bonus to +10 and then just using those manuevers situationally when you need more accuracy or damage, your attack/damage could then range anywhere from 5 to 15.
You also may wish to put one more into either dodge/parry, as your defence for dodge/parry + toughness is currently sitting at 19 out of 20.


I'm also curious how you got some of your numbers..
Saves	 (	19	pp)	 
Parry:	12	*5 fgt + 7 pts*
Toughness :	7	*5 stm + equipment*
Fortitude:	10	*5 stm + 5 pts*
Dodge:	12	*4 agility + 8 pts
Will:	10     *4 awar + 6 pts
From my math you have spent 26 pts on saves, not 19, as I see no powers/advantages that give bonuses to anything other than the equipment to toughness.

You used to have regeneration 10, why change that?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Jemal said:


> No, I meant the weapon master feature I spoke of directly after that quote.
> 
> 
> Any weapon Uomo would be arguably skilled in.
> Yes, as I suggested.
> 
> 
> SO, you're up to PL 9 + 'potential' now, yes (For effective PL 10?)
> As far as the breaking PL, lowering the sword damage isn't AD HOC, it's straight from the rules.  PL 10 means your combined damage/attack bonus can't exceed 20, so if you have a +12 attack with it, the damage would max out at 8.  Personally, since you have power attack/accurate attack, i would suggest lowering your attack bonus to +10 and then just using those manuevers situationally when you need more accuracy or damage, your attack/damage could then range anywhere from 5 to 15.
> You also may wish to put one more into either dodge/parry, as your defence for dodge/parry + toughness is currently sitting at 19 out of 20.




Ditto on that,




Jemal said:


> From my math you have spent 26 pts on saves, not 19, as I see no powers/advantages that give bonuses to anything other than the equipment to toughness




You are of course correct. My excel spreadsheet seems to, somehow decided to leave out parry from the sum. =P



Jemal said:


> You used to have regeneration 10, why change that?



I was said that reg 10 was no use with stamina 5. I got the same regen rate with reg 5 stamina 5 that I got from reg 10 stamina 5.


----------



## Jemal

I don't know who told you that but it's absolutely wrong.  Stamina has no effect on your regeneration rate.  Without regeneration you recover 1 per minute.  With regeneration you recover your regen ranks per minute.
SO regen 5 recovers 5 per minute (1 ever 2 rounds).  Regen 10 would be 1 per round.  It wouldn't matter whether your stamina was -4, or 20.


----------



## Jemal

VV, did you get my last post?  I noticed your character in the RG hasn't altered yet so figured I'd double check if you noticed it.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yes but I'm stranded with work, I'll get to it as soon as I finish my thesis, which will be around the firs days of December.


----------



## Jemal

Posting this to all my threads: 
ENWorld's back up, lets do a Roll Call to see if anybody hasn't found their way back yet.


----------



## Voidrazor

I'm here.


----------



## Walking Dad

I'm back


----------



## Shayuri

Back ish. I've completely lost track of my games though.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Here!


----------



## Jemal

Looks like we're missing Zerith, BBs, and VV.
And I just noticed that VV is in every game I GM.. lol.. he must really like me.   Hope he finds his way back.  Maybe the week off from ENWorld will have given him some time to catch up on RL, he seemed to be swamped before.

Anyways, to the rest of you, I'll be posting an IC update soonish.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Thesis finished and delivered, found enworld had messed up with my bookmarks, and finally made my grand return. And yeah, I like your game concepts!


----------



## jkason

Late to check in, but I'm getting back to the board.


----------



## Jemal

Posting this to all my games : Since the ENWorld Dice roller is indefinitely inoperable, there are two ways we can proceed re: Dice rolling.
Now, I know not all of my games are in need of rolling in the near future, but I figured I'd get this out of the way for all of them now.
A: DM Rolls everything and posts results
B: Use an online roller such as Invisible Castle.
Personally, I'd rather go with option A.  I've had bad experiences with non-integrated dice rollers before.  Not that I Distrust any of you guys, but I am paranoid. 
I understand a lot of people (Myself included) prefer rolling the dice themselves.. It's more entertaining seeing that nat 20 and rolling yourself helps to get more involved in the game, but it does slow PBP down in a lot of cases, and is open to exploits/cheating (again, not that I think any of you personally would do that! Just in general).
If the majority would rather use the castle (Or another free option) though, then we'll go with that, and I'll trust you guys.


----------



## Walking Dad

I'm good about either way. How are you planning to do HP (and Luck) expenditure for re-rolls under option A?


----------



## Jemal

answered in other thread you asked, but will answer here too for benefit of those not in both games: 
In most cases I think it'll be fairly easy - If you fail a save by enough that you'd be knocked out, I use a luck point for you.  If you have any other circumstances, just post them with your post (IE "Power attack 5, willing to use Luck/HP to ensure hit"), and if something comes up that we haven't forseen, Just say "Could I get a reroll" and I'll do it asap.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

I'm willing to let you roll, speeds up games.


----------



## jkason

Oh, I'm all for having you roll. M&M still sits just a bit off-kilter in my brain as far as mechanics, and lining up online rolls always slows down my posting, so this makes things easier.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I already didn't include the roll, letting you do it. Now, it seems language barrier strikes again, I must have confused feint with another word. I thought he was attempting a deceiving action.


----------



## Shayuri

There's two words that are very similar, but with different meanings.

Feint is to pretend to attack, hoping to trick someone into making an opening in their defense.

Faint is to fall unconscious due to illness or stress.


----------



## BBs

Sorry for the silence, I've just finished my last final for term 1 today! YAYYY!  I'll attempt to get a posting.


----------



## Voidrazor

My apologies as well. Things had been kinda quiet and I forgot to check. 

Dice rollers are kind of a hassle, so I'm glad not to have to bother with them.


----------



## Jemal

Just Letting you all know, my posting on this and other games may be infrequent for the next little bit, baby's coming soon.


----------



## Walking Dad

Congratulations!


----------



## Zerith

I've been tinkering in hero lab (making suits! ^_^) and I noticed that, by the wording of the benefit, Felix should be at 4 languages known, not 3 (he has it at rank 2) I think he is going to spend the travel time learning a new language next time we go somewhere else :3

Ok, either I simply lost were it was that it told me that it affectedly doubled  and redoubled the number of languages known or I was mistaken, rats.

Alright, just found it again and it works out as 1 2 4 8 and so forth with 1 2 3 and 4 ranks, and he is at the right number known, but he will get another 2 next time he ranks into it :3


----------



## Voda Vosa

Back from vacations


----------



## Walking Dad

Is it already Frost's turn again?


----------



## Jemal

Frost and Enoch.
and i have to do an update for the hall group soon.


----------



## Jemal

Alright, a few things to go over, as we're nearing the end of our Vegas Mission (Er.. spoiler alert?  I'm hoping you'd guessed that by now).

First up, I understand JKason may not be rejoining us soon.  If he hasn't responded by the time I start up the new thread (Or does and says he hasn't the time at the moment) I will temporarily write him out, fortunately Grid's story thread gives a good way to do that while still allowing for an easy return.

Secondly, the two missions you've done so far have both involved a lot of planning, stealth, and basically spy work, and I wanted to get everyone's opinions on whether they'd like to continue with the same style of game, or move to something else - Perhaps something diplomatic, or more action-packed.  I know Frost hasn't had a whole lot to do (Part of why I designed the mad-scientist), and the pace can drag a bit for some people if they're not involved in the current events.

Which brings me to my third point : Party splitting.  The current party is getting rather big, we have Laura, Cass, Kat, Frost, Uomo, Felix, Enoch, and (Maybe) Grid.  In addition to that, you guys have a tendency to split into smaller groups on mission anyway, so I'm wondering what you all think of forming into two separate teams.  It would be a bit more work for me, but I don't think I'll have much problem with it.  I'm already having to deal with all of you anyways!

And finally, Void Razor - if We're going to be continuing with spy-type missions against mooks/normal humans, we're going to have to work on Enoch a bit - as it stands, his mental powers make things too easy.  Normally I'd mention something like this in private, but I would like the other players input on this as well - It seems to me that all the planning you guys did to get into the building was made pretty moot by Enoch's presence.  No need to sneak or lie or ask questions and try to figure out if someone's telling the truth - Having Professor X on the team just seems odd in a spy setting.  Especially if Grid stays - between the two of you as it stands, you can walk through practically any building ignoring all manual and electronic security.

I'm open to suggestions/discussion, but my first two (though by all means, not the only possibilities) would be a different character, or at least nerfing the illusions.


----------



## Shayuri

I see what you're saying Jemal, but I'm not sure I agree entirely. Would it have been more acceptable if Cassandra had choked out each guard we encountered? That's pretty tough for mooks to resist too, and has similar effects in terms of getting us through checkpoints.

Admittedly, for spy stuff, illusions is more versatile and far better, because if it works not only does it raise no alarms, but people don't even know anything happened.

It has the downside of leaving a lot of enemies at our backs though, if alarms are later raised.

My gut says that before we nerf or replace, we should look at the rules that exist for illusions and make sure they're being used correctly. Did the guards get their Insight checks, for example? Even one guard with a lucky roll can spoil things. Admittedly, not having any mutant opposition until the end made our job a lot easier...and it's tough to justify mutants supporting this...but that won't always be the case.

And there are perhaps ways that 'normal' people could acquire the powers necessary to counter mutations. Cybernetics. Super-serums. Etc.

I mean, I get you can't pull stuff like that out at every turn...

I dunno. It's hard to judge what constitutes overpowered in this situation.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I guess the combination did tuurn up to be uncanny. If we had the illusions but not the tech control, we'd have been spotted by the cameras.


----------



## Walking Dad

Well, I like this game and be fine with any way it will go.

If we do the suggested party split, who would be in which team?


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'm not a big fan of party splits, but whatever you think best Jemal. I would also like a bit more head cracking, but not overly so. I like spy stuff


----------



## Shayuri

I think a very large cast can allow splits in a PBP more functionally than a split in a realtime game. That said, a lot of the fun of an RPG is the interaction between characters, so cutting the cast too small can restrict that.

It would be worth a trial run though, just to see how it works here.

Definitely recommend separate threads for each subgroup though. Impossible to keep track of otherwise.

As for types of mission, I feel Cass is fairly well rounded, and can help in some way or another on most kinds of missions, even if it's just watching someone's back while they work. Keeping things mixed up is a good idea, not piling on too much of one thing at a time...but I don't think you'll have a problem there. You've been at this awhile.


----------



## Zerith

Felix is also a generalist: while he favors stealth, (to the extent of being more far more stealthy then any other team member) he is not afraid of fights, though he is more useful at keeping other teammates in the action rather then doing the damage himself. but given that its hard to hurt most of our combative in the first place, this utility makes him better suited as a rear guard for the squishy guys ;3
But he could also still be highly useful to the combative team, if their lacking a potent scout 

so yeah, he can work well on any type of team ^_^


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Kat can do Deception style infiltration, or just walk up and punch people fighting, she's not good at the stealth though.


----------



## BBs

If it helps to seperate the group for you, then sure, but if it just gives a hassle then NAY! Seven, possibly eight, people is a lot to tango with, especially with things seeming to be made for four people.  Laura can do either stealthy stealth or bashy bash.


----------



## Voidrazor

I don't mind splitting, but doing so organically, in response to the needs of the moment seems somewhat preferable to a permanent split. As for Enoch, it seems to me that he enables other non-stealthy PC's to participate to a greater degree in stealth missions. And IIRC weren't we one pip on a die roll from being detected before we got to the lab? That would have been messy. But I also understand how he could create headaches from a GM POV. Enoch's build is pretty extreme, but it sounds like having a mentalist in general, assuming we continue to do spy missions, is the problem. So, if a change is needed, I'd lean a little more toward making a new character than nerfing.


----------



## Zerith

whelp, I don't want to OoC the main, so.
Enoch might have only  intended to relive the panic(some of the fear), soon as he opened that  lid to ease the Felix's worry, Felix mind started chucking things out  the opening. also, even if he was experimenting on the minds of the  unaware, a practice that seems a lil dastardly, when did he get the time  to get any real experience? a few weeks? a few weeks is not enough time  to justify 'walks in, glimpse at a stalled engine, turns an unassuming  screw, walks out and everything is K' levels of expertise. :/

to  add to this oversight, an institute would have, mostly if not all, more  stable psychosis to deal with; while we might call them unstable, their  bazaar mind scapes would be stable in their own rules. Felix on the other hand is basically the inverse, his mind scape is logical, realistic, but is in an extreme state of flux, some rules are even changing: it started at utopia and is charging towards post apocalyptic.

In short, what little experience Enoch did get in this regard, dealing with psychosis, is rendered mute because the circumstances aren't remotely similar 

As for messing with Felix's head, knock yourself out, it can't get any worse unless you literally try ^_^


----------



## Jemal

Zerith, it is not your call how good another character is at whatever they do.  As VR has said, Enoch is exceptionally insightful and his mental perception is acute, allowing him to sense fine details of things on the mental plane.  If it is your wish for Felix to be resistant to Enoch's help for roleplaying purposes, that is your call, but you have exactly as much say about his experience and ability with mental problems as he has over your shapeshifting ability and past history.

Sorry if it seems a bit blunt, but I want to make sure I'm clear and try to nip this in the bud.


----------



## Zerith

I like blunt :3
But I love debates 
That said, even if he can  see all the details of a mind, it dos not mean he instantly understands  all the repercussions of doing thing X to it; if his powers/skill set  let him crunch the numbers/possibilities expediently, I would agree, but  he is well within he normal range of possibilities in terms of intellect and none of his abilities help him process nor cop with this information.

Basicly: Enoch's abilities give him the access to a fully detailed blue print of a mind, but not the know how that is needed to understand it or expediently find anything in it. He has no expertise (literally) and is acting like he has the expertize (perhaps Expertize psychology?) needed to shorten the tasks of, perfectly examining all the detailed information his powers give him to a mere moment, coming up with the right solution, and executing it flawlessly.

This is an insane amount of detailed information to understand and deal with given the amount of time he takes, and to do it, all he has is a flat intellect bonus: of +1, I think the tasks would be about 15 or higher to do without the time crunch, at least. meaning to do it, without a role, he would have to take 20... this takes extra time... this is the problem I have as things stand :/


On another note: a way to 'nerf' Enoch while keeping his concept intact, could be making his abilities skill role dependent: maybe make them need a duel roll, one using his, enhanced, insight and another for an expertize, the role requirement would give him the PP needed to pump up an expertize while also giving him enough to also, perhaps, let him think faster, and  maybe buff  his intellect: given his power set it's kind of low. 

Basically, it would make his power less certain so it's not a blank pass through manually guarded auras, it could even be a very easy role for him to make while keeping all the skill ranks, but it becomes a chance of failure while keeping up his potency :3

I could do an example if you would like ^_^


----------



## Walking Dad

Well, "mental perception" is ill defined in the rules, so specifics are entirely to determined by the GM. It is no mind reading, a "Detect x" power or an aura vision. So what does it do? Once you have a certain answer to the question, you can judge its utility.


----------



## Voidrazor

WD you are certainly correct that it is not clearly defined and thus a GM judgement call. Although with ranged accurate and acute attached to the sense, I had assumed that it could at least be used to perceive minds and determine their 'structure' without providing anything so useful as mind reading.

As for your argument Zerith, I think what is being missed is that using Mind control to help with mental distress is essentially just role-play fluff. Against enemies, its much more likely to be used to give orders without regard to the target's feelings. After all, mechanically Mind Control is a cumulative Affliction which inflicts the compelled/controlled conditions. And the wording of those conditions unambiguous, leaving no wiggle room for argument nor need for supporting skills.

Conceptually, Enoch is a dangerous savant not a psychotherapist. He may be able to make someone act sane when their normal inclination is a manic or catatonic episode, but eventually inevitably that person will revert to whatever behavior is normal for them. I agree that Enoch actions in the psychiatric hospital as he was first discovering his powers were dastardly. He would agree as well. That was why he was loathe to tamper even lightly with Felix's mind, even though he was trying to be helpful. And going forward that guilt could keep him from pumping enemy agents for information. But against people who are involved in slavery or attempted genocide he has few moral compunctions.


----------



## Walking Dad

I'm a bit reminded of an instant in the DC comics when the Martian Manhunter (one of DC's strongest telepathy) temporarily cured the Joker and "forced" him to be sane...

Mechanically you need the "mental transform" third degree affliction to do it.


----------



## Moon_Goddess

Walking Dad said:


> I'm a bit reminded of an instant in the DC comics when the Martian Manhunter (one of DC's strongest telepathy) temporarily cured the Joker and "forced" him to be sane...
> 
> Mechanically you need the "mental transform" third degree affliction to do it.




I honestly can think of few things scarier than a sane Joker.


----------



## Jemal

regular joker?


----------



## Voidrazor

insane Martian Manhunter?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Update? =)


----------



## Zerith

sane joker is scary because: normal/insane Joker can, regularly, come  within inches of ending the batman, while providing literally comical  amounts of style and showmanship.

Now, the Batman has shown, time  and time again, that, with time to plane, he can take down _anything  and anyone_ The joker is the batman's arch nemesis, thus the batman  must spend time planing against the joker, commonly; and yet the joker  always remains a threat, even with all of his nonsense.

A sane  Joker would be just as evil, just with out the inefficient, if fun ;3,  shagginess: if the joker became sane he would finally take out the  batman, and likely the rest of the league as well... all in all, without  his madness making things funny... 
Joker > Lex Luther. Luther might  still be smarter, but the Joker is nothing but insane and cunning...


----------



## Jemal

Had a busy week, my manager's out on Medical leave so lots to take care of at work, and my baby girl's teething.  I been posting OOC stuff to threads but haven't  had enough time to do a game update, they usually take a while.
I get some days off now, so I'll try to do some updates.

As far as Joker - His Insanity is commonly referenced as one of the main things that MAKES him so scary evil, unpredictable, etc.. though I suppose it also really depends on which incarnation of Joker..


----------



## Voda Vosa

I guess that if Joker turns sane, thus predictable, batman will take him down muy rápido.


----------



## Zerith

yes and no, it turns from cold war to sudden death, if sane joker's first attempt works, Joker wins hands down. but then it comes down to the Joker's tempo if the first attempt fails. I don't think it will just click, even for batman, that the Joker randomly became sane. so if the Joker managed to strike again before Batman both realized the turn about and before batman planed against the new joker, The Joker could still 'easily' end up as the victor. but if the Joker's operational tempo was too low, yeah, batman would mop the floor with him round _two_.


----------



## Jemal

SO Zerith, where are we heading with Felix?  Will they be carrying your unconscious body out along with the sleeping Nuke, or do you think you'll be recovering with Enoch's help, or..


----------



## Shayuri

Yar...we need to get that worked out so we can get the group back together and get this thing done.


----------



## Jemal

*Apparently I missed some posts in the IC thread, Felix is currently Riding Enoch (Not like that you pervs!), so that's already handled.  
Too tired to make a good post, will update IC after sleep.


----------



## Jemal

OK, now that you've retrieved the vials, destroyed all you could, and rescued a pair of mutants, its time to figure out whats next.  What are your intentions/goals at the moment?  
I doubt it, but are you actually going to give Phoenix the virus?  

I figure we can discuss things OOC while we wrap up IC.  I'm sure there'll be some discussion about it between characters, but I'd like to figure out your intentions/goals/views at the moment - both of player and character.
For that matter, how many of you remember why you started working for Phoenix without heading back to look it up?  
Also on that note: Uomo, Frost, Cass, and Felix are Gryphon guys, but the other half of the current group joined after you started "working for" Phoenix..  Shadow, Material Girl, and Enoch.  

And don't forget you have the two NPCS who had been sent by Phoenix before you, the lady not seeming too happy about what happened.  They could be potential recruits/converts and/or information sources.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I remember, we were infiltrating the oranization to bring down the mutant extremists, from whom we knew nothing, aside from teh fact that Gryphon Jr was working for them.

I imagine that we'll keep the virus, tell Phoenix our version of what happened, and then deliver the stuff to Gryphon. Material Girl and Enoch joined us to stop the virus thing, and Shadow already knew our arrangement. I don't believe nuke boy will be any help to any side, he's mostly like Nitro from the Xmen. The german fire chick could be easily persuaded with Uomo's gigantic social skills, I assume. 

I think that when we get a chance to infiltrate inside the terrorist's headquarters, we could try to bring the show down for them.


----------



## BBs

Hmmm not sure if it is a choice, or already done it, but my first vote is cure Felix there.


----------



## Shayuri

Gryphon's probably more capable of making a cure than Phoenix... We could send them the sample, then tell Phoenix the virus was destroyed during the firefight.


----------



## jkason

Okay, I'm slowly starting to get my **** together. Looks like the blowout at the facility is over and Grid's nursing a belly wound, yes? I think I'm in a position to at least get back to posting at the slower rate this game tends to have, but I'm also fine if it's easier to write Grid out as 'on medical leave' or what have you. I find I continue to struggle with the M&M ruleset moreso than I have Pathfinder and D&D before it, so I know I wasn't always the best contributor even before my posting hiatus, after all.


----------



## Jemal

Ah, of course, the best way to ensure a player return - have his character gutshot.  

I'm fine with keeping you in if you're capable of returning to 'active' duty, If that's what you want.  Also, I never had problems with your contributions.


----------



## Voidrazor

Apologies for talking about something related to WD's game here, but I wanted to make sure Shayuri saw it.

 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - Please don't be put off from joining what looks to be a very cool game, just because I've been going back and forth with WD and Jemal over character creation. I'm pretty sure there is a slot left, and I'm certain that that you'll be less of a pain in the butt than I've been .


----------



## jkason

Jemal said:


> Ah, of course, the best way to ensure a player return - have his character gutshot.




lol. It was some rather fortuitous timing, I suppose.


----------



## Jemal

OK, new Issue is up, and time for powerup!
First up, The campaign's been going for a while, so finally time for a PL INCREASE.  (I'm 99% sure I haven't done one yet...)
Secondly, Upgrades/PP bonuses: 
[sblock=Frost] 10pp and a new complication: Nemesis (Mad Scientist).  [/sblock]
[sblock=Cassandra] 10pp and Wealth 1 (you are now trusted enough to be allowed access the Gryphon accounts.) *Also I notice your character sheet in the RG wasn't updated after the last round of character upgrades*[/sblock]
[sblock=Grid] 9pp, also Your recent near-death experience has altered your biochemistry somewhat.  
Grid gains Regen X(Uncontrollable), essentially you heal whenever I tell you.  you also gain "Improved Recover": Like luck but it allows you to make one use of the 'recover' hero point ability without expending a hero point.
Also, I never finished your conversation with Genie for which I was going to give you some extra advantages.  If you would like to reinitiate that there are bonuses to be earned, espeically considering her groups outlook and the current situation.  If you weren't enjoying it, say so and I'll just give you something else.  [/sblock]
[sblock=Uomo]9pp, the Leadership advantage, and 'Experienced Leader': An advantage that gives you one use of any 'fortune advantage' without expending a HP.  You may buy up to 2 more ranks in this advantage if you wish.[/sblock]
[sblock=Laura]Just a flat 10pp, but there will be opportunities for interesting upgrades for you coming soon. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Felix]
Your base 'regen 1' kicks back in as soon as you wish (And you now have it in ALL forms), as do your immunities, though you won't neccesarily know that..  The next time you are injured (By me, not self inflicted ), Remove the limitations on your regeneration and immunities, and add Immunity: Poison as after fighting off the 'virus/toxin', your regeneration kicks into over-drive.
Also gain 5pp, and you may proceed with mutation upgrades as we had discussed before the virus, so long as you run things by me first.[/sblock]
[sblock=Material Girl]4pp on whatever skills you think Katrina may have picked up from this adventure and associating with these folks. (8 skill points), also 7pp to spend as you wish[/sblock]
[sblock=Enoch]
Not sure what to do with Enoch.  I remember we were talking about possible changes to him, but I wanted to see how he handles in a 'real fight' before discussing that further.  For now, just add 10pp and if need be we'll discuss changes later.[/sblock]

Alright I think that's everything.  If any comments/questions/concerns/suggestions, feel free to post'em as always.


----------



## Shayuri

Hu-whoops. Sorry about that oversight. I'll fix it when I get home.


----------



## jkason

Jemal said:


> OK, new Issue is up, and time for powerup!
> First up, The campaign's been going for a while, so finally time for a PL INCREASE.  (I'm 99% sure I haven't done one yet...)
> Secondly, Upgrades/PP bonuses:
> [sblock=Grid] 9pp, also Your recent near-death experience has altered your biochemistry somewhat.
> Grid gains Regen X(Uncontrollable), essentially you heal whenever I tell you.  you also gain "Improved Recover": Like luck but it allows you to make one use of the 'recover' hero point ability without expending a hero point.
> Also, I never finished your conversation with Genie for which I was going to give you some extra advantages.  If you would like to reinitiate that there are bonuses to be earned, espeically considering her groups outlook and the current situation.  If you weren't enjoying it, say so and I'll just give you something else.  [/sblock]
> 
> Alright I think that's everything.  If any comments/questions/concerns/suggestions, feel free to post'em as always.




[sblock=Grid]I liked the stuff with Genie, though running that and the current timeline stuff gets to be kind of difficult after awhile, and feels kind of like I'm having to keep up with two games at once (also, I think my own covert skills are probably lacking, since I was starting to run out of ways to try to gain trust without giving everything away to someone whom I had no way of confirming wasn't just drilling to blow our cover in the first place). I have no idea where that stuff left off, but if you do and have an endpoint in mind, I'll give it a shot.[/sblock]

Thanks for the upgrades. I'll try to find the time to figure out how I can spend them.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Points! Weee!


----------



## Zerith

:/

I think Felix and Katrina got thrown under the bus so to speak, from what I can tell everyone else got, at least, 10pp worth of advancement. Meanwhile Katrina got 9 worth of advancement and Felix… got a whopping 6pp worth (the generic 5pp and 1 more from poison immunity*) I’m just wondering if this is an oversight or what.
[*The gains in his other forms don’t matter, they’re both under powered to begin with, his human form regen could surge to 20, and remain well within the realms of being under powered.]


----------



## Jemal

As I've pointed out before, in many cases character progression will be directed, and in such cases the characters in question will tend to receive more PP than usual, but in areas that I have chosen to reflect events and experiences in the recent story.
This time in particular, the viral 'cure' has, as I stated, knocked your regeneration into overdrive as it eradicated the virus.  
I Removed 7 points of limitations, added 1 pp immunity, and 5 free pp.  If you're concerned about straight numbers, Felix easily got the most out of this upgrade.  Everybody else gained 10-11pp, Felix gained 13.  

Katrina gained 4pp worth of skills + 7pp free = 11
Frost only gained 10pp and a complication
Cassandra gained 10 + a benefit which is largely redundant
Grid gained 9pp, an advantage, and a completely GM controlled ability = 10+X
Uomo gained 9pp and 2 advantages = 11
Enoch gained 10pp


Also just FYI, the 'gain regen in all forms' is story, not power.  It is linked to the 'regeneration overdrive'. If you don't want it I'll remove it.

On that note, If you'd like to complain about the other forms being underpowered, I could point out that I've by and large overlooked many of the problems I have with your alternate forms specifically to allow the character to function as you like it.  
For a quick example, there's the fact that only your human form has the Benefits Alternate Identity, Cipher, and Wealth, despite the fact that those things don't actually disappear when you change shape and you're never more than a quick shift away from accessing them, meaning there's absolutely no loss.  Strictly speaking when you are in cat or Hybrid form, your alternate identities and wealth cease to exist and anybody thinking about your character suddenly remembers things about him far more easily, things that I have ignored because I understand what you want.


----------



## jkason

Okay, take a look at Grid. I debated a couple of things, but just wound up making pretty straightforward upgrades rather than give myself a headache making other changes work. 

I had something weird going on with toughness, where it looked like I bought ranks straight up, but as much as I can figure, you can't do that, so I edited that. Hopefully that's right now. Other changes (I tried to call them out on the sheet, but just to cover bases):

* Toughness fix as above
* +2 ranks each in Close Combat (Shock Punch), Deception, Insight, Investigation, Perception, Persuasion, and Stealth
* +1 rank each in Ranged Combat (electric blast) and Technology, maxing those two, I believe (at least, that was my intent)
* Bumped all powers in the "Electrical Control" array to the new PL (+1 rank to each of the powers in the array)


----------



## Zerith

[Sblock=wooops]hmm, I must have misread Karina's, thought it was 5 generic pp and not 7 



> Your base 'regen 1' kicks back in as soon as you wish (And you now have  it in ALL forms), as do your immunities, though you won't neccesarily  know that..  The next time you are injured (By me, not self inflicted ),  Remove the limitations on your regeneration and immunities, and add  Immunity: Poison as after fighting off the 'virus/toxin', your  regeneration kicks into over-drive.
> Also gain 5pp, and you may proceed with mutation upgrades as we had  discussed before the virus, so long as you run things by me first.




Memo to self: read things twice to avoid very stupid oversights 
>_>
<_<
*looks at past memos*
>_<;
Memo to self: stop ignoring Memos to self.

^_^;
*places foot in moth*[/Sblock]

Any ways, the part about cipher dos bring up a good point, and this frees up points I was going to dump into Regen.

and on further rereading I, finally, noticed you just pumped up the PL, so: do we get the default 15 PP that gos along with that or no?


----------



## Jemal

No, the 15pp/pl is a suggested ratio, not a set gain whenever you level up. (Though counting the pp I've given before this should set people around the 150pp base they should have at PL 10 - not accounting for anybody who chose the 'potential' or 'powerful' traits, that is.  
Upping the Pl will mean that you can begin to upgrade things (As you can afford them), but it may take time before all of your abilities are maxed again, so you'll likely have to decide which comes firsts -defense, offense, or skills.  Or whether you want to spend the PP on something else you've been waiting on and catch up on your PL later.

[sblock=Zerith]
Also I'd like to apologize if I came off harsh, I was a bit grumpy.  I'm glad you didn't take it personally, and am pleased to see such a mature response. 
Don't bother buying those benefits in your alt. forms, as I said, I know what you're going for, and don't want to make you pay too much extra for such oddities.[/sblock]

Jkason: Looks alright.  You do know bulletproof vest only applies to bullets, yes?  If you'd prefer something less limited, I'll allow you to 'upgrade' it for a more high-tech version since you've been working with Uomo/Gryphon for a while now - It would cost 2 more EP to drop the limited, for a "Protection 4, subtle" jacket costing 5 ep.

A FEW NOTES TO ALL : 
This will likely be the shortest of the issues so far, so the next batch of PP shouldn't be over a year away.
Also, keep in mind that if you have any senses/defenses/powers that you think should/would be applicable in any given situation, Please point them out to me, I do run several games, and as such can't memorize all of the characters - I keep forgetting to buy Eidetic Memory.  
And remember the same for Complications! They DO earn you bonus HP after all!  I try to keep them in mind, but see above.


----------



## jkason

Jemal said:


> Jkason: Looks alright.  You do know bulletproof vest only applies to bullets, yes?




Yeah, but M&M seems to be woefully devoid of general equipment modern armor protections, so it was the best I could find at the time. I guess you're supposed to buy better protection as device powers?  



> If you'd prefer something less limited, I'll allow you to 'upgrade' it for a more high-tech version since you've been working with Uomo/Gryphon for a while now - It would cost 2 more EP to drop the limited, for a "Protection 4, subtle" jacket costing 5 ep.




Excellent! With the Wi-fi upgrade Grid got last time, I think his commlink is actually redundant (since he can just tap into a comm line directly), and while night vision goggles might still come in handy, I'll gladly pitch 'em for a little more protection. Grid's probably far more squishy than he should be already.


----------



## Zerith

Given what happened in Vegas, what I'm about to show should be no  surprise, but I had hoped to have it basically happen at the hotel after  one last night when he recovered there, oh well, silly idea, but here  is Felix anyways ;3

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f135/Forest_Herder/Drawings/kailees114_zpsc0981877.jpg

[sblock=teh old pictures]
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f135/Forest_Herder/Drawings/Felix.png
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f135/Forest_Herder/Drawings/SCAN0152.jpg
[/sblock]

Hmmm, this now tells me I need to draw his human form. 
Also, I think Felix had a extra HP from getting regen taken away for the fight


----------



## Walking Dad

Proposed changes:

Increase Protection (and impervious) by 2 - 4pp

*SKILLS* 
Acrobatics 4 (+6), Deception 6 (+6), Perception 8 (+9), Expertise (Sculpting) 4 (+5), Insight 5 (+6), Intimidate 4 (+4), Ranged Attack (Cold Control) 3  (+11)

17 point total - 2pp

Immunity (hunger and first, aging, poison, disease, crit, suffocation, cold) (13) - 2pp

FORTITUDE 10, WILL 9 - 2pp


----------



## Walking Dad

> A huge grin spreads across Enoch's face. "Low profile? Why would the 'scary evil mutant terrorist' who is about to save _The William Lyons_, live on TV no less, want to skulk around? Dude, you're about to be a hero! It'll be awesome!"



I assumed Uomo hasn't the phone on free speaker, so nearly no one is currently knowing about the plan, right?


----------



## Voidrazor

I was concerned about that. But, regardless of what Gryphon's plans might be, Enoch is pretty interested in changing the media's image of mutants. The false terrorist label is tied up in his mind with his father's hypocracy.


----------



## Jemal

We'll assume everyone was filled in on the basics once Gryphon arrived and the NPC's had gone in the van..  Sorry, I missed this post.


----------



## Jemal

[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION], Regarding your in game post about Grid's EMP: 
Area doesn't work exactly like that.  Basic area Burst is a 30' radius.  It doesn't increase in size with the rank of the effect, but doubles each time you apply the area effect again.  So if you pay +2/rank it would be 60', +3/rank = 120', etc. 
Range is affected by the rank of the effect itself, so the burst would be something you could CENTER up to a thousand feet away.

Would you like to redesign the effect with that in mind?  
Here's a suggestion: Nullify 5(Electronics, Area:Burst 4, Distracting) - 20pp
Not as powerful, but a much larger burst, at 250' radius. (500' diameter).  That's a respectable EMP capable of knocking out 'normal electronics'  and having at least some chance of affecting higher end electrical devices/powers.


----------



## jkason

Jemal said:


> [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION], Regarding your in game post about Grid's EMP:
> Area doesn't work exactly like that.  Basic area Burst is a 30' radius.  It doesn't increase in size with the rank of the effect, but doubles each time you apply the area effect again.  So if you pay +2/rank it would be 60', +3/rank = 120', etc.
> Range is affected by the rank of the effect itself, so the burst would be something you could CENTER up to a thousand feet away.




Ah! Okay. That makes sense. 



> Would you like to redesign the effect with that in mind?
> Here's a suggestion: Nullify 5(Electronics, Area:Burst 4, Distracting) - 20pp
> Not as powerful, but a much larger burst, at 250' radius. (500' diameter).  That's a respectable EMP capable of knocking out 'normal electronics'  and having at least some chance of affecting higher end electrical devices/powers.




Hrm. That does sound neater, and probably more of what I was thinking. In that configuration, it's still an effect he can create at range, just not as far, right? 500' away at its center? Distracting makes sense, too, since unlike his other electrical stuff, an EMP would require him to finesse the charge rather than just zap. 

I'll try to get my sheet updated later today. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Walking Dad

May I make the changes proposed here?
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...always-open)&p=6130840&viewfull=1#post6130840


----------



## Jemal

Yes, those are fine.  Sorry I thought I'd OK'd it already.


----------



## Shayuri

Okay, finally got Cassie's stuff up to date and updated in the RG.

Various skill boosts, and incremental power increases to cover PL limits are most of it. Her Will and Fort are still her weak spots, though they did increase by 2 points each, not 1 point...so she's slowly gaining ground there.

Physically, she's pretty beefy, at cap with Dodge, Parry and Toughness, and with full Impervious layered on that Toughness. Direct physical attacks are definitely the least optimal path with Fulcrum, as befits her powers.


----------



## Voidrazor

I'd like to make the following changes to Enoch with the XP bump:
+6 Investigate (total +19) _part of Mental Plane Perception power_ (cost recalculated)
+1 dodge and parry _part of Invincible Ignorance power_ (to stay at cap)
converted 1 parry from regular defenses to part of Invincible Ignorance
+1 rank to each of the Sleep of Reason powers (to stay at cap)
+1 will


[sblock=Enoch Prince]Enoch Prince - PL 10

[sblock=Pic]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]The son of former Congressman and active Fellowship Foundation member Joe Prince, Enoch grew up with the highest of expectations placed upon him. Anything short of perfection in scholarly and religious matters, or anything short of perfect obedience would bring on vicious verbal abuse from both parents. 

Through this Enoch did his best not to disappoint, but mid-way through his fourteenth year of age, he started having visions, and everything changed. At first all he could make out was a jumble of strange objects. When he reported it to his parents, he was met with quiet denial that he had said anything, and an escalation of insults and yelling over any other perceived faults. He quickly stopped talking about what he saw. But then, at a dinner party hosted by his parents, Enoch had a terrible flash of insight. Several of the guests were responsible for ordering covert missions to murder thousands of people. In horror, he blurted out what he saw.

The very next day he was quietly checked in to the Starke Institute, a private psychiatric institution catering to the Washington elite. Only then did Enoch see his parents hypocrisy, and like the single spark that grows to an inferno, resent them and all they stood for. The staff at the hospital were professional and not unkind. Enoch took the anti-psychotic medicine they proscribed. But all it did was make him sleepy. If anything his visions continued to grow stronger. So, not long after, he began hiding the medication under his tongue and spitting it out later. A few days after that, one of his stranger visions, a complex four dimensional glowing object, seemed so real that it seemed he could reach out and touch it. So he did ... and grasped it. He kept the object hidden, not knowing what the reaction of others would be, and more than half afraid that it was just in his mind, and he really was crazy. But with it he soon found that he could manipulate many of the other glimpsed and jumbled objects of his vision. He wasn't sure what it all meant, but he experimented continuously, as there was little else to do at the institution. Then one of the orderlies caught him with the strange object and demanded that he hand it over. With a mixture of insight born of experimentation and instinct, Enoch altered the trajectory of one of the jumble of glimpsed objects orbiting the orderlies head. Immediately the man began quacking like a duck. Another change and the orderly ran from the room screaming. 

For the next few weeks, Enoch learned to fine tune his new abilities. By the end of it he had taken over the institution. He felt guilty for messing with the others minds. But, even more disturbing, he realized that expand his influence indefinitely, sending his new minions out as carriers to subject others to his will. He was repulsed by the thought, however, and soon left the institution, releasing both staff and other patients from his control. But, though he could control the will and perceptions of those around him, he had no resources. And returning to his parents, either for money or vengeance, seemed like a poor idea. But an idea as to where a person with mental could make a ton of money, and have a great time doing it, occurred to him. He headed to Las Vegas.
[/sblock]

Tradeoffs: None
Trait: Offense
Earned Points: 0
Points Spent: 0
Hero Points: 0

Strength 0, Stamina 3, Agility 2, Dexterity 0, Fighting 0, Intellect 1, Awareness 4, Presence 0

Advantages
Assessment, Defensive Roll 5, Diehard, Uncanny Dodge, Well-informed

Skills
Insight 12 (+16), Perception 2 (+6), Technology 1 (+2), Treatment 1 (+2)

Powers

*'Mental Plane' Perception* 10 pp total
*Comprehend*: Comprehend 1 (Languages) 2pp
*Enhanced Trait*: Enhanced Trait 18 (psionic) Investigation: +18(+19) (Limit: Only usable for Well Informed) - 6 pp
*Senses*: Senses 4 (psionic, Accurate, Acute, Ranged mental perception, Custom: requires a move action to use) 2pp

*Invincible Ignorance*: Device (Easily Removable (indestructible)) 17pp total (-9 removable)
The object/manifestation Enoch refers to as invincible ignorance is a flat grey truncated cube, a little over an inch per side, wrapped in wire to keep it on a chain around the neck. If asked about it, Enoch insists that the visible cube is just one cell in a truncated tesseract.
*Concealment*: Concealment 10 (All  Senses; Resistible: Will) 10pp
*Enhanced Trait*: Enhanced Trait 18 (Dodge +8 (+10), Parry +10 (+10)) 18pp

*Sleep of Reason*: Device (Easily Removable (indestructible)) 71pp (-45 removable)
Enoch claims that the object/manifestation sleep of reason is a curved irregular four dimensional object, with most cell shaped vaguely like an air plant. It gives off a faint luminescence in mottled red and purple tones. From time to time it changes shape and/or seemingly disconnected tendrils of the object emerge from thin air, moving as if a part of the whole.
*Mass Hallucination* 114pp
       Illusion: Illusion 12 (Linked;  psionic, Affects: All Sense Types, Area: 2000 cft., DC 21; Selective; Resistible: Will) 60pp
       Damage: Burst Area Damage 12 (Linked; mutant, psionic, DC 26; Burst Area: 30 feet radius sphere, Increased Range 2: perception, Indirect 4: any point, any direction, Selective, Variable Descriptor 2: broad group - any hallucination; Limited: Only when illusion succeeds) 54pp
   AP - *Hypnotic Suggestion*: Mind Control 12 (psionic, DC 21; Custom 4: Delayed recovery (1min/2hrs), Custom: Effect can be interrupted until target encounters a trigger., Insidious, Precise, Reversible, Subtle 2: undetectable) 113pp
   AP - *Poison Idea*: Progressive Burst Area Affliction 12 (mutant, psionic, 1st degree: Figment, Vulnerable, 2nd degree: Phantasm, Defensless, 3rd degree: Immersion, Controlled, Resisted by: Will, DC 21; Burst Area 3: 120 feet radius sphere, Contagious, Extra Condition, Insidious, Progressive, Reversible, Selective, Subtle 2: undetectable) 111pp

Offense
Initiative +2
Damage: Burst Area Damage 11 (DC 26)
Grab, +0 (DC Spec 10)
Hypnotic Suggestion: Mind Control 11 (DC Will 21)
Poison Idea: Progressive Burst Area Affliction 11 (DC Fort/Will 21)
Throw, +0 (DC 15)
Unarmed, +0 (DC 15)

Complications
Motivation: Acceptance
Quirk: Dislikes and distrusts authority
Reputation: Crazy

Languages
English

Defense
Dodge 10/2, Parry 10/0, Fortitude 7, Toughness 8/3, Will 9

Power Points
Abilities 20 + Powers 98 + Advantages 9 + Skills 8 (16 ranks) + Defenses 10 = 145[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal

Shay: That's fine.
VR: Mostly fine, two things: 
First, Shouldn't Enoch be PL 10 now? You still have him listed as 9. 
Second, I'm thinking Concealment probably shouldn't benefit from your '+2 PL for offense' trait, leaving the cap at 10.  It isn't an offensive, resisted effect normally -  you added the resistible as a FLAW.


----------



## Voidrazor

Jemal said:


> First, Shouldn't Enoch be PL 10 now? You still have him listed as 9.




, missed that will change it.



Jemal said:


> Second, I'm thinking Concealment probably shouldn't benefit from your '+2 PL for offense' trait, leaving the cap at 10.  It isn't an offensive, resisted effect normally -  you added the resistible as a FLAW.




OK to cap investigate and Will instead?


----------



## Jemal

sure.
Although looking at your power I'm not sure how you Priced it the first time round: 


> Enhanced Trait: Enhanced Trait 6 (psionic) Investigation: 16(+17) (Limit: Only usable for Well Informed) - 4 pp



Enhanced trait 6, but 16 skill points, 4pp... sure it's limited, but still doesn't seem to add up.


----------



## Voidrazor

I was about to say, "Minor update error. That should have been Enhanced Trait 8 which provides 16 skill points. Without the limitation it would cost 8 pp, but with it 4pp, right?" But looking more closely, I realize that Hero Lab handles Enhanced Trait incorrectly. To get 16 skill points would require Enhanced Trait 16. This would normally cost 8pp charged at a ration of 2 ranks per pp. But the limitation doesn't halve the cost, instead it changes the ratio to 3 ranks per pp. 

Sorry about that. I should really stop using Hero Lab. It makes fleshing out ideas really easy. But not being entirely accurate is a big problem. Everything on the update proposal post _should_ be right now.


----------



## BBs

Allrighty finally back to posting yayy! Spent my 10 Power Points in

8 points on Mimic
1 point on Improved Hold
1 point into quicken in super speed

Now to do more screw ups hehe.


----------



## Walking Dad

I was invited to my cousins marriage and will be away from Jul 28-30. I  doubt I will have Internet access there, so excuse my absence from this  board for the three days, please. Thanks.


----------



## Jemal

Well, I've Finished moving but still have a LOT of unpacking, and forgot today's Canada day.  Will do updates when possible.


----------



## Zerith

in reply to the IC post, Felix's sheet uses his original hybrid form as the standard, not his newer/larger one, that he is using now.
I could list all the possible stats, for all of his possible forms, but I wont. The only character able to mach/beat with him in number of stat lines is materal girl, and we're talking her main power vs what amounts to a side note. Felix has, bar none, the most complicated character sheet(and he has three of them.), I'm not going to make it more convoluted then need be over something so unnecessary. not when I can just list is present stats in an Sblock :/


----------



## Jemal

We need to find a better way of writing Felix's stats.  LESS convoluted, to use your term.


----------



## Jemal

My apologies to everybody, things on ENWorld had been moving so slowly that I stopped checking it daily.. then it just kinda fell off my radar for a couple weeks..  I'm back now and will start updating stuff.


----------

